# NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS PART 4



## Martine ჱܓ

​
[fly]*Happy*  Ladies xx[/fly]


----------



## weeza82

HAH!!! FIRST AND IT'S MY COMEBACK!!!!!

So where to begin.......

Trishy, YAY for getting started soon and that you NHS go will be a full cycle!!!

Yella, I nearly snorted my lunch out of my nose reading about the skinny-dipping-toe-breaking event    Not so much fun with a sore big toe, but hilarious to read  

Emma, I ADORE Harley he looks so lovely and scruumy! How is the toilet training going? 

Loopy, there is nothing as dignified as 2 girls scrapping    I hope you certainly gave them what for!!! 

Holly, delighted on your good news!!!! 

Fiona I am so pleased for you, how perfect!!!

Shem glad the scan went well. It must have been so precious seeing the h/b for the first time. 

Cate, I am going to be brutally honest here and possibly a bit of devils advocate as well....... Ring the RFC instead of second guessing what is going to happen regards your letter or AF, or how many cycles the Western board funds. There is no point on relying on everyone elses experiences with RFC as everyone has such vastly differing experiences. From what I can see you are making the rash judgements with no fact or evidence, which then leads to you getting worked up which is of NO benefit to you in the lead up to Tx. No-one here can tell you for definite what will happen in your case, we can only relay our own journeys and try and support you that way, but you are wrong to try and find the ANSWERS here. For that you MUST call the RFC yourself. We are here to support you as much as we can, but we really cannot give you the answers and peace of mind you are looking for. The worst case scenario is that you will get the letter in October and not begin tx till mid-November, which would then mean EC/ET could very possibly be in the New Year. This seems ages away, but this is the worst case. Prepare yourself for this, so if your letter does come earlier than expected, it will be such a bonus. Either way, your tx is imminent, but you must ring the RFC for the answers to your questions and for peace of mind. I understand the phone system is at best frustrating, but persevere with it, rather than driving yourself round the bend with these assumptions. 

I am sorry if that sounds very harsh, but having read over the last posts, I can see desperation increasing in you Cate, but we can't give you the peace of mind you so desperately want. 

Hi to everyone else, I have got somewhat lost with everyone but I hope to be back to full steam soon. 

Thank you so much for thinking of me so often and all your best wishes. It was so lovely and heartening reading over everything. Thanks Emma, Louise and Janine for keeping in contact and filling me in on what was happening as well.  

Just to recap, they collected 13 eggs, 9 were suitable for injection and 4 fertilised. I wish there had been a few more for frosties, but it wasn't to be. 2 embies were replaced,  a 7 cell Grade 2 and a 5 cell grade 2, 3 days after EC. Test day is Thursday    and I probably will keep a low profile till after that. Symptoms-wise, absolutely nothing apart form ludicrously sore boobs and falling asleep on the sofa at 10pm everynight. Realistically the boobs are down to the cyclogest pessaries (my, my, how pleasant they are    ). DH has been a star and is doing all the housework, except the ironing. As the song goes he would do anything for love, but he won't do that    

Poor Ruby-dog had many trips to the vets last week after puncturing her front paw and picking up an infection whilst racing about in the fields with DH. She had to get a hot poltice and bandage as well as antibiotics all last week. It's very mean of me, but she absolutely cracked me up hopping about on 3 legs. If you say "Where is your sore paw?" she gives you the sore paw! It's her new party trick    

Last up, I visited Pink Tulip last Friday and she is doing amazingly well. We had a lovely afternoon chatting and she made the most delicious soup   October is Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## lia.g

Oh I see we've been moved - do we really talk that much  

Weeza, welcome back. How are you?


----------



## jooles

no way yella!!!!  my in laws have a house in downings , well carrigart just outside and were up quite often although not as often as would like to be    we got married in downings two years ago and had our reception in the Singing Pub - it was fantastic!!!!!!!

weeza good to have you back  

jules


----------



## shem

Weeza can't believe you got here first AGAIN!!!
How are you doing?


----------



## weeza82

I edited my first post, everything is there! I just wanted to get the first post again


----------



## jooles

what do bubbles mean beside your name and how do you get them


----------



## shem

Jooles Just blew you some bubbles but you can't blow your own only other peoples


----------



## shem

Weeza things seem to be going well for you lets hope it's a BFP on thursday Glad to hear PT is doing well have been thinking about her
your poor wee ruby shame on you for laughing  but I suppose it's in a good way 
It has to be said it has def been quiet on here without you around are you back to work yet?


----------



## jooles

hi shem thanks for the bubbles but im still not sure what they are for or how you blow them


----------



## yellazippy

Welcome back Weeza   you seem very relaxed which is great   for thursday

Jules if you go past the singing pub and keep going straight (not round the atlantic drive) drive until the road ends thats us no electric or running water but the view WOW  

JUST BLEW YOU SOME BUBBLES   CLICK ON THE WORDS BLOW BUBBLES NOT SURE WHAT THEY FOR EITHER  

Hi Lia we haven`t chatted much yet as i was lurking for a while


----------



## glitter girl

Weeza, your'e as quick as lightening getting your post in first!!! Nice to " see " you back, wishing you all the very best for Thursday.

Girls I really thought that I was coping well with my BFN until today when I got news that my best friend had just had a baby 

girl. As we work in the same place the news spread like wild fire at lunch time. I am so very happy for her ( 3rd child ) she has 

been more than supportive to me throughout my treatment, I really could not have asked for any better. It wasnt her news that 

has got to me it was the pitying looks from others ( they are all aware I had an etopic in 07 ). I think they have been waiting 

since then on me making a pregnancy announcement. What they dont know is that without fertilty treatment I will never get 

pregnant. Im angry with the fact that people feel sorry for me, I dont want them to. I dont want the pitying looks, 

does that make sense? I think it has all caught up with me today and it is so hard to put on a brave face, it really is. Think I 

need a good cry now, hopefully feel much better after, thanks for listening.


----------



## jooles

awwwhhhh glitter its a nightmare isnt it!!! sending you some     i dont know how many pregnancies i have heard of last two weeks!!! actually bumped into a girl who knew i was having tx and she looked so embarressed to admit she was pregnant!!!! think thats why ive been really down last while back......everywhere i look i seem bumps  

have a good aul cry, curl up on the sofa and treat yourself to something nice!!!

jules


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Haven't posted for a wee while but I have been keeping up to date.

Weeza - glad to see u back.  Things have been quiet without you.  ing for a BFP for you both on Thursday.      

Glitter Girl - Things can be tough and get on top of you at times.  I find that I struggle at work a lot as I see a lot of pregnant women but what I find equally hard is the parents that are constantly shouting at their children for no reason.  I want to say to them "You should be glad you have children - stop shouting at them!!!"  Take things easy, have a good cry and treat yourself to a big bar of chocolate. 

Hi to everyone else.  Hope things are going well for you all.

My DH and I have our first Adoption Info Evening on Thursday.  I am excited but also nervous as I have a lot of questions that I would like answers to but I am scared I won't get the answers I want to hear!

Sorry about spelling mistakes (if any) I can't seem to type today   

Regards
Sara


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Hope that yous are all well.NOW what was the chances of moving home and WEZZA being the first guest  funny thing is that i was gonna text u mrs with any goss after i had a wee nose myself ,but dont need to fill u in now,hope that u are keeping sane and   that you are on ere on Thursday morn telling us about your BFP    .Im really glad to hear that PT is doing well ,send her all my love the next time u are talking to her.

Girls dont be fooled with Harleys innocent look ,he is crazy!! The toilet training is going well we dont have any accidents during the day and last night we had none also ,he held it all in til i let him out ,what a good puppy  BUT he is nipping a while lot ye wanna see my hands with wee cuts gonna have to beat it out of him  

Sara good luck with the adoption meeting on Thursday ,try not to worry yourself too much about it all.

Glitter     .I find pg announcements hard to cope with but love seeing the babies,i do find though that friends are a wee bit hesitant about telling me of any births etc but like u i wish that they wouldnt have the look of pity on their faces.........this whole IF thing is hard .

I went and had my hair done today and im not really sure if i like it that much maybe when i dry it myself it will look more like ME  ,have a wedding to attend on Saturday and i needed a cut badly ,possibly should have went and got it done about a month ago but was holding out .Back to work tomorrow for me ,i have only 4 shifts left to work   Wed and Thurs this week and Mon and Tues night of next week ,was really hoping that next week wouldnt have had to go in but it look like i have another 2 of the hateful nightshifts to do and then NO more  .Gonna go and i will catch up with you all later.
Emma xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza: Welcome back, you would be first. So good to see you. I know what you're getting at. Has to be said that once I get my letter and know when I'll be starting tx, the PMA will definitely be on. It's just so frustrating being so close yet so far. I'm trying to have an optimistic view as in best case scenario which is letter comes this month before AF and I start tx mid October. Worst is letter comes October which would mean tx starting mid December. There's a really selfish part of me that wants to have test day before Christmas so I can give my parents one good Christmas present (it was Christmas Day last year that we found out my sister was pg).


----------



## Cate1976

I'm first post on page 2


----------



## Lesley08

Good to see you back Weeza, good luck for thurs morn   Shem great to hear your scan went well - thats another hurdle out of the way!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well this dreary evening   Im glad to be back at work ( cant believe Im saying this   ) as it helps the time go in and strangely the closer I get to tx the more unsure about the whole thing I get   I think this is the problem with donor egg route it does require a bit of getting your head round and as it approaches I know I will be accepting that I will never have a child with DH which is biologically both of ours. Poor DH has had it in the ear about this on a number of occasions ( as of course it is obviously his fault that my eggs have 'gone off'!!!) so I think he will either be glad to get me over there and tx done or will resort to murdering me first!!!

Love to all, take care

Lesley xx


----------



## Trishy

Evening girls

Just thought I would pop on to say hi.  I am trying to take the more relaxed approach this time so am not going to be on FF just as much so I am not thinking about it all the time.

Anyway, hope you are all ok.  Weeza good to hear from you again and good luck for Thursday.   

I got my schedule today and am in for my pre-treatment appointment next Friday and to collect the drugs then start on them that day.  It's a bit odd they are leaving it until the actual day of starting drugs to have the appointment but that's the Royal for you!!

Anyway, I'll pop on to check on you all.  Good luck everyone


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ....well its really not that good looking outside !!

Welcome back Weeza82 ..Good luck for thursday 

Glittergirl     Keep your chin up

Sara1 .... Al the best for tomorrow 

Emak....Lucky you for being off next week lol 

Lesley08......   

Trishy......Good luck for next friday 

Why do we have to work ...on a day like that i would just love to be infront of the tv with a blanket round me lol


----------



## lia.g

Morning ladies!

_Weeza _- good to have you back! Lots of   and  coming your way for tomorrow.

_Trishy_ - good luck for starting your tx again next Friday and  that this is your time. Good on ya for taking a more relaxed approach this time 

_Ladyhex_ - I totally agree, this is definitely a duvet day 

_GG_ - I know how difficult it is. There seems to be a constant stream of pregnancies at my work. 7 in the last couple of years to be precise. But it surely has to be our turn soon 

_Sara_ - Hope your 1st adoption meeting goes well.

 to Lesley, Cate, Loopy, Emma, PT, Jules, Yella, Shem and anyone else I may have forgot.


----------



## Ladyhex

Lia.g i have had 4 pregnancies in work and my cousin just give birth yesterday to a wee boy ( congrats to her ) but it cuts like a knife some time ( can only but hope that one day we are telling them all of are pregnancy )  

Just want to tell all to day i was on the phone to RFC to ask about the waiting times and list.......only to be told that i wouldnt be getting my letter to start my tx, appox 11 -14 months couldnt beleive it 

The consultant told us 12 months with are board!! 
fingers crossed   

Ladyhex xx


----------



## EmerG

Hello ladies, I've been lurking quite a bit lately as not much constructive to say but just wanted to keep up to speed with how you are all doing. 

Just wanted to say to Weeza its lovely to see you back, we've all been rooting for you this last couple of weeks and I hope and pray you get a good result tomorrow         

Please tell PT that I'm thinking about her too. 

Cate hope your letter comes soon and yes I do think its a good idea to call the RFC and ask for more details rather than making yourself more anxious, I think it depends who you get on the other end of the phone but some of them are actually sort of helpful (and as we all know some aren't!) - but give it a go and hopefully you'll feel a bit better once you know where you stand. I know how frustrating it is when you feel like you're nearly there, I had the exact same feeling in February when we were raring to go and kept being put back (which just happened to conincide with a fortnight of 6 pregnancy announcements among friends of mine and DH's  - I was almost tipped over the edge by the end of it and lets just say August has been a very expensive month for baby presents as they were all born) Just on the timescale point, you seem to be focusing quite a lot on having your result before Christmas. Its good to have a goal but just be careful that you don't get disappointed all over again if it slips beyond that. My own experience was that we got the letter offering treatment on 19th March (it had been posted apparently on 7th March! - I think they send all their post 2nd class but even at that it seemed very long to me), the letter asked for the dates of my April period, I started the sniffing on 1st May and we got the result on 3rd July and had 7 week scan on 24th July, so all in all from getting the letter to scan date it was just over 4 months. It seems like a very long time I know but its actually been the fastest few months of my life I think as there has been so much happening and you take the whole thing in stages - sniffing, then injections, then EC/ET, then 2ww etc. Anyway I'm not trying to discourage you at all, I just wanted to let you know that that was my experience and I know that it has been quicker for some others, particularly with those who are going to Origin, but I think RFC will fit your tx schedule in to dates that suit them and there's not a lot that can be done about that. So keep the chin up, hope you get some news from them soon, and just remember you're so close now, which is a good place to be in comparison to where you were on the list at the start of this year - even if its a frustrating place to be sometimes! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

To every one esle, hope you are all well, sorry no more personals, does anyone know anything about how Nuala is? 

Emer


----------



## qnu

hi girls
weeza i've everything crossed for you tomorrow
emer thanks for thinking of me
cate give the rfc a ring you are going to send yourself bonkers, i phoned them yesterday to make sure they hadn't taken me off the nhs list, i'm no 23 apparently and 3-6 months, don't put off ringing - just jump in there.
trish good luck friday
sara good luck with your adopton meeting
lesley good luck with tx, try to keep calm
good to hear pt doing well
gg i know your pain, one day at a time!!

sorry i haven't posted recently i'm just at a loss what to say. i haven't the energy to get involved properly but i miss you all very much and so i do read what your all up to, i'm sick of being the bearer of bad news and depressing everyone, inc myself.

anyway heres my update
had the methotrexate injection to stop the pregnancy in my tube on friday hcg was approx 7000
wenton mon, to very disorganised admissions dept for blood tests eventually had them after about 3 hours (will never complain about rfc again!!) result showed levels went down very slightly 6000 and something, that was still good as they fully expect fro them to be going up still.
started bleeding etc mon and today was worst yet, i thought i would pass out with the pain, severe cramps, dizzyness, nausea, it was horrible, my poor hubby was going to close the pharmacy to get me to hosp. i had a melt down at the thought of an operation and convinced him to wait an hour. eventually pains calmed down and i passed a large clot into the loo, sorry for tmi but i took it out and looked at it, cos i suppose there a chance it was our baby, who knows, i'm not good with bleedy stuff so made myself a bit ill!!!!
god bless my poor hubby, i have given him such a hard time, i can't wait to be myself again and make sure he knows how incredible he is. 
i phoned the gynae sister and shes letting me come in at 730 tomorrow so my hubby can come too for my next blood tests, cos i had apt fr 1030 and was going by myself!!!!! duh
tomorrows are the important ones, th elevels have to come down 15% or i get another injection, which would mean a 6 month wait to try again, i think i'll be committed if that happens. so i'm praying like a demon.
if the levels go down tomorrow then they'll have me back once a week until the level is 0.
i'll sign off now but i'm thinking of you all
many thanks for all your support
nuala
xo


----------



## lia.g

Nuala just wanted to say I'm thinking about you and your DH at this very difficult time


----------



## emak

Hi girls
Nuala      ,dont u be worrying about depressing us girls with your very very sad news   ,i will keep u in my prayers and thoughts.
Ladyhex im sorry u didnt hear great news from the RFC today,think its the same for all of us........when i joined the lists i was told 4-7 months but we are NOW at the 7 month stage and im no 17  so its looking more like 10-12 months  but there is nothing we can do about it just try and be patient which is a lot easier said than done,i used to get myself all annoyed about it but now im just trying to put it to the back of my mind and just ring them every 4-5 weeks to see if i have moved and i will warn u in advance that sometimes u can move the wrong way on the list as some ladies may have had their places frozen and then they are reactivated hence not moving or going backwards.
Trishy      for getting your schedule HAPPY DAYS.
Hi to all the rest of u lovely girls 
GOOD LUCK WEZZA FOR TOMORROW   
Night girls
Emma xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi ladies 

Nuala glad to hear you are keeping ok   

Emak thanks for that .....i havent been thinging about much was just being noisy !! 

Weeza good luck     

good nite all tc xx 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza: Good luck for tomorrow.  for BFP for you.

Nuala:  and  for you and your DH.

I'll ring RFC tomorrow or Friday to find out when this months letters are being sent out and I'll ask how many from Western Board are being called for. A friend of mine from church does Virgin Vie and last night she had a party at her house to launch the new season stuff, I ordered over £80 worth of stuff. Friends who live near me and were also going gave me a lift to the party and home again. On the way home we got talking about infertiltiy and I was saying that I'm pleased for the lady who's pg and all my other friends and family who've had babies but wish I could be among them. Friends then said that there's someone else in the church who's pg and too scared to tell me. I would rather find out friends are pg before they start showing. Was close to tears in work yesterday when the lady that is pg came into stockroom to get some clothes for the floor. Then towards the end of the day we were unpacking and hanging little kids stuff and that starts at b3-6 mnths and goes up to 4-5 years. Last time I got to the close to tears at pg women was my Nieces birthday last year.


----------



## Lesley08

Nuala honey I hope so much that things settle down for you and the whole dire situation doesnt get any worse. Will be thinking of you and DH over the next while as I think we all have been since hearing the news. It is good to hear how you are and you definitely aren't depressing us. I think the benefit of being on a board like this is the ability to be truthful when you are feeling real and raw pain which Im sure is at an almost unimaginable level for you at the moment. Please just try and get through this it is truly tragic and a dreadful way for the delight of your pg to end. Hopefully you wont need the second injection and after a period of healing can get onto your next tx. I know its little consolation but now you know you can def get pg so hang in there honey xxxx

To everyone else - thank you for the messages of support feeling much better tonight and back to my positive and practical self - in a way I dont think any of us really get used to the idea that we have IF issues and every now and agian it just feels like getting the bad news all over again.

Take care ladies its a hard road we are on but we will all get there in the end.

thinking of you Weeza tonight - good luck for tomorrow you have been missed for your cheerful and upbeat posts this last couple of weeks, hope you get the result you def deserve tomorrow  

Lesley xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls

Nuala - so glad to hear from you again.   and prayers to you and your DH.  We are all thinking of you and don't worry about depressing us.  We are all here to listen and give each other support - just get on here and clear all your thoughts and worries.  Hope your test results work out ok tomorrow.   

Weeza -  ing for you for a good result tomorrow.  Here's lots of babydust              

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for no other personals but I feel so tired tonight.  Thanks for all your kind wishes for tomorrow night.  I am feeling quite nervous - but I always get nervous of the unknown!!!
Had a bad day today.  I am a leader in a youth organisation aged 3-8 years and we were talking about an accident and comforting children (all connected to Child Protection) and one of the other leaders said it was a natural reaction for her as a mother to lift a child and comfort them.  I was so angry I snapped back and said "Well I'm not a mother but I would also have a natural reaction to comfort an upset child.  I'm not that heartless."  Some people can really make you feel so worthless. 
Sorry rant over,
Sara


----------



## weeza82

Hey Girls, 

this one is short and sweet as I have to run to training.....

I got a    this morning on all 6 peesticks I used   (Neurotic? Moi)  DH and I are shocked, stunned and over the moon. 

Thank you all very much for the support, best wishes and kind words, sorry for no personals, but I will later. Thanks for all your texts and pms, very thoughtful and kind to take the time to contact me   Sorry I haven't replied yet, but I will hopefully get a chance this week   

Chat later xx


----------



## jooles

weeza!!! congrats on your brilliant news and happy days for you and your dh     

sorry it will have to be a short post!!!!

ill get on again later!!!

morning to all the other girls!!! have a great day

jules


----------



## emak

WEZZA
         

What brill news this morning ,im soooooooooo happy for you Mrs  
Emma xxx


----------



## EmerG

Weeza that is fantastic news, congratulations to you both, its brilliant!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!!


----------



## EmerG

Nuala it sounds like you've just had the most horrendous week or so, I'm so sorry that it has ended up this way for you and your DH this time. I can only try to imagine what you have been going through.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and don't ever be afraid to say how you are feeling on here, that's what we're here for. Fingers crossed for your test results today


----------



## GemmaC

Weeza, congrats to you and DH!! I am so happy for you both!! Awe, its brilliant news!


----------



## holly01

​Totally thrilled for U and DH weeza​enjoy this precious time


----------



## jooles

nuala and dh just want to let you know im thinking of you both at this time!!! i cant even begin to imagine what you and your family must be going through      

were all here for you and your dh!!! even though im relativley new to this site i feel ive known you all for ages!!!

lesley - i think its a fantastic and brave step you and your dh are taking!!!! just keep that PMA going  

sara - good luck for tonights meeting!!!

sorry if ive missed anybody else


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza:  on your . Fantastic news. Just out of interest, how many BFP's is that from everyone who's tested in the last few weeks.

I'd arranged to meet up with my really good friend this morning who's been a saint the last few years and ended up in tears esepcially when I was saying that next week I'll be ordering my Nieces birthday pressie (her birthday is the day after what would have been my due date back in 2005, see signature). He was brill as usual and I'm feeling a bit happier, he came out with a good one that's helped me get 2005 in perspective. Will ring RFC tomorrow to ask when letters are going out this month and how many are being called from Western Area.


----------



## jooles

meant to ask if anybody was at the RFC this mornin?? it was a bit manic  

went for scan this morning - all he told me was that womb lining still thin and to continue with dose of menopur i am on. he didnt even check ovaries to see what was happening    he wasnt going go give me blood test either then changed his mind as he checked my charts and because blood count went high very quickly he decided not to take the risk!!  ill phone tomoro and see what results are?


jules


----------



## yellazippy

Nuala its great to hear from you we`ve all had to and your DH in our thoughts


----------



## yellazippy

Weeza What a beautiful day outside and in for your house today...many congrats


----------



## sara1

Aw Weeza so glad to hear about your .  I am so pleased for you both.  Time to put your feet up and take it easy 
Take care of yourself and that LO.  I don't really know you but you really deserve this and you sound like you will be a great mum.                 

Hi everyone else.  Hope your having a good day
Sara


----------



## jod25

im trying find info on ivf for myself


----------



## emak

SARA  good luck with the adoption meeting tonite.
Jod25 welcome to FF ,you have come to the right place for help/support and info on all things IF .Im sure between all of us on ere we can (maybe) answer any questions re IVF that u may have.At present i havent started tx yet but there is loads on ere with first hand experience so they should keep u right.

Very quiet bout ere today.............OR are yous all out celebrating Wezzas BFP and im stuck in work 
Emma xx


----------



## weeza82

Hey y'all, 

Busy day in work!

Nuala, so sorry to hear you are going through such a trialling time     I really hope it doesn't drag any longer for you and that the appt today helps you      please don't think you depress us    

Sara, good luck with the info evening tonight. I hope you and your DH get a lot out of it    I do voluntary work with a couple of childrens organisations and the Child Protection can be very overwheming on an organisation, never mind the leaders. but I totally empathise as well about the "as a mother..." crap   

Jod25, hi hun and welcome to the board. Between us all we should be well fit to tell you as much as we can about IVF. Tell us a bit about yourself and your circumstances and we will be able to guide and advise you better then. It's a big step logging on to a new forum, so well done! Hope you stick around and become one of the gang! 

Jooles, hopefully the menopur will do it;s thing and increase your womb lining.     for the phone call tomorrow! 

Yella, how is your big toe? 

Cate, glad to see you are feeling more settled. 

Lesley, so gald to hear you are feeling more positive as well. You are right, it is such a hard journey we find ourselves on.  

Thanks to EmerG, Loopy, Emma, Holly, Gemma, ladyhex and everyone for your very kind congratulations    You are all so fab


----------



## Angie Baby

while on the spray did anyone have really bad headaches because mine feels like exploding. does it matter much if your late taking your spray?


----------



## Annie70

Nuala -  ing that your blood test goes well so that you can restart tx sooner rather than later. I really hope that the worst is behind you - you're having an awful ordeal. What a trooper your dh is! As Lesley so rightly points out, you did manage to get pg and that is something that many IF couples never manage. 

Pink Tulip - hoping that you are resting up. You can throw any delicious soup recipes my way!! 

Glitter girl - big hug and hope that you are healing.  

Lesley - you do sound more upbeat than before. Your tx time is fast coming up - keep the faith  . Will this be your first cycle with donor eggs? 

And, lastly but not least, Weeza - what can I say but congratulations Missus (not forgetting dh's valuable contribution)!!!! Am so excited for you!         More importantly, hope the little bean(s) stick and that you have a healthy remaining 8 months...


----------



## Lesley08

Weeza absolutely delighted for you and Dh way to go girl   

Thanks ladies you are all great and I def feel a lot better now   I think the DE route is a bit of a mind melt to be honest and Im dreadful at admitting anything is bothering me if I think theres no point, so I try to just get on with it but sometimes thats just not realistic. God love my poor DH and all power to him because anyone else wouldve told me to get lost by now!!!

This is my first time with De and although Ive known since Dec 07 that I would prob have to go down this route I think I was secretly hoping for a miracle baby between then and my tx However...back in the real world its not going to happen so now its all getting closer Im back on track having had a bit of a fit ( as you all know!!). I think Im a bit impatient as well and the one thing we cant be is impatient.... 

Anyways thanks ladies it helped to be able to get it all of my chest and it has saved me from killing my DH and vice versa  

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

Weeza fab news congratulations to you both!!


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone,

Weeza fantastic news, look after yourselves

For all those who are going through treatment at minute thoughts with you, time will fly and hopefully the outcome will be positive.  Hopefully the waiting lists will improve and everyone will get their turn soon.

Nuala - thoughts will you, please look after yourself and your DH.

Just thought I would updates you, period was late by 7 days which was doing my head in so gave in and did test.  Totally in shock as it showed a  .  I have done two both same result.  Nearly crashed car after test, due to disbelieve.  Keep thinking something will go wrong but praying that it doesn't.  I wounder if taking DHEA and eating nuts helped?  

I feel bad posting this as I know how much everyone wants their own baby, and in some way I feel as if this is another pregnancy news that impacts on those who have not achieved it yet.

From the bottom of my heart I hope you all get your dream, and I appreciate all the support you have given me. over the months.  You have kept me sane esp as I have no one else to talk about infertility, apart from hubby.  

I had a glass of wine at grandfather -in-laws funeral on Monday, so wrong now - hope this does not affect outcome.

Bron


----------



## sara1

Bron - don't be so hard on yourself.  Just enjoy your .  You don't have to feel guilty it is something so special and precious and I am sure that I can speak for everyone on here I am delighted for you both.  As for the glass of wine it won't affect the outcome of your pregnancy.  Just relax, take it easy and look after yourself and that LO.               .  Now go and celebrate with a nice cup of tea and a bar of chocolate.   

Thanks for all your support and good wishes for tonite.  Still really nervous but must go and get ready.
Sara


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Weeza, i am so happy for you and your dh congratulations and all the best for the next 8 months!!! You have come a long way since you first came to the board!!!! It is a great feeling to get a bfp, enjoy all the experience ahead of you, it is amazing...Take care.....

There is great inspiration on this board and so many bfps in the last year, good luck to everyone else waiting to start tx or currently having tx......  

Nuala, thinking of you and your dh, hope you look after yourself...

Bron congratulation too....

Missy xx


----------



## Lesley08

Bron,
totally delighted for you honey!!!    Bet you cant believe it!

Lesley xx


----------



## emak

BRON OMG what amazing news and a total shock by the sounds of it.Please do not feel bad about telling us your news that just a brill way to finish off the day with another BFP
        
EMMA XX


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, congratulations on your BFP    

Bron, congratulations on your BFP    

Missy, not long before the baby arrives.  Do you have everything ready?

We are impatiently waiting on our booking scan which isn't until 14 weeks, although I had always thought it was around 12 weeks.
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Fiona

Good to hear from you, not many of the older crowd on here now.  I can't believe how fast it is going, have all nearly sorted, just can't wait now so excited... I had my booking scan at 14 weeks too, they were trying to get me to wait to 16-18 weeks but i couldn't wait that long..... How are you keeping 

Hi to Annie too, how are you keeping, have you things sorted for your arrival??

Missy xx


----------



## shem

Right time for a few personalsBron CONGRATULATIONS!! I bet you can't believe it Im so happy for you and DH that is a fantastic surprise enjoy every minute  Sara best of luck for your meeting toniteJooles hope you get good news when you ring RFC tomorrow Trishy all the best for your tx hope it's BFP for youLesley glad your feeling better know what you mean about being glad to be back at work it does make the time go quicker your tx will be here in no time hang in there Ladyhex sorry you didn't get good news about the waiting lists hopefully that will change soon Nuala always thinking of you and  you have the strength to get through wer'e here if you need to talk Cate I know how it feels working with baby items I work in toys and nursery and there's no getting away from it although after a while I learned to just switch offGG thinking of you hope you are doing ok Welcome JOD you'll get plenty of help and support on here Emma hope that wee harley is keeping you on your toes Angie I had bad headaches for about a week then they disappered but it affects everyone differentlyWeeza congrats once again enjoy!!  Fiona just read that your scan is not till 14 weeks I thought it was 12 as well what hospital are you going to if you don't mind me askingTo everyone else hope you are all okAs for me just work work at the minute everyone leaving all their toys over for xmas seems mad but it's not that far away. Have my DR app tomorrow to get booked in so a wee bit excitied about thatCatch up with you all later dinner time


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Just a quickie, CONGRATS Weeza and Bron!!

2 lovely positive messages to read!

   
Here's hoping there will be many more bfps before the year is out!



Tedette


----------



## lia.g

Just a quick one ladies

Weeza and Bron - brilliant news. So happy for you both    

Hi to everyone else, sorry no personals but internet connection is playing up

Lia xo


----------



## holly01

​Congrats Bron totally delighted for u!what a grt day​


----------



## Cate1976

Bron: CONGRATULATIONS, fantastic news. Don't feel guilty about that glass of wine, it was only 1.

Now I'm angry      did anyone see this, I saw it in the paper at work. http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1703596.ece. I've sent an email to my good friend saying that some people don't deserve to have kids. It's not fair that people like her can have kids no problem only to neglect them when there's couples like DH and I who would look after them properly either need help to have their own ot are unable to have their own kids.. I just hope the children are adopted by parents who'll love them and care for them properly. Who would leave 6 kids of that age home alone to 'chill with mates'. Why didn't she get a babysitter, she must have friends.

/links


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies 

Congrats Bron1 and Weeza              

Shem heres hoping    

Lesley really glad your feeling much better ....its always good to talk !!  

Welcome Jod ......The girls on here are really great , there really are a great brunch of girle (sorry to repeat it but u are lol )

Nuala look after yourself and DH too    

Hows the BIG TOE ? yella 

Cate it will be your turn soon   

everybody take care and good nite 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## jooles

woohoo bron!!!!!

happy days and congrats to you and your DH  you both must be over the moon!!!!    

sara how did you meeting go tonight? did it clarify anything more for you

hope everyone else is feeling ok!!!

my sis sent me a box of green and blacks choc for me birthday   and even though it isnt until tomoro they are calling me from their box so going to have to liberate one of them now!!!! about 8 different bars to choose from!!!! ah decisions, decisions eh  

talk soon

jules


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone

Just logged on to check the latest and I am so happy!  Bron and Weeza - huge congratulations, I am delighted for you both!


----------



## emak

Jooles   for tomorrow.Enjoy the chocs


----------



## jooles

thanks emak 

green and blacks white chocolate is to die for   my DH is out with friends tonight so ive managed to munch my way through at least half a big bar of this and now going to try the milk chocolate one with hazelnuts in it!!!!   all my good work and healthy eating ive been doing all week just gone in about half an hour  and i still have tomoro nights celebrations to!!!!!! yikes    ah well....... sure your a long time dead as people say!!!!! 

jules


----------



## sara1

Jooles - Happy Birthday for tomorrow .  Have a great day.  Oh how I love chocolate!!!

Emma - Your little Harvey is so CUTE.  Hope the last few days of work aren't too tough and hope you find a new job relatively quickly.

Hi to everyone else.  Can't believe we have had 2    in one day.  It's such great news.  Hope there are many more to follow for you ladies out there having treatment.

Well as for me and my DH we had a great meeting tonite.  We met two of the loveliest Social Workers and an Adoptive Parent of FOUR adopted children.  The only problem now is that we had decided on Intercountry Adoption from either Thailand or China but after being at the meeting we can't decide whether to follow this route or to adopt a child from Northern Ireland.  Decisions, decisions.  Will be a weekend of deep discussions between us both to try and decide which way to go.  But overall we are really positive about the whole thing and raring to go.  Another problem is I had skin cancer in 2005 and the Social Worker wasn't really sure if it would cause any problems for us trying to adopt.  She said that they would need to get a report from my specialist - so hopefully he is positive.  They also need a letter from Prof McClure at RFC to say that we have finished with all tx - wonder how efficient RFC will be in dealing with that - I WANT TO BE A YOUNG YUMMY MUMMY!!!   

Thanks for all your support
Sara


----------



## jooles

good to hear you sounding so positive sara  keep up the pma  

jules


----------



## kate z

Hi girls


Just wanted to say huge congrats to Bron and Weeza xxx


----------



## shem

Jooles    enjoy your day!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Good Morning ladies 

Sara really glad your meeting went well .......   

  Jooles have a great one !!!!

Hope everybody else is ok 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning girlies!

Bron, MEGA CONGRATS!!!! What a surprise for you and your DH!! And well done you for holding off for 7 while days after no AF    Very delighted for you!

Fiona, I never got a chance to pm you but OMG!!! TWINNIES!!! Oh I am so delighted for you EEEKK!! How amazing! How far along are you now? How absolutely fabulous! 

Just as an aside, my sister is 17 weeks now and only has her booking scan next week in Dungannon as there is such a back log! She didn't even have her first midwifes appt till 14 weeks! 

Missy OMG I cannot believe you are nearly 28 weeks girly! Eeeek! How fantastic? How has it been for you? I think you are due the same time as my friend, she is due 6th Dec.

Jooles,    , loving the Green and Blacks!

Sara, glad you found the meeting last night very useful. I hope you come to a decision over the weekend hun   

Trishy, hope you get your drugs today and are ready to go!

Lesley, glad to hear you are feeling more positive now    

Annie, is it good to be home? Did your 2 men miss you? 

Shem, yay for dr's today!

Nuala, I hope yesterday helped move you on a bit through this terrible time   

Hi to everyone  

Thank you all so much for your kind words again girls, they all mean so much!


----------



## Cate1976

Jooles: . Hope you have a great day

Sara: Glad the meeting went well last night.

Just got off phone to RFC who were quite helpful, letters are being done at the moment but they don't have the numbers for NHS IVF yet, should have them to send letters out in next couple of weeks. I then said that if me letter comes before next cycle is due on 25th, would I be able to start on that and she said that I have to give the cycle they ask for to which I replied if it's October, I wouldn't actually be starting until mid November. Did think about saying I'd heard Christmas can cause problems but then remembered that they're only closed Christmas Day and Boxing Day. Looks like it'll be mid November before I start with EC/ET being either just before Christmas or beginning of New Year. I know it's possible that letter won't come this month.


----------



## jooles

morning all!!!

just a quick one to say thanks for all birthday posts   

ill get on later to catch up!!!

hope everyone ok today and looking forward to weekend

jules


----------



## yellazippy

Jules in my best Stevie Wonder voice "_HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YA HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YA HAPPY BIRRRRRTHDAY_ 

Bron what a huge surprise many many congratulations    

Sara Glad the meeting went well i wish you all the best with whatever you decide  

My big toe sends its regards its feeling much better and can now bear some weight,it would like to thank everyone who has been so kind & sending good wishes 

Everyone else hi and have a great weekend

Yella


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Ladies 

Cate thats better news from the RFC !!

Whats the plans for the weekend ladies ?

I have a caravan, so me and family is of to that after work so heres hoping the weather keeps good, (dont think it will lol ) 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## EmerG

Bron, what a wonderful surprise!! Congrats to you and DH!!

Jooles Happy birthday!!!!!!!! Hope you have plenty of partying planned this weekend

Cate glad you got a bit of joy from the RFC, at least its better to know where you stand. 

Nuala hope you got positive results yesterday and you and your DH are looking after each other  

Yella hope the big toe continues well on its road to recovery over the weekend

Sara glad your meeting went well

Shem hope your appointment went well today

Angie I had a lot of headaches while down regging, they only really went away once I started stimms

Missy I couldn't believe you were 28 weeks when I saw your post, time just seems to be flying in doesn't it? Actually I can't believe I'm almost 16 weeks as well, the last couple of months have been very fast...

Weeza, is your news starting to sink in to you and DH? Are you still doing tests? I think I did 9 of them in the first week or so just to make sure it was tsill there. 

Hope all is well with everyone I have missed, and everyone has a good weekend

Emer x


----------



## holly01

Cate glad ure getin answers.
Yella glad the toes mendin    !!!
jooles hope ye have had a lovely birthday and havnt eatin all those coc's yet      
Sara so glad u had a good meeting and feel more positive even thou u have the decision to make u will go with what ure hearts saying

well me and DH are married 5 yrs 2day   and i am lying up eatin Revels!!my favourite sweets   was too tired and lazy to head out so will make more of an effort 2mara nite and head out!

hope u all have a lovely wend
C'MOn Tyrone


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies 

First chance I've had to get on all day and so much to catch up on  

Jules - happy birthday, hope you've had a lovely day and been spoilt rotten  

Sara - glad to hear you are feeling more positive after the meeting. I'm sure you'll be a fabulously yummy mummy    

Holly - happy anniversary, enjoy celebrating with your revels, if theres any left by now  

Cate - glad you've got a few answers from the RFC

Jod - welcome, hope you get lots of support on here  

Yella - hope the toes on the mend!

Ladyhex - its tipping    it down here so hope you're not washed away in the caravan!

Trishy - good luck with starting your tx again today   

Hi to Emma, Bron, Weeza, Lesley, Nuala and Shem - thinking of you all. Hope you all have a good wknd. So sorry if I've left anyone out but its so hard keeping up with everyone!

Well thats me for a bit ladies as we're off to Tenerife until 30th September   My best friend lives out there so can't wait to see her as I miss her loads.  
Look forward to hearing all your news and developments when I return!


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesWeeza has it sunk in yet?? it still hasn't sunk in for meJooles hope your having a lovely birthday Lia enjoy yourself in tenerife don't get too much sun Ladyhex enjoy your weekend at the caravanCate glad you got somewhere with RFCHolly  enjoy your meal tomorrow night if you go outYella glad to hear your toe is on the mend no more drink for you   lolEmer can't believe your nearly 16 weeks where does the time goBron have you got over you shock yet? congrats once againHi to everyone else
Off now to tidy up then jump in the shower hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone  

havent posted in ages but i've checked in from time to time to try and keep up with you all!!  easier said than done   you've even found a new home in my absence!

 Weeza and Bron - wow can't believe it 2 in 1 day - fab news for you both.

Jooles   hope your having a fab day.

 holly, hope you have a great time tomorrow night wherever you go.

Hi yella, how are you.  i have to say i laughed reading your post from last week, hope the toe is o.k though  

Emak - how's you? can't be much longer until you finish up.  any joy on the job front?  Harley looks sooo cute, how's the training going? 


PT and Nuala if your looking in i hope you are keeping well, you are both in my thoughts   


Is anyone doing anything nice over the weekend??

speak soon

Betty xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Everyone,

Lia - hope you have a great holiday.  Take time to relax so your are ready to start tx when you come home.  Take care and enjoy yourself.  Would love to be going to the sun but we can't afford it after being in The Rockies in May/June.

Holly - have a lovely anniversary and have a Revel for me. 

Cate - so glad you rang RFC and got some answers today.  

Yella - hope the toe is healing well.  No skinny dipping this weekend I hope   

Jooles - hope you had a good birthday.  Have you any chocolate left?

Trishy - hope tx goes well for you.  Thinking of you.

Weeza and Bron - hope you are both taking it easy and looking after those LO's

Nuala - hope you are keeping well.  You are in my thoughts and prayers 

Hi to Emma, Lesley, Shem, GG, Jod and anyone else I have forgotten.

Hope the weather picks up for the weekend.  I have a wedding party to go to tomorrow night.  It's is my aunt's who got married in Cyprus earlier this month.  We won't be able to stay long as my DH starts work at 6am on Sunday morning.  Pity as I would love a boogie but as you know most people don't get on the dance floor until near the end of the night when they've had a few drinks.  Maybe I'll use my 3year old nephew as an excuse to get on the dance floor early!!!   I have just finished her wedding cake so hope she likes it. 
Anyhow less of the waffle.  Have a great weekend everyone.
Sara


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Weeza and Bron, Fantastic news, cant beleive 2 bfp's on here, may there be many more to come. Sorry smilies wont work but many congratulations to you both.

Cate, glad to see you are getting some sort of answers from rfc.
Holly, hope all is well on sunday ( for the scan ) Ok I wish Tyrone well too!!!

Girls, thanks for all your messages of support throughout this week. I guess hearing my friends birth news just made me more aware of what I have missed out on. I did manage to go and visit her in hospital and hold the baby ( absolutely gorgeous ) That has helped me being able to do that and I feel much better. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, Im heading out tomorrow night for my friends birthday.


----------



## Cate1976

Holly: . Hope you do something special to celebrate.

Lia: Enjoy your holiday.

Glitter: pg announcements and births have hit me hard as well. I found out Tuesday that there's someone else in the church who's pg but scared to tell me. I'd rather they tell me when they tell others than find out when I see the bump. Had big whinge and    to one of my friends from church who's been amazing the last 3.5 years yesterday.


----------



## Annie70

Wow, Bron - what wonderful, wonderful news, your BFP!!        Au naturale as well - had almost forgotten that that is possible! Hope your little surprise is a healthy one..

Missy97 - I'm at 26 weeks now and haven't really organised anything though I'm starting to think about it. Having a little boy - going for a fun 3D scan with ds in another 10 days. What about yourself?? 

Weeza - I was so happy seeing my two men again and then dh's father got worse so, three days after my return, he upped and went back to Sweden to spend his remaining days with him. So, my fil passed away though the funeral isn't for another 3 wks (!) and dh will return for that. I'd have liked to have gone to the funeral but am too close to the 7-mth pg cutoff mark for some airlines.  
Have you already told your family the good news

Well, there's been a slew of BFPs recently - wish it could be spread round all of you!!


----------



## jooles

morning all  

hope everyone is ok today!!! i had a fab birthday!!! my dh also got me chocs and im ashamed to say that we demolished them all whilst watching sopranoes dvds!!!!! and ya know what i really enjoyed them all and dont even feel guilty this mornin    only one bar of green and blacks left as well  having wine and chocs in our house is a v dangerous combination!!!!!!

well i was called into my bosses office yesterday to be told that a girl i work with is pregnant and she thought she would tell my by myself rather than hearing it when it is announced at our staff meeting!!! i cant believe it this is the 1st preg in our office in about 10 years and the girl only joined us about 3 months ago   she must have thought there was something wrong with me as i kept looking at her tummy yesterday     think its going to be hard watching her bump get bigger but as my mum   said it will be my turn soon as well!!!!

trying to get out of me PJs to head over to abbeycentre for some retail therapy  

hi to everyone and enjoy your saturday

jules


----------



## betty-77

Jooles glad you had a great birthday  

Where is eveyone hiding out today??  Hope your all doing something great, enjoy the rest of the weekend

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone. Came close to  today at work, had apage form the floor and kidswear were looking for a newborn item which is very cute. http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/23/9 was able to look at it before I went to England but today brought me close to . Luckily there wasn't anyone around in the stockroom. Good thing is it's church tomorrow and my church family are amazing so I'll get loads of  and will go up for  at the end.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Weeza it has been great, it is such a lovely experience and am cherishing every minute of my wee miracle!!! I still can't believe it how lucky and blessed we are.  Just so excited now count down now nearly..... Yeah due same date as your friend 6th December.  Best christmas pressie ever!!!!

Hi Emerg, time does fly by can't believe you are 16 weeks, how are you feeling

Annie, have most thing organised just need the little one now to have it complete.  Have another scan in 4 or 5 weeks.  Sister in law did a 4d scan for us a couple of weeks ago but baby didn't want to play ball, lying really low and kept hiding behind its hand! Don't know what we are having, keeping it a surprise!!!

Good Luck to everyone else the fertility journey is a hard stressful one! 

Missy xx


----------



## bron11

Jooles glad you  enjoyed your birthday  

Annie70 - thanks, all best for birth.

Cate - sending you a hug - you really are having a hard time at the moment, look after yourself.

Holly - cong on aniv - hope it was a good one.

Shem - not totally over the shock did another test yesterday just to be show and still showing I am preg, feeling sick most of the day but love this feeling as indicates beanie still on board.

Sara - hope adoptions plans progress quickly for you.

PT- how you doing?

Wheeza - how you doing?
To everyone else I left out I apologise.

Have a good weekend, sun out this end for once.

Bron xx


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
I hope that yous are all enjoying the weekend.I was at a wedding yesterday in Donegal and had a great day ,we stayed overnight in the hotel which was just pure luxury, its an castle over looking Lough Eske if any of yous know it.I will defo be going back for a weekend sometime soon and enjoy the spa etc ,might as well treat myself  Feeling a wee bit rough today but thankfully dont feel too hungover more tired if anything.The weather couldnt have been nicer ,the food was yummy and a I had a ball !!!  
Well girls on the job front i have 2 niteshifts to do Mon and Tues and thats me done with shiftwork  .I have applied for a few jobs but i havent had any word back yet and i have a couple of application forms here to be filled out but my wee brain isnt up to the task today  ,i really must NOW start seriously looking suppose i should have been about a month ago but hey thats me 
Girls im way too tired for personals today so good luck and take care to all of yous i will be more "chatty" tomorrow .
See ya  Emma  xxx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,
Just thought I would pop in to see how you are all doing. I am absolutely delighted to see that Bron got a natural bfp . What a wonderful surprise and one that gives everyone hope of their own miracle. Of course, Weeza too..... .....thanks for keeping me posted via text Weeza. I am soooo delighted for you and DH. You're going to be wonderful parents.

I hope the rest of you that are on your own obstacle course are holding up well and that you get good news soon.

I haven't been on here as I kinda feel I'm not part of it any more, since we really aren't trying to conceive actively anymore  . However, I am so addicted to this website that I can't help but check in every now and again. It has been like another "best friend" to me over the last year.
I also don't want to be depressing you all with news of cancer - this is a fertility website, afterall  But as I've noticed some of you asking......

I had my mastectomy on 6th Sept and it has been quite difficult recovering from that. As I had some nodes removed from under my arm, my arm is quite "dead" and I'm trying to get it moving. I am also trying to come to terms with my new boob which looks pretty awful at the moment. I know these things take a long time...Then the next hurdle was the results from the pathology of my surgery....it wasn't good news....lots more cancer found and I am starting chemo on 2nd Oct ( the day before my 35th birthday )I am coping OK but I probably haven't let the whole reality of it in on me yet. I am trying to stay upbeat for the sake of my DH and family who are all very upset. I am going to get my hair cut really short in advance of it falling out, a la posh beckham stylie!! That'll be shot-lived once the chemo starts....
The thing that upsets me most about the entire thing is the reality of not having children - the hope of that is gone. If and when I get well again I would really like to start adoption processes but that is going to be some time away.
One of the nice things is being off work....and not having to worry about any of that stuff. Usually I have the Sunday blues by now with the thought of going to work on a Monday. All my days are weekend days now 

I wish you all well and I will pop in from time to time.....

Lots of Love, Pink Tulip xx


----------



## Cate1976

Good to hear from you Pink Tulip. Have been  for you and your family. I really do hope and  that the chemo is succesful. Would love to get updates on how you're doing.

Bron: Thanks for the . It's been a tough few days and I'm beginning to feel a bit better. I'll be a lot happier once my letter comes and I know when tx will be starting. Some of the hurt is that my family won't be getting a BFP announcement in time for Christmas, if my letter had come in July, I'd have had my 7 week scan in time for posting Christmas cards with an envelope marked 'not to opened until Christmas Day' inside. I think God's trying to teach me a few lessons in being patient, patience has never been one of my strong points though.


----------



## holly01

Grt to hear from u PT.Have pm'd u  

Emak glad u had gud day at the wedding in a castle ooohhhhh!!

Hi Betty,quiet wend at home for us.hope u had a more exciting one!

Cate if i was u and without sounding to harsh i would try and train ureself to be patient as the ivf journey is by no means easy sailing...and as sweet as it sounds of announcing ure bfp on xmas day i wud take a step back until nearer the time as there is so many hurdles b4 that stage...

i know that sounds so selfish and i suppose being honest that is how i feel right now as we had decided to tell my family today that i was pg as they have all been asking about our treatment and when we got to scan this am there was no heartbeat(hopefully too early  ) so we had to sit through a family dinner with 8 family members and act normal  then watch the Tyrone match and be totally excited etc and inside i was dying to curl up and cry my lamps out   in me bed......

sorri 4 the depressing post but i just wanted to get the moan out of me head and poor DH is listening to it all evening  

i hope everyone else had a nice wend wasnt the weather beautiful!maybe summer has arrived


----------



## Cate1976

It's ok Holly. I know where you're coming from. Not surprised you just want to curl up and . Have pm'ed you.


----------



## sara1

Hi Everyone,

Weather looks nice today and we had a lovely weekend.  Let's hope the summers here at last   

Pink Tulip - so good to hear from you.  Please keep posting and keep us up to date with your progress.  You and DH are in my thoughts and prayers.  Keep that adoption in your vision as it will give you courage and hope through all your treatment. 

Holly - thinking of you.  I don't know how you coped being with your family.  I think I would probably have been in tears in front of the match. 

Cate - I don't want to sound harsh but I think you should try to forget the BFP announcement at Christmas.  Just think you could be making it in the dreary New Year or Valentine's Day.  Just try to realx so you are in good form when you start tx.

Emma - you weekend wedding sounded lovely.  Hope the job hunting goes well.

Hi to everyone else.  Had a good night at the wedding party but we had to leave early as DH was working yesterday and the fun was just beginning as we were leaving.  Didn't get a boogie and my mum says everyone was dancing by the end of the night!!!

Hope everyone is doing well wherever you are in your journey this week
Sara


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls!

Hope everyone is well!

PT, good to see you! You will definitely be able to carry off the Pixie or POP, (Posh pixie or Posh crop) or whatever they are calling it   Hope your arm feels a bit more "lively" soon. 

Jooles, glad you had a great birthday!

Sara, good to hear you had a good time at the party! No-one ever seems to dance until after the buffet! 

Missy, lol at your wee monkey at the 4D scan! Will you try again? 

Annie, so sorry to hear about you FIL   3 weeks seems a long time to wait. So sorry you can't fly now to be there   Can't believe you are 26 weeks now!

Emer, same again, I can't believe you are 16 weeks!!! Time is flying by!

Cate, I think it is time to let go of the Christmas dream and perhaps think of an announcement at Easter. As nice as it would be to announce a pregnancy at Christmas, the reality is it will be precious at any time of year. But Holly is right, there are many many hurdles till then and it is best to take it one step at a time. 

Holly         

Emma, glad your had a great time at the wedding, must  check out the hotel!

Glittergirl      I hope you and DP are feeling stronger every day  

Hi to everyone else!  

What a lovely weekend it was! DH's employers ahd a company family picnic thing on Saturday in the Argory near Moy and it was actually quite good. The weather was lovely, there was a climing wall, archery and street performers followed by a big slap up bbq! One of the nicest days I have had this year    

Oooh, and I got a new digital piano on Friday    This pleases me greatly! Funds won't strectch to a proper piano, so this is the next best thing


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone, I'm feeling much happier now. This song was sung in church yesterday for the first time 



 Very powerful, I was very close to  but I'm now back on my feet again. I'll only be telling parents and a couple of close friends if I get BFP on test day. I won't tell everyone until after scan that picks up heartbeat. Sara, thought of that for Valentines Day is pretty cool and Weeza, idea of announcing it at Easter is brill. Easter is about resurrection and new life.

Annie: Sorry to hear about your FIL.  and  for you and your DH.

/links


----------



## sara1

Cate - I am so glad you are sounding more positive today.  Your faith will get you through.  I know cos I have been through a few tough times in my life and my family and church friends really got me through.
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

My church family have been brill, there's 3 people who've really been there though.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey everyone

Weeza we are still on the nhs list but it will probably be march or april next year before we are top of the list so you never know see how things go? Would like to hold of for about 6 months or so after this little one, might aswell get my moneys worth out of the nhs.  It's so hard going through tx and we were so lucky first time around.  

Holly do you have another scan this week to check for the heartbeat?

Cate try to relax and not worry so much you want to be calm for starting tx as everything counts towards that positive, well that is what i think.  

Pink Tulip, just wanted to say how brave you are, all the very best for your chemo, i will be thinking of youu

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is doing good??

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

sorry I haven't been on for a bit.....though I though I had posted last week!!  Think I'm turning into one of those lurker people     I just don't have much going on at the moment.  I'm on the NHS waiting list, the same board as ladyhex so won't have happening for a while it seems  

WEEZA & BRON huge congratulations to you both - i'm so pleased that things are starting to look up on here!!  BFPs are long overdue  

Pink Tulip  hugs and prayers winging there way to you hun - I was really sorry to read your news and I sincerely hope your chemo is successful   

Holly01 -     hopefully scan was just too early and everything will be fine.

Annie, Missy, Fionab, ladyhex, emer, galaxy girl, tedette and everyone else new or lurking  

Will try to keep up....... once again sorry i'm late with the congratulations 

Kate


----------



## TammieJ

Hi girls,

I'm new on here and cant believe how long it took me to discover a NI Girls site.  I've been googling this stuff for months and never came across it til last week.

I'd just like to say first of all congrats to Wheeza - I was watching your story and logged on today to check how u'd got on and was delighted to see your good news.  Congrats to everyone else whose had their BFP recently.

I will learn how to use all those little icons and stuff.

Well, a bit about me - TTC - since 2002 - Me - slight PCOS, dh azoo.  Ist ICSI - RFC 2004 - BFN.  2nd ICSI RFC Apr 06 - OHSS & Freeze all - FET AUG _ BFP - BB boy May 06 - he is a babe.  
FET (remaining embryos)Oct 07 - BFN

Now attending Origin - ICSI Feb 08 - 31 eggs on 150 dose of Gonal F - 17 embies and here is where all our recent problems have arisen - Ist FET - May/June 08 - thawed 10 -2 survived - BFN.  "nd FET right now - Thawed remaining 7 - 1 survived - had only split to two cell by day of ET although embryologist said they thought it was going to split again - something about the shape of it. 

I am only 4 days into 2ww but have written this one off.

I have been reading various threads and have picked up bits and pieces as i've been going along and was wondering if maybe someone (or all of you) could answer a few questions -

Where did Dr Moohan go from Origin? and why?
Have any of you had FET at both Origin and RFC and if so have you noticed a significant difference in the success of freezing and thawing? (We had 60% at RFC and less than 20% at Origin).

I am very worried about the 2nd one because we will have to make some decisions for the future.  We started discussing this last night at 2am after I had cried for so long my eyes had completely shut.  My dh is leaning toward giving up as he thinks it is getting too hard each time but I'm not sure if I'm ready.  I am very gratefull to have my BB Boy but I was always determined that a little thing like azoospermia was not going to get in the way of filling a coupple of bedrooms in this house!!

Anyway - sorry that was such a long rant but we've been doing this on and off for so long now and have never told a soul (except my mum).  I've never had anyone to speak to or vent at before - my dh has real trouble talking about it.

Thanks,

TammieJ


----------



## Ladyhex

evening TammieJ

JammieJ just want to say "welcome" this is a great site and all the girls are great !!
jammieJ i was in the same boat as ur self only close family know and the DH really finds it hard to talk about it ( he has come round abit now )

Crazykate couldnt beleive it when they told the other day ( 11-14 months  )

Pink tulip hope the chemo works    

holly i really hope ur LO safe        

cate ..... glad to hear you r feeling a good bit better   


evening to everybody else sorry if i have left anybody out i still getting used to all the name ( every time i post i have to keep reading down , it has taken me 20 mins to do this post lol lol )

Just to let everybody know My DH is of the **** 11 days   

Ladyhex xxxx


----------



## weeza82

HI girls, 

Kate, thank you very much for your congratulations. How are you and DH keeping? Love your avatar!

LadyHex, your DH is doing well! My Dh was talking last night aboput quitting as well when I did the sums about how much he spends a month on ****    I hope he takes your Dh's example! 

TammieJ, hi and welcome to the board. Thank you very much for your kind words. First up congrats on your beautiful wee lad, I am sure he is an absolute delight. And     at 31 eggs on 150 of Gonal F! I am sorry to hear though that your frosties haven't done as well as you had hoped    But don't lose hope yet, it only takes one egg and hopefully this wee one will thrive now that it is back where it belongs, and give you your deserved BFP   

Dr Moohan had left by the time I first went to Origin, but I had heard it was because of a "difference of opinion". Suitably vague    AS for RFC thawing better than Origin, I can't help you there as we had no frosties. 

This is a random question, but were you and your family at Origin on 1st Sept first thing in the morning? I was chatting to a guy that day in Origin and his story was remarkably similar to your own..... it may just be coincidence! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## shem

Morning girlsEmma any luck on job front?PT it was lovely to hear from you, you have been in my thoughts I really hope your chemo is successful  please keep in touch xxSara glad you enjoyed the wedding party pity you didn't get to boogie why is it no one gets up to dance until their pie eyed?Cate you seem to be doing better all the waiting can drive you Ladyhex good for your DH off the **** my DH is off them about 8 years now and he absolutley can't stand cigarette smoke nowWelcome Tammiej   congrats on your little boy! what an amazing amount of eggs you had I hope this time it really works for you Weeza your picnic at the weekend sounds like fun would love to do omething like that Off work today girls going to colour me hair as it's starting to look on the silver side  then off to the hospital in the afternoon to visit my aunt who is very ill she has a rare brain disease which was only discovered a few months ago and it causes stroke like symtoms. She is only 48 and can't even sit on a chair without being strapped in I haven't seen her from she went into hospital a few weks ago so she may not know who I am as her brain is becoming dysfunctional and she will never recover Im dreading it TBH but I have to get it over withHope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Cate1976

TammieJ: Welcome to FF. Hope you get BFP.

Shem: Sorry to hear about your Aunt, thinking of you.

Ladyhex: Good on your DH for quitting smoking.

News on me is that  has turned up 2 days early. Was talking to DH yesterday and I told him about the woman in Oldhama nd he said he hopes the kids are adopted as well. Am going to try to be in when postman comes from the end of this week so that I can text my parents when it's a reasonable time for them (they're away at the moment). Am I the only one in Western area hoping to get letter this month?


----------



## glitter girl

P.T, Nice to see that you look in on us from time to time, I really miss you on here, thinking of you.

Holly, please try to stay positive hun, I have a good feeling that you will get a positive outcome, we are all behind you.

Smilies still not working, not sure what the problem is?

Girls I phoned up to find out where I am on NHS list, was told no.37. I can live with that and the fact that treatment should be 

around april/may next year. What has really bugged me is when I explained to the girl that im on nhs ivf list with RFC but recently 

had ICSI with Origin, I asked her would I then get  IVF or ICSI on my nhs go ( I assumed it would be changed automatically to icsi ) The receptionist seems to think that I now need a review appointment ( 4 month wait ) and mentioned something about being frozen at the top of the list if I reach it before review appointment. Im baffled now, dont know what to think or what this means in terms of how much longer


----------



## glitter girl

SORRY I HIT SEND ON THAT LAST POST TOO SOON..

I will have to wait now for treatment. Any one else have experience of this? What a nightmare!!!


----------



## emak

Hi Girls this is just a wee quickie before i get myself ready for work..............my very last nightshift.I really dont know how to feel about it all ,im looking forward to a new start but also scared i wont find a job ,these arent the best of times to be made redundant but hey i am gonna look on the bright side for now NO more shiftwork and i suppose you could say im on holidays from the morning  .
I cant believe this lovely weather we are having ,think its to keep up for the rest of the week   ,me thinks wee Harley will be getting loads of walkies.
Glitter sorry your having a nitemare with the RFC  
Tammie welcome to FF.
Cate i only wish that i was expecting a letter this month ,i dont think i will see one til next year !!!
Shem what colour are u doing your hair? Anything wild and exciting?
Hi Wezza how are you doing Mrs?
Right im off to the shower girls the next time we "chat" i will be a lady of leisure !!!! Think DH might have something to say about that .
Good luck to yous all.
Emma    xxx


----------



## jooles

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

hi girls hope everyone ok today!!! sorry about start of post but i had to increase to 150 menopur and use a big fat syringe this mornin which ive never used beforeand ive been in agony ever since    i swear i seen my vein move when i was pumping the stuff in     im sure there is an easier way to do it   

anyhoo no real change with us - just increase dose and back up on thursday for usual scans and blood tests!!!

just short post to say hello   

jules


----------



## jooles

oh sorry everyone!!!! didnt realise i couldnt put that in at the start!!!!

sorry all   

jooles


----------



## TammieJ

Hi all,

Thanks for welcoming me on board.  There are so many girls on here that I am having a bit of trouble following everyone's stories.  I'm sure I'll catch up soon.

Weeza - We were at Origin on 1st -  up for an early scan before heading to the sun.  Small world, eh? My dh - god bless him - he can't talk to me but get him into one of those waiting rooms and he'd talk for Ireland - telling our story and nosing into how everyone else is getting on.  We regularly have to take ds with us since we're lying and scheming so as to avois telling people what we're at - makes it knida hard to get a sitter. dh thinks this is a good idea as it is like a beacon of hope for all those in the waiting room (that's as long as he doesn't wreck anything).  

Glitter - sorry to hear you're having such a frustrating time with RFC.  When I went in 04/05 I thought the medical staff were great but the admin staff were awful.  I ended up resorting to crying and begging on the phone combined with being a pest.  It actually didn't end up as bad as I had originally been told it would be - in 18mths I'd had both my NHS goes.  Obviously things have changed now and the waiting lists are a nightmare - on Dr Traubs private list which doesn't seem to be getting any shorter.  I still feel a little inclined toward them as I got my BFP there.  I would've thought that they will make you see Dr before changing you from one list to another since they have so much red tape - hope this doesn't slow you down any.

Shem - Hope your visit to your MIL went ok. Thanks for the kind words on the eggs although apparently new thinking is that less is more and at 31 we were kind of tipping the barrel (is that even a saying?  ).  Quality seems to go way down at this point.

Eiregirl - I am so sorry for your loss  .  I hope you are able to come to terms and that things improve from here on in.  

I think that'll do - oooh -I've just figured out how to add those little men in. . I was dragging and clicking and right clicking away yesterday!!  Will go back and add a few now.

TammieJ


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

What lovely weather we are having at the mo.  Hope it lasts. 

Emma - Thinking of you at your last night of work.  Hope you find a good job soon but in the meantime enjoy your time off and just think how spoilt Harvey will be!

Jules - I really admire all you girls who can inject yourselves.  That was one of the reasons I had to give up on tx as I have a really bad phobia of needles.  Hope everything goes well and you get your 

Holly - hope you, DH and LO are OK.

Shem - So sorry to hear about your aunt.  Hope the visit went ok.  Do you like your new hairstyle?

GG - sorry to hear about your problems with RFC.  I remember having real problems with admin staff.  They have no way with patients at all.  One day I rang and the girls was so sharp.  I think they need training on how to deal with the sensitive issue of fertility tx.

Tammie - welcome to the thread.  You will find really good support on here.

Nothing much to report my end.  Hope to bring you all news on the adoption front soon.  Enjoy the weather.  Hi to everyone else.
Sara


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies 

Do any of u have the appointments line number for the RFC?

Thanks
Sinead


----------



## holly01

Ladies how are we all 2day?Gud i hope..another nice morning no sun here yet thou!

Welcome Tammiej,u will get grt advice on here.(and craic!!)

Emak i hope u werent tooo   leaving ure last shift this am...enjoy having a few days off now and walk the poor legs of wee Harley!!!

Hi GG,hope u are feeling a wee bit better hon,thanks for ure kind words 

Jooles gud luk for 2mara hon thinking of u and  u get to move on to the nxt stage 

Shem hows it goin chick?feeling gud i hope and hope ure visit went as well as it could with ure aunt 

Weeza    being plugged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 to everyone i have missed its not intentional(sp?)but i am nat tara at personals

OH by the way a wee reminder the *OMAGH* support group is on tonight if anyone would like to come along...7.30 in silverbirches...having a guest speaker on Napro,personal experiences.Louise had numerous IVF failed cycles and went on with Napro to have 3 georgeous girls!!
so i must get out of the jammies and put the face on for that tonite  

Ladies i want to say a massive thank you to everyone of u that have had us in your thoughts it really means so much to see so many are thinking of us and  i think we may need them all    
On the me front i am actually doin grt  Just thinking positive until told other wise PUPO and PMA!!!!!!
I have read so many positive stories online and i know that it is early i will only be 6 weeks tomorrow since e/c so when u think of it like that it is early,i will be 6+3 on sunday and it may still be too early   but whatever is meant to be is meant to be and no amount of worry or stress will change it so have to believe alls well until we see the screen on sunday


----------



## Cate1976

Holly: See you tonight. I'm surprised RFC scan so early.  that heartbeat is picked up on Sunday. I'm at work at 3 but have come online to check here and ********.


----------



## jooles

sinead i have the waiting list number if any good to ya?

02890635888 and option 3 for admin

jules


----------



## weeza82

Hey girls!

Hope you are all doing well   

Tammie, OMG what a small world! Your wee lad is lovely! I was in Origin for EC that day and he really took my mind of it as he explored and chittered away in the waiting room lol! 

Hope the Omagh meeting goes well tonight!


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesGlitter Girl why don't you pay for a private app to get your IVF/ICSI problem sorted on the waiting list it will be quicker as you want to cut out as much time as possibleEmma I didn't go for any mad haircolour just plain old dark brown although I have been tempted a few times to put streaks of electric blue in but am too scared Sara hope you get some news on the adoption front soonJules good luck for tomorrow hope things have moved along for youHolly Im glad your feeling positive I was 6+3 when I had my scan and I was worried it was too early so I asked a midwife on the board and she said that even if you don't see h/b it doesn't mean there is anything wrong   you see it on sunday in the meantime take care xxWell my visit to see my aunt yesterday went better than I expected it was sad to see her so helpless and she gets very confused and frustrated she will never recover only get worse we are just waiting on final test results to see what happens next.Hi to everyone Ive missedHope the omagh meeting goes well xx


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,its only me the newly unemployed girl   work was grand last night, lets put it this way i didnt kill myself   and there were NO tears .I almost did once though when my ex manager gave me a hug and said that the next time that he saw me he hope that i would be pushing a pram......Me too !! It hasnt hit me yet think maybe tomorrow night it will as we are having our leaving party ,then i will have to do my goodbyes   ,really looking forward to our night out as we always have a right laugh AND i feel sooooooooooo young when out with them as im the baby of the group   . Still no word back from the couple of jobs that i have applied for ,so fingers crossed girls i get some word soon.

Shem ,your poor Auntie, it must be very hard to see someone in the prime of their life struck down with such an awful illness ,i really hope that she isnt in  too much discomfort. I say go for the blue streaks live on the wild side !!!

Loopy ,how are those girls behaving themselves at school ? Hope they arent driving you too crazy  

Holly thinking of you pet for Sunday ,i   that everything will be ok.   

Sara i hope that you get some news soon on the adoption .Dont ya just hate all the waiting !!!

Cate any post for you from the RFC today? Hopefully it shouldnt be too far off ,think im gonna give them a ring on Friday to see where i am .

Right think i better go and sit with the 2 men in my life DH and Harley.
Emma  xx


----------



## sara1

Emma - we are used to waiting now after waiting years on gynae appointments and fertility tx but yeah come to think of it I have become pretty impatient.  I just want to be a mummy now.

Not feeling myself today - think AF is on the way (I never know due to very irregular cycle).  Everything is irritating me today and people say the most thoughtless things to someone they know can't have children.   Sometimes it really hits me hard that I will never have my own biological baby and then I think of the adoption and get so excited I could burst with joy.  Plus there are people worse off than me.

Anyone see Supernanny tonight?

Sorry for the rant, going to bed
Nite everyone
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Omagh meeting was interesting. The talk on Napro was good although I don't think it'd be suitable for DH and I. I have got some information about RFC and now know 3 questions I need to ask at EC and ET. Was looking at price of the present for my Niece's birthday which I'll be ordering on Friday and am starting to feel sensitive. Am working friday afternoon so will order it in the evening.


----------



## jooles

morning all  

well things seem to have moved a bit. womb lining is thickening up WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!! and one follie on left growing quite well   fingers crossed no more wee follies appear between now and sunday and hopefully well get the go ahead  

yet again im in work so short post but want to say hello and let everyone know im thinking of ya all  

jules


----------



## holly01

Mornin all!Hows everyone doin today then?

Loopy cheers 4 the warning re the footie, pity i didnt see it till i came home  it was grand thou def nat thousands there!well maybe on the other rd we went the back rd iykwim!!Heard them all tootin their horns leavin thou!

  Jooles!! grt news on the thickening!!

Shem go 4 the blue lights     mite as well doll!glad ure visit wasnt too bad 

Emak i think i can hear ye snorin yer backside up  er in dungannon     u'll be well rested 4 the oul   2nite hope its not too   for u all, after all its a fresh start and as ure boss said hopefully a step nearer to pushin the pram 

Ladies i just wanted to say the Omagh meeting was class last night!(well i am a wee bit biased lol!)we had Louise mc mullan who had had 5/6 ivf cycles in RFC all failed and she went on to do Napro and now has 3 beautiful daughters!!pretty amazing me thinks!Just the way she spoke about everything to do with ivf,the staff the building etc was so spot on!and of course the explaination of Napro was great also, i think for the couples who hadnt heard of it before they were very interested.when compared to a 2yr ivf wait list and a few weeks wait for an appointment for Napro i know what appeals more to me but then i have been doin Napro and love it.....and personally for me last nite gave me so much hope that if alls not well at our scan on sunday then i am straight back on the Napro rollercoaster(and a wee holiday to galway appeals lol!!)
Louise's husband Eamonn is trained in Napro and is starting to paractice it from october  in Omagh!!!yipeeee so much handier.he has a phone number now to take appointments and by the reaction last night he has 2/3 couples already    

Anyway thats my input for the morning must get outa me jammies and do something!!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Holly, you seem in good form today, good for you girl. Sounds like your support group went really well last night. I always feel great after attending the Craigavon group, it's great that it is available. Napro sounds amazing, although no good to me hun. Keep your chin up, as I said before, I've a good feeling about you. Will be thinking of you on Sunday.

Sara, Supernanny was v.good last night. I know them wee ones were wild but I really could'nt breathe laughing when the wee boys said they were making poisoned water for supernanny, little tinkers. On a serious note I was glad to see they improved in the end, next weeks show looks good, should be interesting........

Jooles, glad things are looking good for you, hope all goes well.

Shem, thanks for your post, im waiting to har back from RFC, and I might just book a private review appointment, although Im still afraid that they will hold me back or freeze me on the list?

Emak, when one door closes, another one opens, im a big believer in fate. Enjoy your wee night out.

Cate, hope you get your letter soon.

Sorry if i missed anyone.

Ive been off work since tuesday, have a really bad flu, which has progressively gotten worse. Oh the joys of working in a school, where the kids sneeze all over you, think I might go for that flu jab, can't be doing with this every turn around. Has anyone else had flu jab yet? Wonder if it works??


----------



## jooles

hey girls 

wee query?? got wee nipping pains in my left hand side kind of coming and going!! now is my mind playing tricks or could i possibly be ovulating   

jules


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies, 

Well long time no see or hear from. I joined up a few mths ago, dunno if any of u remember me - i had just had my 2nd bfn (RFC) Im now back at The Origin (where i was for my first go) and can safely say i feel im in much better hands. Dont know if anyone remembers, but i had a lot of trouble from the RFC an felt we had been treated badly, and told them so when we had our review. Then 2 weeks ago we received an appology letter from the Royal (shock wasnt the word for it) and wishing us luck in out quest for children. Dont get me wrong, the Dr's and nurses were lovely, its just their procedure which doesnt change weather u pay for it or get it free - they treat everyone the same - one size fits all, that sort of thing - where as the real world doesnt work like that .... anyway .... to cut a long story short - im back in the game (AF arrived today) so gonna start d/r in 21 days - im injecting again - 0.5ml suprefact, then having gonal f (ive never used this before) last 2 treatments i had menopur and puregon, does anyone know anything about gonal f and what dose is low/high etc. Im a bit concerned as we only got 1 egg last cycle on Puregon, but yet with Menopur we got 12 .... would rather have the menopur but now the Origin have started to use gonal f so i have to go with that. 

Is there anyone starting soon?? Be great to have a cycle buddy .... xxxxx


----------



## Annie70

Becky - I was on Suprefact amd 450 IU Gonal F which is considered a pretty high dosage.  600 IU is the highest dosage but few use it - they put me on it only for the last 2 days to get some of my follies to sprint finish. I got 11 follies and 8 eggs which I was delighted about because I have a relatively high FSH level and reduced ovarian reserve. One thing to note about using Gonal F is that the 300 IU injection pens actually hold quite a bit more than the 300 IU - you can use a syringe to empty them out. 

What sort of a protocol will you be on?


----------



## kate z

Hi Becky

I dont post v often , in fact i would have to own up to being more of a lurker. I am starting dr with origin on 12/10/08 so just a couple of days ahead of you. I am starting on 150 gonal F which i understand to be a low dose. It would be great to have a cycle buddy especially as i have never done it before. 

Hi to everyone else 

Kate xx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone. Becky, good to hear from you. I'm now no 3 on the list, hoping to get letter this month to start IVF on October cycle but due to dates won't actually start until mid November. Mentioned reason I've been given for moving up list slower than I thought and there is a shortage of embryologists at RFC. Just have to keep eye out for postman, will try to be around the time he usually comes.


----------



## holly01

ooooh its quiet today.................
Its Friday yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Anyone out there


----------



## emak

Hey girls .ITS THE WEEKEND!!!!! OH thats right everyday is like the weekend for me at the moment   i will enjoy it while it lasts .Yes Loopy that was my work that was on the tele yesterday it is very sad and its really gonna hit Limavady big time ,they were well paid jobs and we are all gonna have a great deal of difficulty in finding anything close money wise but you know what im sooooooooooo glad to be out of there the past 3 yrs or so i have been wanting out but stayed because i was hoping to get PG and the maternity package was very good  but that wasnt "my time". I have a job interview on Wednesday they rang me today and did a phone interview now they want me in   they really caught me by surprise and i wasnt totally with it as im slightly hungover and very tired after last nights party,but i couldnt have been that bad or they wouldnt want to see me.Its only temp for 3 months but i will do anything for now cant really be too fussy at the moment.

Holly thinking of you hun for Sunday   that there is a strong heartbeat.  

Loopy enjoy your weekend off..........NO crazy teens to drive you crazy.

Welcome back Becky really hope you get a BFP this time and HI Kate come and join in i think our numbers are dwindling   .
Right im off need some food in me.
Emma


----------



## betty-77

Hello,

how are you all??  Emak best of luck with your interview, it would defo take the pressure off while you look for something permanent.  everything crossed for ya  

its been so quiet around here this week, i've just been lurking a bit now and again, i hadn't realised how many BFP's there had been until they all went over to the new thread!!  

Yella if your looking in hope your o.k  

hi to evryone else new and old and returning!!

anyone doing anything good at the weekend??

speak soon

Betty xx


----------



## TammieJ

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well this fine Saturday afternoon.

Re the puregon v gonalf v menopur discussion, there is a thread on the clinics (welsh) part where people have been discussing this also.  It seems that there is a difference in them but that people have differing opinions on which is best and seems different people get different results.  I was on a 200 dose of puregon at RFC and got lot of eggs so when went to origin they reduced the dose to 150 but it was Gonal f this time and I got even more eggs.  I must ask at my review if Gonal f is stronger to begin with.

My 2ww will end on Thurs.  I ordered an extra pg test this morning when I was doing my grocery shop. On one of my previous cycles the RFC test didn't work - can you imagine; building yourself up to go and look at the result and it was just blank.  

It's strange this time, normally I can't wait to find out but this time I don't know if I'll be able to bring myself to actually pee.  I can't bear the thought of another  .  I have absolutely no symptoms except the sore (.)(.) but then that'll be the pessaries.  I am exhausted too but I think thats either with being a wee bit depressed or that I am trying to convinve myself that I'm tired cause then that might be a symptom. 

Hope you are all keeping well. 
Emak - hope you get the job.  I know the pay was good where you were but when LO comes along maybe you'll be glad not to work shifts anymore.
Becky and Kate - Glad you'll have each other for the cycle.  

Jules and Holly - Hope you both get your deserved good news tomorrow.     

TammieJ


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All

Gosh numbers really are dwindling gonna have to make more of an effort  

So busy at the moment so like alot of us i`ve been lurking  

Tammie thinking of you hun try and keep your chin up   for Thursday

Hi Betty i`m great still on my antidepressants and feeling great 

I will be stopping them after christmas with my doctors consent before my tx which should be feb/mar time hopefully

I haven`t bothered to phone yet to see where i am on list as i dont want to become obsessive about lists and letters
if i can help it 

Will try to catch up & do a few more personals

Yella


----------



## charley789

Hi All

I am just getting over a negative result from our free NHS go at ICSI at the Royal.  We are now with very kind funding from my parents going to go to the Origin as like Becky we have had 2 terrible experiences both going private and NHS at the Royal.  Can anyone tell me please what experiences they have had at the Origin?  I understand that there is no waiting list?
Fill me in girls please.

Thanks

Charley


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Welcome Charley to FF .Im sorry to hear about your experiences with the RFC .At present im on both waiting lists and hope to be starting around Jan (i think) you never know with that place. There is a few girls on ere that are with Orgin and im pleased to say that there has been quite a number of BFP recently hence why we are soooooooo quiet on this thread they have all moved home to ni bumps or something like that !!! We all hope to be able to move soon also  .From what i understand there is NO waiting lists at Origin possibly due to the prices  but the care and attention you recieve is excellent so well worth it in my eyes.Good luck with the next tx mrs and hope to see more of you around ere.

Tammy im sooooooooooo glad to be finished with shift work (i hope) and i dont even care too much about the dosh just glad to be out of there ,10 years of shifts is way too long.I am really looking forward to a change whatever that maybe, at the moment im applying for almost anything cant be too fussy  with so many others looking .So hopefully i will have a couple of weeks hols  then start somewhere.

Hi Yella good to hear that you are feeling great and STOP lurking we need all the people we can get on ere at the moment  

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend? Im supposed to be going to a family do tonight as my Aunt is going back to Oz on Monday ,not much in the mood for socialising at the moment but maybe by 9 pm i will be feeling more up for if!!
Gonna go ,catch up with you all later.
Emma  xx


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome Tammie and Charley.

Tammie, best of luck for thursday, hope you get a positive result.

Charley, Ive jut finished a round of icsi with Origin ( BFN, Unfortunately ) But I can honestly recommend going to Origin, they really are so helpful, approachable and professional from start to finish of treatment and beyond. Really hope yours is second time lucky for you. I wish we could afford to go back to Origin again, but it lookls like Im going to have top make do with RFC, my NHS go is due to around april 09 and already im having problems with them, dreading having to deal with them tbh.

Holly best wishes for tomorrow hun, im thinking of you xxx

Have a great weekend everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Charley:  welcome to FF. I don't know anyhting about Origin, I'm on waiting list for NHS go at RFC.

  Letter isn't here yet. Am definitely staying in till postman comes Monday and Tuesday. If it doesn't show then I'll ring RFC again to find out if it's on its way.

Holly:  that your Lo's heartbeat is picked up tomorrow.


----------



## emak

HOLLY   for today I will be thinking of you .


----------



## holly01

Hi Ladies thank u so much for ure kind wishes unfortunatly it wasnt meant to be this time   
life sucks at times and IF is def a rollercoaster


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Charley and a big welcome to FF

Emma point taken   I think i`m in limbo waiting for treatment so keeping busy trying not to dwell on it too much  

Cate you`re exactly how i can see myself become, sitting by the door waiting for a letter 

You have to get on with day to day living or you`ll stress youself out which will ultimately put stress on your body and your 

relationships...believe me i know  i`vie obsessed about babies for the last 12 years (since my first miscarriage) and 

ruined some important relationships along the way

You know your number 3 on list so your time is here some of us have a much longer wait so try to be patient ^hug me^

Holly I`m so very very sorry to hear your news take time with your DH love and my prayers are with you both  

Hi to everyone else

Yell


----------



## glitter girl

Dear Holly,

Im so very sorry to read your sad news this morning, thats so unfair on you and your dh, im here for you hun anytime.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, I do hope that you get your long awaited letter this week. Yellazippy is right hun, try not to stress too much about it 

though, as stress leading up to your treatment is the last thing you need. I know it's easier said than done ( especially 

when dealing with RFC ) but try to keep as relaxed as possible to give yourself the best chance of a positive outcome. 

What a beautiful day it is today, anyone doing anything nice? I have a mountain of things I could be doing but one look out the 

window to see that lovely sunshine and ive decided that a nice relaxing day is in order!


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Glitter

It is beautiful out so i`m going to make the most of it with a nice relaxing walk

My DP & I took my parents out last night to Daft Eddies (seafood rest on strangford lough for those who haven`t heard of it)

Sounds like an american fast food joint i know  

We`d never been before and i have to say the food was excellent had smoked duck followed by seabass & scallops 

Yummmmmmmmy but with red wine dessert and liquers i blew my diet this week  but enjoyed every mouthfull 

Enjoy the weather ladies  coz next week is to be miserable  

Yella


----------



## sara1

Holly,  I am so, so sorry to hear you devastating news.  My prayers and thoughts are with you and DH.  Take time out for the both you and take time to get through this. 

Yella - I must try Daft Eddie's (never heard of it).  It's sounds lovely

Cate - hope your letter comes soon.

Hi to everyone else and welcome to anyone new.  What a lovely day but I think it's getting chilly out there.  I'm not doing anything today as DH is working unforunately.  Plus we worked all day yesterday in our garden (bit stiff and sore today).  We had a lovely day on Friday in Belfast.  Went to Little Fat Buddha for lunch and then to Victoria Square for a bit of retail therapy.  Pity we couldn't afford anything and the parking costs are ludicrous!!! 

Anyway enjoy what's left of the weekend
Sara


----------



## betty-77

Hi Holly i'm so sorry to read of your news today.  Look after yourself and DH   

Betty xx


----------



## glitter girl

Where is the sun hiding? Its's gone, didn't last too long, eh!

Loopyone, SNAP, Im also no.37 on list, what board are u under hun? Im the dreaded southern,  the wait is never ending!!!

Girls, I wonder if someone might be able to help with this one. As you all know my icsi treatment with Origin failed back in August. As im now waiting on my NHS go with RFC, I phoned them up last week to inform them that Origin advised me that ICSI was more suitable for me ( im on the NHS list with RFC for IVF ) The girl said that I will now need a review appointment and mentioned something about freezing me on ivf list, then she said she would double check with my consultant ( who is Dr mc Manus and who is presently on maternity leave ) and get back to me. Surprise, surprise, no phonecall yet. I wouldn't even mind going private for a review appointment as she said theres a 4 month wait but what's annoying me is if they try to hold me back on the list. Ive already been waiting almost 2 years now. Im starting to wonder if I should have left well enough alone as I did read on a previous post that they can literally decide at the last minute or on day of E.C to change from one form of treatment to another. I didn't want to take the risk of not saying anything either. Any one any thoughts on this? Ive got an awful feeling about this, dreading it now.


----------



## Cate1976

Holly:      and      for you and your DH. I'm writing this with  in my eyes for you. I've been  all week that you'd see a heartbeat today.

I had a whinge to one of my friends at church today and am feeling happier, a couple of songs had lyrics in them which hit home including one of my faves, there's a song called Blessed be Your Name which has some very powerful lyrics in it especially the 2nd verse. 



 I've found it comforting during some of the tough times I've been through. I know that sitting waiting on the post isn't good and I wouldn't do it if it wasn't for the fact that my parents are in Oz and 8.5 hours ahead of UK time. If I'm in when post arrives, I'll be able to text them straight away but if I say go out and don't get home till 5/6pm, I'd have to leave it till next day as I don't think they'd appreciate being woke up in early hours even for soemthing this big. Post usually arrives bout lunchtime so it's not as though I'm sat in all day.

/links


----------



## Cate1976

I asked Fiona at the Omagh meeting how it is that you can move down the list now that the policy is you go on from day you sign consent forms and she said that you could ring RFC on one day and speak to someone who gives you your place but not including those who are suspended/frozen and the next time you phone, you speak to someone who does include those suspended/frozen. Fiona did say that she'll make Karin aware of this.


----------



## Lesley08

Holly so very sorry sending lots of love to you and DH

Lesley xx


----------



## crazykate

oh holly sweetheart      ........words fail me!  I'm so sorry     

Hi Charley and Tammie!!

I'll add my tuppence worth in about Origin.....we found them excellent they were more then helpful every step of the way, any problems at all and they were more than happy to help out if my NHS one doesn't work out then I'll certainly go back to them without any hesitation.

Crazykate xx


----------



## glitter girl

LOOPY, SNAP AGAIN!!! This is getting scary. I too forgot about them closing early on fri and was trying to ring them after 4      ( was cursing them in and outta hell for not answering phone ) Then it dawned on me that they close early on fridays, Hehe. I had phoned on tuesday past to be told im no.37 ( obviously you will have moved places hun  if you were told u were no.37 in aug) hopefully you have went upwards, my God this is like a game of snakes and ladders!! Anyway was trying to ring again on fri to find out what consultant has to say about my case, will get on to them again tomorrow and hopefully get some answers.

Cate, I think Karin is already aware of the situation as I distinctly remember this issue being discussed at the last Craigavon meeting, Im sure it wouldn't do any harm by Fiona reminding her about it though.

Not much left of the weekend now, dont know where the times goes, Enjoy whats left....


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

My goodness theres been a lot of chatter! I have been sooo busy with work for a couple of weeks that I havent logged on - havent even been lurking! However, it took me most of yesterday morning to read through all the posts. Its great that there have been so many BFP's recently, huge congrats to all of you.

Angie - thanks so much for your pm re prolactin. I sent you a reply yesterday.

DH and I decided to go with Origin, but are staying on the lists at RFC in case we get a BFN. Consultant promised to send referral letter to Origin on the 16th, but they still havent got it. However, they have confirmed they dont have a waiting list at the mo.

T.


----------



## Cate1976

Tektron: Good to hear from you. Glad you've made a decision. I wish DH and I could have gone private.

Holly: How are you and DH this morning?      and     .

Have to stay in cos DH is borrowing a strimmer and the palce he's getting it from is droppping it off. So long as he clears the clippings away and doesn't bring the thing through the house once he's finished I should be ok.


----------



## emak

HOLLY im so sorry to read your news you and DH must be gutted.
      .

Cate i rang the RFC this morning to see if the lists had been updated yet and the girl said to ring  back this afternoon...........so no point in waiting for postman letters are not away yet just give them a buzz later.

Girls cant stay on have "research" to do for my interview on Wednesday but will sign in later on.
Emma  xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Emak, will ring later, thing is I don't know if they'd tell me over the phone if I'm being called this month.  Next question, I need to get the last 2 days of my holiday for this year (holiday year goes April-March) booked by tomorrow.  I'm wondering if I'm being called this month and starting tx on next cycle which would actually put tx at starting mid november when would EC/ET be planned for.  I'm thinking about maybe trying to get 2ww signed off and then the week after test date off.  Thinking that IF tx doesn't work I'd be able to have the week to 'recover'.


----------



## jooles

hey all  


probs with computer at home so had to wait until i got into work to catch up  

holly i was at RFC yesterday and was thinking of you as i knew you would be there!!! hope you and your DH are ok and you are in my thoughts   

well good news yesterday one big follie on the left ready to pop (as they put it   ) so was given my 10000mgs of pregnol (hcg) shot and were raring to go!!!!  were excited that weve finally got to this stage but know as well thats its the first time and try to keep grounded!!!! is that me on the "Two Week Wait" now?? gotta do p test in fortnight 

bd last night (too much info i know!!! )   so can anybody recommend best time over the next few days or how often we should be going for it  ?

hope everyone ok and enjoyed your weekends 

jules


----------



## Cate1976

Just off phone to RFC, letters for Western board haven't been done yet, they'll be done within the next week. Glad AF isn't due for another 3 weeks.


----------



## holly01

Hi Jooles,what time were u up there?we were there at 9ish and called at 9.20 were u in the waiting area that time? i was the one with the stroppy head on and v badly dressed as i was gettin ready i found myself thinking what should one wear to hear the news their L/O has gone    Gut instinct and all that 
delighted u and dh have the go ahead and hopefully u are celebrating in 2weeks   ..and i hope the 2ww flys in 4 ye.

cate stop stressing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!its on its way and u are doin more harm adding stress to ure body u need to be chilled and relaxed,lie on in ure bed and forget about the postman that way it wll come quicker...nvr watch a boiling kettle eah!!

Emma gud luk for ure interview on wed,u goin 4 anything exciting?must be scary havin to start all over again with interviews but it will be worth it

Ladies *thank u all sooo much * for all ure words of sympahty me and DH appreciate each and everyone of them, u all all so so kind and thoughtful really!i dont know where i wud be without FF!family are thoughtful but really can say such silly/stupid things at times,i know unintentionally but still  !!
we had a full house last nite and we laughed and cried and it was nice to have so many who cared about us.(all family,i have 7 brothers and sisters poor DH has 1 brother!!)it was really hard telling them all yday...had to start with well we got pregnant followed with BUT we have lost   god it took so so much out of me hearing their reactions they were all so shocked and devasted and to be honest that nearly killed me as i really didnt expect the lads to be as emotional   but i guesss thats because we are a very close family and i am so glad to have them all.
ok i am rambling now and u probably have fallen asleep so i will sign of now and if i could ask u all for 1 major favor please please say a silent prayer that me and DH get through tomorrow with as little hassle as possible(we all know what the rfc are like!)and we get home as early as possible and dont have to hang around that god forsaken place for longer than needed.
Thank you all


----------



## sara1

Holly - saying a prayer for you and DH for tomorrow.  Hope it goes as well as expected and you get home quickly in the morning.   

Emma - hope your interview goes well on Wednesday and that you enjoy your time off at the mo!

Cate - stay calm and try not to stress over your letter coming.  It will come in it's own good time and then you need to be as relaxed as possible for your tx.

Tektron - good luck for your tx at Origin.

Jooles - just enjoy the  and   for your  

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

I've had a stressful day.  My Mum and I are just home from admitting my Gran to a residential nursing home for some respite care.  She fell and fractured her breast bone last week and wasn't coping at home herself.  I found it really difficult today as she was in so much pain she was crying.  Also the thought of leaving her tonight was to much but the carers seem really nice and I know someone else who stayed there for a while and they thought it was really good.  Hopefully it will only be for 2-3 weeks and she won't go downhill.  I think it's the feeling of guilt but everyone in my family works and we can't care for her full time. 
Sorry for burdening my worries on here
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

I know that stressing is bad, i'll be ok once my letter comes and I know when I'll be starting tx.

Holly:      and      for you and your DH for tomorrow. Glad your family are being supportive. Hope you can get home quickly afterwards.


----------



## TammieJ

Hey Ladies,

Holly - I am so sorry things didn't work out.    .  I hope things go ok for you and dh tomorrow and you get through it as best as possible.   .

Cate - You sound quite like I was with RFC.  I was constantly frustrated and angry with the waiting and the misleading comments they made.  Hope you don't explode before your letter comes! 

Tektron - Good luck with Origin.  The lack of waiting lists etc really does make a huge difference.  The prices are huge but if it isn't going to bankrupt you it is well worth going.  I'm trying to decide whether to go back for one last treatment or wait on the list at RFC.  

Jooles - I'm not sure what exactly it is that you're doing but it sounds like a lot more fun than the traditional IVF.  Think my poor dh is about to explode with the lack of action during 2ww.  Luckily  ( )he had that vomiting bug yesterday so that'll keep him quiet for a while - you know men,  he was convinced it was some sort of tropical virus even though the farthest he's been for a while is the stupid golf course! 

My .com shopping came yesterday along with the cheap crappy own brand test that I'd ordered.  I'd had a dream on Sat night that I did two tests (with purple pee) and they were positive.  So of course as soon as I unloaded the shopping I did the test -  .  I know it was too early but still - is probably right.  My friend tested about 3 1/2 days early and hers still showed positive (albeit light) result.  

Emak - good luck with the interview.   

Hi to everyone else and we can all be thankful that at least that's Monday over . 

TammieJ


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg i haven't posted in days but my goodness you girls can chat lol 

First Holly I'm so sorry to hear of your news .....(i know i have only been on here for a short time but its like a wee community and everybody is here for the same reason)      

Cate you are one of the lucky ones to be near the top i must be sitting about 60th on the list ( i have to wait 11-14 months) and that is the same for Crazy_kate ......   

Zippy Daft Eddies ......i haven't been in years the food is lovely    

loopy .... i have to agreed with sky + its brilliant just forward what you dont want to watch lol   

Lesley hows it going with yourself ?  

Jooles that is the best part lol   

sorry if i missed anybody out .....but there has been so more happened 

as you all no i was away last wknd at the caravan and the weather was brill........the wknd there i went to the Zoo with DD (DH was playing golf )  lol DD got the camera and took 70 pics   ( the best part was i had been out the night before so the head wasn't good walking round the Zoo lol ) the day was very good but .......


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Holly, I hope you and DH find the strength to get through today and be with each other     It's so lovely that your families are so close and there for you, I hope between them and us, you are surrounded by support and love  

Ladyhex, at least the zoo wasn't too rough on you lol! 

Loopy, that is a really nice positive story about the RFC and yay for moving up the list!

Jooles, hope you are enjoying getting jiggy wit'it, a little somethin somethin, hubba hubba    whatever way you want to put it  

Emma, good luck for the interview tomorrow you will be fine   

Cate, you seriously need to CALM DOWN. You are number 3 on the list and your tx is IMMINENT! Stop obsessing and waiting on the postman. Yes, I understand you want the letter in your hand so you have definite dates and that you can tell your family but get a grip. Sitting watching for the postman and harassing the RFC is not going to make it arrive any quicker. Channel your energies into gaining the strength for this treatment because if you get this stressed waiting on a letter, how are you going to cope with the rigours and demands of tx? I think it is time to get a bit of perspective and concentrate on your treatment, NOT THE LETTER. 

Tammie     for testing early    it's a late implanter hun   

Sara    that must have been such a hard decision but it's for th best and hhopefully your granny won;t be there for very long  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jooles

hi all hows things!!!!

all going ok with us  

holly i was up at that time as well on sunday.. i remember seeing a girl with short dark hair sitting just as you walk into wiating room? i was on my own on sun as huby workin!! ive been thinking bout you and your hubby today so how did he get on??  

your messages re   are making me laugh today so many thanks for that    cant believe that we are actually on the two week wait at last  

hello to all and thanks for your support and advice yet again   

jules


----------



## holly01

Hi Folks thanks again for ure prayers today they definatly worked  everything went so smoothly and we had a fantastic nurse looking after us both.she was unreal and so kind.The prodedure was grand and i woke up fine.i am actually a wee bit concerned that i am handling this so well but then i think its just the way i am   i am sure i will have a meltdown yet but at the mo i feel totally grand,probably when i have to meet the public i will be an emotional wreck as at the mo its me and DH in our wee cocoon.
Anyways i hope u are all well and this wet miserable day isnt depressin ye too much i must go now 4 a wee lie down catch up l8r


----------



## holly01

yip jooles that was me   i bet it was when i said badly dressed that u clicked that was me    
u are fond of ure water   stealing it from the machine tut tut!!!!


----------



## Lesley08

Thinking about you today Holly  

Hope every one else is surviving this bloody awful rain   I got the details of my donor last night so Im really excited now. Shes a perfect match as her description is pretty much me - same height weight hair colour and eye colour and shes at uni - Im really excited now and my earlier qualms have gone. Oh yeah the only difference is she is 20    

Anyway take my shot on friday morning then wait for af and start my meds so wont be long until I get going - its Oct tomorrow and that makes it seem much sooner! Over on the Reprofit thread they have had 4   this morning which makes it even better.

Take care everyone, better go and do some teaching  

lesley xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls, hope you don't mind me popping in....have to confess to being a bit of a stalker on here and hardly ever post but I really felt the need to post and 2nd Wezza's comment to Cate.
I am 142rd on the waiting list! ( i actually laughed when i was told this by RFC) and would do anything to be as close to starting treatment as you but please please you've gotta stop stressing about it.
You know that your treatment will be starting this year and the best thing you can do know is prepare yourself emotionally and physically for treatment and fingers crossed BFP. I know it must be really hard when you are this close but you will slowly drive yourself mad waiting for the postman to arrive everyday and then dealing with the disappointment of no letter. 
Anyway, lecture over  . I hope you get good news soon.
Big hugs to anyone who needs them today(me included) 

Bumble Bee


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls ,what a horrible yucky wet day defo one to lie in front of a roaring fire .Right girls im ready to get stuck back into employment ,i havent even been off a week yet and am starting to be at a bit of a loose end ,suppose the weather isnt helping!! Walked the "naughty" puppy earlier ,i gave him his breakfast and left the kitchen door open for him to go outside to do his buisness which he usually does BUT not today he must have taken one look at the rain outside and decided NO WAY am i going out there and done the lot on the kitchen floor then he decides to have a wee on the landing carpet    ,i have to say though that is the 1st time he has "gone" elsewhere in the house and lets hope its the LAST.

Holly im glad things went smoothly today cause you have been through enough already.You and DH take care of each other    

Tammie I have heard that the cheaper tests arent always too reliable so hang in there girl .What day is test day Thurs or Friday ? We are all ere for you     

Sara im sorry to hear about your Gran.My family had to do the same with my Gran everyone worked full time and she needed proper nursing care which we couldnt give her ,I am sure that my Mum and her sisters were cut up about it, but it was for the best and my Gran really liked it 

Loopy good to see your moving on the lists.I rang today and was told nhs 17, private 34 i told her i was 17 last month and she said that western board list wasnt done yet but would possibly only move 3 places as thats all they are doing  and Mc Manus private lists was 5 per month.Slowly but surely we are getting there 

Jooles just go for it Mrs  the more you can "manage" the better .LOL.  Have fun !!!

Right im off i have ANOTHER application form to fill out.Thanks girls for all the messages of good luck for tomorrow.Will keep you posted!!
Emma  xxx


----------



## jooles

aaaaaargghhh that is so funny holly     can get away with nothing these days   

i suppose   is good fun usually but i think its when you know you have to do it things go a bit squiffy (as they did this mornin if ya know what i mean)   poor dh was wrecked so not much happened although we gave it a good try


----------



## jooles

weeza just spotted my birthday message you left for me last week .....thank you so much!!!

sara - how your gran today

jules


----------



## qnu

Hi all
I'm sorry i haven't been on recently but i've been in the royal for  week.
congrats to weeza and well done
so sorry holly to hear your news
everyone else hello and i'm thinking of you all and sending   
well heres my story up to now, i'll try to keep it short:
i think i had told you that my 1st methotrexte jab didn't work and i had to go back and get 2nd one on fri night (19th) very unhappy about that, i got very sick over the weekend but managed to wait til the mon for my apt at gynae to check if it worked.
went on mon 11am and hcg had gone down but haemoglobin had gone down too, that meant there was blood in my body somewhere it shouldn't be, scans galore later, they told me there was blood in my cervix and so the ectopic was probably leaking and they were going to operate and take my tube too, as matter of fact as that.
so had my meltdown and about 5pm they took me away and operated. doc came round said everything went ok.
in the middle of the night woke up drenched and thought i'd peed myself, docs were called and scans etc they found one of my wounds leaking at a very disturbing rate. .... and gave me a catheter. lovely
next day said they would probably have to operate again as there was something wrong, i spent a very very traumatic day having ct scans and xrays. i was so frightened i really thought i'd rather die than go on with any more operations, i felt i couldn't cope. but after 11 hours they came back with results to say that whatever it was seemed to have stopped and healed itself. i have never known relief like it in my life.
i had to stay longer etc so tey could keep an eye on me, but i couldn't have cared if they wanted to keep me for a month so long as no operation.
i got home sat eve and have been like a rag doll since (got a urinary tract infection yesterday because i have to wear a catheter for 2 weeks, so now on antibiotics too!!!)
so hopefully get tests in week and a half to see if everything is ok and get the catheter off, then start to get on with my life.
i must say the nurses were amazing, i cannot find words to describe their kindness and professionalism, they made everything so much easier.
my apologies that i have gone on, i'm still coming to terms with everything and feel very strange.
i thank god for my wonderful husband who has been more amazing than i could ever imagined and i know that we'll be ok, we're getting through an hour at a time and when we get the all clear we hope to get away somewhere gorgeous and draw a line under all of this, and when we come back decide how we feel.
sorry for droning on but i have been thinking of you all while i was in hosp and missed you.
talk soon
thank you for your thoughts
nuala


----------



## weeza82

Hey Holly and Nuala, 

you both have been through so much     you are both strong inspirational ladies and your DH's sound liek they are made of solid gold! I hope each of you and your DH's find the strength to keep fighting together and eventually look forward to the next bit of the journey     we are always here for you and you hvae both been in my thoughts


----------



## jooles

holly and nuala

you ladies and your DHs are amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Lesley, so glad that you are pleased with your donor and      for the next month and a bit! It seems like no time ago your ticker was saying 3 months to Brno!!!  You will be grand    

Emma, lol that you have itchy feet already! Is being a lday of leisure not your thing then? Naughty Harley   but how can you stay cross with them for long when they look that darn cute? 

Jooles, I know what you mean when you are making all the right noises but secretly thinking "COME ON FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!" it really doesn't help them does it


----------



## charley789

Hi All 
I have a doctors appointment on Thursday to ask for a referal letter for the Origin so I am feeling a bit like its going to happen.
I am so scared though as the last two times at EC at the Royal it has been so painful.  I felt a lot of pain so I was wondering if the Origin offer a general anesthetic?  Its not that I am a whimp but my left ovary moves around a lot so they could not get at it so I only had 4 eggs retrieved last time I cannot risk going through all that again for 4 eggs.

Let me know your thoughts on GA.

Thanks 

Charley


----------



## jooles

sorry emak meant to thank you for message!!!!!  head up my   today


----------



## weeza82

LOL Jooles, I couldn't remember posting you a special message but didn't want to say   

Hi Charley, it won't be long after your referral till you get an appt at Origin. I had EC on 1st Sept at Origin, although I haven't been through tx at RFC to compare it to.  They told me it would be sedation and I would be awake but probably not remember very much. Well, I remember NOTHING!! Nada, nil, nein! I barely remember being moved from the theatre to the recovery room nevermind anything the went before that, I was totally out of it. The nurse said to me afterwards they had given me a Voltarol suppository (in the back door   ) well, that was the first I knew of it! To this day I have no recollection!!!  So don't worry I really don't think you will feel a thing


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone,

Nuala - you really have been through the mill and back again!  Thinking of you and DH.  Sending you lots of   and .  Take your time to get over this and be there for each other.  DH's are worth there weight in gold.  I know I would never have got through without mine beside me all the way.

Holly - so glad everything went to plan for you.  Also sending you   and hugs .

Emma - fed up already are you?  After the day I've had at work I think I would like to be a lady of leisure but my DH says I would go crazy stuck in the house.   Just wait until you have a LO peeing on your carpet!!!   

Weeza - hope you and LO are keeping well.

Jooles -   isn't much fun to order.  Much better spontaneously! 

Charley and Lesley - glad your tx is getting near.  Hope you both get your 

Hi to everyone I've missed.  Will Lia soon be back with us?  My Gran had a bad night with a lot of pain.  She slept until 2.30am and has been up ever since.  Nurse says that she going to get doctor to review painkillers and give her something stronger.  Apart from that she seems happy enough there.

Sara


----------



## Annie70

Nuala, what a trooper - you've been through so much.  Thanks for your update - I'm glad that you are out of hospital and out of danger.     to you and dh and take your time to recover, pet.

Holly - glad that things went well today for you  

Lesley - your tx countdown is progressing fast. Glad that you're feeling happier about the donor eggs - do you actually get to see photos of the donor or are you just given a description?


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala and Holly:      and      for you and your DH's.

Lesley: Glad you've got a doner and will be starting tx soon  and  for a BFP

Tammie: . Have to say I can see myself doing that. I've actually got 2 HPT's in my underwear draw that I got back in October 05 when  was 2 days late only for her to turn up next day.

Emak, thanks for that bit of information about Western Area doing 3 cycles this month. I wouldn't have been so inpatient if it wasn't for the fact that holiday requests for Jan-March had to be in today. It don't help that I'm feeling sensitive with it being my Nieces birthday on 25th October. I've asked for week beginning 10th January off. My thinking is to get the week of test day off so that if it's a BFN I'll have a few days to 'recover' before having to face the newborn and baby kids clothes. 2ww should be covered as I'll ask for sick note.


----------



## Lesley08

Thanx for the support ladies  .

Nuala hope you and DH get a bit of a rest now, you have had a dreadful time  .

Annie you dont get a photo or a name just a physical description which you can then choose (or reject and they find you a new one )mine was grand - she sounded perfect!

The weather is so awful, we had a power cut in work this afternoon and it was really eerie - zombie tech - 

Hope you all have a great evening.

Lesley xx


----------



## Shaz

Nuala...just wanted to say that you are so right taking every hour as it comes.  Reading your post brought back so many memories for myself and believe me you will get thru this and my DH was my rock as well. Take your time to recover...I think it took me several months to feel tip top. Holiday sounds a great idea.....
Sending you massive hugs   ...and   are with you an DH.....
Sharon x.


----------



## crazykate

Holly I'm glad everything went as well as could be expected for you both today.    

Nuala - good to hear from you and I hope you feel better real soon you've had such a traumatic experience by all accounts and a holiday sounds just the ticket    

Lesley - Donor sounds great     that it all goes smoothly

Bumblebee - 142nd      

Charley - Hello and welcome first of all (so rude of me not to have said so sooner   )  I had tx with Origin and all I can remember at EC is saying "are those lights supposed to move like that"      I was of course referring to the lights on the ceiling..........can't remember anything else until I was getting off the bed and going into recovery (and on the day of my EC the automatic machine wasn't working so sedation was done manually   )

   (Group hug) cos we definitely all need one.

I've had a bit of a tough week this week - DH is finding it extremely hard to come to terms with failed tx's and having to have it in the first place - I'm not sure which of us is going to the looney bin first    I have suggested Counselling but he's being a total "man" about the whole thing......I'm really starting to worry about him  

Glittergirl, Annie, Cate, Loopyone, Ladyhex, Pink Tulip (if you're looking in hun hope you are well   ), MaryC, ShoppingQueen and everyone else I've missed including you lurkers - Hi how are you all?

Kate


----------



## TammieJ

Well ladies you have all been busy so here goes....in reverse order..

CrazyKate - This whole thing is very hard for the men.  They definitely seem to find it harder to talk and al lthat masculinity means they wont/don't/can't talk to their friends the way the girls can.  I hope you can mussle through this patch together and come out the other side stronger.

Lesley - Great that you've found your donor.  Good luck and praying for  .

Cate - Hope your letter arrives v soon so you can get organised.  Hopefully then you'll feel better and be able to put all your energy into getting ready for the treatment.  I hope it all goes smoothly.  Can't believe you've kept tests that long - I'd've just pee'd on them anyway .

Sara - Hope you're gran gets sorted and is more comfortable soon.  Mt mum worked in a home for a long time and I used to go in loads to visit with the elderly people in it. They were great. It was a wonderful place and all the staff were great.  My mum loved it and loved being a carer (still is but with reablement now).  Almost 100% of the homes and the carers are wonderful.  Its just unfortunate that the whole area is blighted by a very small number of incidents that make people nervous about having their loved ones cared for outside the family.  

Weeza - Hi.  Hope you and LO are doing well.  Can't be long now til scan.  Hope all works out.    .

Charley - Had EC at Origin and was much more pleasant experience than RFC.  Anaethetist said whatever they were giving me wouldn't knock me out but would make things hazy....well, that was the last thing I remember until they were practically having to turf me out of the treatment area - Got the voltarol too, thank god I was out for that.  It was a very relazing experience and I actually felt quite well rested after!!  .  Glad your treatment will be coming up soon.  Might see you at Origin.

Nuala - hi, I'm new and have just read your post - I'm so sorry you've had so much trouble and am glad you're coming out the other side of it now.     for you and DH.

Holly - Glad things went as well as they could have for you at RFC.     again for you and your dh.

Emak - After my day I think I'd kill to be lady of leisure.  Even just for a while.  Good luck for tomorrow   .

Jooles - Hope you and dh can keep it up (pardon the pun) for as long as it takes and you get your  .  .

Bumblebee - I can't believe they even put 142 people on a list.  Hopefully they have duplicated half the names on it and its really 71 - it wouldn't surprise me.  Good luck.

Everyone else - Hi and hope you're all doing well.  

My actual test day is Thurs but I'm working.  My boss is down for the day, I'm having a meeting with one of my team members to discuss her maternity leave - great! and my mum is having a consultation with her surgeon re double mastectomy that she has to have. All in all I was thinking not a good day for it.  Was thinking will leave til Friday instead when I'm at home for the day.  I will confess - did the official one this morning - another   so I'm prepared now anyway.  Once I start peeing I just can't stop .

Tried to post earlier but couldn't get to cause ds - who is almost potty trained did his no2 in the bath and was disgusted with it.  Needless to say I was too.  Tried to get him to pick it out and he nearly had fit!!

TammieJ


----------



## sara1

Tammie - hope you get ur   on whatever day you decide to do your test.  Thursday sounds a bit mad.  Sorry to hear about your mum's operation - hope everything goes well. 
 at you trying to get your ds to lift his no2 out of the bath.  Think I would have had a fit also!!!   

Nite to everyone else
Sara


----------



## charley789

Hi All 

Wezza 
Thanks for the answers I think I might look forward to EC now as long as I feel out of it!!

Tammie 
Glad the Origin is better than RFC I could not go through that pain again!  Well I say that but I'd do anything as we all would.  

I am not working at the moment after leaving my dreadful depressing job 3 weeks ago but been for lots of interviews.  If I start a job soon whats the state of play with maternity SMP  

If anyone is starting tx at The Origin let me know I need a TX buddy!!!

Love 
Charley 
XXXXXX


----------



## Guest

Yep 142nd, 38th on the private list. I thought she had said 42nd on NHS and 38th on private and I quizzed her as to why there was such little difference between the lists......her reply was "most people wouldn't describe a difference of over 100 people as little"
Needless to say i'm not holding out much hope of having my NHS go anytime before the next olympics  
Started to save up for Origin but it is really expensive. On that subject, does anybody know how much all together the first appointment with Origin is including all the necessary tests?

Just watching the Jamie Oliver programe about parents who can't cook.....don't get me wrong, i'm no Nigella in the kitchen but seriously, feeding 3 year olds kebabs 

Good luck to anyone testing this week  

Bumble Bee


----------



## crazykate

Bumble Bee I can't remember but will look out the old paperwork for you and PM you if you like!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Its been very busy on here today which is good to see. Not sure where to start but here goes.........

Holly, was thinking of you all day hun, im always here for you.

Nuala, so sorry you had to face all that, I know from experience how difficult it is, but I promise you there is light at the end of the tunnell, again Im always here.

Bumble bee, 142nd on list, whatttttttttt Im gobsmacked to say the least, I think thats an outrage. Hope you get sorted with Origin. As i remember my first appointment/initial consultation cost around £345, that included s.a test which was required, would ring them and double check just in case.

Charley, Hi again, wish I was going back to Origin again, they are great people to deal with, best of luck.

Tammie, best of luck for test day, it aint over yet so try to stay positive. Im so sorry for laughing but that is all I could do when I read about the no.2 episode in the bath.

Hi again Sara, will say a wee prayer for your nan.

Weeza, hows things stranger? Hope your'e taking good care of yourself!!

Lesley, wishing you all the very best for your upcoming treatment.

Crazykate, I sympathise with you, my man can be just the same, can be frustrating at times......

Emak, that wee Harley is sooooooooooo cute, I want him!

Loopyone, keep moving up that list coz if you move so do I, hehehe.

Jooles, Hi again, LOL at your last post.

Cate, you've had a long wait, almost there now, try to relax.

P.T, If your'e reading I still miss you loads on here, thinking of you.

Im really sorry if I missed anyone, it's been a long day.


----------



## shem

Hi girlsTrying to get up to date with everyoneHolly was thinking of you and DH hoping and praying that everything went ok, having a meltdown is totally expected after what you've been through but know that wer'e here to listen and support you  Nuala you really have been through a lot you are such a strong person I hope this experience makes you and DH stronger and ready for the next step Lesley can't believe your starting tx I really hope everything goes well for you Jooles good luck on your 2ww Sara so sorry about your gran I can relate as my aunt is ill at the mo I think I mentioned it in an earlier post it is hard to watch someone you love suffer I hope things change for the better soonTammie I really hope you have a late implanter all the best for test day Crazykate sorry you've had a tough week my DH is always the strong one so when he shows signs of    I really worry men tend to keep their feelings buried at times which makes it more worrying when they get down I hope your DH starts to feel more positive soonWeeza how are you keeping?Sorry girls I know Ive missed out alot of you but hope you are all ok at whatever stage you are at also hi to all the newbies xx


----------



## TammieJ

Just off to bed now but thought I should mention that I did give him a glove and some tissue to pick it up with.  Not like I asked him to do it with bare hands but there you go, typical man, leaves all the sh**ty work for the female in the house!!

Will let you know once I've done final official test.

night night,

Tammie


----------



## weeza82

Hey girls, 

Hope everyone is well this morning!

Holly and Nuala big     to both of you 

Tammie   and really   ing for a late implanter!   at the No2 story though, poor you and poor DS!! Good luck for the final official test  

Crazykate, sorry to hear your DH is having a hard time      I sorry that I have no advice hun, but you are both so strong, you will get through this   

Cate, you may need to invest in some new tests if they have been in your drawer since Oct 05      

Bumblebee, I didn't realise there would be 142 people on the list   what board are you on (dare I ask)? When did you go on the list? Glitter is right, it's about £345 for the inital appt and a £500 deposit for tx but that doesn't have to paid on the same day. 

Charlie, good luck for all your interviews   

Emma, good luck for your interview today, go and rock their world!!!   

Hi to everyone else  

The oldies on the board will remember MaryC, well I got a pm from her this morning, she had a wee boy last week at 29 weeks, he is in the SCBU in Craigavon now and they are hoping he will be home for Christmas. 

Has anyone been watching the Sex Education Show on Channel 4 at 8pm on  a Tuesday night? It is really good and informative and not sensationalist. Last night there was a bit about IF and I thought it was very balanced view and very interesting and probably one of the best pieces of journalism reagrding IF I have seen! 

Thank you everyone for asking after me, I am keeping well although I don't see much after 9.30pm at the minute   but otherwise all is good and scan is next Thursday morning.


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is well today.
Well, I started to doubt myself and phoned RFC this morning to confirm my place on the waiting list....
I've moved from 142 to.......140th. Whhooo a whole 2 places since June!! Oh and i'm now 42 on the private list, from 38th.
I'm in the Belfast area so really sorry if anybody on here is in that board and went on the list after me.....looks like we're in 
for a long wait.

Positive thinking and all that tho, I will not let the state of the NHS get to me, the sun is out, I have an amazing DH, great friends and all in all apart from the whole IF thing my life is good. Gotta count your blessings for what you have got .
Gotta go and do some work now, before I get sacked, can't afford my mortgage and loose my house   

Have a good day

Bumble Bee


----------



## Tektron

Morning everyone

Didnt get a chance to log in yesterday, so spent the last hour catching up. Total belly laugh when I read about the No 2 in the bath - so guess the boss knows I'm not working!!

Nuala, you seem remarkably strong, but   to you and your DH. 

Bumblebee - you defo have the right attitude to the waiting lists!

Tammie - I really do hope you get a BFP. Good luck.

Charley - Origin should get my referral letter this week, so I am hoping to get my initial appt in the next couple of weeks. I'll keep you posted.

Hi to everyone else!

T.


----------



## lia.g

Hi girls 

Just got back from Tenerife at 2am this morning and feeling suitably depressed by the cold and the rain      Had a brilliant time.  Think it was just what I needed before I start my treatment again on Friday.

I see I've missed lots but not going to attempt any personals today as it will take me a while to get back on track.

Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## holly01

Nuala u are so so brave and i think a holiday is exactly what u both deserve     a little time together for both of u and a few cocktails!!

Liag u lucky duck all tanned and relaxed now for ure treatment  

Hi wezza,hope u are both well and enjoyin this precious time

Tammie i hope ure test is wrong and tomorrow is a BFP!!   loved ure wee boy story keep them coming gud to get a gud belly laugh 

B.BEE WOW!!what else can i say mrs....gud job u are not waitin on the postman eah!!god that really sucks.have u had all ure dye tests investigations etc done while u have been waiting?(sorry if u have already said )i think if it was me i would try some other approach while i was waiting...............

Maryc thinking of u and ure little one will pm u  

Tektron Hi

Crazykate sorri u think DH isnt copin too well,it is so hard for them to express themselves isnt it..i am dreading this wend to be honest as my DH will prob head for a few at wend thats how he 'deals' when things are s!ite!but thankfully we can go together this time..one drink an i will be legless     4 months since i had a tipple!

GG hope u are well hon,whats the next step for ye?

Lesley delighted for u that u have ure donor,u must be so excited and nervous now that ure treatment is comming so near.   all works out for ye both

Shem hows the form doll?whens ure next scan?how are ye feeling?do u liik pg yet?are u still keeping it quiet?

Cate i agree with wezza ye may invest in new tests 05   

Emak thinking of ye today doll and hope ye get on great at ure interview 

Hi jooles ure quiet today are ye           i really hope  get ure BFP and ure 2ww isnt too bad

I apoligise if i have forgot to mention anyone but there is so many of us now(unfortunatly)that i cant keep up with ye all!but it is not intentional..i read all the messages and am thinking of u all

Well ladies i am overwhelmed at the kindness of our friends and family the bouquets of flowers we have recieved are fantastic and gorg!so sad to see them but so nice to think people are still thinking of us iykwim 
i am going to take photos of them and then put all the wee things from our ivf in a box as a keepsake,all ure wee messages from here of congrats and sympathy and the positive pee sticks etc.will be nice to have them in yrs to come to show all our other children 
went out today and had me waxing done and toenails painted and gods its true the world moves on  the wee beautician was askin me had we any 'mad'  nites out lately an i said nah we done ivf and got pg but sadly lost and she says gosh thats wile and went on to nxt subject  !!that god i wasnt sensitive lol!!


----------



## emak

Hi girls
It really has been very busy bout here since i was on yesterday  don't know where to start.

Nuala you really have been through a lot .Your DH sounds like a gem i will keep you both in my prayers this is such a difficult time for you both as if the ectopic wasn't bad enough   sending lots of    your way.

Crazy Kate your poor DH .I would say that it must be hard on a man to accept IF when the problem is on their side..............the whole macho thing  .I do think that counselling is a good idea ,if only you could talk him round.I know that my man wouldn't entertain the idea he is more of the strong *silent* type 

Holly you are sounding good and chirpy today  You did right to go out today and make yourself even more beautiful ...........hope the waxing didnt hurt too much.

Lia welcome back to "sunny" Ireland .LOL.Hope you enjoyed your wee break and are well rested.

Mary C congrats on the birth of your wee boy  you and DH have him home with you both soon.What are you calling him?

Bumble Bee OMG number 140 !!! I swear to god i will never moan about the waiting list again that is a disgrace.

Wezza how u doing ?? I missed that show last night only saw the last 5 mins and was really disappointed , it was channel 4 wasnt it They usually repeat on the other channels must keep an eye out.

Girls remember i had a job interview this morning.Thought it went ok ,well while i have been doing this post they have phoned me and offered me the job.Start on 13th Oct at 9.30 TBH the hours arent the best might have to work til 11pm sometimes but it will do for now and i am hoping that some of the other places i have applied to will call me for an interview before i start ,but you know something it a great feeling that was my 1st interview in YEARS and i got offered the job  I know it nothing fancy but it will do for now.
Right im off ,chat later.
Emma


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

What a [email protected] day.  Go away rain.

Weeza - I watched the Sex Education Show (for tips incase I missed out on any info at school!!!   )  Thought it showed a really good side to IF.  Noone having a go at anyone for having IF.  I really felt for the woman who miscarried - she still has a lot of grief to deal with.  I think the journalist needs congratulated on the unbiased approach she had to the whole subject and to how she dealt with the IF topic.  Hope you are well and I am sure you are really excited about your scan.  

Bumblebee - Good to hear your positive approach to life.  It will really get you through that rollercoaster ride of IF tx.  Hope the list moves quickly for you and everyone else on here waiting.

Lia - glad to have you back.  Nice to here you are relaxed for start of treatment.   

Holly and Nuala -   to you both.

Cate -   at your pee sticks.  Think it's time they saw the bin.

Jooles - hope you and DH are having fun!!!    for your 2ww.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  Must go as supper ready.
Sara


----------



## sara1

Emma - Just knew there was someone else.  Glad to hear interview went well and    on job offer.  Sure you can only give it a go and see if it suits you.  You weren't a lady of leisure very long! 

Talk soon
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Emma, congrats on the job offer.

Sara: Hope your Nan settles in the home, Mum had to put my Nan in a home last April. Turned out to be a good thing, Nan was the most able mentally and the carers used to go down to her room on their coffee breaks. Sadly Nan died back in February but waling into the church on the day of her funeral, back pew and pew in front was sat 5/6 carers from the home. 

The pee sticks are still in their original packaging so should be ok? Had to stay in today and wait for oil to be delivered 350litres £200. Price of oil seems to be coming down from what it was. Did whinge by messaging on ******** to a friend last night and she was great.


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Girls hope everyone is doing well, I haven been on much so i will have to get caught up ith all the latest news. Im currently still sniffin away D/R having bad headaches with them. Tomorrow is day 1 of the injections im not nervous about them just hope i remember how to put it all together. I am only scheduled for injections for 10 days i thought this was short is this average??


----------



## jooles

hi all   woohoo computer at home fixed again so no more sneaky messages in work  so hows everyone doing? im still here and still standing (just about  ) hopefully weve done enough =   sunday, monday and tuesday night which i would have thought would have been enough?but dh reckons we should have one more go later just for luck    maybe one of you couldlet me know what ya think!!!  due to do test on 12th october so ive booked next day off to celebrate with hubby or commiserate with chocolte     emak - woohoo well done on new job   leslie - was delighted to hear you have got your donor and are happy  weeza- put the feet up and enjoy this special time   everytihing ok next week - let dh spoil ya rotten  lia,holly, crazycate, bumblebee,glitter,cate,tektron,nuala,charley.tammy sara and shem hope you are all ok   im really sorry if ive missed anyone - still trying to get used to all the names


----------



## jooles

ooops dont know what happened with last message seems to be lot of smilies missing but you all know what i mean  

crazycate just reread your message re hubby and know exactly where you are coming from    its easy to forget that they are going through this too and putting a brave face on it for us  ive asked my dh a few times how he feels and he has just said that im the one going through all the treatment etc so its worse for me and not to worry about him   

we willl have to give them plenty of hugs and tlc later   or in my case   

jules


----------



## bron11

Holly and DH - sorry to read about you loss, look after yourselves

Nuala and DH - you have been through a lot, thoughts with you

Lesley - hope time flys so you start tx sooner.

Cate - fingers crossed you will get letter soon.

Sara - being a carer at the best of time is tough so hugs sent your way and try and de-stress whenever you can.

Tammie - hope you get a BFP

EMMA - Congs on job

to offer one else hi, fingers crossed for 2ww and those doing treatment 

Bron


----------



## Cate1976

I think it must be a man thing that they don't talk. DH is the same but there's a few at church who can tell when he's down and will ask what's up and don't take 'ok' if they think he's not. It's easy to tell when I'm down though, I'm usually quite lively and outgoing but when I'm down I go quiet or lately burst into tears too easily.


----------



## shem

Hi girlsWeeza can totally relate to the tiredness but be warned it gets worse Bumble bee Im shocked that your no140 on list! that is horrendous I hope they get their butts in gear and the lists start moving quicklyLia glad you had a nice time with this lovely weather bet you wish you were still there Holly you seem to be doing well, your just right to treat yourself to a pampering although your beautician could do with a few lessons in tact! I haven't got a date yet for next scan feeling ok thanks and yes still eating like a pig  still have'nt told anyone yet just playing it safeEmma   on the job!Cate would definately check the dates on that preg testNuala thinking of you Crazykate hope you and DH are ok Angie good luck with the injections I think when its your 1st cycle they put you on 10 daysJooles    hope your going well Hi to Loopy,Sara,Tektron,Tammie,Charley,Bron if Ive missed anyone out sorry trying to remember everyone xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Emma        Congrats on your new job already!!  Yay babe! You rock! 

Sara, I thought the journalist presented a very well rounded and unbiased view of IF as well. Someone else said she just skimmed over the top of it, but I thought for the time she spent on IF she covered all angles. The poor lady who had a m/c had me in tears though and Sinittas story is quite inspiring as well! How is your granny doing? 

Holly     glad you enjoyed your pampering but maybe it's best the birl didn't know what to say and moved onto the next subject, rather than saying something monumentally stupid and offensive.

Cate, give up those peesticks and chuck them in the bin!!! If you have had them since Oct 05, I would bet they went out of date in early 07. The last thing you want on test day is for them not to work at all because of the age of them! It doesn't matter if they are in the original packaging, the biochemicals inside the stick that actually detect the HCG in urine have quite a short shelf life. 

Jooles     one last go for luck      and why the hell not!!

Kate, how is Dh now?   

Nuala, still thinking about you too hun   

Hi to everyone else  
Angie good luck with stimms this morning!

Loopy Hi there!!


----------



## jooles

mornin all  

well hows things? not feeling to good today have got sore (.) (.) stomach feels really crampy and heavy so i take it that AF has decided to show her face although not due to next week !!!!!   ah well sure well get on next cycle soon enough!!!

sorry to be so negative today  

hows everyone doing today?

as ususal in work so short post  

jules


----------



## Cate1976

Just checked the date on the box and the expiry date was April 2007. Will chuck them in the bin and get new ones for doing test. Will probably get digital whch have the words on. Whatever the result, I'll take photo of them. Had lie in this morning so was at home when postman came, no letter from RFC. I know its different for everyone but if I start d/r round the 11th-13th November, when is EC/ET likely to be? Thinking about work here.


----------



## Cate1976

I know it seems that I'm worrying about dates but I've booked 14th&15th January for holiday. What I'm planning on doing is ringing RFC when I get letter and telling them when next AF is due and asking them if it turns up on time, roughly when EC/ET would be. If it's going to mean needing time off round Christmas/New Year I'll definitely need a doctor's letter. I'm sorry but even though official policy is that I can be supported for 1 tx, if it clashes with Christmas/New Year I don't trust my boss.


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Weeza - I agree that the journalist did a good job for the amount of time she was given to cover IF.  Sinita's story is really inspiring to us as we are going down adoption line but we are going intercountry adoption and have finally decided on Thailand .  We are getting excited and are waiting on our first initial SS visit.  Hope this gets us the family we so desire.

Jooles - keep hopeful.  As Loopy says it could be implantation.   ing for you and DH.

Loopy One - enjoy tonight!!!

Cate - good to hear those pee sticks are going to the bin.

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry short post but I have to get some housework done tonight as hopefully going shopping tomorrow.
Sara


----------



## Shaz

Hi Cate.....just wanted to say that although they will give you dates etc.....anything could go wrong..like needing more time to get follies to right size, OHSS... etc..this happened to myself and really with this rollercoaster ride it is best to take every day as it comes..there is a time for everything as the good Lord says and you have gotta start trusting Him on that....I wa slike yourself when I first started but with what I have been thru I have really learned to leave it all with Him ...start relaxing...it does make a big difference and take care of yourself..and DH....I have been reading your posts recently and just to let you know my prayers are with you...

To everyone else..big hugs... 
Take care 
Sharon x.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Cate relax, rfc can only give you an estimated date for ec and et because when you start tx your schedule may change if you have to d/r longer etc.  I had to d/r a week longer as i had developed a cyst and things weren't shut down totally.  So you can't go by the date they give you exactly anyways.......

Missy xx


----------



## holly01

Cate as i already told ye about ec and et the dates can change up to the very day before so honestly ye cant book off work etc but what i wud say is just go with the flow and if things arnt workin out just get ure doc to give ye a sick note 'due to stress' usually covers ivf!!i have one this 6 wks!!
i wudnt worry about ure boss u care about others to much this is ure 1st ivf and last hopefully so u need to focus on u and dh and do all in ure power to give it the best chance of working.

hi everyone else sorri no personals tonite afraid the lecky gonna go out its that stormy er,u do know we are near heaven at the higgest point in ireland er   
and i am so  so tired went out shoppin 2day with me niece and had a lovely day but it was the wake up call i need to get back to me eatin healthy an get in shape for xmas( !!) so i am gonna slip over to the weightloss thread now   
i hope everyone is doin ok and chat tomorrow


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Shaz, Missy and Holly. Not going to get drs note for all of tx, will see how it goes. I am trusting God though. Here's the latest prayer I've written.

When Tears Fall

When my eyes fill with tears which fall down my face
Who do I turn to?
I turn to God and ask Him to give the comfort I need
I also turn to friends who care and understand
Many a day and night I've been laid down
Crying out to God to hear my prayers
Sometimes asking when will my prayers be answered?
When will it be me?
I've cried so many tears during this heartache
Only God knows what the months ahead will bring
The only thing I can do is to put my Trust in God
He will be with me through it all.
His will be done.

Written between 23rd september and 2nd October 2008.


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesJooles as the other girls said hope it's implantation Cate glad your getting new pregnancy tests. I know the waiting is hard but I agree with the other girls try to relax your time will come Loopy your new hairdo sounds fab! will there be   tonite?    Im just over 9 weeks now although I wish I could fast forward the next few weeks their actually going quicklySara sooo excitied for you a wee one from Thailand how sweet hope you don't have to wait too long for your SS visitHolly it's great your trying to get back to normality shopping always helps hope you treated yourself to something nice as well Well girls off to bed now starting to feel a bit sick DH is on night shift so have no one to cuddle up to 
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## shem

Cate that prayer is beautiful and so true, believe and it will happen


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Shem. I've written a few over the last 10.5 months. They're all on my ******** page and also on Live Journal. email address removed as per site policy  Some of them have started out as poems but I've been reliably informed that they read more like prayers. There's only 3 which were intended to be prayers - Prayer for ME, Pillars of Light and Madrid.


----------



## Ladyhex

evening all 

Just after watching the sex education show c4 the other nite ( i Had it recorded on sky +) and i have to say it was very good, i couldn't believe that 1-6 couples find it hard to conceive!!

I was near in tears when the lady with the blue top was telling the audience about her MC   

Kate my DH is the very same (when he drinks it the only way sometimes he can talk about it ) blames himself big time and he was thinking of counselling ( i have found that the arguing is getting more and its starts for nothing , we find that we are snapping at everything we say ) but was we have both said we will get though it no matter what ( luv is a very strong thing )

you start to question why us, why is it happening to us are we bad people , have we doing something  
but nobody can really answer it for you ( just have to hope and pray that it will happen) 

sorry to be so negative but after watch it you just start to really think more about it 

Hope everybody is doing ok any plans for the weekend ? 

tc xx ladyhex


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is very well, gosh wasn't it stormy last night! The first one of the winter!



holly01 said:


> u do know we are near heaven at the higgest point in ireland er


        that's one way to describe it!!

Loopy your hair sounds fab! Have you been splitting anymore fights up? Yip we have told my mum and dad, but no-one else. Lil sis and me still aren't really speaking (it's been 3 months now  ) but trying to resolve that and the ball is in her court....... hope you and DH go a little somethin somethin last night  

Cate, your prayer is beautiful, but perhaps the time has come to move away from asking for help and the pain you understandably feel and start asking for the strength, patience, guidance and determination to get through this tx. DOn't ask "when will it be your turn" but ask that God will walk beside you on this path. Start thinking more positively "I am strong, God is beside me through this, through every sniff, through every injection" and it will make for an easier journey over the next few months, rather than the bitterness, helplessness and fear you seem to feel at the minute. I know it probably sounds like we are being very hard on you Cate, but tx IS hard and you need to have the strength to get through it, it's a long few months and tbh you don't seem to be in the right frame of mind yet and your focus seems to be on minor things. My advice Cate is take some time over the next week and try to think stronger and more positively, your life has taken this unfortunate path, but now you need to make the best of it. And forget about work. Get a docs note for the duration if you have to! I understand that Christmas and New Year is a nightmare time in retail but this is your 1 and only shot at tx and that is your priority, not what your boss thinks.

Sara, yay for your decision!! Thailand sounds amazing  I hope your first visit isn't too far away!

Ladyhex, I thought the show was very good informative for all the time given over to IF. For outside of IF and with ni understanding, it's a good balanced starting point! And the poor lady with the m/c still has so much pain, she had me in tears too

IT's Friday YAYAYAYAYAY.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jooles

gooooood morning everyone  

well as usual you have cheered me up with your words of wisdom and wee stories     never thought about implantation happening!!!!!!WOW isnt it amazing what could be going on in our bodies right now  #

loopy im currently on 3rd cycle of ovulation induction in RFC!!!

im in work so yet again so short post but i just wanted to say thanks to you all for replying and your thoughts!!!  

ill nip on again later  

jules


----------



## Angie Baby

Hello Girls

how is everyone doing today, its friday so im happy. its so cold today i have not warmed up all day. Well yesterday was first day of injections and they are fine! took few minutes to get the nervous up doing the first one but today was easy. Just found it a bit stingy when its out for a minute but after that it all good. Maybe feel a bit more tired but im always tired anyway. Got a scan on Tuesday to see how things are then Egg collection on 14th October. Im so excited that by the end of the month i could be pregnant.


----------



## Cate1976

My letter has come asking to let them know when october cycle starts. Have appointment on 16th October so need to get that booked off work. Not sure what that's for. Much happier now. Phoned DH to tell him and he tried to ring my parents but couldn't get through (they're in Oz and in remote area with no or little signal). I phoned our friend from church who's been brill and he's pleased for us. Next AF is due 21st october so I'll be starting mid November so EC/ET could be just before or just after Christmas all being well. So glad I can relax and am looking forward to tx. I'm just going to relax as much as possible and trust God. On Monday I'll gett he pregnacare tablets with Omega 3 in them, decaff coffee. Need to read the 2 books I've got to see what else I should be avoiding. Alcohol, I don't drink much but I do have a couple of bottles of beer which I'll drink before tx starts. Thinking positively, DH and I could be parents this time next year.


----------



## jooles

cate thats great news about your letter!!!! happy days   

anybody give me any tips on what i should or should not be doing or during these two weeks   cant belive first week nearly over already    should i be avoiding certain foods or am i just being a weeeeeeeeeeee bit too paranoid and need a kick up the  !!!!!

hope everyone ok and looking forward to weekend


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Not too bad outside today compared with yesterday I was like you Angie I NEVER warmed up at all,glad your first jab went well ,I just know I will be a bag of nerves when i start but I suppose its like anything practice makes perfect  Good luck for the rest of your tx.

Jooles did your DH manage another"session"   Let the 2WW begin !!  

Wezza im sorry to hear that you and little sis still arent on the best of terms yet ,I just HATE falling out with people as you know my Dad and I have had our run ins in the past and it really upsets me when we row ..........but then I am a bit of a cry baby   What was your parents reaction when you told them about your BFP? Delighted im sure !!

Loopy im loving the sound of your new hair do ,possibly cause it sounds very similar to my do   Enjoy your weekend off from the crazy teens !!

Sara ,a little one from Thailand im sure you must be so excited now that you have made a decision ,how long do you reackon the whole process will take?Good luck.

Right girls remember I said I got a job offer ,well the problem is I really do not want to take it ,with it being only temp i would always be looking for another job and would be restricted about times for interviews etc and the hours are rubbish not to mention that i might have to work Christmas day etc.Well today i have been invited to go for an interview next Thursday for a job that I *really* want, so girls keep everything crossed for me   .I would be sooooooooo happy if I got it !!!

Cate i was just about to sign off and have seen your post YIPEEE for getting an offer ,im sure you must be feeling well pleased .BTW I am now number 13 so i reackon i will be around Jan/ Feb all being well.
Girls have a great weekend whatever yous get up to.
Emma xx


----------



## GemmaC

That great Cate your letter has arrived. Your appointment on 16 Oct will be for blood tests for you and DH so both of you will need to attend.  You just see the nurse and your in and out in two seconds flat so you probably wont need to book the whole day of work if your appointment is in the morning. All the best for your upcoming treatment. Just take little steps at a time and it really helps.  Otherwise it will just seem overwhelming.  Be delighted with ever hurdle you achieve and then move on to the next step. Try not to become to consumed with the treatment and if you feel you need to take sometime out between now and when you start to build up your strength physically and emotionally then do so. Hand all your cares and worries over to God, he know all about you and he will help you each step of the way.


----------



## Cate1976

My friend said let's take things one step at a time 2 weeks ago when I told him how I was feeling and  loads as well. Appointment is at 2.30pm and I work 12-4, what I might do is ask the nurses when EC/ET would be scheduled for someone due AF on 21st October. I know things could change but at least I'd be able to give work an early warning. Will defo get doctor's letter to cover from EC to end of 2ww. 

The link to my writings on Live Journal got removed as it's against the rules. I've put the link in my profile if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## GemmaC

I would say - now this is very approx - that your egg collection would be around 12 Dec.. or a day or two later.
You start sniff 21days after AF, stay on sniff for approx 3week, maybe longer depending on individual and schedule of RFC and then 10days (again approx) of injections.


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Gemma. That would put OTD between Christmas and New Year. If a BFP, what a New Years pressie for my parents and good friends.


----------



## jooles

hi 

emak - yes we got there..............eventually!!!!!!    poor hubby was glad of the rest last night    will keep fingers crossed for your interview next week. getting offered a job so soon though must give ya a wee lift and determination  

sara - i must have missed some of your postings- congrats on your decison - you and your hubby have had a tough time!!! your wee baby is going to be very lucky  

weeza your posts always make me laugh   where do you get them from??

hi to everyone else - im only getting used to posting everyones name and catchin up 

jules


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Still trying to catch up on everything on my return from holiday.  Might take me a while so apologies for the limited personals. I am thinking about you all  

Cate - glad to see you finally got your letter and   that everything works out for you. Your prayer was just lovely by the way!

Sara - congrats on your decision about Thailand.  How exciting!  Hope everything goes smoothly with SS

Emma - really hope you get the job situation sorted soon

Holly - Great positive attitude. Good luck with getting back into shape  

Weeza and Shem - hope you're both keeping well  

Jooles - can't believe you have a week over.  Hope you're keeping ok   

Loopy - new hair do sounds lovely and I agree, a list would be very welcome  

Angie - glad the injections are going well. Good luck for the scan on Tuesday 


I know I've left loads of people out, sorry, not intentional!  

As for me, well I had my appointment at the royal this afternoon to start treatment for ET. Nurse was absolutely lovely.    Not relishing the nasal spray again but a small price to pay I suppose.  Can't believe how quickly the two months since EC went and just glad there is finally an end in sight.  All being well, ET will be 5th November "remember remember"    then test day will be 19th November.  So exciting!


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesWeeza I hope you and your sister can sort things out soon this is a happy time for you and should be enjoyed by all easy to say I know but Im sure things will come right for you. Make sure you barricade yourself in tonite it's gonna be a wild one! Angie glad the injections are going well for youCate fabulous news about your letter  now you can start to relax and get prepared for your txEmma fingers crossed you get offered the job you really want Loopy you are hilarious 2.3cm!  DH and me had been calling our LO rice krispie but it's now been promoted to bean if anybody heard us talking they'd send for the men in the white coats   make sure you keep busy busy IYKWIM Lia great news your getting ready for ET the spray is delightful but as you say it's a small price to pay hope all goes well for you Well girls glad it's the weekend even though Im working tomorrow I'll look forward to a lie in on sundayHi to everyone else have a good weekend xx


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

hope your all keeping well and looking forward to the weekend.

Quick question if anyone can help??

I phoned rfc today and wait list for nhs is now 10 - 13 mths and private 11-13 months.  i went on waiting lists in june and was told 6/7 mths for private!!  anyway i'm seriously considering trying to get the funds together to give origin a try - my parents surprised me tonight by saying they would be contributing 2k which is a great start.  If i go to origin will this interfere with my nhs and private nhs wait list??  i would hate to have a failed cycle with origin and have to start all over again.  at least if i can stay on wait lists i know i have a back up which will take a lot of the stress away!!  iykwim

sorry for the me me me post, i have loads of pages to catch up on which i'll do over the weekend

speak soon

thanks

Betty xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey betty 

If you decide to go to Origin you can still stay on the nhs list at the royal this will not interfere with that.  We had our tx at origin and were still on the nhs list at the rfc infact still are......Good Luck

Cate great news about the letter, relax now as time will fly now till you start...

Hi to everyone else....

Missy xx


----------



## betty-77

hi missy,

thanks so much for your reply, my stomach is in butterflies just thinking this is a possibility.  i've never even thought of this as an option before.  

Betty xx


----------



## Tektron

Betty,

I am on the nhs and private lists with RFC and have been since last year. I hadnt considered Origin before this month and asked my consultant to refer me. He confirmed that we would be able to stay on both lists at the RFC in case things didnt work out this time. 

However, he agreed to send the referral letters to origin in mid Sept, and they still havent got them! I phone his secretary almost daily to ask her to remind him, and check with Origin to see if the referral is in - still nothing. If you see your consultant, take the referral forms with you and get him / her to fill the forms in while you are there (they are on the Origin website). You can then fax these direct to origin. I had hoped to start treatment on my Oct cycle, but because of the delay it looks like I will have to wait till Nov.

Good Luck!
T.


----------



## betty-77

Hi Tektron,

Thanks for the info - do you know if my own g.p could send in the referral form??  my consultant is dr mcfaul but he has never actually dealt with me other than the private appointment i paid for to go on the lists!!  

Betty xx


----------



## kate z

Hi Betty 

I to am on RFC private and NHS list and am starting with Origin next weekend. I have told RFC and it doesnt affect my place on either list. I understand a Dr referral is fine. So far I find Origin great -all in it is going to cost me £4035.00 which is less than what i thought it would be - I am on the low dose drugs tho  (150 gonal F) which are cheaper. Hope this helps and good luck! 

Hope everyone else is well and having a nice weekend despite the miserable weather!!

K xx


----------



## betty-77

Hi Kate,

thanks for that.  i didn't realise prices would vary, i've always had about 5k in mind for origin so thats good to know.  

At what stage can they tell you how much tx will cost and when do you have to make the payment??

thanks again for your replies everyone

betty xx


----------



## kate z

Hi ya 

I was thinking 4500.00 so it was a nice surprise. You pay 465 or is it 495 for the consultation and the tests on the day that you get the AMH test (you) and the SA test for dH/DP. Then you pay a 500.00 deposit on the day of the consultation, then when you ring up on cd1 to start they send you out a planning appointment and a schedule and the balance of what you have to pay which you have to pay on the day of the planning appointment.

The cost for IVF is 3100.00 then your drugs are on top of that + your  consultation fee less your deposit. My drugs were 470.00.



K xx


----------



## Tektron

Hi Betty

As Kate says, I think a GP referral is fine.

Kate - sorry to show my ignorance here, but its my first time so please forgive me. In your info to Betty you mentioned that you ring up on cd1 - what is cd1?

T.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Hope you are all enjoying the weekend.I did a post this morning and I lost it AGAIN  so here goes.
Betty i would say go for it Mrs if you can get the funds together , i know there is NO way i would be prepared to wait that long.That was very kind of your parents to offer you  some of the money my parents also have offered us some cash BUT as our wait is no where near as long as yours we have decided to hold out as I'm now no13 on the nhs and hopefully not too far off starting maybe  in Jan ,but if that fails i don't know if i would be prepared to wait for my private tx as I'm no34 or something like that may just head to Origin like yourself.........suppose we will just have to wait and see  

Tektron me thinks that CD1 is day 1 of your cycle.Girls please correct me if i am wrong 

Missy how are you and the LO doing?? Hope the time is passing by quickly for you ,what is your due date?

Shem don't be too depressed about working today,sure its horrible outside........better off at your work   says the girl who is jobless  

Loopy i really hope that you and DH aren't too knackered to enjoy the weekend  

Lia thats brill news that you are getting ready for ET ,i really hope that you get a BFP   

Right I'm off, think a wee bit of retail therapy is called for and the shops are closing in a few hours  catch up with you all later.
Emma  xx


----------



## kate z

Hi Tektron 

Yes CD is cycle day its just jargon that ive picked up on another forum sorry. This is my first time too, I'm just learning as i go along. I hope your referral arrives at  origin soon so you can get started, My first appointment was about 3 weeks after that.  My planning appointment is on Friday - I cant wait to get started now. Whose private list are you on at RFC? I am on Dr Boyles since June but it seems to be getting longer rather than shorter!

Hi Emma - enjoy the shops x 

K xx


----------



## pink tulip

Girls,
Just been having a wee lurk through the posts. Hope you're all coping OK.
I'm very low at the moment; chemo started on Thursday and it is everything that they say.....I just feel so flat and wiped out. Quite queasy and off my food. Have had a few tears as i think about the cells in my body dying off and realising that i will now be officially infertile. It is alot to get my head around.
Love PT x


----------



## Cate1976

Pink Tulip:      and      for you. I supported a good friend through chemo 9 years ago, she had breast cancer and had chemo and surgery. You can get through this, just take each day at a time.

I'm still on  about getting my letter. Had a moment earlier looking at the picture of my Nan with my niece on the mantlepiece thinking that Nan would love to know that the IVF will be starting in about 5.5 weeks. DH gave me the necklace and earrings that I wanted from Virgin Vie. They're wee hearts with the word 'Hope' written on them. http://shop.virginvieathome.com/promotions_list.aspx?department=promotions&promo_id=10352&pf_id=958. Going to wear them from now until OTD to remind me to keep thinking positive. A couple of freinds from church know already, DH told a couple last night when he saw them and then in Manu's today, someone I'm really close to noticed me all  and commented so I told them. Nipped into work today and told my boss about appointment on 16th and that dates might mean I need time off in December or possibly depending on when things happen missing the first day of the sale and she said, we'll just see what happens. I've said to DH that if time off for 2ww coincides with Christmas that I'll look into us being in England for it but come back in time for OTD. I did ask on the ask midwife board about travel during 2ww and was told it'd be ok. I wouldn't book it though until last minute just in case. The way I look at it is that I've travelled in the 2 weeks before AF has been due so theoretically could have been pg and not known. i will however try to get doctors note to cover whole of 2ww and maybe the wednesday and thursday after OTD (only work these 2 days) so that if it's BFN I'll have a few days to recover before having to face the newborn clothes. Is it just during 2ww that you have to avoid the foods that are no no during pg or is it from start of tx? I know that alcohol is best avoided during tx. Doesn't bother me as I rarely drink and I do like Eisberg or did when I was in the in between age of having outgrown wine diluted with lemonade but not quite developed enough to have wine undiluted. I need to read up on what foods and drinks will increase chance of IVF working. Am getting pregnacare on Monday. 

/links


----------



## betty-77

Hello,

PT its great to hear from you, thanks for still taking the time to look in on us all  
It's good you have started chemo and totally understandable that your feeling low.  As Loopy says its the bad cells leaving your body so you have a lot to cope with.  Try to think of this being the first step to getting well again and get some positive energy back.  i cant imagine how you must be feeling but i'm thinking of you and will keep you in my  .  
   

Betty xx


----------



## betty-77

Hello everyone,

hope you have all had a nice weekend, enjoy the last day of it.  me and dh have been babysitting a niece and nephew (12 & 16) from thursday until tomorrow   Lets just say we have had an eventful few days!!   

Emak hope you enjoyed your retail therapy yesterday   get anything nice??  When is your interview for the new job? I think your right about just going for origin.  we are going to look into how we can get our hands on the rest of the cash and if we think we can do it them i'm ready to go    if i were in your position on the list i would be happy enough to wait as it least the end is in sight!!  i just havent moved (perhaps slightly backwards  )  i'm going to go ahead and get the g.p referral sent tomorrow as it takes a couple of weeks to get the appointment sent through.


Tektron and Kate you never know we could be meeting eachother in origin soon!!  

bye for now, 

betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

Hope everyones having a peaceful wknd  

PT - Chemo is extremely difficult so its totally understandable that you're feeling this way. Its not always easy to stay positive when you've been through so much but its important to try and make the most of the support you're getting from your DH, friends, family and any professionals involved.  I have personal experience of cancer with my gran but my job also involves providing support to individuals who have cancer so I do understand how you're feeling.   

Cate - so glad to hear you're feeling so positive at last. How lovely of your DH to buy you the jewellery. It sounds lovely  

Emma - Hope you had a successful trip to the shops    I ended up in Victoria Sq on Friday before my app at RFC and am now officially bankrupt - will never learn  

Betty - good luck with getting sorted with origin

Any one heard from Trishy lately?  If you're lurking Trishy then hope everything is going well with your tx   

Hi to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Betty and Lia you are both on the go early this morning ,me thinks that no    was done last night  ........me also, hence I feeling great for a sunday 

PT    I was thinking about you the other day and was telling my ,Mum about the horrible time you and DH have been through    I am glad that you have started your chemo ,the most important thing is for you to get fit ,healthy and strong.We are all here for you and we are all thinking and praying for you  

Lia NOT a successful shopping trip at all...........came home empty handed  suppose thats not a bad thing really as i am supposed to be NOT spending at least until i find a job   then i will have to start thinking about Christmas pressies  Did you get anything nice yesterday?

Kate im on Dr Mc Manus private list ,think it possibly hasnt shifted much since she was off on maternity leave ,last week was actually the first time i checked my position on it and have to admit i was kinda  when they told me BUT it doesnt really matter anyway as my NHS turn is gonna come first No 13!!

Betty my interview is on Thursday for the job i would really want,but i also have an appitude test on Tuesday for another job so fingers crossed that one of them comes good  .Good luck with the cash finding mission !!
Right im off ,think i will finally get myself dressed and take the dog a walk.Chat later.
Emma  xxx


----------



## kate z

Hi everyone

PT i know we havnt chatted but i have seen your posts and just wanted to say I think your v brave and that im thinking of you x

Emma - I must ring up and find out where i am on the NHS list - i never asked before i was just told about 13 months which i now know to take with a pinch of salt. Thats great that you are moving up the list, I hope it flies by.

Betty - I know i always wonder when I'm in the waiting room of the Royal or origin if any of the girls are from on here. There is some difference between the waiting rooms - I want to take the cofee machine from Origin home with me!  Hope you get there soon x  

Cate congrats on getting your letter. I have done a bit of research and am going to eat loads of protein, drink two litres of water per day, Pineapple juice ( not pineapple before it is juiced) and brazil nuts, oily fish pumpkin and sunflower seeds. Loads of people seem to say drink a lot of organic semi skimmed milk but Zita West says no?  No coffee or tea or alchohol and v little exercise. 

Is anyone doing acupuncture? I have read about a clinic in Holywood which specialises in acupuncture in conjunction with IVF - has anyone tried them?

K xx


----------



## lia.g

Hey Emma - yep no   for me last night.  Have decided to try and be good since I've started my tx again. Quite refreshing to get up on a sunday without a hangover, isn't it   

Pity your shopping trip was unsuccessful but I guess you're right about the benefits on the purse strings  

I bought a lovely black dress in French Connection. Its my birthday on Tue but we're delaying celebrations until the 18th as my friends are home from Tenerife and Glasgow.  Heading to the ramore oriental in Portrush and then the synk at Kellys so thought it would be nice for that.  DH nearly took a buckle when he saw the receipt, but sure  

Got my 1st Auntie birthday card today from my new wee Nephew, Euan.  Has a wee bit written on the inside defining and auntie as "a lady who is a cross between a mum and a favourite big sister".  Thought that was really lovely.  Made me quite emotional  

Kate - I've had accupuncture in the past to help regulate my AF.  Worked a treat and really made me feel much more energised in general.  Zita West is a big fan so might be worth a try.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

PT thinking of you...

Emak i am doing fine, keeping good can't complain.  LO is doing well had a scan about a week ago, and LO is getting big now, 3d scan didn't come out as well as i had hoped as the placenta was in front of it.  Time is flying really can't say anything abut that, 9 weeks left.  Due 6th December so hope to be recovered for xmas... 

Kate i used the place you are talking about for acupuncture it is Sharon Campbell she is really good, makes you feel relaxed.  I went to her before and after et. Really think this helped!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

Wish I hadnt polished off that bottle of wine over dinner last night, am jealous of all you fresh people today. Oh well, better to get it done now so that I'm ready to stop when my referral to Origin comes through!

Kate - I am on Dr Traub's private list, and am No 21, which they say is about April next year. Still a 9 month wait on the nhs. Good luck for your appointment Friday.

As the referral for Origin hasnt come through, DH and I are thinking of a holiday this month. I have been saving all my leave from work for tx, but have 27 days to take before end Dec and my boss is having a canary! Some good deals for Lanzarote at the mo, so fingers crossed we'll get something booked this week. Mind you, that wont help with the weight loss mission!

I have been thinking about acupuncture too - does it hurt? I cant help getting the feeling it must hurt, but then I am not so good with needles. How many sessions did you have Missy?

T.


----------



## Ladyhex

good afternoon 

Cate thats great news about your letter !!  

Good Luck was the chemo      

ladyhex xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Tektron

I had quite a few acupuncture sessions, i have pcos and had very irregular cycles so before when knew we needed ivf or icsi had first tried acupuncture and found this really helpful, so i continued when we found out we needed ivf.  I think i had been going for about a year or so.  This was with a local chinese herbalist/acupuncturist.  When we were starting tx i contacted Sharon Campbell as she specialises in fertility acupuncture and went to her to ensure it didn't harm our chance with our tx.  

Missy xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone had a mice weekend apart from the weather yesterday.  DH and I went to see the QE2 and just about saw it through the rain, mist and cloud!!!  Really enjoyed what we could see of the Red Arrows.  

PT - thinking of you and DH.  Good to hear from you.  Please try and stay positive and  ing that chemo won't be too tough on you.

Cate - so glad to hear that your letter has come through.  Time to relax and prepare for your tx.  What a lovely DH you have buying you some nice jewellery.  

Lia -   for Tuesday.  Have a lovely day.  Glad to hear you are back on the tx road again and getting ready for ET.   ing for a   for you both.      

Loopy - your new hairdo sounds lovely (probably coz it sounds just like mine!!! ) Hope you and DH weren't too tired to enjoy the weekend 

Emma - Hope your interview goes well on Thursday and you get the job you really want.   .  Glad to hear you are getting near the top of the list for tx.  Hope you get your letter soon.

Betty - hope you get sorted out with Origin quickly and get started tx soon.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Thanks for all your good wished on our adoption.  We think the whole process will take about three years from start until we hopefully get our LO from Thailand.  We just hope and pray that things will work out for us.  Please say little prayers for us through our journey.  We have had a lovely weekend as it's my DH's first weekend off work in four weeks - we have spent lots of time together and we still have tomorrow together.

Talk Soon
Sara


----------



## lia.g

Awh thank you sara.  You're thoughts and good wishes mean a lot!

I'll will of course keep you and your DH in my thoughts and prayers and wish you all the best with the adoption process    

Lia xo


----------



## jooles

hi everyone  

well ive had a funny kind of weekend  was at party for my goddaughter in a family fun place yesterday and i have to say i was a mess afterwards!!!  seeing all the families having a great time, and all the babies and how cute and cosy everything was had me really upset!!! i couldnt believe it..... usually it does not bother me!!! hormones eh?? then someone said " all these kids running about screaming - arent you lucky you dont have any? erm NO!!!  poor hubby was at the end of my bad mood all day after that!!! i ended up going to bed for few hours i was knackered!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyhoo got over that and feeling much more positive today  im feeling very calm and relaxed at this stage re 2WW but know near the end of the week ill be tearing my hair out so no doubt ill be on here torturing you girls    said to my dh i didnt want to discuss it at all between now and next week and he asked what if he wanted to discuss it    poor thing doesnt know how to approach me at the minute!!  

i passed my driving test in june and have been using DH car which isnt very practical with him working etc then his friend sent text today to see if i wanted to buy his car!!!!!!!YES     nothing special and getting it cheap but it will be mine all mine!!!!! going for a test drive during week and if its ok ill have it by next weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!  going to be an eventful weekend in our humble abode next week as im due to do test as well yikes!!!!

anyhoo sorry to rant - just good to get it all out!!! hope everyone ok? 

well im off to bed - back to work in mornin  

night all 

jules xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Hope everyone is well, 

Cate, so gald you have gotten your letter. Aim to drink 2 litre of water a day, take 60g of protein a day, no caffeine, certainly no alcohol and plenty of fresh fruit and veg. In your 2ww, everyone talks about eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice for selenium which will help the eggs implant. As I don't like either of these, I took a selenium supplement instead. TBH Cate, I wouldn't consider the 2ww like any other 2 weeks waiting for AF where you might have been pg. This time you will have put your body through the mill with the drugs and procedures and you WILL be PUPO. Think carefully about whether travel and working for a few days is really the best thing, especially given that this is your one and only chance at tx. 

Lia, glad you had a lovely hol and yay for being back on the tx rollercoaster!!

Jooles    for hormotional Jooles and YAY for getting a new car!!! 

Emma, stick it out and wait for the job you really want, no point in being totally miserable. Either way good luck with allt he interviews and aptitude tests this week     

Loop, have fun breaking up allt he fights this week. FFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTT!!!

Tektron, hope your refereal goes through quickly to Origin, if not have a rockin time in Lanzarote!

Hi Betty, if you can go for Origin, go for it!!! There is no wait and their service is excellent. The biggest variable in cost if the drugs, I was on 300iu of Gonal-F and as a result my drugs were £870 but I really can't complain. 

Hi to everyone else  

Urgh, we have our first furry, 4-legged autumn friend in the cavity above the back door    And we don't know how to get him out    *wails*  between that and the HHHHHHUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGEEEEEEE bird-eater spiders that have started appearing in our house, I have to check every room when I go into it, just to make sure I am alone! Damn country living


----------



## Cate1976

Don't know yet whether we'll go to England for Christmas, parents are coming over here in December for a few days to fetch their dog (they're in Oz at the moment and DH and I are looking after Muffy). What I'm thinking is get signed off work for whole of 2ww and the wednesday&Thursday after test day. If that covers the first days of the sale, then if I'm feeling ok possibly travel over to parents on 22nd. Other possibility is that if I'm off work for Christmas, travel to England with parents in the car (will sleep if tired) and then travel home 27th. It also depends on when OTD is as DH and I have both said that if we get BFN, we'll want to be near church family especially the couple who've really been there.


----------



## holly01

its quiet on er today....
hope everyone is doin ok

nothin new to report er either,new haircut and wardrobe just! retail therapy an all that  only sad thing is alls a size bigger!!   ah well!!
i also had a nephews 2nd birthday party yday and it was grand no meltdown thank fully!!we were in americia this time 2 yrs ago!!
had a few visitors sat nite and a few bevies!that was grand to no tears!!
so nothin new to report chat l8r ladies


----------



## Cate1976

Hi Holly, glad to hear you've had a good weekend.  Glad you ddin't meltdown at your Nephew's birthday party.  I've found a list of foods to eat and avoid during IVf on another website I go on.  The eprson who ddi it has made it easy by writing what's good during each of the stages d/r, stimms and after ET.  I'm going to try to stick to it.  Some of it is what you should do anyway like 2 litres of water a day and 5 a day of fruit and veg.


----------



## angel83

Hi Ladies 

I have just recieved a 1st initial appointment at the Royal for the 13th November - Can any1 tell me what to expect if anything?

Thanks
Sinead


----------



## Cate1976

angel83:  DH and I had been under Altnagelvin so my HSG and DH's SA had already been done.  Dr Traub went through what had already been done, refered DH for SA to be done again.  Said that if SA gave same result as the previous one, we'd be looking at IVF to have our own LO.  Can't remember what else was discussed at that appointment.  DH's SA was in August and wre got letter week later saying that although his count was reduced, there was enough that IVf will be appropriate.  Had review and signed consent forms in February this year.  Got letter of offer last friday but DH and I do live in Western area which has shortest waiting list in NI.  You go on waiting list from date you sign consent forms.


----------



## Guest

Hi Angel, we had our 1st appointment with RFC in Feb, we are under Dr MCFaul.
It's generally just a few questions, how long you've been trying, medical history etc etc.
We had to come back to have my FSH levels tested and DH for s SA. That was done in April 
and then we had our follow up appointment in June, that's when we were put on the never ending waiting list.

We asked about IUI (before we got our results back) and Dr McFaul told us they really don't do it anymore
in the RFC because of funding. Apparently the success rates don't justify the costs. I actually found our 1st appointment 
like being left in limbo because without the test results and a follow up appointment you can't really progress any further.
Maybe I was a bit niave going into it thinking he would put us on the list there and then becasue I have a history of gynae probs and had already had a lap and dye test and a confirmed ovulation test.

Fingers crossed that it all goes well for you. Who are you seeing? If you can afford it I would suggest paying for a private follow up
appointment to get on the waiting list for treatment sooner.

What a horrible day, really had to drag myself out of bed this morning, was so lovely and comfy I just didn't want to get up.

I've taken the plunge and have started to save for treatment in Origin, just waiting for an appointment for an initial consulation, although I see they've put their prices up.......although miracles do happen so maybe I can spend my savings on some lovely baby things instead  .

Bumble Bee


----------



## emak

Hi Sinead ,I  have to say my experience with the RFC was pretty similar to Bumble bee.I already had all the investigations done in Altnagelvin so it was basically just a few questions and of course dildocam   .I , like bumble also thought that would be us on the waiting lists but NO you have to wait for a review which could take months and in the mean time get a FSH test done.If you don't want to waste time waiting for a nhs review go private just for that one appointment beats a whole lot of time wasting. Good luck Mrs I hope that Nov 13th comes around quick enough for you.

Bumble Bee hope that the saving goes well, I am so useless at saving BUT as you say miracles can happen  

Holly I'm glad you and DH had a lovely weekend ,you both deserve it  

Well girls I am just in from doing an aptitude test this morning.TBH if i passed the maths test it will have been by not very much but the English was grand..........so we will just have to wait and see  nothing  much else to report just enjoying my time as a lady of leisure 
Emma  xx


----------



## Cate1976

Short list of what's good during IVF food wise.

DR- 2-3 litres water, avoid caffiene, brazil nuts (high in Zinc)

STIMMING- 2-3 litres water, 1 litre milk or High protein diet, brzil nuts.

Post ET- 2-3 litres water, Pineapple juice NOT FROM CONCENTRATE, ( a good source of selenium to help implantation) 1 small glass a day but avoid eating actual pineapple. Eat brazil nuts or organic dried apricots (both for zinc and again selenium).

Long list.

  1. No caffeine at all. Watch the chocolate intake as it does have caffeine too!  If you do eat it, go for 70% type and have only a square or two per day.
  2. No pork meat or products at all - too hard on the digestion
  3. No alcohol
  4. 2 litres of water a day, more if you can drink it, preferably bottled not tap and still not fizzy
  5. Balance your sugar intake by avoiding biscuits, cakes, etc and eat low GI foods like oatcakes with peanut butter or any kind of nut butter, Nairns low GI biscuits are good.
  6. Herbal teas but not green tea it has caffeine and the decaf products have gone through too many chemical processes to rid them of caffeined so avoid if you can
  7. 5 portions of fruit and vegetables a day
  8. Try to eat protein with every meal to balance out your food cravings - eg boiled egg at breakfast or muesli with nuts and seeds
  9. Try not to fry eggs - the oil and heat damage the structure and goodness, go for boiled, poached or scrambled.
  10. Finally, watch how many "cleaning products" and smelly stuff you use around the house as the chemicals can get into your airways and pores and are not good and toxins like this are hard to remove from your systems - get the DH to do the housework in other words!

The smelley stuff one, would that include scented candles and plug in air fresheners?  What harm can they do?  I love coffee and have bought a jar of decaff.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

Just wanted to add a few wee notes to Cate's list of what's considered good during IVF:

Re decaf tea - Clipper don't use chemical processes to decaffinate their tea so their decaf green tea and decaf tea is OK to take.  I'd have been lost without it!  If you're taking herbal teas, you should make sure they don't contain rosehip.

When stimming, I followed Zita West's guidelines and tried to take 60g of protein a day, but as Cate said, mostly from dairy products not meat.  Cheese, cottage cheese, eggs, yogurts.  I also took Whey to Go protein shakes, 1 a day, while stimming as its a really pure form of protein.  And milk, organic if you prefer.

According to Zita West, bottled water should be glass bottles, not plastic but I didn't follow that one, I thought it was more important to drink the water than worry about where it came from.

I took a few days off work post-ET and rested but didn't do complete bed-rest, just took it a bit easier.  I tried to get out for a walk most days as I think it works wonders clearing the head and then went back to work about 3/4 days after ET to stress the rest of the 2WW away.

I also did acupuncture with both IVF cycles - worked second time round but not first, so go figure ...

There are unfortunately no guarantees with any of this, but if I was to try again, I'd do everything the same.

HTH whoever wanted it.


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies!

What a rotten day    Still, its my birthday so have had lots of chocolate to munch on all day which has cheered me up no end  

Cate, loving the list and especially the idea of DH doing the housework    I can just see his face when I give him that excuse.  He thinks I'm nuts enough as it is  

Emma - fingers crossed for good results in the aptitude tests

Weeza - good luck for the scan on Thur   

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all wrapped up nice and toasty and enjoying your evenings

Lia xo


----------



## shaz2

HI GIRLS,

IM BACK.... ,
well hows everyonr been doing? missed to many months to go over to catch up...lol...

any good news for anyone lately??

hope everyones doing well..

xx


----------



## Cate1976

Good to see you Shaz. Loads has haooened the last xouple of months. Looking at signatures will give you some info. Zita West says no swimming, is that just during 2ww or whole of pg. Thinking about maybe getting back to going swimming once a week and I thought swimming was ok in pg, thinking that a lot of pools do have special sesions for pg women.


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

What a lovely day we had (not).  Is it me or is the weather really depressing!!!

Lia - hope you had a lovely birthday.  Enjoy your choccies. 

Weeza - good luck for your scan on Thursday.  I'm sure you both are really excited.  Hope you get rid of your furry friend quickly.  I hate them and I have always said to DH that if anything like that got into the house that I would pack my bags and leave .

Emma - hope you get good results in your tests and get the job you really want.

Cate - glad you are getting prepared for your tx.  Hope you are hetting relaxed.

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for short post but I am going to bed.  Had a hard day at work and I'm exhausted.
Sara


----------



## holly01

Howdy ladies,hope ye are all ok ...
went to the movies there to see The Women!  what a loada crap hi!so vexed didnt see something else,ah well it got me outa the house as DH is away to buy cows   so wuda been home alone and to be honest i have been a homebird this last few weeks and its not gud for ya!!
heading back to work on thursday after 8 weeks off    i will be like the new girl all over again  poor wee clients   but i am glad to be going back and getting back into routine..............

i have been trying for a week now to contact my DR in dublin(re Napro)and i havnt herad a dicky bird from him so gettin a wee bit annoyed about that   he only be's in office on tuesday afternoons and of course our phone was playin up yday and today so prob have to wait till nxt wk till chat to him!dont think i can get me tubes checked til i have 1st AF after m/c anyway but just want it confirmed to put me mind at ease....

Lia    hope ye had a lovely day chick and got spoiled rotten!

sara the weather is crazy!it nvr stopped rainin er all day!!!i was like WTF!!!def affects the oul mood me thinks!!!

welcome back Shaz!

Angel as the others have said i dont think much happens at ure 1st appointment  chat,forms if even....  long drive for 5 mins !!

riteoo ladies thats it from me must slide on er chat l8r


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls

Shaz, welcome back, what's the crack with you? 

Lia       for yesterday!!! Hope you had a lovely day and got loads of lovely pressies!

Ooops,    sorry Loopy, didn't mean to jinx you, will keep my mouth    from now on     Although    that you had to get another pupil to break it up cos you are a tiny wee doll     Yes, the crafty ninja-mice (if there is one, there is always two my granny says) seem to have gotten the mars bar out of the trap last night and escaped with their lives    crafty ninja-mice are good, so tonight Weeza and DH will be stepping up their craftiness *strokes imaginary beard whilst plotting* 

Holly, is the women the one with Meg Ryan in it? She does my nut, I couldn't have watched it anyway. Where was your DH away to buy cattle at? Hope being back at work isn't too hard on you and hope you get through to the Napro doc soon    

Sara, hoep today isn't as hard for you  

Cate, no swimming in the 2ww due to risk of infection where they punctured the walls of the vagina to access the ovaries during EC. Some people say no swimming till after 12 weeks in pregnancy either but I think that is just to err on the side of caution. 

Hi to everyone else   

Thank you all for your good wishes for tomorrow, I can't wait!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi ladies

just looking some advice had a scan yesterday to check if injections where working ok, Dr Traub said that the overies where responding to quickly to the injections and so he has reduced the dosage till instead of 200ml till 100ml and i have another scan on Friday to check things again. not sure how this will affect things if any! the nurse said that they might bring egg collection forward a day, i am scheduled for tuesday so it might be monday. the scan looked good to me there seemed to be plenty of eggs and they looked big. I have had a few twinges today in my stomach but nothing major they just feel like period cramps.


----------



## shaz2

Hi all,

hi weeza, alls good here. am i right to say congratulations ...well done girl, im delighted for use...xx

Hows everyone been. Seems to be a lot of BFP'S have happened since i was last here in april. Thats great news, hope it continues.

xx


----------



## emak

Evening everyone
Hi Sharon hows things with you Mrs? Well i am guessing that you must be no12 on the list by now  we are finally getting there ,my wild guess will be for January time .What do you reckon Yip you are correct there has been quite a few BFP recently which is brill ,helps with the ole PMA .

Hi Angie ,i really hope that you are feeling OK ,just keep thinking of all the lovely wee eggs just waiting to be fertilized next week !!   that everything is fine with your scan on Friday and that everything goes to plan for next week.

Wezza i think i must have missed some news of yours.Have you got a scan tomorrow?? If so good luck and enjoy seeing your wee baba(s)  for the first time. Hope that you manage to catch your wee furry friend SOON.

Holly thanks for the tip about the movie. Good luck on your return to work ,you are so right about getting back into a routine it will help keep your mind occupied on other "stuff". I hope that your DH's shopping spree went well ,i wouldn't mind a nice bit of fillet steak right NOW.

Sara i hope that your work isn't leaving you too exhausted .Remember what they say about all work and no play  ..........thats something that NO ONE can accuse me of at the moment !!!

Girls i have a job interview in the morning and am totally   myself.I really want this job actually its the only one out of all the jobs i have applied for that i do want so say a wee prayer for me that i don't totally mess up .I am gonna sign off as i have a bit of studying to do.

Hi to all the rest of you dolls.
Emma  xx


----------



## betty-77

Weeza you must be so excited to be getting your 1st scan tomorrow!!  Best of luck, i'm so delighted for you   

Emak hope the job interview goes well , everything crossed for you


----------



## Cate1976

Lia:  hope you've had a good one.

Weeza: Thanks for that, good to know that swimming is ok during pg. They keep changing the advice though on what is and what isn't ok during pg. One I do know is that until fairly recently cottage cheese and cheeses like Philladelphia were on list of foods to avoid but now are ok. Good that shop bought mayonnaise is now ok as that was also on list of foods to avoid. Someone on another website I go on was told not to eat Marmite during pg by their mw for some reason. Really should read Zita West and Marilyn Glenvilles books which I've got. I've got the foods to eat and avoid pretty much sussed it's just all the other stuff like what activities are ok. I assume walking the mile into town and back home is ok once I've recovered from EC/ET or is that overdoing it? I'm still . I'm so strong now. One of my workmates GFs sister had a baby 7 weeks ago and today brought baby in for everyone to see. I was stood there smiling. Before my letter came I'd have found it very hard. All being well I'll be starting tx in 5 weeks time.

Emak:  for your interview tomorrow.  ing that it goes well and you're succesful.

Holly: Hope work goes ok for you.

Weeza: Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

What a nice day today - well until afternoon anyway!!!

Weeza - hope the scan goes well tomorrow.  I'm sure you can't wait to see your LO. 

Emma -  ing that your job interview goes well tomorrow and you get this job that you really want.  Good Luck.  My job is pretty hectic at the mo - it's none stop - so I am pretty tired most of the time.

Angie - hope EC goes well on whatever day they decide and you go on to get a  

Shaz - hi.  Hope you get to the top of the list soon.

Hi to everyone else
Sara


----------



## Lin111

Hi everyone.
Was wanting some info on review appointment with RFC.  What exactly will happen.  I have had FSH, HSG and 21 day ov bloods done - all OK.  DH SA was OK also back in Feb.  I am 'unexplained'.  Will they repeat SA test?  If so we were thinking of paying to have it done privately before appoint so that I would have results on day.  I hate the way it has taken us a year to get this far and I want to get the most from it.  Is there a physical examination?  What more can they test for.  I am about to turn 35 and because of reading too much on this subject, I'm convinced that I will just stop ovulating on my 35th birthday!!  Can an ovarian reserve test be discussed?  What sort of treatment are they likely to suggest?  
Appreciate any help on this.
- Lin


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Emma, huge fingers and everything else crossed for your interview today. I shall do a good luck job interview dance for you now     

Hi and welcome Linn, hope you find the answers you are looking for here   

Sara, urgh and    that your job is so hectic at the mo. Any more word about you first visit from SS? 

Angie, hope things work out ok, they seem to be on top of everything that's happening   

Cate, glad you are feeling much stronger. 

Hi everyone else    

Thanks for all your good wishes again! There was one healthy strong heartbeat there this morning, so DH and I are very happy and relieved. It's very surreal as well...... but in a good way   So now I'm done with Origin (eternally grateful) and back in the throes of the NHS again!


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning ladies
Just thougth I wud pop in here to see if anyone has ever used acupunture to help them on their way?
I am due to start my 3rd cycle of clomid (150mg) soon as the previous 2 cycles failed and have been reading up on acupunture.  I have found Sharon Campbell in Belfast but would be very interested if anyone knew of anyone in Bangor too?
Thanks


----------



## GemmaC

Weeza, A big Congrats to you and DH! I am so delighted for you both.  A little summer baby, awe!


----------



## angel83

Weeza a big congrats hun - im so happy it has worked out well.  

Thanks Girls for all your responses - really has helped me bigtime.  

Sinead


----------



## emak

Hi girls 
Wezza   to you and DH ,i am sure that you are both delighted and relived bring on May ,what a great time of year to have a baby and be off on maternity leave all summer 

Hi Lin ,when i had my review (we paid for a private appointment so cutting out the waiting) i wasn't examined or anything at all .I just came in with my fsh results etc and DH and i just filled out all the consent forms with Dr Traub and had a wee chat with him.I like you am soon to be turning 35 and feel that time is of the essence !! Regarding the ovarian reserve test ,think its called AMH test from what i am aware the RFC is bringing it in at the start of next year BUT origin do that test now instead of fsh.I hope that is of some help to you.When is your review? I have the phone number for a private review with Dr Traub/Mc Manus, if you would like it just say the word Mrs.

Hi Strawberry sorry cant help regarding acupuncture ,not my part of the country but i am sure that someone on here will be able to point you in the right direction.

Hi Gemma how have you been keeping? Anysign of you starting tx yet??

Girls thank you all soooooooooooo much for your messages of good luck for my interview today .I feel that it went well and i was able to answer all the questions they asked ,the thing against me is the lack of experience as the girl going in before me had loads more years under her belt but you never know..............just a waiting game now  .I will keep you all posted.
Emma  xx


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Emma, 

My place on the waiting list has not moved an inch since beginning of June so patiently waiting. (I went on Dr.Boyle's private list beginning of May) Its looking like it will def be next year at this stage, I am hoping early Spring.  Even though its soooooo hard waiting on the plus side it does give us a little longer to save. It would say physically I felt ready to go in the beginning of Sep, personally I felt it took up until then physically and emotionally to feel like myself again.
I don't think there will be much movement in Oct for private patients but hopefully by Nov things will have settled down and get going again. 

Lets hope you have not to much longer to wait! If you have any questions regarding treatment at RFC just shout and I will do my best to help. I so appreciated everyone advice on hear when I was going through.

Gemma


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls - 

Weeza - so glad to hear about your LO strong heartbeat.  I'm sure it was really emotional for you and DH.  I am so pleased for you both.  Bring on May for the big arrival.      .  As for my work - well the truth is I am a part timer so I finished today at 4 and that's me until Tuesday morning .  I really feel for the full time girls!  As for SS we haven't heard from them yet.  Think I will give them a call if I don't hear from them next week.  We are probably at the back of the list because we are going intercountry (not as important to SS as domestic adoption)

Emma - I wouldn't really worry about the other girls experience if you gave a good interview.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.  When will they let you know about the job?

Loopy One -   to DH.  Hope you get the cake finished (I decorate cakes as a hobby).  Have a nice meal tonite.

Strawberry - sorry can't help you with accupuncture as I only went once.  I have a fear of needles! .  I think someone discussed it before on this thread before but I could have imagined that!!!

Hi to everyone else
Sara

Gemma - hope you get moving on the list soon and get started your tx ASAP.


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Strawberry i do acupuncture in Bangor and attend Dr Hao she is at the back of the Flagship 16 Bingham street and i have found her to be really good.


----------



## shaz2

hi all,

weeza thats brilliant news im so delighted for you  ..xx

emma, brilliant about the interview ill say a wee prayer for ye and keep me posted if u get any word.

bit of advise needed...im now number 12 on waiting list for ivf in royal.(nhs). im wondering if this will be me starting on my next cycle or what?? i havent been seen since this time last year when my last cycle failed, so just wondering if i will have to re-do all the tests and forms etc??..any help??

hi to everyone, sorry im really no good at keeping up with all the names etc...lol..xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone - this is the first time I've been able to post in months as internet at home died and the one in work will let me read but not reply! Finally got home sorted out.

Weeza - what great news about BFP and scan!! So delighted for you. 

We are back on the treatment rollor coaster - started Down reg last Monday. I'm doing OK so far - just tired.

Strawberry - I went to Sharon Campbell before and after ET on frozen cycle - cycle wasn't successful, but Sharon was very nice. Don't think I'm going to bother this time though. Origin have put me on a lower dose of stimms so that I hopefully won't overstimulate again - I want one fresh cycle!! If this one doesn't work it will be back to the long wait for the Royal.

Cate - so glad you finally got your letter!

Glitter girl and Puddles - HI!


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza: Brilliant news, so pleased for you, love the ticker.

Emma: Glad the interview went well, even though the other person is more experienced, they'll choose who they think will be best. If you've answered the questions well, you could still get it.

Galaxy Girl: Welcome back. So glad to get my letter, have appointment next Thursday and will be starting tx mid November. OTD should be round New Year if all goes well.

I do have a big question though. DH and I don't have a car, first bus from Omagh-Belfast doesn't get to Europa until 0810. What are the chances of RFC doing scans at say 0900? If they won't then I'll either have to ask friends to take DH and I up and if no one able to, I'd have to travel up night before and stay in International Youth Hostel on Donegall Road. Single room is £19 night. I'd time taking drugs so that first is at 9am or 9.30 so if dose needed to be altered i wouldn't be taking it too late (I assume there is a bit of leeway with timings even if it's only an hour or 2).


----------



## bron11

Hi all - just wanted to check in with you all and say that officially I am off the NHS for IVF.  We had our scan today and peanut is in right place and strong heart beat.  Due 21 May, 8 weeks now.  So relieved.  

Now I am off list everyone behind me should move up one place, I was 10th end of Aug.  I also got a letter stating I would be offered treatment by Royal before Dec so hopefully this should apply to all of you around the same place on list.

Hope everyone is well and good luck for those having tx.  

Take care all Bron x


----------



## glitter girl

Galaxy Girl, great to see you back online, thats fantastic that youve started treatment again, best wishes.

Weeza, so delighted for you hun, great news.

Bron, again delighted for you too, I love to see positive news on here.

Cate, Im sure you are getting excited, not long to you get started. I know that with the injections the nurse from Origin told me that you should either take them in morning or at night but not to alternate between the two, to choose one and stick with it, either day or night. Im sure a difference of an hour or two wont make much diference as long as its in or around your usual time. Just check this with nurse when you go to pick up your drugs.

Holly, where are ye? Havn't heard from ya in ages.

Emma, hope you get that job.

Havn't been on here in a while myself. At the minute Im waiting to hear back from RFC that ive been sucessfully moved from ivf to icsi list. I have been assured that this is a simple process, but lets just wait and see if it is that straightforward??

Hope everyone is keeping well xx


----------



## Cate1976

Bron: Fantastic, so pleased for you.

Glitter Girl: I sure am excited. So glad the letter has come at long last. Only thing that's bothering me is whether RFC will be able to do the scans at 9am. Have appointment next Thursday and will ask then.


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls looks like its going to be another wet day.

had my scan today, they said that my ovaries are very stimulated but egg collection will still go ahead on tuesday but its more than likely that they will freeze them until my ovaries have settled down. I know its for the best but was disappointed that i have to wait a bit longer. they gave me instructions for my last injection etc. Im really scared about egg collection on Tuesday. this might sound like a stupid question, will they want my Husbands sample on tuesday too and fertilise the eggs then freeze the embro or will they just freeze my eggs then when its time for transfer ask for the sample then do the process??


----------



## GemmaC

Pm for you Angie Baby.


----------



## jooles

hey everybody  

hows everyone doing this rainy day   im just on for quick post at the minute as in work!! unfortunatley my 2ww is over as af came with a vengance this morning   didint even get to take a test as it was two days early and although i knew af was on the way i was still dissapointed this mornin   going to phone the hospital on monday to start tx again and give myself weekend to get my head down from up my  !!!!! goin to have a wee glass of wine later but after 3 weeks off it ill be on my ear after one or two me thinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

anyhoo hope everyone feeling ok and if i dont get on later ill speak to ya all over the weekend!!!

TGIF!!!!

jules xx


----------



## Lesley08

Just popped on and wanted to extend my congrats to Weeza and Bron  

Also Im delighted you have gotten your appointment at last Cate good luck with all the preparations  

Hope everyone has a great weekend - I wish I was heading back to Oxford this weekend   but will have to make do with rainy Belfast!!


Ive started my oestrogen and steroids today so its all getting closer - which also means i have to sort out the payment for the balance of my tx!!!

Take care 

Lesley xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,
What a horrible, dreary day.  Good day for cleaning the house though!

Bron -     to you and DH.  I am sure it was something really special to see your LO.  Look after yourself and your peanut and I hope May comes around quickly for you and Weeza.

Lesley - Good to hear you are started tx again.  Hopefully you get your 

Jooles - sorry to hear that your af arrived today.  Hope your next schedule of tx works for you.

Angie - sorry to hear about the hitch in your tx but the delay is for the best and you will get started again soon.  Hope ec goes well on Tuesday and you get lots of little eggs!

Galaxy - welcome back and good luck with tx

Glitter Girl - good to hear from you.  Hope you get the list sorted out with RFC and get started icsi soon.

Just a question girls (nothing to do with fertility btw).  My DH and I will be married 10 years in June and we want to plan a really relaxing, romantic holiday to celebrate.  Something special before we hopefully have another mouth to feed (if adoption works out - fingers and toes crossed).  Can any of you recommend anywhere as we can't decide.  We have thought of Malaysia but not sure.  If you have any good experiences of romantic holidays please let me know where you went.  

Talk Soon
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Jooles:      to you. Hope your next tx is succesful

Lesley: Hope you get a BFP 

Sara: It's not exotic but would still be warm in June but DH and I LOVED Copenhagen. Fantastic city, we did see quite a bit of the city but there were a few things we didn't get to and have said we'll go back to do the them. I text a friend from the Carlsberg Brewery (after the pint in the bar at the end) saying that DH and I will be back in Copenhagen in 5 years time but we'll have at least 1 LO with us. Tivoli Gardens are wonderful (I went on some of the funfair rides while DH went round the gardens, we tried to do it in an evening but next time will spend a day there. I did see the gardens lit up when I was on a ride that goes 80 metres in the air http://www.tivoli.dk/composite-4682.htm. Fantastic view of the gardens and city lit up at 2245 We did boat trip on the canals, 2 out of the 3 open top bus tours. We also went up the coast to Kronborg Castle which was fantastic. Don't bother hiring a car, the public transport is amazing.

I'm looking forward to next week, I know blood tests will be done (I don't like needles) but will anything else be done or discussed. I'll ask about having scans at 9am, don't know what my chances are though. What times do you have to do the sniffing for d/r or will I be able to choose times that suit me. How many times a day do you sniff? Loadsa questions I know but have lots to work round.

/links


----------



## emak

Hi girls    ITS THE WEEKEND    
Cate I like the sound of Copenhagen ,its not somewhere you would usually think of going to for a wee break but I will have to add it to my list of places to visit. Good luck for the appointment next week and i hope that they are able to work around the buses etc for you.

Sara i think that the Maldives would be a very romantic place to go to and i think that you can do a twin centre holiday ie Maldives and Thailand etc .I have never been but its at the top of my "list" it looks sooooooooooo beautiful.If you wanna stay in sunny Ireland or just a weekend break I can recommend a hotel in Donegal its called Solis Lough Eske Castle ,pure luxury.We stayed in it a few weeks ago when we attended a wedding and i have to say it was the nicest place i have ever stayed in.

Lesley good luck with all the meds Mrs and the cash finding !!! What date do you head over for your tx? I am glad that you are getting your head around the whole DE situation ,I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision for you but it will be sooooooooooo worth it when you and DH are holding your LO. 

Jooles    .You enjoy your wine tonight ,you deserve it!! Think i might have to join you  

Angie   for EC on Tuesday .Try not and be scared about it (easier said than done) I'm sure they give you loads of lovely drugs!!! I honestly haven't got a clue if your DH will need to provide a sample ,i hope that someone on ere will be able to answer that for you.I hope that the ole ovaries aren't causing you too much discomfort.

Glitter i hope that you have managed to get sorted out with the RFC and that you aren't keep waiting too long.

Bron   .I am sure you are still finding the news hard to believe ,it goes to show miracles can happen.I think May is such a lovely time to have a baby...........just thinking you and Wezza can go pram pushing together.

Girls i got word today to go for 2 interviews next week one on Monday and the other on Wednesday ,out of the 2 of them i would prefere the one on Monday.Its not at all want i want to do but the hours are OK and i really want to get stuck into work as the longer i am off the harder i am gonna find it starting back.No word back on yesterdays interview  ,but i suppose no news is good news  Right I'm off have a great weekend everyone.
Emma  xx


----------



## sara1

Cate - thanks for all the info.  i definately will look into it.  Copenhagan sounds great.  I can sympathise with you on then needle front as I have a real phobia which arose while having a lot of blood tests while taking Clomid.  You and DH will be in my thought and prayers during you tx.  

Emma - thanks for the info.  We have looked at the Maldives and they look great.  I also googled the hotel you stayed in and it looks beautiful - might convince hubbie to take me there for a weekend break sometime.   on your interviews next week - I hope they go well but I really hope you get that job that you really want.

Thanks for all the holiday info - I will end up with enough ideas for holidays for the rest of our lives .  We really love Cyprus and Canada but we would really like to try somewhere different as we have got stuck in a rut with these two destinations.  We want somewhere special as we didn't really enjoy our honeymoon.
Sara


----------



## shaz2

Hi everyone,

  bit of advise needed...im now number 12 on waiting list for ivf in royal.(nhs). im wondering if this will be me starting on my next cycle or what?? i havent been seen since this time last year when my last cycle failed, so just wondering if i will have to re-do all the tests and forms etc??..any help??

thanks

sharonxx


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies it really does mean a lot  

Emma we go on the 29 flying from Dublin and hopefully have et either on the 30 oct ( day3) or on the 1 Nov ( day 5) then we fly home on the 2 Nov! It is a lot to get your head round to be honest when we first had the diagnosis in feb of high FSH and Dr McFaul recommended donor egg I was dead set against it. However when I saw the state of my DH and thought about how happy Ive been since weve been together i started to reconsider. There have still been times when I have been very upset by it but I totally agree Emma once you are holding a baby it wont matter where it came from   i think this whole process is all about patience and Im really not good on that score Ive often wondered if that is what Im supposed to take from this, well that and a better understanding of another type of difficulty we can all have to face in this life!

Sara on the holiday front Im with Cate - i have a friend in Copenhagen and would go once every couple of years to see her. Its amazing and as Im sure Cate has already mentioned you can get an oversea train to Malmo in Sweden or take a boat to Finland or even Moscow if you are feeling very adventurous ( and rich!!). However if its somewhere hot you want one of the best trips I had was to Italy, we got a villa in the South of Italy flew with easyjet to Rome and got the train down and it was fab and very cheap when we were there.

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I didn't do the day trip to Sy malmo, that's on list for next visit to Copenhagen. We arrived hotel linchtime Friday, given cjoice DH woul have preferref to satry in hotel but even with no sleep during night at Stansted (too excited) and only snoozing on plane I was wide awake minuyte said plane landed. Did boat trip early Friday evening. Satgurday was open top bus tour that goes past Carlsberg Brewery and we got off there an did tour of brewery before doing rest of tour, luch in central square then late afternoon did open top bus tour that included Little Mermaid stature, I was surprised by how small she is. Saturday evebning we did Tivoli Gardens, as I mentioned I did funfair rides while DH did gardens. Sunday we went up the coast to Kronborg Castle which is whe Hamlet was based, I was interested innShakepspeare connection and thought correctly that DH would be intersted in Maritime musuem. We got tickets that included Maritime Musuem, State apartments, casements and the chapel. The chapel was beautiful, really well decorated but not over the top and I could feel God's presence in the place as well. Monday. weather was a bit grot so instead of making trip to Viking ship museum at Roskilde, we went into the city and did Ripley's Believe it or not, Hans Christian Anderson Museum then walked down street to do Guinness World Records and Mystique experience (you can get a ticket which does entry to all 4). We left Copenhagen on the Tuesday morning. On list of places for next visit are day in Tivoli Gardens, open top bus tour which we didn't do (includes St Saviours church), trip to Viking ship musuem and day trip to St Malmo. Only way to do it is going to be to arrange flights and hotel (Zleep hotel Ishoj is very convenient for the train to city http://www.zleep.dk, hotel we stayed in is above shoppingmall which is literally next to train station) so we have 5 full days in city. We'd been through a tough few months and Copenhagen was a fantastic break away to just relax, we'd have enjoyed anywhere not too hot but Copenhagen is a fantastic place to visit. Didn't think of boat to Finland or Moscow but trip to St Malmo was on the list of possibles for last trip.

/links


----------



## shaz2

hey loopy,

thanks but i meant when i get called will it 2 b start a round of treatment or will i have to do all the forms and tests all over again...lol...im with western board so hoping ill be called b4 sort of january or so...wat u think??..xx


----------



## holly01

Hi ladies  and  the   is shinning i am so glad as there is a lot of weddings down our way 2day!
Lesley u must be so excited that u are headin on the 29th and u will be coming back PUPO!!!!ohh its great i   u wont have to go back  !!   

Emak   for the interviews,hope u get the one u want

Shaz ure idea of a romatic trip sounds fantastic(can i come too   ) but cant help u on the destinations althou i always wanted to do safari!!!prob get eaten by a lion    

Wezza congrats again mrs    i'd say u and dh are still finding it hard to believe chick..lots of smiles this wend 

Glitter girl   grt to see ye back doll,any scandal 4 me?gud luck with the rfc .
i am back at work hence the lack of posts!!hada get  me fat a!se af the sofa b4 we had to get the doors widened and a crane in 2 get me out   omg we have a wedding in the Glen nxt fri and i have put on so much weight   really needa wise up and get back on track and stop comfort eating!!!so glad to be back at work it keeps me from the bun cupboard!!

Jooles so sorri ure     turned up she is such an oul hag and no doubt she will be banging on my door soon what with halloween an all loomin!!!  wish she wud go on strike and give us lovely ladies a bita peace! 

Angie sorri u have to have a freeze but its better for u chick,look after ureself and rest up...

i know i have missed some but not intentional big   to anyone i missed.

So as i said i am back at work and its grt to keep me mind occupied,headin out 2nite with a girl i went to school with and her DH and mine of course  so no doubt i will be fragile tomorrow,we havnt went to the moby since the miscarriage as i cant face the thought of it as the last wend we were there i was pg and walking around all smug  but i need to go and read it out b4 it closes for the season, so maybe nxt wend   oh no maybe nat have the weddin duh!!

must hit the shops er and get some fake tan 4 tonite!
have a nice wend ladies


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

Emma - glad the interview went well. Fingers crossed for you! And good luck with the two next week - you'll be all interviewed out girl  

Weeza and Bron - great news about the scans.  Lots of    till baby arrives

Jules - so sorry you didn't get good news this time around   

Lesley - Good luck with tx and hope everything works out for you  

Angie - good luck for EC on Tue.  I was in the same situation as you and my ET was delayed for 2 months.  Have just started tx again for FET.  I was so upset and thought 2 months was forever but it flew in and I now realise it was for the best and gave my body time to recover. And also on the postitive side, we got 26 eggs of which 21 fertilised!

Cate - glad to hear you've got your appointment  

Sara - no harm in giving SS a ring.  Speaking from experience, it can sometimes help to move things along!

Holly - Have fun tonight, don't drink too much haha 

As for me, have just started my 2nd week of spray for FET.  AF arrived today so not feeling too hot.  Mood was quite low the last few days but I'm guessing the fact that AF was imminent was why!
Had a nightmare week in work as well as was in court with one of my cases so that didn't really help the stress levels.  Looking forward to a relaxing weekend on the sofa doing absolutely nothing  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend 

Lia xo


----------



## shem

Hi girls just popping on to see how your all doingPT thinking of you and  your chemo is successful Trishy hope your tx is going wellAngie good luck for EC I know your dissapointed about the likelyhood of freezing but on the plus side you'll have plenty of eggsEmma good luck with your upcoming interviews I hope the right job comes your way Galaxy Girl best wishes for your tx Jooles sorry AF arrived enjoy your wine then you can focus on getting started againLesley best of luck for your tx I hope and   everything goes well for you and DHLia hope the D/R is going well once you start stimms the time will flyHolly thinking of you enjoy your nite tonite and when you do face the moby I hope it isn't too hard for you Hi to anyone Ive missed I hope you are all well whatever stage of tx your at.Shem xx


----------



## shaz2

Hey all.

Loopy thanks for that, it is jus up on a year now so will probably just have de get the bloods repeated then...hopefuly that will be us starting again then  .

hows everyone doing??

xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Where is everyone tonight?

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend? I done nothing ( apart from eat non-stop )


----------



## miawallace

Hi there-I'm new on here (if you want background information, would you mind very much looking for my previous posts, as it's a bit long-winded writing it down again-and I'm lazy!!).
I was wondering if there were any of you out there being seen at Craigavon hospital, or are around this area (I'm from Dungannon).
It's just out of interest, but I'm also going to attend the Craigavon support group on 12th November, so I might see some of you there.
Thanks!


----------



## Cate1976

Mia:  Welcome to NI girls. Don't know anything about Craigavon as DH and I were under Altnagelvin to begin with, had day 3/4 test, dye test and DH had his SA done there. We got referred to RFC when DH's SA came back not good and Altnagelvin had 4/5 mnth wait for it to be done again so consultant referred us as urgent case to RFC. That was Nov 06, had initial consultation at RFC end May 07, DH's SA was Aug 07, review was Feb this year and we got letter of offer 9 days ago. I'm ready for IVF and looking forward to it.

It's usually very quiet on here at the weekends but can get very busy during the week


----------



## holly01

Hi Mia and welcome...
i had my dye test in craigavon and 3 iui's
i am also in dungannon area,ask away plenty of ladies on er will be able to help.

so tired ladies we went out last nite and had a few bevies and then 2day we powerhosed our concrete all day, all aches and pains now!!must hit the cot......


----------



## happyness

hi im new was just looking for people to chat to just found out ave pcos would b great to chat to people from bfast was wonderin wot the n ireland thread was? xxx


----------



## happyness

hi im new just found out ave pcos bit scared and confused as to what happens now would be good to chat with all of use   xxx


----------



## Cate1976

This is it.  NI Girls Part 4.  As well as supporting each other through tough days (or sometimes weeks), we do some good ol Norn Irn craic.

I'm looking forward to tx.  Have decided that 24th October I'm going to light  a candle and have a 'day of reflection'.  I think it'll be good to do something symbolic on that day.


----------



## betty-77

happyness, glad you found your way here!!

I personally have not got any knowledge of PCOS - my diagnosis was 2 blocked tubes.  There will be plenty of support from the other girls on the thread though - usually more people post during the week than the weekend though.

chat soon 

betty xx


----------



## happyness

aww thanks for the reply i noticed on a few pages some of the girls metion mettin up does it happen often and if so were would the met? id b really interesed in goin along if thats k? xxx


----------



## betty-77

Hey happyness,

funny you should mention a meet up as i've just answerws miawallace post and said a meet up would be good.  to be honest i've never met up with anyone from the site before but some of the other girls have.  i'll start a new post and see if anyone is interested in a meet and take it from there! ?


Betty xx


----------



## happyness

yeah sounds good xxx


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Emma, good luck for the interview today but I hope the one from last week comes through for you first      you are really taking the bull by the horns about finding work again and I think you are doing great with all these interviews       it won't be long now!

Holly    glad to hear you are back at work and ready to face the weight-loss thread again    hope you enjoy the wedding this coming weekend and I hope it won't be too hard going to the moby   

Lesley, Yay for starting your drugs!! It really won't be long till you are heading over there!      for you!

Cate, hope your appt goes well this week! 

Sara, I think South Italy sounds lovely, or Sicily! Somewhere warm, quiet, the sea...... actually, my ideal romantic getaway is a lovely chalet, with the wooden window shutters and nice balcony, high in the swiss Alps with snow and a roaring fire to snuggle up in front of..... *dreamy sigh* but that may not work in June lol!

Loopy,   to your DH, hope you both had a lovely weekend!

Lia, yay that your tx is underway!!! Just think, this could be y our last af for a while    

Angie   it must be so frustrating to have to freeze and wait, but in a few months your body will be absolutely fit and well to get your embies back where they belong!

Hey Galaxy girl, how are you? good to see you back! 

Glitter girl, I ate like a pig non-stop as well this weekend  

Mia (loving the name and James May, he is so under-valued in society!) and happyness, welcome to the board.  

Mia, wow 7 years is a long time and I'm sorry to read you are having a hard time with your DP's family and all the new births    It's completely understandable as it is a reminder to you of what you are missing from your life and that you grieve for it. Sadly though, those outside of IF don't always understand that and wonder how can you be so upset over something you have never had    Hopefully you will find a channel here for your feelings. Does your DP's family know about your struggle? As for your questions about Craigavon, I went there for all my initial diagnosis but as wee needed ICSI, we were referred onto the RFC. I am a Dungannon girl as well   

Happyness, sorry to hear about your diagnosis, I'm sure it was a bit of a shock. Unfortunately I can't help you as our issue is male factor, but there are a few girsl about who can, so just hamg about and they will come to you!

Hi to everyone else   

Twas my birthday on Saturday and I spent Saturday night chugging down a bottle of shloer (oooh, get me!) and face down in the Thorntons    Good times


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,

weeza. happy belated birthday...  ...lol

mia welcome to the board, hope you get as much help and support from it that i have.

emma good luck today and i hope you get the job you want girl...oh an by the way not long for us now.. ...xx

happyness welcome, i also have pcos so anything i can help you with ask away.

good morning to everyone else...im pure ill today...totally hung over...need more than a   to bring me round today....lol..
How was everyones weekend??..

xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls

Weeza -    .  Hope you had a lovely day and enjoyed your Thorntons and shloer .  I love your idea of a romantic holiday in a chalet, roaring fire in with snow outside.  Hopefully we might experience that but with a LO in tow to see Santa in Lapland or something similar.  We still can't decide where to go or should I say I can't decide as my DH says that I can make the decision as he choose Canada this year.  Hope you are keeping well.

Emma -   for your interview.  Hope you get the job you really want.

Mia - welcome to the thread

Happyness - Welcome to you also.  I have pcos also so if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Holly - hope work is ok.  Good Luck with the weight loss.

Lia - hope tx isn't being too hard on you.      

Cate - your Day of Reflection sounds like a lovely idea.  Hope your appointment goes well.

Hi to everyone else I've missed
Sara


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

happyness said:


> hi im new just found out ave pcos bit scared and confused as to what happens now would be good to chat with all of use  xxx


Hi Happyness welcome to FF hun below is a link that will take you to the PCOS thread where you will find some helpful information

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Hi to all you Irish Lasses xxx

Martine xx


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza: Glad you had a good birthday, I'll be on the Eisberg (non alcoholic wine) for my birthday and Christmas. Is chocolate ok in moderation during tx and 2ww or not? DH has plans to get 2 1kg tins of chocs but If you can't have them then there's no way I'm letting him eat stuff I can't especially if its something I like.

Mia:      for you, family and friends getting pg and having babies has been hard on me as well. 

3 days to go. Got home from work and DH has bought 3 toy lorries (he wants to start collecting them). He got them for £11 in a charity shop and said he'd like me to get him some more for Christmas, then he said that all he wants for Christmas is for the IVF to work.


----------



## happyness

hi everyone thanks 4 the replys girls   how use all been doin happy bday also not to good wit names will take me a wee while to get used to it hehe use all seemed to ave good weekends mine was pretty poop sat in must of it and watched x factor which im lovin at the min den broke up the fella so all in all pretty   but sure another day has started, was wonderin could i ask few questions bout pcos was wonderin does any treatment work 4 the removal of all the extra hair? ive tried every diet goin and even joined the gym i think the staff wonder why i go hehe,im gettin my cyst removed and was wonderin had any of the girls had one removed and is the recovery period sore? xxx


----------



## holly01

[fly]          
* WEZZA*!!![/fly]

Howdy ladies whats the craic 2day?

Bron sorri  i 4got to say congrats on ure scan,glad all went well. 

Ladies me and DH are gonna have a massive halloween party and i am so looking forward to it!!!while powerhosin yday i had this brain wave  to have a fancy dress party for all our family and friends!!nat near wise i hear ye say and yip ure rite!!
we did this a few yrs back and it turned out to be a class nite!!we did up the house,we linned the living room walls with black bin liners OMG hilarious and had all the other spooky ideas!!but i am gonna go all out this yr!frig it lifes for living rite?!so i was out gettin diesel there and stopped in a wee shop on way home and picked up a few wee scary things just to get me started!!could i ask ye if anyone sees like big pumpkins that have lights inside that u can put outside the house cud ye yell my way please...want to do the outside steps etc....anyone any ideas that they cud share with me??and if anyone knows anywhere that does class fancy dress costumes let me know please....i know there is a place in the moy DH was sayin so mite have to pop over there soon..
so thats my news!big kid or what!!!

 martine!

Emak hope the interview went well chick

its a bit more lively on er today happyness!!are u enjoyin the x-factor?i missed it sat nite as we were heading out.

Mia hope u are finging the site useful

Anyone see mel b on paul o grady today OMG what a figure!!anyway shes is auctioning all the stuff in her house for charity!!pretty cool of er i thought,childrens cancer fund.


----------



## happyness

hi holly yeah lovin it hehe   goin all the way for the boy from here dont no how to spell his name hehe, emm der is place in town dat does outfits pubelos i think its called der is somewere in lisburn to not sure of the name but can find out and let u no? glad u had a good weekned xxx


----------



## weeza82

Morning, 

Holly, the Halloween party idea is class. The place in the Moy has loads of stuff, DH got a skeleton outfit from it and I got Maid Marion one year. Last year my party was a TV and film theme. I went as Mrs Doyle, my mate went as Granny Kumar and my sis went as Pat Butcher. She found a fur coat in a charity shop and bought a blonde wig. Lashings of blue eye shadow and a pair of HUGE earrings later and hey presto! One hilarious outfit. Her hubby went as Frank as well, but looked more like Inspector Gadget     I have a pile of decorations you can have a lend of of you want! We aren't having a party this year, so I won't be putting them up. Tescos does pumpkins but they aren't that big. Big enough though to scoop out and out a candle in though


----------



## chelle27

morning all - hope everyone is well and happy. 

I have a hsg dye test tomorrow and am petrified!! On a positve note at least something is finally happening. Has anyone had this recently? I attempted it about 5 years ago but it failed and i cant remember what is was like.


----------



## holly01

hi chelle,i had the dye test done a few yrs back in craigavon,it shudnt be sore and if it is then u have blocked tubes 2 paracetmol b4 helps,when i had mine done i was in complete agony and they told me my tubes were fine but after going private we discovered they were both blocked and where they were blocked looked like i was born that way so just be aware if u have alot of stomach pain after i'd go for a 2nd opinion if we hada 3 yrs ago i no doubt wuda had a family by now  .........sorri if i have scared ye but i wish someone hada explained to me b4 hand wuda save me a lot of unnecessary trips to the hospital for years!!

awh thanxs weeza for the offer and ideas!!i must get our halloween gear outa the attic and see how much we have gathered over the years as i pick up stuff every year so i will let ye know dolly,and i was hoping of gettin ready made pumpkins hate the oul work of cleaning out the real ones   so lazy rite!!!must get a boggie up to the moy,do u know if its open late any evening?


----------



## emak

Hi girls how have you all been??

Hi Chelle how r u ? Good luck for the hsg tomorrow,i had a lap and dye so i haven't a clue what a hsg is like ,do you be awake?? Hope your tubes are grand ,not like mine !!!

Holly I'm lovin the sound of your halloween party .Have you ever been in Derry on a Halloween night? CRAZY is an understatement !!!Should be a goodin this year as its on a weekend !!There is loads of fancy dress shops around the town at the moment if your stuck for ideas. 

Wezza I'm liking the sound of maid marion ..........bet your DH liked the outfit   Hows the bump coming on?

Girls i had an interview yesterday and i think it went well..............money [email protected] but office hours which is what i want after working shifts for 10 years !!! I have another interview AND an aptitude test tomorrow for different places ,i am starting to lose track of them all.TBH i don't really want any of them it would be just to tide me over iykwim !! Will keep yous all posted.
Shaz i hope that you have recovered from your hangover !!!
See yas Emma  xx


----------



## lia.g

Evening girls - gosh I stay away for a few days and have about 4 pages to catch up on - you girls sure can talk  

Thanks to everyone for their lovely comments about starting tx again.  To be honest its been pretty tough but I think its because I'm so stressed out at work at the moment.  Had a total flip out on Friday in the office, tears tantrums, the lot!  So not like me, think I stunned everyone    My boss actually asked me if I was capable of being in work and was clearly thinking I'd flipped a lid    Fine today though.

Weeza - happy belated birthday.  Glad the shloer went down well  

Emma - glad the interviews are going well.  Totally understand you wanting away from shifts.  Play havoc with your body clock.  Fingers crossed for you!

Mia and Happyness - glad to see you've come over to the NI thread  

Holly - your fancy dress party sound class.  My mates having one this year. Got my costume at the wknd - I'm going as RIP Unzel and DH is going as the dead groom.

Well, hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all having a good evening

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Good luck with all the jobs Emma, you never stop and certainly deserve a couple of them at least  

Weeza good to see you on and in  fine fettle as usual.

Holly love the sound of the party - its a fab idea- we went to a great one last year - the house was really well decked out - mostly balack bin bags but very effective and we watched 1970's horror movies. It was only then that I realised that the reason we were so keen on these as teenagers was because of their rather racy quality   I was humiliated trying to talk to this older man ( about 65) who was very adorable and sedate while an 18 year old with huge boobs ( on display) was being chaed around on the wall mounted 42 inch screen in front of me! Needless to say my plans to pace myself with the old   went well out the window after that.

All well with me ladies although Im definitely of the opinion that the steroids Im on are blowing me up like a big balloon   Its gorg - i might not get pg but at least Im gonna look it!!!To make matters worse I have a hen night this week and a wedding the week after and the tiniest ( what was I thinking ) black satin dress to squeeze into   Anyhoo at least Im busy busy busy until tx. have also arranged to go on a rally driving course ( dont ask Im really not sure Im fit to have anymore kids) and my Dh plays for the Antrim champions GAA football and he has a big match on Sunday in Newry - all in all there will be no hanging around until tx for me!

On the subject of waiting lists BTW I was talking to a girl in work who has been on the list at the RFC for nearly 3 years!!I thought even by there standards that was a bit much and told her to ring up!

Take care hope you all have a great night

Lesley xx


----------



## happyness

hi girls xxx


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

hope you are all well  

Emak hope you get something sorted on the job front soon - your certainly putting in every effort going to all these interviews - fair play to you - good luck

Lesley 3 yrs?  thats ridiculous, has she ever phoned to keep track of the list?  could have been knocked off list and never realised, i know that has happened before.

Weeza - happy birthday, glad the shloer went down well - hopefully thats what a few more of us will be on come Christmas time!!

Chelle good luck for dye test tomorrow.  I've had this done last year, unfortunatley for me it was painful as the dye couldnt get through but the xray didnt show a blockage - i had it repeated when i had a lap and was found to have blocked tubes.  i didnt know at the time as my doc didn't tell me to, but a lot of people seem to take painkillers before going in.  I would say for most people it is like a bad period cramp - sore but def bearable, for others no pain at all.  try not to worry about it though because it is over very quickly and you will have a result at the end of it.

hello to everyone else

speak soon

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

hey girls.
jus reading wat use all have been saying there about the dye test. I had mine down few years back an found it really really sore, but was told tubes werent blocked!!!

im confused now...


----------



## holly01

yep strange isnt it shaz......
every thought of gettin a 2nd opinion
thank god we did........


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls how is everyone, just on the subject about the dye test i had it done and really hated it i thought it was very sore.

Well i have some good news, i had egg collection yesterday really was not as bad as i thought it was going to be they give you plenty of pain relieve i was just quite sore last night not to bad this morning. they got 20 eggs from me which i was shocked i knew there was alot but 20!!. Phoned this morning to see how they are doing, 15 out of 20 was suitable for injection of sperm and 8 have FERTILISED!!   

unfortunately though they are going to freeze them all as i am at risk of OHSS, so i am praying them survive the freezing process and that i can get them transfered as soon as possiable


----------



## lia.g

Angie, 8 embryos thats great news    You must be delighted.    Freezing them for a bit will give your body time to recover and take it from me, the time will fly in.  Make sure you rest up and drink plenty of water!

Lia xo


----------



## Angie Baby

thanks lia, i see you are having FET 3rd Oct how is that going?? any advice on what to expect??


----------



## emak

Angie well done babe i am sure you are both delighted with 8 embies   sorry cant answer your question re FET if Trishy was around she would be able to fill you in.
Trishy if your looking in HI !!
Just back from todays interview ,think it went well..........just have to wait and see.About the job that i went for last week(the one i really want) well i got word back today to say that i was unsuccessful   BUT that my name was no1 in a reserve list if any positions become available.Awwwww well you win some you lose some!!!
Hey Lesley not long now Mrs !! Bet you cant wait just to get on with it.Good luck.
Right I'm off for now have 3 application forms to do  chat later.
Emma


----------



## lia.g

Hi Angie

Dr McFaul advised me to wait until I'd had 2 Afs before starting FET.  Start the spray again on day 21 for 2 weeks and then its spray and a hormone replacement tablet for a further 2 weeks, of and delightful pessaries.  They scan you to check thickness of lining of womb and if alls well then they put  embryos back a couple of days later.  

So I started spray on 3rd October, scan is 2nd Nov and ET is scheduled for 5th Nov.

Hope that helps and anything else you want to know just ask

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,me again.
Well i have some fantastic news on the job front..............ignore todays earlier post !!! Remember i said i didn't get the job i was after well i should have checked the answer machine ,the school i applied to also had a position to cover maternity leave and i got it     I start on FRIDAY !!!! I know its only for 9 months but i am soooooooooo happy to have got it ,as i have been out of that line of work for many years BUT have always wanted to go back to it ,so as you all can imagine i am on   at the moment.I really hope that it will lead to something more permanant but at the moment I'm too happy to care. Also an update on the RFC waiting lists girls Shaz was always 1 place in front of me and she told me she was no7 ,so i rang today and I'm no7 so Shaz is 6 , I'm telling you girls i am in a state of shock on both counts   the lists hardly moved for months and now a massive jump looks like i could be getting called around Christmas time ,I'm scared and excited IYKWIM 

Loopy good to see you back  me thinks that you have been partying too hard Mrs.........you know your not as young as you used to be   .How is the crazy teens getting on

Right I'm off to get my dinner.
Emma  xx


----------



## lia.g

Whoo hoo, Emma congrats on the job


----------



## holly01

[fly]      Emma[/fly]

well done Angie thats grt news...rest up now and get ure body all ready for whenever they decide to do ure FET  

 Loopy course we missed u!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Angie: Hope it's not too long before you're able to have FET.

Emma: Congratulations on the new job, hope it goes well.

I know its only blood tests (and I hate needles) but I'm looking forward to tomorrow. We're getting 0925 bus up so we can do a bit of browsing to get ideas for Christmas pressies for family. Will go to Mothercare to look at toys for our Nephew and maybe, if DH lets me other stuff as well .


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Just a short reply as going to bed!!!

Emma -         .  Well done on getting the job.  No more application forms for you.   When do you start?  Oh and even more important - great news on the waiting list - soon be your turn.

Cate -   tomorrow.  I can sympathise with the needle issue.  I have real problems with needles. 

Loopy - relax and take it easy.  Life sounds a bit hectic.

Hi to everyone else
Sara


----------



## shaz2

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? any goss??

Hey loopy welcome back.. ..me thinks ur gone a bit mad this week.  ...lol...

EMMA.........WELL DONE GIRL. BRILLIANT NEWS ALL ROUND....   . My nephew is p5 there and my wee niece is p1....things are really looking up for us at minuet, hopefuly its all good signs....

well ive been trying de do a bit of  , but its not really making much difference just yet. and to add to it the   arrived today with a vengence....   .

well bed time for me. so nite girls take care.............xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning y'all, 

Emma, YAY YAY and thrice YAY on the job       and good luck for starting tomorrow   and YAYAYAYAY!! on the waiting lists! Won't be long now      it's been a good week for you!

Loopy, glad you had a good weekend and hopr the crazy teens aren't ripping each others hair out this week    LMAO at Hooley, it reminded me of that crazy teacher woman in Balamory with the awful hair   

Cate, good luck today

Angie, great news on the fertilisation but it will be no time at all till transfer     

HI to everyone else   

On the HSG front, I thought the point where they inserted the dye hurt, but it was like a quick burst of pain which made me leap in the air off the table    , afterwards I did have some AF-type cramps. BUT overall I was fortunate and didn't have the same experiences as some of the other girls on here. BUT. One piece  of advice, bring your own sanitary towel. THe ones provided ain the hospital are those huge brock ones that are so big you think they are sticking out the back and that everyone can see     

And one for the oldies, my arch nemesis LSB had a wee girl at the weekend. Must to my huge disappointment she is to be called Emma. We had all been hoping for something fabulously chav-tastic like Destiny or Calypso   LSB now aims to b/f for 6 months, but she never quit the drink and the **** during pg, and something tells me she won't for b/f either


----------



## holly01

where is everyone...........................
its so lonelyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
please come back.............


----------



## holly01

ooh i know now whats wrong  its the smell of me isnt it  !!!
been slappin the oul tan on 4 the weddin all evenin....wudnt blame ye 4 stayin away i wud 2   god it stinks!
well i hope the weather behaves 2mara       hada go buy a cardie 2day 2 keep me warm 2mara till i get a few hot whiskies in me      
ok dont do as much chattin 2mara as ye's did 2day now  !!!!
l8r ladies................................................


----------



## holly01

just me again.......................
was thinkin wudnt it be grt if we had a n ireland chatroom and we cud all go online together 4 an oul gos whenever we wanted   was in the general chatroom there and felt like 'billy no mates' big time!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Our appointment today was just for blood tests they have to do. Know the results won't be a problem though. Asked about whether there's a charge for storage of any spare embryos and there isn't which is good. Not so good news is that more often than not there aren't embryos to freeze. Reason is that embryos have to be really good quality to be able to survive the freezing and thawing process. I then asked that if embryos can be frozen. how much it is for Frozen Embryo Transfer to be told it's about £1000. Saving for that wouldn't be easy especially as we're saving for my sister's wedding early 2010 (she's getting married in Jamaica). The IVF has 40% of working with 25% of it being twins (double the blessing). Realistically, it looks as though we are looking at trusting God that this one go at IVF works.


----------



## Tektron

Hi,

Havent been posting for a week or so, but have been quietly lurking from time to time.

Angie - congrats on the embies  

Emma - congrats on the job!! Good luck for tomorrow.

Finally got my letter from origin today - its taken exactly 1 month for the consultant to send the referral!! Would you believe it, we went ahead and booked the holiday to Lanzarote as we figured it was gonna take longer than we first hoped, and the first appointment is on the 30th when we are away  !!

I'll have to ring them in the morning and hope they can give us an appointment as soon as we get back. AF due to start on Monday 20th, do you think its likely if we got 1st appt early Nov they would let me start tx on Nov cycle - AF due 17th Nov? Or is that wishful thinking??

Take care - will try to lurk less and chat more!

T.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

holly01 said:


> just me again.......................
> was thinkin wudnt it be grt if we had a n ireland chatroom and we cud all go online together 4 an oul gos whenever we wanted  was in the general chatroom there and felt like 'billy no mates' big time!!!


Hi Girls i can arrange a irish night if you are all up for it!! I can even make a room of our own and it will just be you girls.

Martine xx


----------



## holly01

sounds like the ticket martine be some   then    our own wee private chat room ahhh,be no work done at all then  

ah ladies we had a class day at the weddin yday me feets boogied af me!!i need 2 new big toes...who invented peep toed shoes   
wee bit worsa the ware today  

cate did ye get all ure questions answered yday?the bus schedules etc....imagine nov ure starting wohooooo

typicial eah Tretron whenever ye get a wee hol booked ure appointment arrives   hope ye get reschudled 

emma u all excited about ure new job   

 loopy Hooley er    me party plans were on a standstill till we got the weddin over so now its full steam ahead...got me pumpkins in asda that light up for outside      needa look 4 a really gud outfit 4 us both now seein as we are the hosts an all that 
anyone else doin anything as outragious as meself? 
grt day 4 the fire 2day............


----------



## emak

Hi all
Hows the weekend going? Well 1st day at work went well,everyone is very nice ,so i just have to find my feet iykwim. I am heading out tonite with the girls its been ages since i was out with them all ...........most of them are all mums so a night out had to be pre arranged about a month in advance so they could all get babysitters etc i really hope that i am in the same position this time next year   
Holly how is the head now Mrs? I am dreading tomorrow as i get the worse hangovers ever ,i am even stressing about what i am gonna drink ,me thinks i will stick to beer tonight not great for the diet but i don't wanna be sick tomorrow.I have had way too many conversations with the big white telephone recently    Glad the wedding went well for ya yesterday shame bout the weather 
Tektron i really hope that you manage to get your appointment changed and ENJOY your holiday (I'm sooooooooooooooooooo jealous) 
Cate great you got sorted with RFC ,did you manage to get all your questions re times etc answered?? Lucky you going to Jamaica are you doing bridesmaid ?
Loopy what you at this weekend? Any mad parties to go to?
Martine I'm well up for our own wee chatroom 
Right I'm off have to go and make myself look beautiful for tonight .........YES I know its only 4.20 but thats how long it will take     
Emma  xx


----------



## emak

LOOPY and WEZZA Thanks for the wee messages ,only just found them.


----------



## Cate1976

Forgot to say in last post that I asked if scans can be 9am or later and the nurses said it wouldn't be a problem. Not been asked to be bridesmaid. It's early yet. 

Chat room sounds good.

Holly: Hope you've recovered.

Emma: Glad your first day went well.

Hi to the rest of you, I'm going to try and relax as much as possible. RFC told me that d/r is anything from 3-5 weeks and stimms is 11 0r 13 days and once EC is done it's 2-3 days before Et which I already knew. Puts OTD anywhere between end December and mid January.


----------



## holly01

Howdy ladies whats craicin the day then........like a ghost town on er today again..i miss the oul days when we were all flat to the mat gablin away...oh its ok i know u all have lives unlike poor me and DH    

what about the X factor last nite then......Eoghans still hangin on in there

hows the head today emak?u go anywhere nice?hope ure nat sufferin toooo much  

nathin happein round these parts today went to town 4 a walk around with DH and had a sarnie and home now infronta the fire again  few gud filims on tonite the 'oldies' dirty dancing etc so thats my nite sorted with the tub of pringles  'what diet'!! oh i was in new look there an picked up  a wee dressy/thingy i had been lookin 4 and me loves it!!!!so headin to the moby nxt wend and am lookin 4ward to it now have a wee outfit sorted to go clubin in   

hope u are all well and enoyin the lovely weather!!!u wana see my street with leaves   after all me hard work last week powerhosin etc!!!


----------



## holly01

p.s loopy hope ye enjoyed ure wispa sooo love them thingys!!!!!YUMMMMY


----------



## Cate1976

Hi. It's been quiet even for a Sunday today. I'm ok, told my friend who's really been there for me about my plan for Friday and he said it sounded good. I said that I feel I need to get over Feb 05 and the only way is to do something symbolic so I'm going to buy a Lemon Lavender Yankee candle and light it. Will put some music on as well.

AF is due during the next couple days. What does pre treatment appointment involve apart from being shown how to do the drugs? I know some need to be kept in fridge, how long can they be out for? DH and I will be getting bus and it could be as much as 3 hours between picking them up and getting them in fridge at home. If needs be I have got a small cool bag I could use.

Was talking to Mum this morning (She and Dad are in Oz on holiday) and filled her in on Thursday, when I said that if we get spare embryos but IVF doesn't work, it's £1000 for FET which will be hard with saving for little sister's wedding, Mum replied that we'll talk about it later on. I said to a couple of friends that I'm hoping,  and trusting God that the IVF is going to work.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Evening Ladies when is good this week for you all for a   let me know and i can sort it out.

Martine xx


----------



## happyness

hi grils hope everyone had a good weekend?  the x factor was good dis wk any one been at funderland? wot use all think bout a met up soon? x


----------



## Cate1976

Tuesday, Thursday or Friday is good for me for chin wag. Not been to Planet Fun yet but hoping to go after pay day, DH said he'll come with me and watch me on the big stuff and he might go on a couple of smaller rides.


----------



## shaz2

hey girls.

how was everyones weekend??

emma hows the new job? wat class did u get??..

thursday would be a good nite for me for a good ole  ...lol...

heading de disney land paris in 3 weeks time and i so cany wait.....im worse than a child ha ha..

xx


----------



## Cate1976

AF is here  never thought I'd be happy for AF to turn up, need to get details sent to RFC. Looks like I'll be starting tx on 9th November.

Hope everyone's had a good weekend.

10am and I'm the first to post today, where is everyone? I know a few are ow on the bumps and babies thread now.


----------



## Lesley08

Morning all,
well I can safely report that it is not a good idea to go on a hen night and have a couple of glasseds of vino while preparing for IVF!!!!The effects of the wine and the massive dosages of oestrogen and steroid Im on really wasnt pleasant - needless to say it was the big white telephone for me yesterday punctuated with bouts of crying about how I had probably ruined our chances etc...Feeling much better - actually amazing theres nothing like a bad hangover to make you realise how healthy you ususally feel and Im a lot less guilty as I feel sick and dizzy today as well and reckon it might be partly due to meds having gone up on Friday to the full amount - joyous all this isnt it!!!

Hope you all had a great and more sober weekend than me   My DH reckons that the sooner Im pg the better just to keep me on the straight and narrow!!!


lesley xx


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
I hope that Monday wasn't too bad for you all.I am really enjoying my new job ,so its so far so good at my end.Shaz I'm in with the p2s share my time between the 3 classes ,its non stop all day but in a really good way.What primary did you say that your niece/nephew is in?
Loopy why did you have to mention WISPA i have been trying soooooooo hard to avoid them and been doing a pretty good job up to now ,think i need a sugar fix   
Lesley sorry to hear you had a rough one yesterday ,i wasn't feeling too great myself but thankfully managed to avoid the big white telephone (for a change) I hope that the drugs aren't being too hard on ya.
Cate        for AF showing up Nov 9th will be around before you know it.
Happyness are you hooked on the xfactor ? I am for sure ,there are so many good acts this year its hard to know who might win ,i still don't have a fav so am voting for the wee local lad at the moment.
Martine any night would suit me..........I'm the same as Loopy after school please   OMG you don't realise how good it is not to be working shifts anymore 9-3 u cant beat it!!!
Hi to all the rest of yous where ever you are all hiding 
Emma  xx


----------



## jooles

hi everyone!!!!!!

well great to read up on all the posts and finding everyone in good form and soudning positive    not much happening with us so just been lying low. went back on menopur last week so have first scan in morning!!! had a nightmare few days though with an aul stomach bug and migraine type thingy so havent been looking after myself as well as i should ie loadsa crap to eat and chocolate to munch on   ah well i was feeling sorry for myself and needed some TLC    

anyhoo feeling good bit better today!!!!  so just a short post to say hello    im off to epilate my legs for the first time ever!!!!   dreading it but cant be doing with going for leg waxing everytime ive to go to hospital its costing me a fortune  and im sure the last thing any doc wants to see first thing in the mornin are my aul hairy pins  

ive missed all the gossip and its good to catch up with ya all again   

take care 

jules xx


----------



## shaz2

hey everyone, 

well i had a very quiet weekend for a wee change. ..lol...hope use all had a brilliant weekend watever use all got up 2.. im loving the x factor at the minute,* im the same as u emma im supporting wee eoghan as well, My niece is in primary2 and nephew in primary 5..not sure their teachers names though, if ur in primary2 u r bound to know r holly she is a wee character!!!(probably an understatement)...lol*
loopy ive been dyin to go to disney for years so i just thought ahh hell ill go and book it...  /

jooles, waxing isnt that bad wants ur skin gets used to it and if u exfoliate well it will make it easier, plus them ole home waxing kits r much more soarer on the skin than a proper wax...i always recommend people take a wee paracetamol prior to their waxin....lol

cate     for af arriving, ur tx will be started an all in no time...good luck ..x

catch use all soon....xx


----------



## betty-77

Hello,

Just read this on BBC News and thought i would post.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7681989.stm

Betty xx

/links


----------



## shaz2

hi betty,

just checked out that link....interesting 

x


----------



## emak

Hi all
Well isnt that GOOD news today for a change    I really hope that the extra money makes a difference ,i read on the teletext that some couples are waiting up to 2 years for tx think its more like 3 years in some areas ..............i wonder how long it will take for things to actually start improving 
Girls listen to Shaz re waxing shes a professional !!! Yip i know your wee niece(well i know the name) so many faces and names to remember but im getting there ,if you ask her bout me im the one whos surname they all have a giggle at    Enjoy Disney ,im soooooooo jealous.
Jooles hope you are feeling a good bit better now hun.Good luck with the scan tomorrow.
Its a bit quiet around ere ,girls where have you all gone? After 12 years together i have finally managed to get DH to make the dinner   i told him its gonna be a rota from now on,i will keep u posted on how it gos,not holding out much hope of it lasting   the crazy thing is that he is a trained chef ,me thinks its a case of can cook wont cook !!!
Must go as the chef is calling me for dinner.
Emma  xx


----------



## Cate1976

That is good news. Wonder how long it'll be before it's implemented though.


----------



## shaz2

hi girls, 

hey emma is ur surname something like conuct or something....lol...i asked holly did she get a new class room helper and she said yes, she cant wait to ask u if u no her auntie....lol....im takin her to high school musical tomorrow, god help me...lol..naw shes a good kid..

loopy its just disney paris we are going to, id love to go to florida but cause of the aps i cant chance the flying. 

im back at st marys hospital in london in december for few more tests, ive been reading alot of different advice regarding the treating of aps, so hoping they will give me some answers... 

Well girls instead of losing the weight im bloody putting it on.....i cant face the   this week...any advise??

xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

I know it's been a while since Ive been on here. Just been flat out with work and other commitments.

Cate, delighted to see that you will be starting your treatment soon, best wishes for that.

I know there are others also started treatment, havn't had time to look back at threads but best of luck to you all


----------



## glitter girl

http://www.dhsspsni.gov.uk/showconsultations?txtid=32566

Girls some of you may want to have a look at this

/links


----------



## jooles

loopy if you werent loopy before you went into that chat room you would be now    phew i couldnt keep up!!! im away for a lie down in a darkened room


----------



## Cate1976

Chat room was busy cos of the quiz. It'd be cool if we could have our own chat room. That document is interesting. I agree with the proposal to try and reduce waitng times and then look at funding a cycle of IVF and a cycle of FET.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Girls how does Monday night 7.30pm sound for a chat night for you lovely ladies?

Let me know if it suits.

Martine xx


----------



## Cate1976

Can't do Monday as that's college night and I work Wednesday 4-8pm.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Tues/Friday then hun


----------



## shaz2

tuesdays good for me martine.... 

Martine, ive just noticed ur weight loss ticker, if u dont mind me askin how much weight have u lost and how did u do it??

xx


----------



## lia.g

Hey Ladies

Haven't been on for a bit so got a lot to catch up on.  Started my hormone replacement tablets yesterday so only 2 weeks till ET now!  Been feeling really crap but not sure if its the tx or just the stress at work  

I see some of you have been in the chat rooms!  Hope that was fun 

Cate - glad to see your AF has arrived and you'll be starting treatment soon   

Jules - hope the scan went well and hope you're feeling a bit better now  

Emma - glad to hear you're enjoying the new job  

Trishy - if you're looking in, hope everything is going well.  Not quite sure what stage your tx is at but hoping and   it all works out for you   

Hi to everyone else.  Will take me a bit to catch up again so sorry not many personals.

Well I'm off today, waiting on a delivery from Argos.  Not very helpful when they give you a delivery slot of between 11am and 6pm, especially when your work is over and hour away from your house!      DH is in Madrid to watch the liverpool game tonight so been left to me.  Whats the bets they arrive at 5.55      Still, shouldn't complain as its an extra wardrobe and chest of drawers to go in the study to take the overflow of my clothes from the bedroom   

Well hope everyones having a good day 

Lia xo


----------



## betty-77

would love to join in on "chat night" but i have guitar lessons on tuesdays so it would need to be Thursday for me??

Betty xx


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Girls how is everyone, i haven been on for a few days, i have been in hospital due to OHSS after egg collection my stomach swelled up so much i had alot of fluid in my stomach but im home now and on the amend so im just hoping to get better as soon as possible so egg transfer can go ahead.


----------



## Tearful

Hello Everyone 

Just a quick one, was just wondering if anyone who hasn't posted details on thread for waiting lists would like to. 
Been interesting so far even with the few replies.  Sure as hell beats the 'not knowing anything' or the constant ringing noise when trying to call RFC. 
Would still love to hear info on private lists not only at RFC but also Origin.

      

P.s Can't remember where i read it as so many talking pages on 'Ireland' thread, but the email idea with regards waiting list enquiries to/from RFC sounds great. Just wish it would start soon. But until then thought Waiting List thread would be a little interesting. 

_Best Wishes to ALL xx_


----------



## holly01

Angie hope u are feeling better hon...

wow martine just look at ure ticker fabulous.com!!!!! 

any nite suits me (have no life  ).....is there anyway of an hr or so a few nites then that wud suit everyone or is that a stupid question (nat sure how it works )

 to everyone


----------



## lia.g

Thanks loopy!  I wish you hadn't mentioned WISPAs though - you've put me in the mood for one now  

You girls all put me to shame with your keep fit activities!  I went ten pin bowling for the 1st time in years at the wknd with mates and my legs and arms are still aching.  Used muscles I didn't know existed  

Angie - I was in the same position a few months ago.  OHSS really isn't pleasant is it?  Just rest up and drink plenty and you'll soon be on the mend.  Try to concentrate on the positives, the number of frosties you have and the fact that your body will be well rested in preparation for transfer   

Lia xo


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

1st chat night - Tomorrow at 7.30pm and then we can arrange another night while every one is there..

Hope to see you all there.

Martine xx


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls 
I was on here during my clomid but after failure needed a break. Much better at dealing with all this than before.

Also had to concentrate on finishing a masters disertaion but it's all finished and I'm a free woman now.

Concentrating on preparing for IVF - need to loose a couple of stone put on during the studying and getting fit again with DH.

Told we would be seen around May 2009 but that could change now with the news in the last couple of days.

All the other girls seems to have moved on and there are different faces - is there anyone there I know?

Forgive me for taking a while to get the know you all.

Keen on meeting up if you have organised anything like that over the last few months especially IVF girls.

Thanks again for still being there for each other.

Apparition


----------



## Cate1976

Angie: Get well soon.

Tomorrow 7.30 is ok for me. other nights I'm about are Tuesday and Friday.

Apparition: Hi. 

I'm ok, looking forward to tx but have to get through Friday first. Am buying a DVD of worship music and a candle (Yankee lemon lavender). Plan is to watch the DVD while the candle burns. Just something symbolic. I need to put Feb 05 behind me and look to the future. Work has been tough, it's not been the newborn clothes that have got me but the baby boys and baby girls (start at 3-6 months and go up to age 4-5) came close to tears a couple of times on Monday seeing some of the stuff in age 3-4. These got me more than anything http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/youngerboys/8/8, http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/youngergirls/23/2, other thing that got to me isn't on the website but is pair of red trousers with picture of a tractor on them. One of my workmates kept pressing the thing on the boys top until I said it was beginning to annoy me which wasn't a good idea (am usually in a bit of a mood day AF comes anyway). Am keeping eye out for postie on days I'm in as next thing to arrive will be schedule, posted AF form Monday 1st class so it should ahve got to RFC Tuesday and they send schedule out within 14 days, can anyone remember how close to the 14 days it was that they got schedule? Next question, what time do pre treatment appointments usually be and how long do they take? 

/links


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

Am i the only one who missed that MARY C had a baby boy born at 29 weeks on the 23rd sept?

Sinead


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Shaz first thing yesterday morning wee Holly runs up to me and asked do you know Sharon ? She is very cute and funny and keeps calling me Emma    and yes I have a very unusual surname .I see you are heading off to London in December for tests ,it might be the case that you have already started tx by then 
Angel where have you been hiding mrs? Its so easy to miss news on ere ,i find if i miss a day or two its so hard to catch up.I havent heard any more news about Mary or her wee boy i really hope that he is doing well.
Cate i think its a lovely idea what you are planning for tomorrow and you are so right you need to look to the future.
Apparition hi ya ,i dont think i remember you, are you from way back?   What were you studying? Good luck with the health kick ,you should come over to the weight loss thread we all try to spur each other on,come to think of it i would need to be going over to the weight loss myself 
Lia did you enjoy the bowling? I really enjoy a wee night at the bowling alley ,it makes a nice change from just sitting in a bar drinking..........you can drink and bowl 
Angie i really hope that you are feeling a lot better.Poor you !!  
Lia did your delivery arrive from Argos ? I really hate it when you book a day off work for something like that and then it doesnt happen 
Girls are we meeting up in the chat room tonight?I have never been near it so only wanna go if my friends are gonna be there  Let me know the time !!
Emma


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Emma it is at 7.30pm hun

See you all there xx


----------



## emak

Thanks Martine


----------



## lia.g

Emma - Yeah the bowling was a good laugh actually.  amazing how competitive everyone becomes  
And yes, my delivery arrived at 5pm.  Was not amused but at least it came.  Will have to get building this wknd!  DH hates anything to do with DIY so I'm guessing it'll be left up to me!

Apparition - Hi, welcome back to the thread.  I've only been using it since starting tx in the summer but have found it a great source of support  

Hi to everyone else, won't make the chat room but hope you all have fun

Lia xo


----------



## lia.g

Ps, Emma I've only just noticed your birthday wishes in my profile    Thanks so much


----------



## apparition

Hi all

thanks Emak and others for the welcome back.

Was on about 18 months ago while on clomid but no luck with that - more a DH problem.

Would love to chat with others problems on DH side.

Would love to chat tonight but work every Thursday until 8pm. 

What happened to the buying/selling book swap section?

Have a nice chat all.

Apparition


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

apparition said:


> What happened to the buying/selling book swap section?


Hiya hun you will find it in the classified section at the top

Martine xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Im getting a message that says please be patient while the chat page loads, how long should this take? Ive been waiting 15 mins, surely it could't take this long?


----------



## glitter girl

Cheers Loopy, will give it a try.


----------



## holly01

over girls   i missed it had to go out.....
any craic?


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been posting for a week or so - I have been doing a bit of lurking though.  It's been quiet on her recently.

Emma - glad to hear the job has been going well.  You sound like you are really enjoying it and I'm sure it's great to have no more shift work.

Lia - how's the tx going?  I love bowling especially with a crowd of friends - it's such a laugh.

Apparition - Hi.  I am relatively new on here so I don't remember you.  Hope you get all the support you need on here through your journey.

Angie - sorry to hear about the OHSS.  I hope you are feeling better soon.

Cate - I hope today goes well for you and it gives you the strength to look to the future and concentrate on your tx.

Hi to Loopy, Gliitter, Holly, Betty and to anyone else I've missed.

Our Social Worker has just rang me and we are having our first initial visit on Monday morning   .  I can't believe things are actually starting to progress.  I can't get in contact with DH to tell him - he must have no signal on his mobile but I had to tell someone so I thought I would let you all know.   The thought of it all gives me butterflies in my stomach but in a good way.  I just hope it all works out and we get our LO. 
Sara


----------



## shaz2

hey girls...

emma, aww holly is a wee granny, if they arnt allowed to call use by first name jus correct her, sometime holly can get bit OVER EXCITED...lol...give her an inch...lol. .. and guess wat i got this morning so im hoping u got yours!!!!!! MY APPOINTMENT FOR THE RVH FRIDAY THE 12TH DECEMBER........     ...

hi all sorry missed the chat yesterday i have my wee niece from wednesday till monday and she hasnt been too well.. 

hi angel welcome back, was wondering where u went off 2....

Yeah emma going de london till they check one of the last set of tests done, i go on monday the 15th december, so december is a extra busy month now for me....lol....

hows everyone??


xxxxxxx


----------



## lia.g

Sara - tx is going ok thanks.  Have my moments but am surviving, just about.  Had a bit of a run in with one of my best friends who is having a tough time at his work and who thinks I'm not being the most supportive!  Works in London and his company are laying off a lot of people with the credit crunch.  Am being as supportive as I can be from a distance and with my own problems but unfortunately he doesn't see that.  Men hey  

Glad to see the social worker has been in touch and things are moving along for you on the adoption front  

Evening everyone else.  Hope you all have a good wknd.  Looking forward to an extra hour in bed when the clock go back!      

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Hi all HAPPY FRIDAY !!
Shaz NO letter for me Mrs  but i honestly wasn't expecting anything.What do they do at that appointment ,is it bloods etc? You must be a great auntie looking after all your wee nieces as much as you do ,look at it as plenty of practice for next year    I'm sure you are over the moon ,looks like i will be in January which will be fine by me to be honest.
Sara you are another girl with good news today ,I'm glad things are moving for you.Good luck with your visit on Monday.
Loopy glad you had a great day at work !!! What NO kids scraping in the playground today How long are you getting off at halloween?
Lia what stage of tx are you at now? Hope the ole meds aren't doing your head in to much and that you and your friend get things back on track soon.
Loopy ,Betty,Happyness,Glitter and Martine thanks for the wee natter last night .Lets do it again soon and maybe there will be some more of us next time.Hopefully i should have a wee bit more of a clue what I'm doing  
Anybody doing anything nice this weekend?
Chat later
Emma  xx


----------



## lia.g

Emma
I'm on the HRT tablets as part of my FET.  ET is 5th November all being well.  Its flown in this time!

Just planning on a quiet wknd.  What you up to?

Lia xo


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the good wishes for Monday.  My DH seems quite relaxed about the whole thing while I keep getting nervous flutters in my stomach. 

Lia - sorry to hear about the trouble with a close friend.  I hope you get it sorted out soon.  Unfortunately people who haven't been through fertility tx don't understand what it's like - good job you have us to chat to!!! Not long til 5th November and  ing you get your      

Emma - Just think you will be in the next lot to get your letter hopefully.  Are you off school long for Hallowe'en?  How nice to have school holidays.

Loopy - Are you off school at all now at Hallowe'en?

Shaz - so glad you have got your letter.  Not long now til December.

Not doing much this weekend - just a quiet one for us.
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Hi Angel: I joined FF almost a year ago after the IF hit me 4 days before my Nieces 1st birthday and 3 days before what would ahve been my due date (see sig).

Sara: Hope Monday goes well for you.

Went into town this morning and got the DVD and candle, then met DH for coffee in Chez Manu (best coffee in Omagh). DH then went to get his flu jab then went visiting friends. I came home, put the DVD on and lit the candle. One song did bring tears to my eyes which may be isn't a bad thing. Was watching a programme on a Christian Tv channel which has worship music playing while showing nature scenes (mostly spectacular scenary) and sometimes putting Bible verses on the screen as well. 3.10, phone goes off, it was my line manager at work wanting me to do this evening, I hesitated thinking that I really didn't want to face the kids clothes but he said he'd be forever debted if I could do it so I did 4-8. Picking some of the kids clothes wasn't easy, everytime I saw something in age 3-4 I wondered if I'd ahve been buying it for the LO I would have had. Emailed my friend last night and he replied saying he hoped I had a positive day today. Have emailed him this evening saying that I'm feeling happier but still not fully over it. Next hurdle is going to be when birthdays are done in church on Sunday (in our church Happy Birthday is sung which is really nice, if you try to keep birthday quiet but someone says it's your birthday it's called 'being got')


----------



## shaz2

hey emma, id say ur letter isnt too far behind mine, im thinking its app for bloods etc as its been a year since my first tx. london is where i attend due to the miscarriages and the anti philosphid syndrome. id say it will be january b4 it all really starts....i hope we cycle together...x

cate...lots of love  and best wishes coming your way.............. .

loopy, thanks im so excited now...lots of   now needed...xx

sara, could luck and stay positive,....xx

to everyone else a big hello and enjoy yer weekends...........xx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Shaz. Have to ring my sister tomorrow to wish my Niece a happy birthday.


----------



## lia.g

Loopy

Sorry to hear you've feeling down at the moment.  Think it's only natural to have low points.  IF is just so frustrating and it doesn't help when works a nightmare!  Hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better in the morning   

Evening everyone else. Hope you all had a good wknd 

Lia xo


----------



## betty-77

hey Loopy,

   sorry to hear your feeling so down    

I think we can all understand 100% how you feel, its the nasty side of this journey that we all have to face.  Try and spoil yourself a little!!  have you any plans for your few days off??  Its good to have something to look forward to and to shift your thoughts in a different direction.

Hope you feel better soon

Betty xx


----------



## jooles

quote author=jooles link=topic=148345.msg2547779#msg2547779 date=1225053791]
hey all!!!
well hows things with everyone. havent been on this week as my hubby is workin on assignments and using the computer 

everything still the same with us!! went for scan on tues and the doc couldnt find my ovaries!!!!!!!!!!! if it wasnt so serious it would make me laught - the thought of me missin ovaries  thankfully he was able to see the left one on friday but nothing happening and womb lining was still thin so on 1 amp one day and double the next. back again this tues for another scan. the only thing is im panicking now.............. i usually go for scans mon & thurs but with the way this cycle is going im there this week on tues. i spoke to my doc 2 weeks ago and asked him if it would be ok for me to book a flight to go see my nephew for his 1st birthday and he agreed that i should be well into my cycle or possibly ovualted and should not be a problem..............so i booked my flight to go this thurs and back on sat and now it looks as if i might have to go up on the fri if it is the same as last week!!!!   that i can go away. has anyone been in this situation before with the RFC and how did they react when you said you would be away if you had to go up for a scan!!!

sorry its going to be a short post - im going to read back on everyones post to catch up on the bizz and ill be back on tomoro.  

hope everyone ok and im thinkin of you all

jules xx 
[/quote]


----------



## Cate1976

Loopy:      to you.

Phoned my sister last night to ask if my Niece had a good day and could hear her playing in the background. Work wasn't easy, saw a couple more cute things. The birthdays in church today wasn't easy but while LO's were going out for creche, I went up to my friend and got a , if he hasn't time to listen to me I'll ask for and get a hug. Off work tomorrow and Tuesday which is good as I'll be able to have a couple of quiet days. Hoping my schedule will come this week.


----------



## shaz2

loopy       ...xx

cate       , hope u get a good wee rest on yer days off this week..xx

Hi everyone, 

feeling bit ill today..(self inflicted)...lol...took my nieces out for dinner today an done bit of window shopping but still cant come round to myself....how did all ur weekends go??

love to all............x


----------



## Lesley08

loopy hope you are feeling better honey        

Had my lining scan this morning staff at the RFC were lovely - all good 9mm and ready to go! Thank goodness I was up half the night convinced it was going to be too thin! Thats me now head off on wed morn will keep you all posted after that, My donor is having the eggs collected today and hopefully I will hear how many have been fertilised by tomorrow morning as we left frozen swimmers there when we were over in August  

All excited can you tell!

Lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Jooles, hope you get sorted with RFC, and that they will work with you

Lesley, Im sure you are so excited, just wanted to wish you all the very best. Please keep us posted.

Loopy, chin up hun. ive been where you are a few times and it aint very nice. Ride the storm hun, it will get better. Have you checked your place lately on NHS? I think there has been more movement. I appreciate how frustarting all this waiting can be.

Girls, Ive now been sucessfully moved from ivf to icsi waiting list. Was wondering if anyone can tell me how many icsi treatments  they carry out per month under the southern board? I think that it was 5 ivf, but am wondering is so many of that 5 actually icsi?? I vaguely remember Karin Jackson mentioning this at last Craigavon meeting, but can not recall the actual figures. Does anyone have any idea? Would appreciate any replies


----------



## lia.g

Evening all  

Jules - really hope and   you get away and can enjoy your nephews 1st birthday.  Where does he live?  My new wee nephew lives in Aberdeen and is coming home for a visit the day after my ET which will be lovely  

Loopy - nothing to be embarrassed about.  Its good to have a "yap" now and again    Hope you're feeling more positive today  

Lesley -  How exciting.    for good fertilisation tonight and wish you lots of luck for the rest of your tx   

GG - congrats on moving to ICSI.  Hope the list moves quickly!

Cate - I'm sure you're schedule won't be too long in arriving.  

Shaz - Hope you're feeling a bit better this evening, self inflicted or not  !

Well I'm still on the spray and tablets.  Increase them to three tomorrow and have my lining scan on Sunday.  Really hoping all is ok and we can proceed with FET on Wed.  Can't believe how quickly the time has gone.

Anyone else notice how dark it was at 5pm tonight    And how cold it is     It nights like this that the old heat pack is doubly handy   

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks for all the good wishes its a surreal feeling after waiting for ages to suddenly be nearly there. Took my progesterone today for the first time, spaced out wasnt the word for it. I went to collect DH from work and when we got out of the car I was so dizzy i thought I couldnt walk, that took some explaining, my delightful DH assumed I had hit the   two days before transfer!!!

Have to agree the weather has taken a bit of a turn for the worst, it was so dreary and cold today, wish we had booked to go for tx in Spain afterall.... 

Off to finish packing will be bringing my laptop so will hopefully be able to keep you all up to date.

Lots of love

lesley xx


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi everyone!!

Hi Apparition! I just popped in as I do from time to time and was delighted to see you back on. I hope you will get all the help and support you and DH need. 

I'm only at the other end of the phone if you need me.

TVGIRL


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley: Hope everything goes well and that you get BFP.

TVGIRL: Hi.

Loopy: Glad you're feeling better.

No sign of schedule yet but it was only 7 days ago that I posted AF details to RFC. If day 21 is a Sunday, I assume pre treatment appointment will be Friday? How long does it last?

Got sniffly nose and sore throat. There's a nasty cold going round. Glad to be getting it now so I'll be over it in time for tx starting.


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Cate,
Hope your schedule arrives soon  

Waiting to hear from clinic re embryo's   hopefully will have something to post later.

On my way to get my nails done  

Lesley xx


----------



## betty-77

Morning everyone,

Loopy glad your feeling better but don't be so hard on yourself!!  

Wow Lesley you must be so excited!  Good luck hope you get your phonecall soon  

Jooles hope you get sorted (glad the missing ovaries put in an appearance  )

Lia hope your doing o.k on your meds and FET goes as planned  

glitter happy days on moving over to icsi, hope you get answers re waiting lists.

Shaz i hope your feeling better    felt exactly the same on Sunday myself  

Emak hope your doing o.k  

   Hi yella and PT if you girls are looking in hope your o.k  

Hi everyone else  

      

I can't believe it snowing so heavily   

betty xx


----------



## crazykate

afternoon everyone

how   is it we've had rain, sleet, hail and a little snow here already today and now the sun is shining!!!

Lesley - hope everything has gone to plan and that ET is successful   

Lia - you too we could do with a bit of good news again   

Hi apparition and TVgirl - are you both well?

Ladyhex - where are you?

Glittergirl - is it the icsi list at the Royal you are on? Me too!  I was going to ring last week and see where I was on the list because Origin have said that if it is some time well after January then they would let me have another private tx on short protocol (think it's ten days all in to ET).........but then the announcement came in about the NHS funding and I thought I might wait a while and see if it makes a difference  

Well must love and leave all you lovely ladies for the meantime.......I'm getting my leather suite cleaned and the guys are here to do it.  

Kate


----------



## Cate1976

Schedule has arrived. Here's the plan.

Start Suprecur spray 1 puff in 1 nostril x4 daily on 09/11/2008.

Start Puregon injections on 26/11/2008

Extra scan 01/12/2008 0900. was down for 30/11/2008 at 0925. Friend couldn't guarantee being available to take us up so rang RFC who kindly changed it.

Scan 05/12/2008 at 9am.

What are these scans for?

Egg Collection 08/12/2008

Find out how many eggs have fertilised 09/12/2008

Embryo Transfer to be confirmed but working on it being 10th or 11th December.

Pregnancy Test will be Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. God willing me, DH, Mum and Dad will be getting the best Christmas pressie. The couple from church who've been so supportive will be next to know but might leave telling them until we're face to face, I'd like to see the look on the face of at least 1 person. That's unless I get a webcam and my parents get a webcam.

Phoned DH to tell him, text Mum and Dad (they're in Oz on holiday), phoned our friend to tell him and he's going to let his wife know, our friends know before my parents. So excited. Pre treatment visit is at 0930. Will have to get 0625 bus from Omagh to Belfast. Pharmacy opens at 0900, guess who's going to be at the door waiting.


----------



## Annie70

Just a quickie to wish Lesley all of the best! Hope that you get good news about the eggs fertilising!    

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Cate1976

Just had a thought, it says that someone must be available to take me home 1 hour after EC, would RFC be ok with DH and I going home on the bus if none of our friends are available?


----------



## apparition

Hi All
great to hear all your stories and share your hopes and fears.

Difficult to start thinking about all the fertility stuff again as I may have over obsessed before. 
We're waiting for ICSI - any one else? Should I ring about the waiting list?
Trying to limit checking the forum to once a day. Trying to loose weight and get DH to improve health - how do you find your DH's?

Good luck and positive thoughts to Lesley - have you any special maskots? I had everything from a St.Gerards medal to buddhist ornaments my brother brought from India and Im not religious.

Congrats Cate on the schedule - really feel for you girls the other side of the lough as the thought of the Royal is terrible and I only live 20 minutes away on a good day - 2 hours at rush hour.

Hi TV girl - meaning to txt you but busy getting Elie ready for MOT. (To everyone else Elie is my beloved motorhome - DH and I escape in it when things get tuff)

To those feeling it at the mo - chocolate and the true movies channel - they got me through the worst and the cuddliest Eeyore imaginable.  

Love and blessings to you all - I'll get to know you all over the days ahead. As always, thanks for being there.

Aps


----------



## shem

Hi girlsJust a quick one to sayLeslie thinking of you hope all goes well Cate great your schedule has arrivedHi everyone else hope you are all well Shem xx


----------



## shaz2

hi girls,

leslie the best of luck    

cate thats great news for use now hope xmas day is xtra special for use...xx

emak any word yet?? im   we cycle together...xx

loopy dont feel bad about letting off steam sure thats wat we all need de do from time to time...lol...xx

betty where was the snow?? 

tvgirl and apparation hello  

lia, weeza, glittergirl,shem,jooles, crazy kate and everyone ive missed,.......hellooooooooooooooo,xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls

I am just popping on to say hello....and goodbye!  

After all the support and fun I have had the pleasure of enjoying on FF, I thought it only right to pop on and make sure everyone is well and to say a proper goodbye.

To explain - after a lot of heartbreak and soul searching, I made the decision to cancel my long awaited ICSI and split from my husband.  Obviously I will not go in to details but it looks like it is the end of the baby road (for now) for me and I can only hope that there is a little baby out there for me in the future as I so desperately want a little one to call me 'Mummy'. 

I want to wish everyone well for the future and thank you all for your continued support and laughter through the tough times.  As you will understand, I will not be visiting FF any more but I hope you all continue to benefit from this wonderful site. 

Please don't be upset for me because it really is for the best and I have a very positive outlook for the future.

Take care everyone and good luck


----------



## shaz2

Trishy, 

im so sorry to hear that. i wish you all the best of luck for the future and hope someday all ur dreams will come true.  take care of yourself..xx


----------



## Cate1976

Trishy: So sorry to hear that you've split from your hubby. It's good that you have positive outlook for the future though.


----------



## lia.g

Hi ladies

Just a quickie

Trishy - thoughts are with you and wish you all the best for the future whatever path you take  

Cate - yay that your schedule arrived  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the limited personals but I'm rushing out to reflexology  

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Trishy 
Good luck with whatever life has in store for you hun.It has been a pleasure chatting to you over these past 8/9 months.Take care.Goodbye


----------



## Lesley08

Trishy all the very best, I know how hard a decision like that can be but also what a relief it can be once made. I hope everything goes well for you, take care and enjoy life for a while it sounds like you have had a lot going on apart from the IF issues  

Thanks for all the support it really is very much appreciated. We are now officially hopping with excitement   Just found out we have 5 fertilised embies and have been tentatively scheduled for a 5 day transfer ( saturday lunchtime) as they think they will make it to blast but I have to phone tomorrow to make sure!!! 

We are sooo delighted, getting the bus to Dublin tomorrow morning at 8.30 so will be off to finish the packing. Will be on from Brno which couldnt be any   than here!

Lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## emak

Hi ladies how you all doing?
What the heck is happening with the weather..........winter has arrived me thinks.
Lia i hope your reflexology was nice ,i had it done a few times when i was in Tunisia a few years back and loved it,very relaxing.
Lesley sending you all the luck in the world for your trip and tx..........lets hope that you wont have to go back     If you get a chance keep us up to date on the goings on.How did your nails turn out?
Sharon, NO word yet, think i will ring them tomorrow (if i remember) but defo before Friday.You never know we may still be cycling together ,we fricking well should be after all this time talking about it  .Did you not see the snow this morning?It was pelting it down when i was going to work.......or maybe you were still snoozing 
Cate ,nice one getting your schedule.How wonderful would it be to find out your pg on Christmas day   
Loopy brill you have jumped a good few places ,how long do you think it will be before you are called ,maybe 4 months
Crazykate hi ya stranger !! How did the sofa cleaning turn out? What you gonna do about Origin? I really don't think too much will be changing for a while at the RFC ,i would just go for it if you have the pennies.
Betty did you have the morning off to yourself? I,m off Thursday and Friday  YIPEEEEEE.
Girls I must be very boring i have NOTHING to tell yous  .If i remember to ring RFC tomorrow i will keep yous updated.Right I'm off for now chat later.
Emma  xxx


----------



## emak

LESLEY
Brill news Mrs.Keeping everything crossed for you both and your lovely wee embies.


----------



## Lesley08

Emma,
The nails are gorg, purple everlast so I wont have to paint them for 2 or 3 weeks   My dd did them so I am a bit bias   Was planning to get my hair done too but forgot i had a few bills to pay so had togive up on that one.

Lesley xx


----------



## shaz2

hi girls, 

lesley thats brilliant news...fingers all crossed now for u. ..xx 

hey emma, hows u? no didnt c the snow this morning im totally raging... was really ill today the worst ive ever been, was in metro last nite and had wayyyyy to many  !!!lol..

so wat times chat ??

xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Crazykate, yes Im on icsi list at Royal, the list seems to be shortening at a reasonable rate, you should give them a ring to see where you stand.

Loopy, thats great news that you are no.21, when I checked last fri I was 26, so im not too far behind you. As far as I know     ( heard this from a reliable source) they are planning to do 5 icsi in Nov and 5 in Dec. Now dont take that as gospel as you know how things can change, but if that is the case then that would leave you at no.11 in Jan, so you should hopefully be called in feb or march at the latest? I think when you look at it this way, it really doesnt seem that bad? Im hoping it will be april/may time for me? And anytime before that would be a bonus. As far as I know they are planning to concentrate on people that has been on the lists from before march of this year, i think that is what part of that additional money will be released for, so fingers crossed, watch this space!!!!!!!!

Trishy, I am very sorry to hear your news. Just want to thank you for all the help and advice that you gave me over the last year. I will miss you on here, wishing you all the very best for the future    xxxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy - I've missed you posting on here. Sorry to hear your news. All the best for the future.

GG - I was only put on Royal list in March - I wonder if this means I'll miss out?

I'm bacK to Origin again tomorrow. they think I might be over stimulating again . nightmare. I was there on Monday ( a day earlier than originally was on schedule) and was on a lower dose of Drugs - but there are still 20 follicles on day 6. Am very worried. I cannot overstimulate again. I want my fresh cycle!!! and yet my AMH was normal.


----------



## shem

Trishy Im so sorry to hear you have split from your husband I wish you all the very best for the future and hope some day you have a little one to call you mummyTake care Shem xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls

I have been typing for ages and have just lost my post so this one will be short and sweet 

Lesley -   for your tx and hope the trip goes well.

Trishy - sorry to hear your news but glad that you have such a positive outlook for the future.

Cate - glad you have got your schedule.  Hope you will be making that special announcement on Christmas Day.

Lia - how did reflexology go.  Hope you are feeling relaxed now?  

Emma- hope you get good news about list when you ring RFC.  Enjoy your days off.  How's the job going?

Loopy - pleased to hear you are moving up the list.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

Well we had our Social Worker out yesterday and everything went really well.  She is lovely but she said she can't guarantee that she will be our allocated Social Worker when we start our Home Study.  The only negative thing was that we can't start our Home Study until we have attended our preparation courses and the next courses aren't until March 2009 (because we are going Intercountry Adoption)!!!  But my ever positive DH says the time will fly past especially with Christmas to look forward too.  

Talk Soon
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Sara. That's a pity that you can't do prep course until March. I think your DH has a point thought hat with Christmas coming up, time will go quicker than you think.

I have another question which I've posted on ask a midwife but thought I'd ask here as well. In my schedule it says that if I get BFP, I have to go RFC for scan 3 weks later to make sure pg is continuing in the womb. Would the ultrasound be able to reliably detect h/b this early? I know that if h/b wasn't there and we had to go back later I'd find it very difficult to handle. Has anyone had h/b detected on ultrasound this early? I know that RFC know what they're doing but it seems that they do the scan a lot earlier than other clinics.


----------



## ginger07

Hi Cate,

In answer to your question.  It all depends on how quick the embroyos latch on.  Sometimes they can be late latching on, and if thats the case, they might not see much on the 5 week scan.  But at least they will be able to tell if the sac is there, which can be reassuring  .  When I went for my first scan, they just about seen a wee HB but it was so slow she told me to prepare for the worst, next week, I went, HB was full on.  So fingers crossed that you get your positive result and all works out for you.


----------



## weeza82

Hey girls,

Long time no speaky, but work is so hectic at the mo, I never seem to have a minute to post, just lurk  This one will be brief and hopefully I will get back on later for a full natter 

Trishy, I am so so sorry to read your news. I am so sorry that you find yourself in this position and it seems like such a double blow but I hope you are back on your feet soon, it's good to hear that you are feeling positive  It's weird when you aren't posting anyway because we always seemed to be yakking away instead of doing some work! We used to have some conversations bakc in the day between the 4 of us   I wish you all the best honey   

Cate, yay for your schedule! And yes you _should_ be able to see the heartbeat at the u/s 3 weeks after your BFP. By that stage you would be 7 weeks which is quite late as some of the English clinics do the u/s at 6 weeks. I wouldn't say that it will reliably pick up the h/b but if there is a h/b then you should be able to see it. This is standard procedure at both RFC and Origin, so your worrying is unnecessary


----------



## GemmaC

Trishy, I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news.  I really do wish you all the very best in the future. You have been a wonderful support to me over this past year so I personally want to thank you for that. Wishing you all the best hun!


----------



## angel83

Cate Congrats on your schedule - i know u waited so long for this. 
I had a bleed early in my pregnancy and i went for a scan at 7weeks - and they saw the heartbeat very well.

hope this helps.

Not long now till my initial appointment eeeekkkk


----------



## lia.g

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your good wishes.  Can't believe I'll be having my little frosties put back this day next week  

Got a lovely text message this morning from a friend at work and thought I'd share it with all of you so here goes;

.....i have a little angel, shes way up in the sky....i've told her to watch over you, she replied ok, but why?....i told her i really love you, you mean so much to me!....she said she'll take much care of you, to how your life should be. So when you feel the warmth at night she's letting you know shes near - shes right beside you where you go, she'll wipe away your tears!  Send this to your special friends and family to tell them you love them, cause I just did.  Lia xo


----------



## apparition

Hi all
special wished to Lesley - thinking about the  - and wishing them good luck.

Trishy - lots of love to you!!   The whole baby journey is such a strain on relationships I really feel for you.
I hope a blessing surprises you along your new journey.

How do all the rest of you cope with this and your DHs ?- we argued last night over getting healthier - as if upping the veg and cutting back on the drink is anything like the treatment I'll have to go through. 

Any advice there?

Lots of greeting to everyone. Phantom


----------



## Annie70

Trishy - You must have been having a heck of a time recently  I was thinking of you recently and wondering if you had had your FET. I just can't imagine how you coped with IF and a break-up with your dh. Big hug and I do hope that you will be a mummy one day - you deserve to be!!

Great news, Lesley - five embies going to blast! That is amazing! It all augurs so well for you - hope ET goes smoothly. How long are you staying in the Czech Republic? Such a pity you can't try out the great spas.

GG - hope that you aren't overstimulating again   - I can well understand your frustration!!


----------



## weeza82

ARGH!!!! HAve just tried to put an order in with Dorothy Perkins (Big secret time, if you order online and enter the promo code WINTER20 you get 20% off on orders over £75 and free delivery    ) but I have forgotten my password    Duh! 

Anyhoo, how is everyone? Is the snow good where you are? It sucks in Craigavon, absolutely pathetic! I wish I was back in the mountains, close to God like you Holly    we had proper winters up there!!! 

Lesley you will be in Brno by the time you read this but I am so delighted that EC has went well so far and YAY for 5 fertilisation! Can't believe it is here already! Hope you relax and when you are back in the country, you will be PUPO       

Sara, so glad to hear the initial appt went well with SW but sorry to hear time will drag till the information day and prep course. But it's not long till Christmas and then things will get moving     

Loopy wow what a chomp up the waiting lists!! Fantastic hun!!! BTW have I missed something with the muskateer? Vay confused! Hope you are enjoying half term!

Angel not long till your appt now    love the new piccie as well! 

Oooh lia, not long now! That has just flown in and I loved the wee verse  

Emma, how is the new job? Enjoying half term? Did you get loads of snow as well? 

Galaxy I really h ope you're not over-stimulating and that this cycle will go ahead    good luck with Origin! 

Glitter glad to hear you got onto the ICSI list with no hassle and hope you chomp up the waiting lists too!    

Hi everyone else! Urgh, still can't remember my DP password and I have tried every combination! Oh well, will have to give up and try another day    it won't let me create a new account on my email either   

On a different note, I posted the full story in the bumps and babes thread, feel free to read it there, but does anyone know of anyone who would do a one-of private scan apart from Mr Heasley? My "12 week" scan isn't till 2nd of December when I will be 15 weeks and my nerves won't last that long!


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Ginger, Weeza and Lia. Knew someone would have the answer. If I get BFP and I have the faith to believe I will, then maybe scan will be 3 weeks and a few days after BFP. Didn't think of it as being at what is counted as 7 weeks. I was counting from when the egg fertlises. If I get BFP due date will be early September 09 which I think is a great time of year. Not too hot or cold to take newborns out.

Lesley: Great news.  for a BFP for you.


Galaxy: Hope you're not overstimming and that your cycle can go ahead.

Lia: Like your wee poem.


----------



## jooles

aloha everyone!!!!   well there is a lot of    and crossing of fingers in our house tonight!!! was at hospital for scan yesterday and wooooohoooo two good size follies on board     womb lining still thin!! But......................because things happening quite quickly this could scupper my chance to go to glasgow to see my wee nephew on his first birthday    they are going to scan me tomoro instead of friday and if there is no significant change they will let me head away until saturday!!!!! so keep everything crossed for me and if you dont hear from me for a few days you will know where i am!!!!!!!        tell ya what im going to dread it when we have to start bding again as its so bloody cold these nights all i want to do is jump into bed with my warmest pyjamas and hot water bottle!!!!  im sure my beloved hubby would love to know that!!!!!! its got sooooooooo cold here at the minute  sorry its such a short post but hubby needs puter to do some coursework!! i promise ill read up on all the posts and im thinking of you all 
right as per usual im thinking bout food so im away to get a cup of tea and a double deckertalk soon - take care and keep warm  jules    xx


----------



## jooles

trishy i am just reading back on posts and want to send you    

lesley - i cant believe your finally having your tx - hope you and dh are enjoying time together and tx isnt to tough

hello to everyone else (again)


----------



## shaz2

Evening girls,

weather is bloody terrible im so cold.... ,

hey weeza  , glad ur doing well....xx

loopy keep us posted chick.....   
Hey betty hows u??..x

Lia loved the poem, its brilliant   thanks for sharing,

emma r u there?? hows it going, have u rang yet??

angel good luck in ur apointment...xx

hi everyone else, sorry havent got to check over all de posts yet...xxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Some of you will remember the problems I had at work which have resolved themselves, boss has been ok the last few months. I worked something out which I think you'll like. Appointments and scans are on my days off. Will get doctors letter to cover me from day of ec up to a week after test date (if I get BFN, I won't want to face the kids clothes). When my boss told me works policy on time off for tx (will support me for 1 tx), she didn't grasp how quick things will happen. She thought appointment a couple of weeks ago was a consultation . Time off in December and missing first day sale is a no no. After asking me if they do person profile and if they look at income when she told me works policy and then when I explained how soon tx would be said 'so you can have a baby just like that', I'm looking forward to her face when she realises that I'm going to miss both prep for sale and first day of the sale .

DH and I don't have a car, not sure if any of our friends would be able to bring us home after ec. Would clinic be ok with us travelling home by bus? The bus from hossy to bus station in Belfast is a low floor type one and the one from Belfast back to Omagh is a coach type unless it's one of the new double deckers but they have coach type seats in them.


----------



## tedette

Hi Cate,

As far as I know, the only reason it says for someone to bring you home is so that you are not driving yourself, as you will have been sedated and groggy.  The bus should be fine! 

Trishy,

I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  IF puts a lot of strain on a relationship.  You are very strong and caring and I'm sure things will work out for the best in the long run.  

Tedette


----------



## emak

Hi girls how are you all doing?
Well i phoned the rfc today and i wish i didnt bother myself.2 weeks ago i was no6 and today i am no8 ,im going the wrong way again !!!! Shaz it looks as if we wont be cycle buddies   BUT im here mrs and will support you all the way  
Loopy most nights for a wee chat will be fine with me except Wed as hereos is on!! Hopefully i will be a bit more clued up as to what im supposed to do 
Lesley if your reading this hope all is well with your tx and that you had a good trip over there. 
Jooles i really hope that you manage to get over to Scotland.I hear that Glasgow is amazing for shopping   Did you enjoy the double decker ?there my dhs fav !!!
Sara glad the meeting went well shame about the wait you now face but as your dh has said it should fly in what with christmas and all.
Girls have to cut this short as DH needs the computer.Will get on again later.
Emma  xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Trishy: Just want to wish you all the best for the future...take care  

Lesley: Thinking of you   for a BFP for you and DH  

Hi Betty,Loopy & everyone else 

Could someone post the best RFC phone number for the lists please

Yella xoxo


----------



## jellybaba

yes please someone post the best tel number to contact teh RFC for wating lust info, I usually ring 02890 635888


----------



## glitter girl

Jellybaba, thats the number I always use and always get a reply with, ( hope I dont skud myself now )

Welcome back Yellazippy

Lesley, if youre reading this, best wishes to you.

Weeza, nice to see u about here again, hope youre keeping well.

P.T, Hi to you if youre reading, still missing you loads on here.

Loopy, it would be great if we were cycle buddies, fingers crossed.

Holly, where are u hun? Havnt heard from u in ages, hope ur ok?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Cate1976

jellybaba: Welcome to FF. This thread is great for support during tough times but we do some serious craic in here.

Not sure how many tx's Western fund each month. Dr Williamson said it was 7 back in February. I'm sure it then went down to 4 (was 11 back in May and then 7 in June). When I phoned end September I was told that they were funding 3 in October and I was 3 on the list. Think it might vary from month to month.

Emak: I asked about the going down the lists at last Omagh support group and was told that it could be that on 1 day when you phone, you speak to someone who doesn't include anyone suspended/frozen but the next time you phone, the person you speak to does include suspended/frozen. Lady did say that Karin is aware of that problem.

Yella: Good to see you again.

Lesley: Hope you're ok  for BFP for you.

I realised something in work today and it's a goodun. If all goes to plan, I'll know if tx has worked in time for the sales. I get December wages before Christmas. If I get BFP, I'll be able to buy clothes in sales, will only get unisex stuff in up to 3 months sizes.

Remembered the due date calculator on here and thought I'd give it a go. Very interesting. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate. EC on 8th December gives due date of 31st August 09, for me the interesting part was that it says h/b will be detectable from 12th January. I'd already figured that gestational things are done from 2 weeks before EC.

I used 02890 635888 for waiting lists. You'll get recorded message saying for something press 1, soon as that starts press 3.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned.


----------



## betty-77

how is everyone??

Yella good to see ya, did you get sorted with RFC??

Emak - the wrong way!! not good 

jellybaba nice to meet you  

Loopy hope your enjoying your time off and havent had too many hangovers!!  

 shaz2 how you doing?

Hi to everyone else, anyone got any craic? 

Betty xx


----------



## jooles

hiya girls from................................GLASGOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO its been a great day. was at hospital this morning for scan and i have one follie at 18mm and another at 11mm so its all systems go!!!!!! just have to ring in the morning for results and then ill take my mega pregnol injection then were on the two week wait!!!!!! feeling v positive this cycle so fingers crossed!!! then i was told i would be able to head away just rounded it all off nicely. had a great flight over and lovley train ride down to glasgow. just taking a quick break from decorationg the house for party tomoro to let you all know how things are. my nephew just gets more gorgeous every time i see him.

sorry its a short post-but thinkin ofya all!!!!

right - im away to blow up more balloons and put sticky things on walls!!!! hee hee - i love it!!!

take care

jules


----------



## betty-77

ah jooles i'm so chuffed for you  

Have a great time and enjoy your party 

Betty xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening all 

havent been on for awhile due to my granda been in hospital 

Hows everybody ?

i have missed so much 

Lesley thats really good news about ur tx 

cate hope ur tx good well 

crazykate good to hear from you how did the suit come up 

sorry if i missed anybody 

Ladyhex xxxx


----------



## shaz2

morning ladies..............

lesley ill be   for u... .


jooles, brilliant news enjoy glasgow and all the brill shopping...xx

hi loopy, betty, glittergirl, weeza, ladyhex and all ive missed....oopps...sorry  , But a big hello to use all. ...xx

emma, im hoping u will get yer later very very soon.  ..plus im wondering now if we r on the same list!!!   maybe ill have to sign all the consent forms again for this tx any ideas anyone?? has anyone had a 2nd cycle of ivf and if so so u have to sign a 2nd set of consent forms etc?? All my letter says is that i have ap appointmnet in december and that my dh has to attend?? im way confused now?


----------



## weeza82

Hey y'all,

Happy Halloween    

Jooles, yay it all worked out for you! THis could be a brilliant weekend for you      enjoy the party!

Ladyhex, hope your granda is ok    

Lesley, hope all is well in Brno this morning for you    

Emma, that sucks so much about the waiting list! 

Holly, hope the Halloween party rocks!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All & Happy Halloween 

Thanks for the welcome back though i haven`t really been away....did a bit of lurking every now and then  

Betty: Gona try and phone RFC this morning...this will be my first time checking where i am on lists  

What do they ask for,is my name enough coz i can`t remember which consultant i`m under  

Anyone dressing up tonight?? 

We normally have a big party with fireworks at my parents house for all the neighbours and kids but my long suffering dad never got round to getting the fireworks (my bro normally does it but hes away)

So my mum in her normal dramatic fashion has canceled it unless dad can find fireworks somewhere today   never a dull moment in my family  

If the worst comes to the worst i`ll head to the Outlet with the smaller kids for their display

Yella


----------



## Lesley08

Happy Halloween  

First of thank you so much you are all wee sweethearts  

So the news is = we have 6 grade 1 embies which have gone to blast so we are having a day 5 transfer tomorrow morning at 9am = cant wait Im soooo excited so hoping this will work, one was a wee slow starter aand I feel a soft spot for that one already  

Good news for you Jooles and glad to see you are getting well organised Cate after all the waiting. 

Hope you all have a fab night and will be back on when I get home and am on the 2ww 

Lesley xx


----------



## weeza82

YAY Lesley, fantastic news!!! 6 grade 1's is fantastic   I will eb thinking of you tomorrow morning


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley: Great news.  for BFP for you.

Loopy: Glad you're feeling happier, I've been known to have lie in listening to worship music during tough times.

Holly: How are you? Hope the party goes well tonight.

I'm still . Muffy is coping pretty well with the fireworks going off in the park. She's only barked twice at a couple of louder ones. Tomorrow night will be fun though, the council are putting on a do at the leisure centre and the fireworks in previous years have been very loud.


----------



## betty-77

Loopy PM for ya


----------



## lia.g

Morning ladies

Hope everyone had a happy halloween   
We were at a fancy dress party at a friends house and the highlight had to be the dodgy fireworks they'd bought off a bloke in some shed in coleraine.  Most entertaining  

Jules - fantastic news. Yay for the positive attitude. Best of luck for your 2ww and   for a BFP
          Enjoy spending time with your wee nephew and hope he has a great birthday

Jellybaba - Hi, welcome to FF  

Ladyhex - hope your granda is feeling better  

Lesley - Hope ET went well and   for a BFP for you too  

Well, hopefully I won't be too far behind you ladies on your 2ww.  Have my lining scan tomorrow at 9.20am then all being well FET on Wed - remember remember the 5th Nov     My wee nephew is coming over from Aberdeen to visit on 7th which will be lovely timing.  He's 4mths now and was at his 1st halloween party last night dressed as a spider. Hillarious and so cute.  Must see if I can upload the pic for the laugh!

Well, Hi to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals but thinking about you all

Lia xo


----------



## ineen

Hi everyone,

Help I am driving myself nuts looking for signs, I'm on day 10 of my 2ww a bit crampy yesterday and today, seriously bloated but no other signs.  for a good outcome.

Any advice
Irene


----------



## lia.g

Ireen

Sorry I can't really be of any help as haven't reached my 2ww yet but I'm sure some of the others will be able to advise you.  All I can say is that my two friends who both had successful IVFs said they had no symptoms at all other than thinking they we're getting their periods, but I guess everyones different.  

 for a BFP for you huni    

Lia xo


----------



## ineen

thanks lia

Just gotta hang in there dont we   

Thanks
Irene


----------



## lia.g

Its certainly not easy but it helps to have the support of all the wonderful ladies on here.  Family and friends are great but they can never really fully appreciate what IF is like.

I've blown you some bubbles for luck  

Lia xo


----------



## ineen

Hi lia

I'm lucky I have a fantastic sister who although has 2 kiddies of her own has always been brilliant about my IF, 

I've been doing this for a long time ttc for 14 years but then I had ICSI in 2004 and a wonderful little boy in 2005.

DH was involved in a serious RTA Oct 2007 supposed to be doing FET then but had to put it on hold til now to help him with his recovery from a brain injury... been a long year really   for another miracle.

How far along are you

Irene


----------



## lia.g

Hi Irene

Wow you really have had a tough time. Sorry to hear about your DH. Hope he's making a good recovery.  I work for a Physical Health and Disability Team so I know how traumatic a brain injury can be for both the individual and the family.

This is our 1st IVF attempt.  Started back in June.  Developed OHSS so had to put things on hold for 2 mths.  Have 21 little frosties waiting for FET.  Have my lining scan tomorrow then all being well FET on Wed.  All getting very scary now as its suddenly become very real!

Really hope you and DH get your miracle  

Lia xo


----------



## ineen

Wednesday will be a good day for us both, I'm due to test on wed as well.

It is scary but sooo worth it when it works.

I'll be     for you for your scan tomorrow i thought they were going to tell me that I wasn't ready due to a very heavy AF which they now tell me is due to fibroids as well but it was all good to go and I got my 2 embies back on board 

  
  

Keep praying for a good outcome
Love Irene


----------



## Cate1976

Irene:  Welcome to FF.  for BFP for you.

Lia: What happened with the fireworks? 

Is anyone else cycling at same time as me? Will make list of questions to ask RFC on Friday. Might put some in my diary.


----------



## ineen

Hi Cate 

Thanks for the welcome. My DH has a low sperm count too they told me at the RFC that ICSI is the better option when that is the case cos it gives you a better fertilization rate, you could maybe ask them about that.
Good luck for friday 
Irene


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Been very quiet on here this wknd  

Well I went for my lining scan this morning and its only 4mm so have increased my tablets and have another scan on Tue with FET now postponed until Friday.  A wee bit disappointing but whats 2 days in the whole scheme of things I suppose.

Most disappointing news is that my wee nephew is over visiting from Aberdeen and I was to see him this week but his mum has just rung to say he's been in contact with a child who it turns out has chicken pox.  Gestation period is two weeks so they won't know if Euan has it and think its too risky for me to see him just in case.  What do you all think?  I've had chicken pox as a child.  Was going to ring the hospital tomorrow to check as would be gutting not to be able to see him  

Anyway, sorry for the all me post.  hope you're all keeping well and having a nice wknd 

Lia xo


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome to F.F Ireene.

Been quiet on here again! How did Halloween go for everyone? D.P and I really overdone with the alcohol on fri night, although we did have a real laugh. Some of the costumes we seen were out of this world. Really enjoyed ourselves, think that will do me for another while tho, Im getting too old to heck the hangovers now


----------



## ineen

Hi Lia,
aw lia that sucks that you cant see you wee nephew, but i think it's wiser to wait, you wouldn't want to jeopardise your own situation.

sorry about the scan, hang in there hun better to spend a bit more time on the tabs and get a good comfy cushion for when they put your little embies back in.

Thanks for the kind words about DH he really has had a rough time, he didn't just get the brain injury he has 2 fractures in his skull broken, collar bone, nose, ribs, 6 breaks in his spine and a prolapsed disc in his neck oh and a squashed ear canal just found out about it. really am hoping for something positive to help us move forward from it. Sorry for whinning on 

Hi glitter girl
Thanks for the welcome. I spent last nite at my best friend's sisters wedding omg her dress was amazing and she looked stunning, my own seems so far ago now I'm married 17 years ( child bride at 19) lol

I'm on day 11 now of 2ww and still no sign of any bleed, i had a bleed on day 10 with my wee boy, driving myself loopy


----------



## lia.g

Irene - gosh I thin you're entitled to whine after having all that to cope with.  Really hope and   you get a BFP on Wed  

GG - glad you had a good halloween

Its so quiet, where is everyone this wknd?    

Lia xo


----------



## shem

HI LadiesLadyhex sorry your granda has been unwell hope he gets better soonLeslie FANTASTIC NEWS! on the embies hope ET went well   you get BFPCate not long now till you start sniffing Jooles hope your having a good time in glasgow good luck on 2ww Holly how did the party go?   Irene welcome to FF good luck for test day   you get BFPLia your wee nephew is sooo cute! would def check with hospital about the chicken pox thing. Friday will be here in no time hope all is well on tuesday and ET can go ahead Glitter Girl glad you had a good halloweenLoopy how you doing?Well it was a quiet halloween for us was looking forward to seeing some wee un's dressed up but only 2 lots came trick or treating and they hadn't made much of an effort, most of the kids beside us are getting too old nowHi to everyone else hope you all had a nice weekendShem xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,
Just popped in for a wee nosey to see how you're all doing. 
Cate - delighted that you are started tx. wishing you the best for that.
Trishy - \i am shocked and saddened to hear your news. I really feel for you. It seems that the IF thing can really put a huge strain on peoples relationships and sadly can't survive it. I wish you happiness 
I'm on my 2nd chemo and have lost all my hair now ( not good for someone as vain as me!! )Vanity goes out the window when cancer arrives in the door  The first week after each chemo is hellish and then I get a couple of quite good days. I was at Down Royal races yesterday with my wig on ( named Miss Wiggy ), drinking champagne. Its good to feel good sometimes and I don't take it for granted any more. 4 more chemos to go - it's very tough.
I am planning on registering for the adoption process this week so that by the time my chemo ends we may be making some progress. Although i am scared that my health will hold us back I am very excited and determined that we will be parents of a couple of special children

Wishing you all love

Pink Tulip


----------



## jooles

hi everyone!!!! 

hope you all had a good weekend   im home from glasgow and had a ball   
took my final big shot on friday night and now on the   was just wondering if anyone could give me some info? on this cycle ive been told to also start using cyclogest 400mg pessaries to support the cycle?? i have to start using these from tomoro ( on a monday morning eh - nice  ) i wasnt given them on my last 2ww so i really dont know much about them or what exctly they are for - the only thing it really says in the info leaflet is that they are for PMT   any advice would be much apprecited  

pink tulip - good to hear from you - its great that you are still looking forward to the adoption and i   everything works out for you 

sorry short post but ive a busting headache and just want to lie down and feel sorry for myself    havent even read up on all your posts but will do tomoro

hope your all ok       

ill be back on tomoro at some stage  

jules  x


----------



## Cate1976

Ineen: It's definitely IVF that we're having.

Jooles: Glad you had a good weekend. My schedule says that I'll need to take Cyclogest pesseries twice day as well. No idea what for though.

Pink Tulip: Good to hear from you. Glad you had a good time at the races.  that chemo works. Love name you have for your wig. Good luck with adoption, keep us posted on how that goes.

7 days to go now and I'm looking forward to tx. I think I've worked out what questions to ask RFC on friday.


----------



## Shaz

Hi...the cyclogest is the progesterone....in a"normal" the body would be producing this.........this is what sustains the pregnancy....we need these until at least 12 weeks until the placenta takes over looking after r precious cargoes...if u get a +ve result have ur progesterone levels tested too as if they r too low u might need to up ur dosage.

Take care,
Sharon x.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi N.Ireland girls!!!  Firstly I must say its great to have found a site that has girls from the local area, and I see a Lot of people are at the RFC like myself, im doing the waiting game, waiting, waiting to start my IVF . Im hoping to make a few friends here to share the journey with, I have posted on what I assume is the general forum, but then saw this link and just wanted to say Hi .


----------



## Tearful

Hi Everyone     

I don't post very much, just drop in from time to time. I don't know how some of you manage to keep up with all the different news from so many different people!    It is nice to see though that there are so many chums      .

Best wishes to all.
xx


----------



## yellazippy

A big  and WELCOME BABYPOWDER

PT Really good to hear from you   your chemo isn`t too debilitating for you..loving the miss wiggy & champagne yummy 

Good for you getting ahead with the adoption process,wishing you and DH all the best in your quest to be parents  

Hi to all

Yella


----------



## ineen

Hello Girls.

Lia how'd you get did you phone hospital to see if you could see ur wee nephew?
   for you for tomorrow morning.

Cate wishing you all the luck in the world with your IVF good luck for friday   
Pink Tulip      that evertyhing works out for you.

I agree with Sharon I've had to use cyclogest pessaries now both times I've done FET.

Ok quick update I'm on day 12 of 2 ww and the only sign I have is cramping that comes and goes, not really sure what is going on.
Any words of wisdom.


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies,
          i havent posted on here in ages but i must admit im a lurker     anyway just thought i would post i was with my gp today to get referral for origin as we are no 70 on nhs list for ivf so going to do a private cycle with origin cause its doing my nut in with all the waiting and i mentioned to her about the drugs for ivf and the cost she told me to get them to write down all i need and she would prescribe them for me, i was just wondering if anyone elses gp has done this for them and also is there anyone else doing tx with origin or has done with them any advice for me  


good luck to all u nice ladies on tx  and ladies on ur 2ww   u get ur BFP


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Cathy2, 
Let us know how you get on with your GP. I mentioned this a few months back to my GP and she said that they cannot do this due to the fact they are not familiar with the drugs so if anything went wrong they would be held responsible.  This may be just her view on things so I would love to hear if it works out for you, it would be a good saving! 
All the best with your upcoming treatment.


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Babypowder - hi, welcome to FF.  Hope you get lots of support on here  

Ineen - Nurse said I SHOULD be ok but I'm going to check with the consultant at my scan tomorrow just to be on the safe side.  Hope someone can help you out with your question about signs and symptoms   

Tearful and Cathy2 - hi, thanks for dropping by    Hope you're both well

PT - Good to hear from you   everything is going well with the chemo  
      Glad to hear you've looked into the adoption process and good luck with it all  

Yella - Hi  

Well just a short post as I'm in work.  Have a good day ladies

Lia xo


----------



## cathy2

hi GemmaC 
i keep wondering if i heard her right and that im not confused    because i have factor v i will need to go on clexane injections so i asked her if i would have to pay for them or would they prescribe them and she said get them to write all the drugs i need and she would be only to happy to prescribe them does this sound like all the drugs i need for tx sorry for sounding like a tit


----------



## GemmaC

Cathy, I would get your GP to clarify this with you. It might be a case of her being able to perscribe the clexane injections but not the others. I dont want to disappoint you but I have never heard any of the other girls mention getting their drugs of their GP.


----------



## shaz2

cathy2

hi, u should get yer clexaine injections from yer gp, as its a blood thinnig injection to prevent clots forming. i get mine on perscription.

Hello girls, how was everyones weekend then??

xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon ladies 
what can i say its a beautiful afternoon at that ..........  

i was just of the phone with the RFC and got told that i can expect a letter in about 10-12 months thats a good bit better than the last i was on so anybody on the eastern board there is hope yet lol crazykate will know what i mean lol

hows everybody doing this afternoon ?

welcome babypowder   

Ladyhex xxxx


----------



## sara1

Hi Cathy,

I would clarify this with your GP.  All GP's are different.  I work in a Pharmacy Dispensary (Community not Hospital).  We have only ever given out limited fertility drugs like Clomid.  I know that I got all my Menopur injections etc at Royal Pharmacy and I have never seen them going out of our pharmacy.  I maybe wrong but give your GP a ring and double check.

Sara


----------



## cathy2

thanks sara1 
im waiting on my gp to ring me then will let u all know


----------



## cathy2

ok quick update ladies,
my gp said they would fund them because im on the nhs list for tx anyway but now she is going to phone them tomorrow and check and will let me know so fingers crossed i will let u all know


----------



## sara1

Cathy
That's good news.  I got my drugs free because I was on NHS.  I'm glad you got it all sorted out

Sara


----------



## cathy2

sara1 
i hope so will know for sure tomorrow 

sara1 if i get my drugs free on my private tx does this affect my NHS try ?


----------



## Lesley08

Well ladies Im back  

First up thanks for all the good luck messages they cheered me up and DH got into the swing of it when we eventually got to an internet cafe and he was asking if there were any messages!!

Anyway...we had 2 hatching blasts transferred on sat morn, lining 11mm so its a waiting game now. Test date is next friday feel strangely calm at the mo. Have strange sort of nipping feelings and very very crampy which Im presumming is the progesterone as its def worse just after I take it ( in a manner of speaking    ). All will be revealed and at least now we know the whole process from start to finish and know that apart from costing a fortune and wrecking your nerves its nothing to worry about  

Good to see more new girls on here - and it was nice to see PT on - glad you keeping your spirits up and getting out hope the chemo isnt too stressful  

Hope everyone else is in good form this evening, its so bloody cold here, it was 16 degrees in Brno and Im freezing!!

Lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## Shaz

Hi Lesley so glad to c ur back and all went well!!!!...... ...hope transfer was easy and no probs.....just rest now (easier said than done..lol..i know!!!)...but honestly dont do anything too demanding...u prob wont uch energy anyway wif the meds....sending u much positive energy..    ........

Well....we got r BFP!!!! We cant believe it...was doin pee sticks from last wed......so at royal today.paid for that test...£28!!!....but got results this afternoon and they wer 438...so not bad...another test wif own GP wed and will know results of that by friday as they go up to antrim....so finitely elated..but still cautious...although they will monitor me closely cause of the ectopic 4 years ago....

I really pray for the rest of the ladies out ther and goin out ther or on 2WW.......LETS GET SOME MORE GOOD RESULTS!!!

I am away now to put me feet up..as I've been doin most nites!! 

Take care, Sharon xx.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,its gonna have to be a quickie from me as my dinner is in the oven almost ready.Yummy  
Firstly HI to all the newbies Ireen and Babypowder(very cute name) you have found a great site for loads of support and loads more  craic  
Cathy2 i hope you get some good news back from your GP,me thinks that we will all be going to our gps for our private tx drugs if you have success with yours   
PT great to hear from you and as usual you are sounding so positive .I really hope that the chemo isnt gonna be too hard on you and good for you heading out to the races yesterday.Was it not freezing?
Ireen good luck for test day    
Back to school for me today after 4 lovely days off.Honestly i love my new job ,it doesnt feel like im at work IYKWIM  .I am very tired today and i am dosed with the cold ,have had it all weekend but it looks like loads of people have it ,havent had a cold in a few years and as soon as i start a new job im sick.Oh well it not enough to put me down  .Right im off to eat ,sorry bout the lack of personals today, i really must get more organised.
See ya  Emma  xxx


----------



## shaz2

hey guys,  ,

hello to all the newcomers and a big welcome...xx

well im totally confused now girls, i phoned the rfc today to enquire about the appointment they sent me...they said they would check my charts and ring me back, as they think it mite just be a review app!!!!!   so now i have no idea where we stand regarding tx.....

well enough of my moaning...PT great to see u so positive and strong hope everything is going well for u... 

hello to all the muskateers...    how use all doing??..xx

Shaz well done      

lesley hope it all goes well now for use...xx  


well girls we had a brilliant weekend, went to the city hotel on halloween nite i dressed as wonder woman dh was superman, brilliant nite ...     Then on the saturday we headed to letterkenny needless to say the hangover on sunday was bad....  but well worth it...lol

how was everyones halloween...xx


----------



## pink tulip

SHAZ!

OMG! FFFFFAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBB NEWS!!!!!    

Congratulations!!!
Love PT xx


----------



## apparition

Hi All
special wishes to Lesley & ineen & jooles  lots of positive energy going your way.

Congrats to Shaz     remember to share the bump magic where you can.

We all need lots of that - feeling really down today with AF and close friend let slip at work that she's pregnant again - everyone seems to be on their 2nd or 3rd round and we can't even get a glimmer of hope. 

But you girls remind us that it is possible  .

Hi Babypowder - what is your timeschedule for the IVF -I will probably be May for ICSI but getting the body all preped ahead of time.

Evening to everyone else. Apps


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesMASSIVE CONGRATS!! to SHAZ AND DH!!     PT lovely to hear from you love the name for your wiggy! glad to hear your feeling positive and enjoying yourself I hope and  the rest of your chemo goes well xxLeslie welcome back best of luck for your  Emma glad you like your new jobHi to all the newbies!Hi to everyone elseShem xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi was just wondering  does anyone know if the RFC does blasto? Ive heard theres a slighty better chance of getting preggers  with this in IVF as the emmbies have extra time to grow, is it offered via NHS funding or would you have to pay extra for it?
Thanx BP


----------



## Lesley08

Hi babypowder,
I cant answer your query but would highly recommend pursuing it.Before we went to brno one of the things I had noticed was a slightly better rate of success amongst those that had a 5 day or blast transfer so off I went and read everything on it and indeed it is seen as a way of indicating a better quality embryo and hence a higher success rate. However not all clinics do it and it also depends on whether the embryos make it to day 5 some just wont and have to be transferred on day 3. We were very lucky as we had asked for a day 5 transfe if posible and we got it. I know that lots of people get there BFP with day 3 but having a day 5 definitely increases the chance ( thats the basis for the plans inthe future to only put back one). I would be interested toknow if the RFC do it and its def worth asking. Good luck  

Oh yeah and welcome  

Lesley xx


----------



## holly01

congrats shaz!

gud to hear from ye PT and ure pma is great u are an inspiration to us all..

hi everyone else

omagh support group wednesday 7.30 usual venue.....new comes very very welcome


----------



## jooles

hi everyone!!!!!

thanks for all your words of support and advice as usual ladies   you have cheered me up   no doubt ill be torturing you all and turning your heads until test on saturday week  

lelsey - just take it easy for the next two weeks and enjoy some treats and tlc  

shaz and dh - wooohoooo congrats on your    - brilliant news to hear on a monday  

thanks loopy for your message re   made me laugh out loud   have to say though girls using these bloody aul pessaries does nt make me feel paticulary amourous   eurgh they are just horrible    weve been going like good uns TMI i know but ive let hubby know after tonight he is off duty for a few days  

hi to everyone else   

hope you are all feeling ok and keeping up the PMA  

take care all and keep warm  

jules   x


----------



## jooles

holly 

i really like the idea of your support group - does anybody know of anything like this in the belfast area  

jules


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx Lesley, I will defo ask about the blasts if i ever get my appoinment     .
PS do you know how much sort of notice are you given before they want to start your treatment? Its hard to make plans cause your thinking well my letter of offer might come!!


----------



## sara1

Loopy - sorry I don't know the answer to your question.   All I know is that community pharmacies can't dispense some medications that hospitals can so maybe this is the reason that we get our drugs at the Royal.  I don't want to dampen yours or Cathy's hopes but I wouldn't guarantee that GP's will prescribe as each GP has different ways of doing things.  Sorry.

Cathy - I don't know if this will affect your NHS go.  Why don't you ring RFC and get their advice on the situation.  It might put your mind at rest.

Shaz -   on you 

Lesley -  ing that tx works and you get your    

Jooles - hope all the   has worked. 

PT - Good to hear from you.  Thinking of you through your chemo.  Keep up the PMA

Lia - I hope your scan goes well and you get the OK to spend some time with your nephew - he is so CUTE.

Hi to everyone else I've missed
Sara


----------



## Ladyhex

evening all 

shaz and DH thats brill news          

loopy ..... it sure is i was told the other month that we wouldnt be getting our letter til 11-14 months ...we have been on the list from may 08 !!!

lesley            

pink tulip hows thing with you   

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Welcome to FF, this thread is great for both support during tough times and some serious craic.

Lesley: Glad it went well for you.  for BFP.

Shaz: Congratulations on your BFP.  that your pg goes well.

Holly: Good to hear from you. I'll be there on Wednesday. Should be interesting.

I'm counting down days to starting tx, have posted the questions so far on my diary thread. Hoping that some of you will be able to answer some of them.


----------



## Shaz

Hi All....
Ladies I just want to thank you all for the sincere good wishes and congratulations....and it is so true ...a moment worth waiting on!!
It has been a long road, and we know it isnt over yet, but we r so elated and cautious at the same time.  When we tested on thursday, it was exactly 4 years since we had our ectopic confirmed, so emotions were high!! If there is one thing I have learnt thru all of this is to never give up on your dream....no matter if you have to go to a diffrent part of the world to achieve this...or go thru the adoption process.  I am so glad for finding fertility friends because if i hadnt then I wud not hav known about the diffrent clinics that are out there and some more advanced than our own.

As a christian, there have been times when I have been on that valley floor trying to scrape my way up again, and at times I nearly got there, but today I can say I stand on top that mountain and praise God for that.  I pray that my fellow Reprofit girls from NI all the best with their journeys and I pray for success like I have had.  I pray also for evry1 on here that also...a lot more BFP's    .....and for PT thank you for thinking of us, and I pray that treatment will not be so hard on you.. .

Never lose faith in what these doctors can do and never be frightened to ask them anything.  I always thught going to clinics abroad etc would cost a massive amount of money but honestly they r achieveable when you want that dream.

Hope evry1 has a lovely day..take care..
Sharon x.


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Shaz I am so delighted to read your news, hugest congratulations to you and your DH!!      I hope this sticks and all works out for you      

Jooles, what do you mean, the pessaries don't add to the romantic, amorous atmosphere?    LOL at you Dh being off duty now! 

Lesley, so delighted that everything has worked well for you so far and everything went brilliantly in Brno.     for you for next Friday! 

I just wanted to echo what Sara said anout community dispensaries and I want to add that it may not be realistic or feasible that GPs do prescribe our tx drugs. I do know it is heard of in England and Wales but as far as I am aware because of the funding structure in GPs in NI, fertility drugs are seen as not necessary (ie not life-enhancing or prolonging) especially when dealing with relatively small budgets for each individual patient. It seems to be the same old story, IF comes out very low in a list of priorities for GPs and the medical profession outside of IF. I'm not saying it's not worth investigating, but don't raise your hopes. 

Babypowder as far as I am aware 5-day Blastocyst transfer is not yet offered by RFC. This may be something that will be reviewed under the new manager and certainly worth enquiring about at your appt. Lesley is right, there are better statistics for a 5-day transfer, but 2 or 3 day transfers can work too! I'm 11 weeks pg after a 3 day transfer!! 

PT glad you had a great day at the races Mrs!    

Holly, I don't think I will be able to make it tomorrow night    

Cate, I think you would be better off posting on the Pre-treatment section of the board to  get all your questions answered. 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats weezer  , its great to hear your pg after 3day transfer-i didnt imagine the RFC would do blasts due to the cost, tho a girl I was talking to paid £500 extra to have it done as she was NHS funded, it wrked for her-but then I suppose if its ment to be it'll happen at any stage.

Do you know how much notice they give you that your at the top of the list? I waiting, waiting for my brown envelope   , but its yet to arrive.

Ps how do I get A ticker? I clicked on yours it let me into the site, i chose how I wanted itbut it didnt appear on my page   . thanx BP.


----------



## Babypowder

sorry girls me agai have soooo many  Did or are any of you changing your diets? did you include any new things- ive been told water-til its comming out ur ears! , rasberryleaf tea, pinapple, milk and nuts.  .Anyone any ideas/tips? . BP


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

Well just a wee update.  Went for lining scan again today and no change since sunday so Dr Traub has stopped my tx      Going to let me have a bleed then start me again on a higher dose.  Have to keep taking my spray and should have a bleed in next few days which means FET will be pushed back 3-4 weeks into December all being well.

Totally in shock as this was not what I'd been expecting and whilst I'm pretty devastated at another delay in ET I do understand that its for the best in terms of successful implantation and on the up side it means I can see my wee nephew now 

Shaz - Yay for BFP. Huge congrats    

Lesley - Thinking about you in your 2ww   

Emma - Glad to hear you're loving your new job

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but still all over the place after the hospital.  Catch up properly later

Lia xo


----------



## ineen

hi everyone

Lia I'm so sorry about your delay that sucks hun

  to everyone who got a  

 for good outcome

Irene


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Irene.  Never easy is it!

So tomorrow's your big day. How you feeling today?  Really hope and   its a positive result  

Lia xo


----------



## Tearful

I have updated my news on waiting lists on the waiting list thread, for anyone that's interested on Northern Board. Also wondering if anyone else any more news to add to it re any other boards/Private/Origin? 

Lia.g - Sorry to hear about your tx being stopped for now. But hey, at least the Docs are doing their job to give you the best poss chance! So chin up chick. Sending you positive vibes      

Hi Babypowder, how's it going? You might be interested to read update on waiting list thread if you are Northern Board.  

Irene- Good luck for test day! Sending you positive vibes too        

Cathy2 - Hello from one lurker to another   Any news yet from your GP on the drugs?

Shaz     Congrats!

Hope to be sending many more Congrats to Lesley and Jooles soon!    

Hey there Loopyone ! You're pretty funny   , i like the name you have labelled some of us - Lurkers!  

Shaz2 - Any phonecalls back from the hospital yet?   

 Hi to Ladyhex , Weeza and Cate1976 and a big   to anyone i have missed!

I'm attempting to try and keep up with the news (probably got you all mixed up- sorry if i have! I am trying)and not to be so much of a lurker!   . Possibly tho, its cause i have a bit more time on my hands as my job finished last Friday   , so joining the growing numbers of the Unemployed  . 

Love and Best Wishes to All


----------



## cathy2

hi tearful and hi to the rest of u sorry too many to keep up with 
thats why im a lurker  

just to update with the drugs on private tx my gp just rang the lady she needs
to speak to on the northern board is off today but she said she will ring her tomorrow 
and then ring me 


is anyone else having tx at origin or wats ur experience with them would love to hear from ya  


lots of love cathy xxx


----------



## holly01

just a quickie ladies

some of ye mite be interested to know Karin Jackson is attending the Omagh support group tomorrow evening.
She is the RFC manager and is going to explain waiting lists etc......
anyone interested just pm me and i will give you the venue and time 
okedokeeee


----------



## shaz2

hey all  

well i jus rang rvh back as they didnt ring me back yesterday like they said  , im now number 4 on the list and she said decembers lot is already out so im more likely to be january....but the good thing is im definately on the list and will be starting tx very soon ...the bad thing is the appointment i got was jus a review with dr trubb but as already on list and near the top i may not need to attend it.......so emma we could still be cycling   together....

well thats my moaning done for today   

catch ye all later

xx


----------



## betty-77

babypowder - PM for ya

Betty xx


----------



## betty-77

how is everyone?

i've been trying to catch up but there was pages to read through and i'm a bit rubbish at remembering where you are all at.

PT was great to hear from you, thanks for keeping us posted really hope the rest of your tx is not to hard on you.  

Shaz2 - good news on the waiting list  

Shaz congrats on your BFP -  

Leslie glad everything went well for you everything crossed for the next couple of weeks now  

 to Loopy, Emak, Weeza, Jooles, Holly01, Shem, Yella, Tearful, Cathy2, lia, apparition, sara, ladyhex, jooles, ineen, babypowder, cate, 

Wow there are quite a lot of us again arent there!!  So Sorry for anyone i've forgotton

I'm having a lazy day today before going back to work tomorrow.  feeling a little under the weather as i spent all weekend celebrating my birthday.  too old for hangovers just cant cope with them anymore  

Betty xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all I had my EC yesterday and got 13 eggs. Was very pleased until I got the call today that only 2 fertilized. Now am very stressed out.


----------



## weeza82

Hey Galaxy, 

I got 13 eggs and only 4 fertilised. It is stressful hun, but get it out of your system now and then start thinking pma for your 2 wee embies           it will be ok


----------



## galaxy girl

thanks Weeza that helps. it worked out well for you! Did all 4 make it to the transfer day?


----------



## weeza82

We had Day 3 transfer with Grade 2 7 cell and a Grade 2 5 cell and now 11 weeks down the road there is one on board. The embryologist just said the other 2 didn't do as well, they had kept going but weren't strong enough or as strong rather. 

It is a hard thing to hear, I was upset because 9 eggs were suitable for injection. All I could think of was no frosties, no back up plan and going through the whole damnable process again. But DH eventually gave me a really stern talking too, that I was defeated already and how that would do us no good, so then I picked up a bit. 

Like I say, get it out of your system and start thinking about them coming back to you in a few days


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: Sorry to hear that your tx has been delayed.

Galaxy: Hope that you get BFP.

Shaz: I'm a Christian and have found that my faith has helped. I love 1 Samuel chapter 1 and beginning of chapter 2. Having a really supportive church family has helped as well. I'm being prayed with in church on Sunday as in whole church family round me.

Babypowder: I posted some information on diet that I got from INUK website a few pages back. Might be 30 something or top end of 20's. I've looked at Zita Wests book and am taking some of the advice, but for me if I did everything, it'd stress me out more. I'm switching from caffeinated coffee to decaff, already have decaff in the house, it's just going to be remembering to ask for decaff when in cafes especially Chez Manu (best cafe in Omagh). Zita West says that even decaff coffee is bad due to the processes used to remove the caffeine. Also looking at Marilyn Glenvilles advice.

I'm counting down the days to starting tx, up to Belfast on Friday morning (getting 0625 bus from Omagh) for pre treatment appointment. Will take my cool bag with me to use for getting everything home. I know that some of the drugs are kept at room temperature, how big a bag do I need for these? Just working out which bag is going to be best to use.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Galaxy girl, we had 12 eggs collected and only 2 fertilised also, both made it for day 2 transfer both were grade 2 one i think was 4 cells the other 5, and i am 35 weeks pregnant now so hang in there it is a shock for you when you hear this.  Think positive as it is not over yet, Weeza and i are proof of that.....

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

thanks Missy. It worked out well for you too! So I won't panic yet!! Origin are to phone me again tomorrow to tell me what progress they are making and transfer day is to be thursday.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Girls yous can do some chatting it has taken me ages to read back on last nights and todays posts,im ready for a rest now  
Galaxy girl       try not and get too stressed out.....i know easier said than done .Remember you have 2 lovely wee embies just waiting to jump aboard    
Betty you kept that quiet about your birthday.HAPPY BIRTHDAY I also am useless at hangovers these days ,so i usually just avoid drinking !!!!
Shaz     Your lovely words gives hope to us all  
Sharon hope your not too disappointed bout the appointment only being for a review ,sure it now means you can have a good drink over christmas    and it seems you like a good night out, you party animal.Did you have loads of men checking you out as wonder woman on Friday night?   Are you off to Disney next week?
Holly i would love to go to your support group tomorrow night ,but there is no way i would drive home from Omagh at night ,im too nervous a driver   ,but keep us updated on any news mrs.
Lia   soooooooo sorry your tx was stopped but 4 weeks time isnt too far off and you want everything to be perfect so you can get a  your wee nephew is just adoreable 
Loopy sorry i missed last night ,had my tea then passed out with flu/exhaustion   well not quite as dramatic as that but you know what i mean .Let me know when 
Lesley what brill news keep up with the PMA   Mrs.Hope that the dreaded 2ww isnt gonna drag too much.
Cate you must be feeling very excited now.Roll on Friday.
Wezza Hi ,hows the bump coming on?
Hope all the rest of you future mummies are well ,think i might give the rfc a buzz tomorrow to see if there has been any movement on the list since we are now into a new month so i will keep yous posted.Might be on later on so chat later.
Emma xx


----------



## Lesley08

Good evening ladies Im still freezing keep threatening my DH that Im going back to Brno to live in the Grand Hotel  

Lia Im so sorry your tx was cancelled it must be hugely disappointing but you know it will be for the best in the long run  

Galaxy girl I cant believe how far on in your tx you are! I would echo what the others have said it only takes one  fingers crossed, every day is another hurdle but its worth it in the end if a little hard to stick at the time.

Cate Im sure you are getting excited now. Good luck for friday  

Good to hear from you Emma hope you get some info from rfc tomorrow.

Im doing grand really glad to hear we have a frostie today as it takes the pressure off a bit. Feel knackered and have been going to bed at about half nine every night. I got a lovely email from the clinic wishing us luck for our test date which was also a nice touch. 

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz2: Have you signed consent forms? DH and I signed consent forms 20th Feb and were put on NHS IVF waiting list from that date. Timescale for me was that I got letter of offer for tx on 3rd October askin gme to send details of October AF and also appointment for 16th October which was bllod test for HIV, Hep B and Hep C. Sent AF details to RFC day AF started which was 20th October and schedule arrived 28th October. 

RFC is closed week of Christmas. Not sure what impact this has on tx for those getting letters this month.

Lesley: Good to hear from you. Hope you get BFP.


----------



## tedette

Hi Cate,

The RVH will give you a wee cool bag especially for the drugs so don't worry about taking your own.  From what I remember the drugs need to go back into the fridge within 5 hours?  Someone will correct me if I and wrong so you will have plenty of time    All you really need to bring to the appt is yourself and lots of PMA!!  

Good luck,

Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Cate I was also going to say giving up the coffee has been the hardest thing   It has really made me realise how addicted I am you are wise to have decaf in already.

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Tedette. Glad RFC provide cool bag although I might still take mine without the gel pack things to put other drugs that don't need to be kept cool in. Good to know that the ones that do need to be in fridge can be out for 5 hours. From getting drugs from pharmacy to getting them home could easily be 4 hours (time for appointment, bus abck to Europa bus station, bus to Omagh and then taxi from bus depot home.


----------



## shem

Lia sorry your tx has been put back but 4 weeks will come round in no time stay positive Galaxy Girl as the other girls have said it only takes 1 keep staying positive you'll have  wee embies on board soon Leslie glad to hear your doing grand just take it easyCate good luck for friday off work today and have done absolutley nothing! talk about lazy had a stinker of a headache earlier so just flaked out on the sofa. Can't believe it's only 7 weeks to xmas I haven't bought a thing last minute this year me thinks Hi to everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## crazykate

Hiya girls...........  I've had some catching up to do with everyone!

Shaz - congratulations Mrs on your BFP here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy hun xx

Lesley & Jooles    

Ineen -   good luck for tomorrow hun hope you get your BFP 

I'm so excited for you all 

Cate - woohooo it's finally happening for you!  May your dreams come true xx

Lia - sorry tx has been cancelled but keep positive cos your little beanies are waiting for ya!

I'm in a dilemma - I want to phone the Royal about the waiting lists but I've found myself wondering and secretly hoping that the big investment the other week is gonna make a difference to the lists    Think I might hold off til after Christmas.

My sister and her two kids were involved in a road accident on Friday - a car pulled out of a junction on the Castlereagh Hills hit her car and drove off!!! The insurance company have written her car off and she didn't even get the full registration of the car for the police to track the person down!!!  They are fine though she has a very sore back.

Take care everyone - stickiness for everyone


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Lesley,hope you keeping good mrs brilliant news you have a back up frostie  and what a lovely touch from the clinic...they could give the RFC a few ideas on how to

treat people   glad your trip seems to be relatively stess free...big   to your DH if he`s peeking over you shoulder 

Galaxy sending you loads     try to keep positive   

Kate so sorry to hear about your sister and kids hope they get the A*****E    glad they all ok and your sisters back improves  

Hi to everyone else Muskateers and all   

Good to see all the bumps still popping in to see us i don`t know about everyone else but it keeps my hopes alive to see all the  

Yella


----------



## Babypowder

, I was saying yesterday that im on the Northern board and i'm #23, i'm quite excited by this as they said I was looking at 3-6mnth wait and that 3mnths is only 12wks............anyway i was just wondering anyone whos had experience of waiting times/time scales, is #23 really good? or am i just kidding myself that the lists will move that quickley??

Part of the reason im asking is that myself and DP are overweight  ,so would need to make a start, I also went out yest upon hereing this and bought, zinc for the swimmers, it contains vit C aswell and vit B for both of us, as well as loads of fruit, water, pinapple juice, carrot juice, brazil nuts, herbal tea, 

I know i prob dont need all these at this stage but though it might be best to get them in my system especially the vits as they dont work straight away. 

If anyone has any thoughts or can help re: the waiting id love to hear.

Thanx and    to all on this journey! BP


----------



## cathy2

hello ladies,

well just to update on the gp prescribing me my drugs for private tx,
my dp took the phone call so after he answered it his mind went blank   
so have requested another phone call with her.
he said he thinks she said she would prescribe them and would only have to pay 
for the prescription charge but as he is a man cant just remember all she said   

hopefully she will get back to me today.
i will keep u all up to date.

lots of love cathy xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Clinic called and my 2 embryos are still hanging in there! 1 at 4 cells grade 1 and 1 at 3 cell grade 1. Am very relieved and am looking forward to transfer tomorrow


----------



## holly01

loopy Pm 4 u


----------



## tedette

Hello Babypowder,

Just wanted to reply to your message about the Vitamins.  I think that it is a great idea to try and get yourself as healthy as possible before treatment.  Apart from anything else, treatment is taxing on the body and being healthy may mean you have fewer side effects from the drugs, which is a good enough reason on its own to get rattling with the pills! 

My DH was taking selenium and those fizzy Vit C with Zinc daily before treatment.  I do think it helped his little wrigglers!    I took the pregnacare or sanatogen pronatal with the omega 3 oils before and during tx and I am still on them!  We ate a lot more healthily and switched to brown pasta and rice as they have more nutrients than the white variety.  Get used to drinking plenty of water now as it is said to help prevent OHSS during treatment and cut back a little on the booze if you drink! I did and lost about half a stone without doing anything else! 

But most of all, remember you are a step closer to getting your BFP, even if it doesn't happen for you first time around.  PMA is really important. Wishing you all the best.  

Hi to everyone else!!

Tedette


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Thanks for all your good wishes around my treatment being stopped.  Hospital rang this morning and gave me provisional dates for starting the higher dose of tablets so my provisional date for FET is now 9th Dec with test day being christmas eve!  Not the best timing in the world but I guess if its good news it'll be the best christmas present ever.

Cate - good luck with your appointment on Friday

Galaxy Girl -  good luck for transfer tomorrow   

Ireen - been thinking about you today and   it was good news

Evening everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but DH is dragging me out to watch the Man U match  

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Well ladies doing well still calm but think it maybe down to the progesterone   DH is seriously getting worried about my liking for prescribed meds!!

Yella - that was a class weee mention for DH earlier he was lookin over my shoulder and loved it   ta

Crazy kate - hope you and all the family are okay after your sis's car accident. something like that can take a lot out of all of you as it just makes it clear how fragile life is. Take care.

Galaxy Girl - your wee embies sound great good luck for tomorrow hun    and get ready for the sleepathon thereafter!

Well take care ladies our car broke down tonight - spectacularly all billowing smoke etc... its a drama queen like the rest of the house   So have to phone a grage tomorrow and try not to have a heartattack when I get the quote!

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate: Sorry to hear about your sisters accident, a couple of thoughts, could the police egt reg of car from CCTV? If not, there is the Motor Insurance Bureau which is whwre people who've had accident not their fault but person who caused it is either uninsured or doesn't stop can go.

Lia, glad to hear you have date for your FET. My EC is scheduled for 8th December which puts pg test at Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. What a Christmas pressie that's to to God willing, be.

Galaxy: Good luck for tomorrow.

Babypowder: If you and DH are overweight it'll be good if you can lose it before starting tx but, good news is that at the moment, RFC don't have policy on maximum BMI they'll allow for tx.

Ineen: Hope you got good news.

Me, I'm counting down the hours to friday. Then start spray Sunday morning.


----------



## Babypowder

tedette, i think ive PM'D you , in re:to your vit advice .BP


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Crazykate, what an awful shock for your sister and her family! I am very very glad they are all ok but that is so annoying and irresponsible of the other driver!!!! Honestly, some people are just lowlifes   

Galaxy girl, thinking of you today    

Babypowder, I second everything that Tedette said about teh vits. In addition I took enzyme CoQ10, selenium and zinc for egg quality. DH took Omega 3 fish oil capsules, selenium, zinc and vit C. In addition, we were both taking the MArilyn Glenville male and female fertility supplements. It was an event every night, popping all these pills     About what Cate said yes it's great the RFC don't have an upper limit on BMI, but that doesn't really justify being overweight. It's in your own best interests to be as healthy as you can. My BMI was more than I liked before starting Tx but I lost nearly a stone before hand and went into tx with a more pleasing BMI. 

Lesley, lol at the progesterone making you all mellow    Hope the car repair isn't too much of a shock. 

Lia, it won't be long till 9 th December    

Loopy, I vegged in front of the TV last night as well   

Hi everyone else


----------



## ineen

Hi everyone,
Hope uz are all well, unfortunately for me it was a     
guess its back to the drawing board and another full course of ICSI as I've no frosties left, if I can find the money and get thru the endless waiting list.

I'm devastated but trying to focus on the fact that I am 1 of the lucky ones and that I know it can work my wonderful ds reminds me of that every day.

Thanks for all the support on my 2WW, I found this 1 hard, but uz all made me feel sooo welcome.

I'll keep  for miracles for us all.

Good luck and loads of       to those still on tx and their 2WW

Irene


----------



## Lesley08

Irene so sorry pet. You have the right attitude but its still very hard and so disappointing. Take care                      

Lesley xx


----------



## lia.g

Awh Ireen I'm so sorry to hear that.  Thinking about you and DH.  Take care of yourself    

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx weezer, I bought the 'pregnacare' origional today but I did see one with extra omega in it-damm maybe should have bought that one , I will finish this pack and then get the other ones and will also look out for the ones you mentioned-where did you purchase yours? . I'll let my DP just take the other individual ones I bought and add what you recommended aswell. 

Thanx again BP. XXXX


----------



## Babypowder

Sorry to here your news Ireen , I cant imagine how hard it must be, take care.    BP.


----------



## weeza82

BP I got mine in Tescos, all own brand! 

Ineen, so sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## Lesley08

BP want to second what Weeza said re vits. I took/ am taking pregnacare, selenium and co enzyme q10. Hope this helps.

Lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

Irene, Im so very sorry to read your news, it is so heartbreaking when you get bfn. My thoughts and prayers are with you xx

Holly, how are ya? Just wondering if Karin Jackson had any thing new to say about nhs waiting lists at your meeting last night?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## ineen

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the kind words, God just decided I have enough on my plate right now as DH is still in recovery from a substantial brain injury from a motorbike accident so maybe it's for the best.

Do any of you know how long the waiting list is for ICSI at the RFC and is it any quicker to try and get tx abroad


----------



## Lesley08

Ireen,
As far as I know there is no waiting time for icsi abroad its rare that clinics abroad have waiting times mor ethan 3 months long. Have a look in the international section when you are up to it. I couldnt praise Reprofit in the Czech Rep enough and some of the girls who have been out there have been to Spanish clinics and think Reprofit is far superior and its much cheaper. 

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesCrazykate sorry to hear your family had a car accident hope they are all okGalaxy Girl hope ET went well today Lia good news youv'e got a new date for FET Leslie hope your car does'nt cost too much it's always something that's all you need hope your keeping wellCate good luck for tomorrowIrene so sorry for you and DH look after yourselves and take time to recover  Came home last night to a wonderful surprise DH had a bath run for me then made me a lovely dinner and then gave me a box of chocolates I still haven't got over the shock He has never done this in all the years Ive known him He said he just wanted to let me know he appreciates me isn't he sweet I could get used to it!Hi to everyone elseShem xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all. Well transfer went well and I have ben lying on the sofa all day trying not to sneeze or indeed move! of course I know that they can't fall out, but still.....
we got 2 5 cell grade 1 s . So its just the waiting game.
Irene sorry to hear your news. It's so devastating. Look after yourself and take time to recover.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Lesley, I thought id made a blunder buying the pregnacare, but will taks it and get the others you recomended, weezer said the same thing , so hoprfully come my time I will be vitamined to the max! , I will also order that cd-have heard its really good.

take care BP


----------



## Cate1976

Ineen:      and      for you and your DH.

Bit skint at the mo but am going to get the Pregnacare from Boots that have the Omega 3 in them on Monday. Will also get jar of decaff coffee to put in the church kitchen for Sundays and the night of theological classes. Both cafes that I go in have decaff so that's sorted. Will drink bottle of Belgian beer I have either tomorrow or Saturday evening. Been looking at Zita Wests advice on diet and no way can I do all of it, organic is just not affordable apart from vegetables.

Looking forward to tomorrow apart fromm having to be up at 5am to get 0625 bus to Belfast. Have to write down my list of questions for RFC to make sure I don't forget anything.


----------



## Lesley08

Thinking of you today Cate hope all goes well and your not too wrecked with the long journey.
Boots have a 3 for 2 on their vits at the mo so that might help.
Lesley xx


----------



## Sue30

Hi All

I posted a few months back and have lurked ever since! I think I was going through a period of denial - kept thinking we were going to be the urban myth of 'was on the waiting list and it all happened naturally' ... what was that all about!! 

Just wanted to say HUGE congratulations to those who have had BFP over the past few months (Weeza, Shem and FionaB) - I was truely delighted for you! And to Lesley, Cate and Galaxy Girl - I am keeping everything crossed for you over the next few weeks and in the run up to Christmas! (Sorry if I missed anyone out)

Anyway - have got over the denial and as nothing has happened and the waiting lists in the Royal are a disaster with a capital D we have decided to move to Origin!! Getting the doctors referral sorted today! I know a couple of you have been to Origin lately and was hoping you could let me know what to expect - do I just let the doctor send the referral letter off and let Origin contact me to arrange an appointment or do I make an appointment directly with them? Do I get a choice of a consultant - any recommendations or do you know who is there?

Anyway - looking forward to having a bit of craic with you girls - you are all so strong - I am feeling abit 'jittery' at the mo so need to settle myself! 

Looking forward to chatting 

Lisa


----------



## Lesley08

Hi Lisa,
Thanks for the good wishes and good luck with tx. 


the other girls on here will be better with your query than me but we were originally referred to Origin and I think our initial consultation came within a couple nof weeks of my gp sending her letter off. we were also in rathe rsevere denial at this stage so we actually cancelled that appointment as I was sure that I could will myself pg with the help of vitamins and herbs etc...Sometime later I came to my senses but by then a different gp at my practice had suggested we try the RFC at least for diagnosis and that where we ended up for our tests. Sooo hopefully it wont be long and if its any help I think the waiting for things to get moving is the worst part. 

Lesley xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Irene - lots of blessings to you   . TAke time to come to terms with it. Be gentle and loving on yourself and your DH. We're all here to get you through.

maybe we all need a real get together.

Babypowder - I am taking the Tescos preggie vits as they have the same ingredients as the dearer ones and DH is on the Wellman tablets. there are loads of great books out there which deal with fertility diets and preperation. I work in a library and have been able to access practically them all. I will try to prepare a word document with a few reviews of them for everyone.
Why not try *www.ni-libraries.net * for their catalogue and order them to your local library- saves on the buying or I have got a couple off ebay really cheap.

Love to you all - Apps

/links


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies  

Cate - hope things went well at the RFC today and you got the answer to all your questions.  Good luck with starting tx 

Irene - still in my thoughts  

Lisa - I think its only natural to hope that it won't actually come to the stage of needing tx but good that you're now feeling stronger and more able to deal with it.  You'll get lots of support with your tx journey on here along with plenty of laughs  

Lesley - hope you're keeping well in your 2ww  

Hi to all you other ladies.

As for me, well I'm just waiting on AF to arrive so I get my new dates for FET confirmed.  Getting over the disappointment of having tx stopped and concentrating on getting myself prepared to start the higher dose of tablets in a few weeks time.

Looking forward to seeing my wee nephew again tonight and spending the wknd with him 

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Pre treatment appointment went ok. Got to pharmacy in the Royal at 8.45 to find them already open (open at 0815 mon-fri). Was round at RFC by 0850, nurses were short staffed today so we were afew minutes late but no more than 10. Nurse did say she ws in bit of hurry when I mentioned list of questions and answered a couple straight off. The others were answered during going through everything.

Answers to questions:

Bus home after EC is definite no no, either have to get someone to pick us up or stay overnight, said staying Belfast overnight not option due to having Muffy with us, nurse said leave her overnight and key with neighbour  . No way would I do that to Muffy. So will ask friends.

No problems with job involving step ladders during tx or 2ww, just don't fall off. Working till 8pm one veening not problem either. How much time I ahve off after EC is up to me, but she said definitely day of EC and day after, so I'm going to get whole of that week off and go back following week. Means I can consider going to staff Christmas Dinner on 20th december.

Exercise, walking no problem.

Progesterone support, according ot nurse, not needed after 2ww and when i emntioned that I'd read of people being given it after BFP was told that it'd only be rare and in cases of recurrant mc.

Couple of things nurse told me which I wasn't prepared for:

She said that if we get BFP, don't tell anyone until after scan 3 weeks later. I said not even parents and close friends, no in case scan shows no pg.

I asked about diet and she said to avoid foods that are no no during pg and I said I know about blue cheese and she said pate (knew that already) and all soft chese. I said that I thought with it being made from pasturised stuff that Philladelphia and Cottage were ok and she said no, Feta is also out as that's a soft cheese. She did say to search online for foods to avoid during pg. DH thinks she said all cheese is no no during pg including cheddar. Is no soft cheese current advice, I'm sure I've read that cheese such as cottage and Philladelphia is now considered safe due to being pasturised? I'm going to look online to see what current advice is but am thinking 2ww is going to be in Christmas party season, got invite to housewarming/Christmas bash on 13th and works do is 20th but if I'm not going to be able to eat hardly anything, it's not worth going. Thinking easiest thing is list of my fave foods, how many are on no no list:

Philladephia/similar, Cottage and Feta Cheese. Is brie ok now cooked?
Marmite (someone on another website was advised not to eat it for some reason).
Sweets/Chocolate in small doses (know about caffeine in choc)
Decaffeinated Coffee
Any herbal/fruit teas (know anything with rosehip is no no).
Meat/Fish to be avoided (know that shellfish is no no and Tuna is small amount)
Pesto sauce (in one of the savoury crepes made in Chez Manu)
Tap water boiled for coffee, herbal or fruit teas.
Foods over Christmas: Christmas pudding, Brandy butter, cranberry sauce, sausages wrapped in bacon, other party type food like vol au vonts (know prawn is out).
Drinks, alcohol is out I know but thinking for friends party, eisberg non alcoholic wine or similar and if there's champagne it can be diluted with lemonade or just have a couple sips for toast. For works do, lime and lemonade or are fizzy drinks no no?

Problem is advice does change and I'm thinking that if I can get most up to date info, it's going to be easier as I'll be able to show DH list and also decide whether it's worth going to friends party and works night out. I'm also wondering if the advice is stricter for IVF pgs due to being more vulnerable during first few weeks


Not too tired from early start, snoozed on way up to Belfast which helped.

Nurse asked what time we can get to RFC and we said we can be there for 0845. She said they start ec at 9am and do them every half hour and thought ours would be 10-1030. Once it's over, I'll be in recovery for about an hour. What I'll do is ask friend to be there 1.5 hours after ec starts. If friends not available, I'll ask about patient transport.


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome Lisa, As far as I can remember Origin will contact you to make an appointment when they receive your referral.

Holly, thanks for the pm.

Cate, its all go from here on in, best wishes.

Girls, I dont want to be depressing anyone now that its the weekend, but I really am feeling very down today. The thing is ( and I know most of us have felt like this ) but at the minute there are pregnancies all around me. My best friend just had a baby girl a few weeks back, my sister in law has gone in to labour today and my next door neighbour is due around christmas. While I truly am delighted for them all, and I mean that from the bottom of my heart, I am just finding putting on a brave face to them all very very difficult. I dont want to seem jealous if i become upset so I try to keep my feelings to myself but it really is becoming a lot harder to do. I guess it just brings it home to me that I got a BFN, Seeing all these new borns is making me realise what I dont have and it is breaking my heart. God, why is life so unfair at times? I know that there are others worse off than me, but at the minute I feel pretty hard done by. Guess I just have to pick myself up, dust myself down and try to get on with it. Sorry for the rant, but it does help to get this off my chest. Cheers for reading.


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter, I've been in that situation of so many pgs and births. It does hurt especially if there's 3/4 close together. IF is heartbreaking. It's unfair I know.     . Do you have friends/family that you can talk to. DH and I have blessed that my family have been supportive and our church family have been amazing as well especially one couple.


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks Cate,

Yes I have plenty of family/friends to talk to, their all great but I think this is something I have to deal with and get out of my system, think it is going to take me a while tho, I dont expect it to go away over night. Most days Im fine, but as you say its hard when you have 3/4 pregnancies to deal with at the one time. I know I will get there in the end, will take it a day at a time.

Wishing you all the very best for your upcoming treatment Cate, I have a good feeling about you xx


----------



## Lesley08

You have had a hard time glitter girl and absolutely rotten luck. Sometimes its just very hard to have the energy to keep being positive and thats what these boards are for. Hope you feel better tomorrow             

Lesley xx


----------



## Sue30

Hi girls - thanks for the welcome (back) 

Glitter Girl - I know how you feel exactly!! I actually have heard myself tell the few people who know our situation that I am really lucky as I don't get jealous of other people - which is total lies!! It is so hard being delighted and excited for your family and friends when inside you are sceaming 'why not me??' A really close friend told me she was pregers this week and I am totally delighted for her - but I did not sleep a wink that night, felt as if someone had punched all the air out of me! Just keep thinking how special it is going to be when it is your turn xox

Cate - you are great - you are doing all my research for me   Glad all went well today!

DH currently downstairs rustling up some fajitas . yummy!! 

Enjoy the weekend 

Lisa


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, thanks for all your replies, It's great to have your support.

Had a good cry earlier and am feeling much better, just have to face going to the hospital now. Part of me dreads this and part of me cant wait to meet the new arrival, if that makes sense?

Couldn't believe ths when I read it earlier, its my horoscope for today, 

AQUARIUS- Fake that smile until it's real. Your'e going through a rough patch, but much of life is how you react to what it throws at you........

Hmmmmm.......eerily accurate if you ask me.


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, it freaked me a wee bit.. I would read my horoscopes regularly but wouldnt really pay much heed to them.

Your'e an aquarius too, that must be why we get on so well, my b'day jan 27th, please dont say that your's is too?


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hows this for even spookier!!! Im an Aquarius too!!! My B'day is the 30th  

Martine xx


----------



## glitter girl

Yeahhhh Martine, another aquarius, this is getting really freaky...


----------



## shem

Cate glad your appointment went well although I have to say I think some of the things the nurse told you were not right. We were never told not to tell anyone if we got BFP until after Ist scan or why and can't believe she told you if there is no h/b at first there will be none the following week now I know this can be the case but there are also plenty of people who have had h/b the next week. As for the cheeses you CAN have cheddar, philadelphia and cottage cheese it's in the pregnancy book the midwife gave me I don't know why you were told this I wasn't told any of that. I still would'nt climb up ladders if you can help it I know it's difficult in your job my job requires me climbing ladders from time to time but I was lucky that my dept head knew of the tx and didn't allow me and I told my other work colleague's I'd hurt my back. Just try and eat healthy and take it easy. I didn't follow a strict diet or take lots of vits just drank plenty of water took folic acid and had a glass of pineapple juice and 6 brazil nuts every day but TBH I believe no matter what you do it is just down to God and I believe it will happen for you the main thing is to try and not get too stressed and stay relaxed and positive. I really wish you the best of luck and will keep you in my prayers Shem xx


----------



## Cate1976

I've been in the saying congratulations, meaning it and then once away from friend have thought when's it going to be me. Found out back in July that next door neighbour is pg, said congratulations and then went on my way and quickly thought when is it going to be me. Saw my good friends at a party that evening but was mostly talking about trip to Copenhagen I was planning for 3 weeks later. My friends went away on holiday 2 days after the party so i had to deal with hurt pretty much on my own, did it though. Whenever I'm down, I just spend as much time as I can with worship on. After the IF hit me last year, my really good friend gave me 2 pieces of advice, the first being to find something positive to focus on took a couple of days but I did come up with a few. The second was to find a way through the tough times, that one was given after crying all through the dedication of a baby in church.

Welcome back Sue. Glad the info I've got has been of use to you as well. Asked little sister about foods to avoid during pg and she said she was told blue cheese, soft cheese, cheeses like Camenbert, Brie and Stilton. No shellfish, can't have McD's milkshakes for some reason (I can't think why as both shake and flurry machines are washed each night, I used to work in McD's and saw both machines being stripped down and all parts washed and rinsed well). This website is very useful, only one I looked at but I think it's as up to date as possible. http://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/917.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=131&r=1&rtitle=http%3a%2f%2fwww.nhs.uk%2fchq+-+917%3fCategoryID%3d54%26SubCategoryID%3d131. My sister also said that you have to have what you want in moderation. Thinking that if I find I'm wanting foods on no no list that I'll possibly have them after 12 weeks. My sister ate Saint Agur cheese by the tub load and both her LO's are ok.

When I start tx on Sunday it'll be 1 year 11months and 11 days since finding out we'd need IVF to have our own child. Glitter, thanks for saying you've a good feeling about me. Christian who I've got to know through ******** told me she'd had a prophetic word from God that DH and I are going to blesed with a baby. Been chatting to her through chat since August. I'd put comments on my status about the letter of offer and a couple asked what the letter was so I told them.

Shem, Thanks for that. I can't understand why she said not to tell anyone if we get BFP. Have already found out that she wasn't fully right on the cheese either. Only thing I can think of is that she errs on side of caution or possibly isn't aware that Cottage and processed cheese is ok (assume Philladephia is counted as processed). As for work, only got talking to boss briefly yesterday, it was literally telling her that tx is starting on Sunday. She's going to to talk in more detail on Wednesday when I'm in again. The ladders are 2metres maximum so not very high and it's not many clothes that are on the highest rails, there's a couple of step ladders nearer 1.5 metres which I use whenever possible anyway. There's also a really handy folding 2 step thing that someone brought in from home which is used for stuff just out of reach from floor, being 5'6" and standing on top step I can reach all but highest rails with that. Thanks for . Did I say that I'm being prayed with in church on Sunday as in whole church family round me which'll be good. DH and I have been blessed to have not only my family being really supportive but church as well.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## emak

Hi everyone I hope you are all enjoying the weekend  .I am turning into a bit of a "lurker" sorry!!!
Tomorrow i start a new job ,girls i had to finish up in the school purely for financial reasons   couldn't mention it during the week until everything was sorted out.This job is a permanent position with more hours.If tx works  i would have had to have found another job asap for maternity money etc so for a bit of security and peace of mind i had to accept this job even though it not what i wanna do..............trying to look on the bright side hopefully this time next year i will be off on maternity leave   .So thats my news and i still haven't managed to phone the RFC will try and get on the phone tomorrow.Will come back later on and do a few personals.
Emma  xx


----------



## Ladyhex

hello ladies 

Emak your right about maternity leave you need to be a good job that pays it right !!!

hope everybody had a good weekend 

Short and sweet lol 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies.. 

how was everyones weekend??

cate..i have to say i agree with shem, i dont think the information u were giving was correct plus i already had tx last year an was able to use bus service no problem an we r in derry!!

emma    sorry about ur job i no u were loving it down there but sure ye have de go where the money is...so too speak...

hey glitter sorry ye were feeling so down..   

irene a big   to u an dh...take care of each other

hello weeza loopy holly and all u lovelly ladies.... 
well im for paris on wednesday and sooooooo cany wait...plus not sure if i already mentioned that my appointment an stuff in rfc is all sorted and all is as it should be so hopefuly tx will be jan/feb...  

well thats all from me at minute so catch ye all later...xx


----------



## Cate1976

Loopyone and Shaz: Nurse definitely said no to using bus to get home due to having IV morphine. She also said not to tell anyone if we get BFP until after first scan and I asked not even my parents and close friends. She said no just in case the scan shows no pg. If I get BFP and then get bad news at the scan, then the nurse is effectively saying that I've got to tell family and friends it's not worked. Life begins with conception and I do feel strongly on that one. I asked about diet during tx and after et and she said the usuals blue cheese, pate and soft cheese. I asked about Philladelphia and Cottage and she said all soft cheese. I've looked online and will eat soft cheese. DH is insisting we tell no one if we get BFP and to do what RFC say. When we're up for scan on 1st December I might mention it. Has anyone else been told not to tell anyone if they get BFP? I'm wondering if nurse picked up that I'm a lively person and was thinking that if I get BFP, I'll tell everyone but I wouldn't, only people I'd tell are my parents, sister and the couple who've been so supportive. Was prayed with in church today as in whole church family round me. My friend decided to not actually that it's IVF but said some brilliant things, best was praying for 'rejoicing in the fruit of my healing'.


----------



## betty-77

hope everyone has enjoyed their weekend.

Cate it sounds like they were just making you aware that if you get a bfp its extremely early and things could still go wrong.  at the end of the day no nurse or doctor can tell you what you  can and cannot tell your family and friends.  that is a decision only each individual can make, just like who if anyone you choose to tell you are going through ivf.  

emak good to see you, i was just asking about you the other day as hadnt seen you for a while.  good for you changing jobs it cant have been an easy decision to make.

Loopy whats going on with your internet??  I've not picked up my guitar from before the halloween break    i'm too afraid to go back to class now.

glitter hope your feeling better  

i had my 1st app with origin during the week just to get amh test done, next app for consultation and test results is on 3rd dec and then i guess its all systems go   

hello to everyone else  

Chat soon

betty xx


----------



## Lesley08

Cate I just want to reiterate what Betty has said you make your own decisions on this one. I have done both in the past i.e. I have waited until after 12 weeks and I have told before that and inmy opinion it makes little difference because if you have a m/c people know something is wrong and you end up telling them you had been pg anyway.

Just popping on before work ladies as I have decided to try to limit my time on here this week. Nearly sent myself loopy over the weekend obsessing about symptoms or lack of them even though I know fine and well you just cant tell!!!!Im in the home run now though only got to go to friday and with work I know the week will fly in! Good luck to everyone and whats this about christmas shopping!.......


Lesley xx


----------



## angel83

omg omg omg omg omg - my appointment is on thursday - omg omg omg


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Girls hope you all are well, i have not been on for a few weeks so not sure whats been happening with you all. I was looking some advice got my appointment on wednesday to discuss my frozen egg transfer, i had 8 embros frozen and i dont know how many to get thrawed out to see whats suitable for transfer, i was thinking about 5? if anyone has went through frozen egg transfer could you give me any advice? is there a waiting list and what medication is involved etc. much appricated.


----------



## Cate1976

Angel: Glad your appointment has come. 

 Have checked schedule and under ec it says in bold 'someone must be available to take you home about one hour later'. Do have a friend who has said that if needs be he can do it but has said if possible it'd be better if we could find someone else. Thinking Patient Transport if RFC would be ok with it. Still annoyed about not being allowed to tell even my parents, sister and close friends if we get BFP. Does raise another question though, if DH is insisting that everything is done 'by the book' now, if tx works, is he going to try and raise our kids by what the guidelines say or let them develop at their own pace? I've always said that when I have kids I'd want to let them develop at their own pace and if it doesn't fit the guidleines then tough on the guidelines. I'm not going to screw my kids up by trying to force them to 'fit the box'.

Lesley: I want to tell parents, sister and good friends the result but DH is insisting we do what nurse said and tell no one. I told him that if BFP, I'll have such a big smile that people will guess and he said not to have big smile but neutral expression. Like that's gonna happen.


----------



## Babypowder

HI Cate, I been following your progress last couple of days-as with the other girls aswell. I know some of them have offered advice on what the nurse said, and I have to agree with them it really is a personal decision-NO where does it state by telling your family etc that you have a BFP will ultimatly mean your doomed.
I feel one one hand the nurse was a little insensitive to put such a downer on what would be the best news possible  , but I also feel she has probabaly seen too many broken hearts and thats why she would urge caution.
Im sure IF your family etc know your going through treatment, they would love to hear as soon as they could rather than be told they have to wait?  .
I hope you can chat to your DH and come to an agreement, as you will be going through enough and wouldnt need any added stress, surely his faith would be strong enough to see him through-regardless of what that nurse advised?
I hope you get transport sorted, I imagine youd be more comfy in a car though, I haven't started tx yet, but have used paitient transport before and there can be a few stops, would be better to get you and the wee emmbies straight home when that time comes. 

Take care. BP


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all. Am going a bit nuts being off work. Not used to having so much time on my hands!
Cate - I echo what the other girls have said. and if it works for us I will be telling parents etc. If things don't work out at the scan then I'll tell them that too. 

Anyone going to the CAH support group wed night?

My best friend phoned on Sat to tell me she's pregnant. She was so upset for me and was crying down the phone. I told her it was the best time to tell me and that I was happy for her - and i am , but I'm still sad for me and am thinking this is putting more pressure on this working for me - if it doesn't how will I cope with her bump etc? IF sucks sooooo much.


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Well my AF came today so rang the RFC and they've given me my new date for FET - 9th December    Said they'd have my schedule ready to collect on Wed along with my extra drugs which I start next week.  Fingers crossed the higher dose does the trick in thickening the lining this time  

Cate - Think its a very personal thing as to whether you tell anyone if you get a BFP.  Ordinarily I'd be one of those people who would wait until the 12 week scan but as everyone knows I'm having IVF its going to be very hard not to tell people.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals


----------



## betty-77

Wow Loopy #10 !!! Southern board are moving fast - happy days


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, thats great news, glad to see more movement on southern board! Im thinking is that 10 for nov and dec? will ask at the meeting in CAH on wed night.

Galaxy Girl, hang on in there, I know the wait is agonising, but hopefully worth it for you in the end. Hope to see you at meeting.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## shem

Evening girlsEmma sorry you had to leave your job but you have the right attitude thinking of the future hope today went well for you and fingers crossed you'll be on maternity this time next year Shaz have a fabulous time in paris and hooray! for tx in the new yearLoopy no hangover sunday morning then?? no 10 on waiting list you must be delighted hopefully it will move quick now. I didn't take any extra vits just the required folic acidCate how are you finding the spray?Betty great your getting started with originLeslie are you off work on friday?Angel good luck with your app on thursdayAngie good luck for wed don't really know about FET I suppose they will advise how many to thawGalaxy Girl both times Ive been going through TX someone close to me has been pregnant it is so hard it will work for you Lia it's good you've got your date nowHi everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## Lesley08

Hi Shem I have to go in but I will have finished by the time I get my hcg! So hopefully I will have a bit of peace to deal with outcome  

Galaxy Girl hope you are okay - it is very tough - first week was alright but over the weekend I was going crackers   Feel fine now being back at work is def helping as its taking my mind of things. Good luck for both of us  

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Emma: Sorry to hear you've had to leave the job you wanted to do. Glad you've got something else though, hope it goes well.

Have spoken to me really good friend who's explained what he thinks nurse was getting at. Of course me being sensitive misunderstood completely what she'd said. Friend did say that it's up to me who I tell if we get BFP. I'm going to leave it and when we get result, if it's BFP say to DH for us to tell my parents and the couple from church but no one else.

Sniffing is going ok. No side effects yet. how long does it take for side effects to kick in if they do?


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All

Just popped in to say hi and send lots of    to everyone on 2ww

Its getting ridiculous...i`ve been trying for 10 days to get through to RFC to see where we are on list...as i`ve never tried before lets hope i get plenty of warning

or its gona come as one big shock if i never get through   

Will keep trying  

Betty great to hear your tx coming up soon i`ll be rooting for you mrs  

Yella


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Anyone on here at all today? Im off work today, dosed with cold, feel rotten

Lesley, whens your test date? wishing you all the very best xx

Yella, RFC can be a nightmare to get through to most of the time, keep trying hun, you should eventually get through!

Cate, hows the sniffing going today? Glad its been ok so far.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lesley08

Hi everyone just about keeping sane on my 2ww  

Glitter my OTD is friday and I am booked for hcg at RFC at 8am!!!! Hopefully get the result later that day  . I will prob do a hpt on thur to try to prepare myself but fully intend to not believe it until I get hcg results  . Have been working on plan B incase this doesnt work out so I dont go into panic on Friday I know this seems very negative but as long as I have a plan I will be okay ( my family dont call me Monica for nothing....) 

Glad to see theres a fair bit of movement on the waiting lists some of you will be starting tx sooner than expected which is good news for a change.

lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

Lesley, I can understand where youre coming from. I really do hope that you get your much deserved BFP. I remember the 

agonising wait of my 2ww, it was like time tood still for the entire 2ww. It wont be long now until thursday, will be saying a wee 

prayer for you.

YEAH, there seems to be a fair bit of movement on NHS Southern board, finally feel like Im getting somewhere again, fingers crossed that it continues..


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks hun,
Def need it! In some ways it will be a relieve to at least know but on the other hand if it is negative it will be a big disappointment  

Its good to see the waiting lists moving I think one of the small consolations with having tx abroad is you know exactly when you are going even if you have to wait you at least know a specific time you are aiming for. I dont know how you ladies all cope with the uncertainty that would wreck me Im so impatient  

Take care and I truly appreciate your support

lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley:  that you get BFP. On NHS, the waiitng is hard. I was expecting my letter of offer end July and it finally came beginning October.

Glad the waiitng lists are moving a bit quicker again, Glitter, hope you don't have too ong to wait.

Tried to ring RFC yesterday (nursing) in the afternoon, pressed 1 when i got the list of options and it didn't even ring, just got pre recorded vocie saying 'Goodbye'. I need to know if they'll be ok with me getting patient transport service home after EC or if our friend needs to do it.


----------



## Cate1976

I'm  that I don't get side effects from d/r. Sniffing still going ok, been half hour late a couple of times though. Hope that doesn't effect it.


----------



## Cate1976

Who are the Muskateers?


----------



## lia.g

Evening all!

Loopy - Glad to hear the wl is moving a bit.  Good luck with getting the internet sorted. I can sympathise - recently spent 2 hrs trying to get my internet sorted via a call centre in delhi where the bloke kept asking me my phone number then repeating it back with letters in it    I was demented by the time I got it sorted  

Cate - glad to hear sniffing is going well.  I didn't get any side effects till the end of the 2nd wk but   you don't find it too bad.  Did you try ringing the direct number for nursing on the front of your schedule.  I had to ring them a few times today and got straight through  

Lesley (or should I say Monica  ) -   for a BFP and Yay for the positive planning  

Glitter - glad theres been some movement with the waiting lists

Hi to everyone else

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Lia:  Didn't think to use number on front of schedule. Will try that tomorrow. Honest opinion anyone who's online, it says in schedule in info about ec that 'someone must be available to take you home about an hour later'. Will they allow me to use patient transport, nurse on friday said no to bus so am wondering if it absolutley has to be friend with car? One of our friends has said he'll do it if we can't get anyone else.


----------



## zen

Hi, I am new here and just wanted to say hello.  I have been lurking for a while but decided to post (posted and have directed to here).  I am starting my journey through Origins as the waiting lists seem excessive for the Royal but have taken your advice and will also be added to the NHS list.  More paperwork!!

Looking forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi Zen!! It's great you ve joined us. I'm doing my 2nd cycle with Origin at the minute.

Thanks for all the messages everyone. DH was on a half day today so we went into Belfast as i had bought a gorgeous coat in Jigsaw 4 days before EC - then relised that it hopefully won't fit soon so had to return it. I'm now shattered. Can't cope with a 2 hour shopping trip - not good. Maybe it's good I'm not back at work!

sorry to hear your not feeling well glitter. hope your Ok for tomorrow night. 

Loopy - how many places have you jumped and in what time scale? I phoned about 3 months ago and was 33 on Southern board ICSI list. Will phone again in New Year if things don't work out this time.

Cate I would take up your friends offer and get the car home if you possibly can. My DR symprtons consisted of hideous headaches that meds didn't help and they hit me about a week in. I also got ++++ hot flushes - I'm normally the coldest person in the world!
I hope your one of the lucky ones!


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi every one

i`m learning how to post so be patient wit me 

got letter on sat treatment being offered bloods took mon ( like 2day notice) 

i`ve drop letter in for dec period   can anyone give me idea  when & what next   

waited so long for appointment can`t really believe things are happening..
its my 1st attempt but i have done egg donation twice which was fine, granted was 4yrs ago 
I`m 38 now & been waiting 5yrs ..long wait down to drs not working together..ong story


----------



## Lesley08

Got in from work thought Im going to do a hpt ( had conveniently placed 4 in the bathroom cupboard well out of DH sight) even though its 3 days early and 6 in the evening...did it and it came back      . I cant believe it and in fact I am petrified that it was a broken test, that it will disappear before friday etc.... But will have hcg to confirm on friday and then dreaded 8 weeks until I feel finally safe!!!! DH is very very cautious - has just told me off for posting result in case it doesnt work out    But I dont care    Yay!!!!


Lesley xx


----------



## Lesley08

Loopy,
I went back to work on the mon, tues and wed of last week, was wrecked by thurs so took thurs and fri off and then went back this week. Think the progesterone and worry wiped me out and if poss I would recommend at least a week off your just not on the form I dont know how many times I felt like killing my poor students  

Lesley xx


----------



## holly01

[fly]         [/fly]

OMG OMG OMG i am so delighted for u both tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
totally deserve this chick!
take care xoxoxoxoxo
be some excitment on er tomorrow!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Zen: Welcome to NI thread, hope you find it as supportive as I have. We have some serious craic as well.

Bundle of Joy: Welcome to FF. Timescale for me was got letter of offer for tx on 3rd october (was dated 1st). Appointment for blood tests was 16th. AF came 20th, sent period form off first class that afternoon. Schedule arrived 28th. Pre treatment appointment 7th November. Started d/r 9th November. No side effects as yet and hoping not to get them.

Lesley: . Congratulations, what ppt did you use that's given you aresult 3 days early

That was another thing nurse told us on Friday, not to test early as the Pregynyl can remain in your body for up to 10 ndays so if I test early, could get false +. Me test early??


----------



## sara1

Lesley -   on your    I am so pleased for you.  Take it easy now and relax and look after yourselk and that LO.        

Cate - I think you should ask your friend for that big favour of collecting you at the hospital especially if you aren't feeling good you probably will want to go straight home asap.  Hope the sniffing is going ok.

Lia - Roll on the 9th Dec.  Glad you got your date to start again. 

Welcome to Zen and Bundle of Joy.

Glitter and Loopy - good news that the waiting lists are finally moving. 

Galaxy - take it easy and look after yourself.  What was your coat like as I am looking for a new winter coat.

Hi to everyone else.  We got good news about our Adoption Preparation Course - we are getting to the earlier one on November 27th and the following 3 day course in January (much better than having to wait til March 2009).  Things are finally moving for us at last.  Lets just pray that it all works out for us.   
I had a bad weekend (feeling really sorry for myself).  I am a youth leader working with kids between 3 and 8 years old (in my spare time) and we had a fun night with parents on Saturday night and I found myself looking at a friend who got married 6 months after me and now has three beautiful children.  I thought to myself why not me? 
I think I only post on here to moan about my misfortunes.  Sorry.
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Sara: Great news that you're doing the adoption prep course earlier than you thought. Seeing friends/family getting pg and having LO's ahs been hard for me at times as well. Friend has asked that if possible, we can get lift home after EC with someone else but if we can't get anyone, he'll do it for us. He only has a small car so I'm thinking that patient Transport might be more comfy, am thinking about getting one of those cheap £2.50 fleece blankets from Dunnes as well to wrap round me unless I get fleece poncho from Ebay.


----------



## Sue30

Lesley - FANTASTIC NEWS!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Ladies Im in shock   I think I had convinced myself it would take at least 2 - 3 goes so much that I was nearly seeing this as a trial run!!

Sara I hope you feel better soon. Its such a lengthy but worthwhile process. i have a friend who is half way through the process second time round - they have a lovely 8 year old daughter whom they adopted 4 years ago, and they are really enthusiastic about how much she has changed their lives - keep your eye on the prize  

Cate I used the First Response test mostly because its on offer in Boots for 2 for the price of one and I picked 2 up on sat when doing the shopping. It is true you can get a false result if you test too early because of the effects of the trigger shot - I didnt have one of those so hopefully Im okay  

BTW welcome to Zen - cool name and Bundle of Joy you will get lots of support and a good laugh on here  

Off to my bed will do at least 6 pee stick tests tomorrow and keep you all informed  

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Will look in Boots tomorrow and see how long the offer is on for. Not sure if it's too early to get pg tests?


----------



## shaz2

HEY GUYS,

sorry been lurking recently...   

lesley im so delighted for u      take care of yerself an lo...xxx

away to paris in morning...so jua wanted to say hello an congrats to lesley

good luck to all whos testing soon..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hello muskateers


----------



## galaxy girl

Congrats Lesley!!

Glitter - my DH is worried about me going out on my own tonight - he's being v protective over this wait time. so I'm not going to be able to go to the suppport group.    Hope you all have fun


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz: Hope you have a great time in Paris.

Galaxy: Glad DH is looking after you.

My DH has just said that I'm not going to be allowed any soft cheese if I get BFP until after scan. Told him that NHS wensite says it's ok but no he's insisting on going by what the nurse said. Is the advice on foods to avoid stricter for IVF pgs during first few weeks? If so then I reckon most party type food will be out


----------



## glitter girl

OMG Lesley, thats fantastic news, so chuffed for you hun ( smilies not working ) but you know Im delighted for you.

Galaxy, I understand why your husband is being cautious. I hope to make it to tonights meeting. Dont worry I will let you know all the news. Best wishes to you.

Loopy, hows things?

Holly, enjoyed our wee chat last night, thanks for that hun.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## EmerG

Congrats Lesley what fabulous news!!! So pleased for you and DH, I know the temptation to test early is very hard to resist isn't it? Great news though.


----------



## Annie70

Wow - Lesley, so happy for you - well worth the trip! Hope the blood test is good on Friday - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

Hands up, I admit it, I am a serial lurker! Its taken ages to catch up on everything now back from hols. Hi to everyone, and congrats to Lesley on your BFP!!!

Lanzarote was fantastic - I hate to admit this, but from the moment DH and I were dropped off at the hotel on the day of arrival, to the moment we got picked up for departure, we never left the hotel once!!! We did nothing, but eat, drink, sleep in the sun and chill out. I felt so lazy when I got back.

We have 1st appointment at Origin next week, so really starting to get excited that tx will start soon. I rang the RFC this week, and was shocked to be told that I am now No 7 on the NHS list (I was 37 or 38 in July), but to be honest I dont think I actually believe its true. Am planning to plough ahead with Origin and wait and see what happens.

I know there has been extra funding, but I dont believe I could have moved that many places. Any thoughts anyone?

Take care
T.


----------



## jooles

hi girls!!!  

well only a very short post as in work!!!  ive been having a very strange week. mad period pains all weekend - slight bleed on sunday night then quite a bit of bleed on monday mornin    phoned the hopsital and they told me to start injections again..................but ive not had any other bleed since monday lunchtime  although my boobs are still aching!!! phoned hopsital yesterday and they told me this could be normal as my cycles so irregular? had to do a test anyway which was negative. anybody else experienced a v short cycle like this  and could anyone tell me why boobs still very tender and sore!  have to go back up on friday for scans etc again  

sorry no personals just at the minute..... ill be on later at home to catch up on all the posts  talk to ya all then!!!!

jules  xx

ps - just had to add a very quick congrats to lesley - thats fab news!!!


----------



## glitter girl

Tektron, I can understand you being cautious as its the RFC, but the lists have been moving at a good steady pace this last few weeks, I and others have moved many places as well just recently. Ive been told that they are very keen to get the NHS lists down, they are priority.  It would be a shame if you paid all that money to Origin if your'e on the verge of nhs list? On the other hand I can understand that you are eager just to get started and wont want any hold ups. Best wishes whatever you decide to do xx


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies,

CONGRATULATIONS LESLEY & DH    

just wanted to let u all know the outcome regarding my private tx at origin
and my gp prescribing my drugs,
she has said to ask my consultant to write me a private prescription then i just have 
prescription charge to pay or if they wont do this get them to write exactly what i have to get
and how i take it and she will write me out the prescription.

Anyway my 1st app with origin is 11th dec bring it on cant wait to get things moving 
does anyone know if you have to wait long at origin b4 tx starts ?

  to all of u   

lots of love cathy


----------



## shem

LESLIE      fantastic news for you and DH!     Im soooo happy for you both


----------



## emak

LESLEY AND DH Many congrats to you both          Im sure you are both in a state of shock BUT good shock    
Cathy thats great news that your GP will be able to sort you out with all the drugs...........thats a* big* saving all the more cash to spend on the nursery   .I havent been to Origin but from what i read on FF i dont think that you will be waiting too long for your tx to start.Good luck!!
Cate how is the sniffing going for you??
Shaz hope you are lovin Disney  I wonder will they have all the christmas stuff up yet??
Loopy have you managed to get your connection sorted out? Ours can be a bit iffy sometimes but i rarely phone to complain because it can be such a hassle and it usually comes back on after a short while.
Sara thats great news that you are getting on the course a lot earlier than you thought HAPPY DAYS 
Well my news is that i FINALLY managed to ring the RFC today and guess what i am now number 4 so as you can all imagine im well pleased with that but again was told approx 2-5 months wait  I think it will possibly be in January which will be fine by me as December would be the worst possible month for DH and his work as its his busiest time of year and would be very difficult to get the time off ,so i guess we will just have to wait and see.I started my new job on Monday ,im finding it very interesting BUT its a case of information overload   there is sooooooooooo much i have to learn its a wee bit scarey  .In my last job i was there so long i could have done the job blind folded ,this new job is totally different AND i have to use my brain   NOW you know why im scared   .I know i should be grand in a few weeks time when i have a wee bit of a clue but until then its all a bit mad  .Right im off


----------



## emak

Sorry girls i meant to say      
Emma  xxx


----------



## Lesley08

Good evening ladies,
Hope you are all well this evening. Thanks again for all the lovely messages  

Did another hpt this morning and up it popped positive again so Im slowly starting to believe it but I know I wont relax until I get through the next couple of danger zones. Will hopefully get a better idea of how things are going when I get my blood test on friday    .

Theres a fair amount of movement now on those waiting lists and it looks like a few of you will be starting tx in the next few months which will give a good buzz about the thread. Its good to see that there really has been a change with regards to waiting time  

Well Im off to do some work on the old christmas list  

Lesley xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls

Emma - any new job is daunting with all the new info.  Give yourself a couple of weeks and you will be doing your new job blindfolded.   Good news that your no 4 on the list.  Hope you get started tx in January. 

Cathy - you will need a NHS prescription to get your drugs at £6.85 per item.  If you get a private prescription you will pay the cost of the drugs I think.

Jooles - I hope you get some answers soon about your cycle.

Loopy - it's so annoying when you get a bad connection. .  Hope you get it sorted soon.

Lesley - so glad your news is starting to sink in.  I'm sure you and DH are over the moon

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for short post but I'm for bed.

Sara


----------



## Well wishing lurker

Lesley

I've been a serial lurker here for the best part of a year and was online the other night when your news came in but as I'd never signed up I couldn't send you an immediate reply.  I am delighted for you.  As you say it's hard to celebrate till you pass each danger zone but that's the case with any pregnancy and I've had two straight forward ones myself so i've been there. 

Congrats to you too Weeza.  I feel like I know you girls!  I have never had fertility problems so don't feel worthy to be here but I just had to send my best wishes on all the bfps.  I visit here as some of my close friends share many of your issues. 

Take care and enjoy the moment

WWL


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks WWL thats lovely  . I think its partly my own fault for testing early and taking myself by surprise will hopefully feel a lot more secure tomorrow after the blood test  

Lesley xx


----------



## Sue30

Hi everyone (on this miserable Thursday)  - although this day 6 weeks we'll be tucking into our Chrimbo dinners so that's something to look forward too!

Lesley - good luck tomorrow for your blood test - I am sure you are really excited!

Cathy - thats good to know about the drugs!! 

Its great news that everyone is moving up the lists at RFC - I have been trying to call for days now but with no joy .. ahhh!!! My GP just sent the referral letter to Origin on Tuesday - so exciting times!

Off out tonight for a yummy chinese with work ...  and maybe a wee glass of wine   - it is nearly the weekend after all!


----------



## apparition

HI all

CONGRATULATIONS LESLEY    

there is hope for us all.

What meeting are you talking about tonight as I hadn't heard of any.

We're hosting adoption info this week in the library and there is a meeting in the Ramada next Thursday evening if it is of interest to anyone. I like to think of adoption as it makes the ICSI less crucial. I really just would like a child, it doesn't have to be mine - DH says I take recycling to far("here's a kid we prepared earlier") but the weans on the TV were so sweet this week and could take one home tomorrow.

But found out 48 of ICSI list - only 8 a month so counting down.

Have a nice evening all - chat soon.

Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

evening all 

Lesley i would like to say a heart filled congrats to u and DH    

hows everybody else doing ?

hi WWL hows u ?

Ladyhex xx


----------



## jooles

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
morning ladies   hope everyone ok today!!!

well bad news at hospital this morning    they have cancelled this cycle of treatment as i have cysts on BOTH bloody ovaries   one is 36mm and the other is 35mm ( does that seem a big big to any of you? i always thought ovaries were tiny  ) womd lining is also very thick as i did not have proper period.  so have to wait a few weeks till period starts again before starting next cycle   they said one of the cysts was regressing and still producing hormones which is making my boobs sore and had affected my period - something to do with corpus lutum    i was so gutted i didnt take it all in to be honest but thankfully my hubby did so well talk about it later   gutted to be honest  going to have loads of    later with a chinese and chill out!!!

sorry for lack of personals just at the minute but at work so better go get some done!!!!!

thinkin of you all    

jules   xx


----------



## Tektron

Thanks Glitter. Loopy, you may be right. I am going to ring RFC again to check they have it right. If I am no 7, DH and I will have a chat this weekend and try to decide what to do. I think we may go ahead with the initial Origin appt as that way we have filled out all the forms and had all the tests, and so would be ready to go ahead with tx at Origin if the NHS tx failed. What do you think?

Jooles, sorry to hear about news from the hospital; this morning - a drink is well deserved this evening.

Am going to lurk all day waiting for Lesley's news   its a BFP!


Hi to everyone else
T.


----------



## glitter girl

Good morning all,

Tektron, if you read back hun you will see that Lesley tested a few days early and got a much deserved BFP, We are all delighted for her.

Very quiet on here lately, where is everyone?


----------



## Sue30

Morning!!

Jooles -  poor you!! you are so brave going back into work this morning after all that!! I've heard before that cysts on your ovaries where very painful so I hope you aren;t in too much pain! Do you have to get them removed? You are a definately a deserving candidate for takeaway and a wee drink later!

I'm in work today too and have major CABIN FEEVER!!!! Ahhhh!!!! 

Chat soon

Lisa


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

I had my 1st appointment at the Royal yesterday. We were supposed to see Dr Traub but he was called away so Dr Williamson has now taken on our Case. DH has to have a SA done in the Royal on 17th Dec, and i have to have bloods done on day 2 or 3 of cycle aswell. Then we will be called for a Review appointment early next yr to be put on the list for IUI - We are going to get 4 cycles of IUI. We have been told the wait is small 2-4 months. So definatly should be having treatment next year. All this however depends on DH's SA. So fingers crossed it is ok.

Does anyone know how long the wait is for a Review Appointment?

Thanks
Sinead


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,
Stillwaiting my hcg result from rfc it was hectic todat so I imagine they will be inundated. 

jooles so sorry honey thats very disappointing, thought I saw you this am but since I fainted again after they eventually ( 5 tries!!!) got bloods I was desparately trying to get out for air! Your plans fo rtonight seem bang on to me!

The clinic Im with want me to have two hcg tests but to be honest unless I start bleeeding or theres a particular prob I dont think I will be rushing back its just too hard to get blood out of me  

Tektron thanks hun - I tested on tues night on a complete whim and up popped the positive   havent really accepted it yet!

Hopefully will have something to report later....

Lesley xx


----------



## jooles

hi all!!

lesley - wow 5 times!!! yikes that must have been a nightmare   hee hee did say hello to you earlier but could see you were in a rush to get out  was just hoping it wasnt bad news  

ach it is dissapointing to stop tx but talking to hubby   afterwards we were thinking maybe its not as bad as first thought - maybe its my bodys way of telling me it needs a wee break from all the drugs and extra pressure  know that probably sounds all weird and flowery but ya know what  i mean  

cant wait to get home and start weekend - woohoo!!!
going to read up on all posts over weekend so will be in touch!!!
jules


----------



## Lesley08

Jooles,
Glad your not too upset. To be honest I wasnt sure whether to say hi or not!!!! I know some people dont like being recognised at the clinic so i was half avoiding you for fear of outting you on the spot. Glad we got that sorted next time I will drag you in to hold me up when I faint   Still waiting on these results - getting nervous now although I wont settle for at least 2 months. I know everyone else feels better once they have seen a heartbeat but 3 of my previous m/c's were after that so I reallly wont rest easy until at least 12 weeks - its going to be a long 8 weeks!!! Have a good one and take care

Lesley xx


----------



## Lesley08

At last got the results and will now oficially celebrate. My hcg is 991 which is quite high so all seems to be okay so far and  Im def pregnant so will celebrate by staying up to maybe 9pm and having a couple of sparkling mineral waters with lemon 

Have a great friday, a very relieved,

Lesley xx


----------



## yellazippy

Just wanted to pass on my congrats to Lesley & DP...RELAX AND ENJOY EVERY MINUTE


----------



## Tektron

Congrat to Lesley and DP!!


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone,

Lesley i'm really chuffed for you   

Emak hope your settling into your new job o.k  

Jooles so sorry your tx has been put off but i so admire your attitude i hope if i have the same problems i can be just like you   

Angel i cant remember if anyone replied to you or not - this year it was taking quite a long time for review appts to come up  A  lot of girls went for a private review to get on the waiting lists that bit sooner.  if i were you when you have done your tests and are on the rfc system i would ask how long the lists are currently rather than wait ages and be dissapointed.  i waited about 3 months and then gave up and went private - think i would have waited at least another 2 or 3 months.

Muskateers  

Well hope you all enjoy the weekend - anyone got any plans??

Betty xx


----------



## betty-77

hey chick - you up and running again


----------



## betty-77

sure you dont realise how much you need the internet until you havent got it!!


----------



## betty-77

c ya in a mo


----------



## Cate1976

Angel: DH had his SA August last year. We asked how long it'd be before review appointment, told 3-4 months. Gets towards end of October (2 days before Nieces first birthday also 2 days after IF hit me) and I was thinking that we should have had review appointment as they give you about 6 weeks notice. phoned them only to be told that where we were on list it'd be end Jan/Beg Feb this year before review and then it was 12-18mnths wait for IVF. We were away 6th-13th Feb. Our review was 20th Feb. Hope this helps. To get review done private was £120 but DH said no way on principle of being entitled to it on NHS so to wait.


----------



## betty-77

sue 30 - happy days on your referral to origin, hopefully you will hear from them soon, best of luck and chat soon.

betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Morning all!

Haven't been on in a few days and so much to catch up on  

Well here goes;

Sara - great new that you're getting on the earlier adoption course.  I'm sure you're delighted that things are moving along.

Cate - Hope you're doing ok with the sniffing! No nasty side effect yet?

Shaz - Hope you're enjoying Paris

Tektron - Glad you had a good time in Lanzarote.  Good luck with starting tx whatever you decide  

Jules - so sorry to hear tx has been cancelled.  Just right to take some time to recover and look after yourself  

Cathy - Great that you've got your 1st app with Origin.  Hope you get started tx soon  

Emma - No 4!  Yay.  Won't be long now hopefully    And I'm sure you'll soon settle into the new job!

Hi to all the BFPs.  Hope you're all keeping well.

Me and DH are off to Belfast today to start christmas shopping    Though we'd better get it out of the way as I start my tablets for FET again next week.  Going to try one of the new restaurants in Victoria Sq for lunch  

Hope everyone has a good wknd  

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Tektron: Good Luck with whatever you decide.

Jooles: Sorry to hear you tx has been postponed. Hope AF turns up when due so you can start tx, your positive attitude is great.

Emak: How's the job going? Hope you're settling in ok. No. 4 on list is good. Don't know if they've sent letters out at end of October though for people to start tx on November cycles as that could cause problems with Christmas (RFC is shut Christmas week), that's unless they can work round it by 'fixing' schedules so no scans, EC or ET is done that week? Of course if people are due AF towards end November, they'll be d/r over the time that RFC is shut.

Lia: Thanks for asking how d/r is going, not great. I'm now 6 days into d/r and as off yesterday my Positve Mental Attitude (PMA) has gone AWOL. Several reasons, first being I think it could be the side effects of Suprecur kicking in unfortunately mood swings (DH has copped it), second it's my birthday on Tueasday and my nan died on 8th February, selfish as it sounds, it hurts that I won't be getting a card from her. Also posted in my IVf diary as well, there's another thing which has got me but it might be sensitive.


----------



## Ladyhex

afterrnoon all 

Lesley i would like to say a big congrats to u and DH    Sorry for it being late but my internet connection is playing up big time ( have tried to Post This message 5 times lol) 

Baby P you are in my prays   

Hope everybody else is OK ? 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## sara1

Hi Lia - My DH and I are so excited about earlier date for course.  We were in Belfast today and went to see where course is being held - we might go up by train as there doesn't seem to be much parking nearby.  We were in Victoria Square shopping today btw and we ate in Frankie's (thought it was just ok).  Where did you eat?  We also went up to House of Frazer to get some Thomas Sabo charms that I collect but they were so busy that we decided to leave it until we are up at the Christmas markets someday.  I don't think the credit crunch has hit going by the amount of shoppers today.

Cate - sorry to hear the side effects have hit in but I hope you can manage to have a nice birthday on Tuesday. 

Hi to everyone else
Sara


----------



## lia.g

Sara - Wheres the course being held?
Weren't the lights beautiful in Victoria Sq    We ate in Magianos - it the american chain of Italian restaurants.  First one outside america apparently.  Was really nice actually but service was a bit slow for my liking  
I love the christmas market and you're right, we were just saying that there was no sign of the credit crunch hitting belfast yesterday!

Cate - Sorry to hear the side effects have started.  I'm sure your DH will understand.  Its rotten but unfortunately all part of the tx.  Sorry to hear about your gran as well.  The first year is always difficult but I still hope you have a good birthday on Tue.  

Lia xo


----------



## sara1

Hi Lia - The course is in The Bradbury Centre on the Lisburn Road - it's near Botanic Station so we will go by train I think as we won't have to worry about parking etc.  We saw Magianno's and wished we had went there as I felt I could have cooked better at home than what we got in Frankie's.  Nothing compares to Ramore    .  I loved all the Christmas trees around Victoria Sq - it made me feel all Christmassy!    Did you get much of your Christmas shopping done yesterday? I can't wait to get up to the Christmas markets btw.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all enjoying your weekend
Sara


----------



## lia.g

Yeah I know the bradbury centre.  We lived on the lisburn Rd for 6 years before moving back home so I know what a nightmare parking and traffic can be!  Train is probably the wise option!  Hope it all goes well for you.

And yeah, nothing compares to the ramore.  Eat there on an almost weekly basis and have never had a bad meal.  Its a wonder I'm not the size of a house lol  

Got most of my shopping done, just a few bits and pieces left to get.  Have such mixed emotions about christmas this year as my test date is 24th but on the bright side my wee nephew will be home from aberdeen and staying at my parents so it will be lovely to spend his 1st christmas with him.

Its very quiet on here at wknds isn't it!  Hi to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## sara1

Lia - I hope the tx goes well for you and you have some celebrating to do.   .  I hope this Christmas is extra special for you both.  I also have mixed emotions about Christmas - I love it but it also brings up the IF issue of not having my own LO to enjoy Christmas as a family.  I think most people who have experience of IF can understand this.  We always spend it with my parents and Granny but something inside me this year justs wants to hide away with my DH but I don't want to offend my parents.  Do you have a big family get together?

It's really quiet this weekend.  I am home alone today as my DH is at work. 


Sara


----------



## lia.g

Sara - Yeah we take it year about to go to my DH's parents and my parents.  DH has an older brother who is married then a younger brother who has a girlfriend and a wee sister as well so they all come.
When we go to my parents my granny and granda come during the day then we all go to my cousins at night where the whole family meet up (about 20 of us).  Its lovely but not sure how I'll feel about it this year, especially if we get bad news.

I understand why you'd want to spend it just with your DH but always seem to be other people to consider isn't there!  I'm so worried about being in bad form and spoiling everyone elses christmas but I hope people will understand.

Pity your DH has to work on a Sunday, although it can be nice to have 'me time' occassionally!

Lia xo


----------



## sara1

Lia - I really hope and   that you get good news on Christmas Eve but I'm sure your family will all understand whatever the outcome if they know what you are going through.

Yeah it is nice to have some 'me' time but Sundays can seem really long for some reason on my own.  Sometimes I have too much time to dwell on things, which isn't good.

Talk Soon
Sara


----------



## Angie Baby

hi ladies hope every one is well, i had my pre treatment appointment during the week for my frozen embro transfer and i have started back on the spray, the transfer is scedualed for 17th december so my test date is 31st december new years eve so fingers crossed we will be bringing in the new year with brilliant news.


----------



## Cate1976

That's 3 of us testing over Christmas/New Year.  for 3 BFP's.


----------



## Kesha

Apologies if I'm barging in, but just wanted to say congratulations to Lesley 

Kesha xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all.
We were away this weekend in the Loch erne Golf resort. It was amazing! But I developed a really sick headache yesterday lunch time and am still feeing rotten. Like I'm going to throw up any second and my head is pounding. Don't know if this is a god or bad sign - I often get a headache before period arrives. So amvery worried. 

Glitter - how did CAH meeting go?

Am due to test on thursday - am getting very scared.


----------



## Sue30

Hi Galaxy girl - a weekend in the Lough Erne Golf Resort sounds like a lovely treat!! We went there for new year last year and it was fab! Its so hard not to read into symptoms!! Keep positive and good luck for Thursday xox


----------



## sara1

Galaxy -  ing for a positive result for you.  Thinking of you and hope you are feeling better soon.          

Sara


----------



## Lesley08

Galaxy best of luck the second week of 2ww is terrible I totally sympathise          


Lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

Galaxy Girl, thinking of you and wishing you all the very best. Praying that you get a BFP.

The CAH meeting went really well last week. The reflexologist was very good indeed. She gave all of us a free 10 min session. I have to say I was very impressed. I'm thinking of having some more reflexology done before my next treatment, found it very relaxing. Apart from that we really just discussed the public consultation document. There was a good turnout, few new faces. Apart from all the serious issues it was actually good craic.

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## shem

Galaxy Girl have been thinking about you it is hard not to read into the symptoms too much really hope you get BFP!  your nearly there all the best for the next few days hope they go quickly for you Hi everyone else xx


----------



## shaz2

evening all 

jus quick post as need de catch up with use all...lol...well disney was brilliant i had a ball...craic was ninety... 

hows everyone doing??

fill me in quick....lol

xx


----------



## holly01

hiya everyone,hope u are all doin well

Loopy me own connection is playin up at the mo   doin me head in
havnt had time to think af the sun as DH fell of the shed roof yday 25ft  thankfully only sustained a dislocated ankle   
someone was looking out 4 him i tell ye...i get sick to the stomach everytime i  think 'what if'.so i am now on 24 hr care instead af me 35 hr week at work!and to be honest so grateful he is alive i dont care if he wants me to go to the moon for something i am happy!!
sorri 4 the me post but i am so so tired 
take care all talk soon xo


----------



## Cate1976

Holly: . I agree with you, 25 foot and only a dislocated ankle, very lucky.

Galaxy:  that you get BFP.

Shaz: Glad you had a good time in Disney.

Emak: How's the new job going?

I'm feeling happier now, working this week back in the school where I did work experience during my NVQ2 Business & Admin 2 years ago (working in the office, loved it). I gave them my phone number when I finished and said that if anyone was off sick could they ring me and if available I'd cover. Last Tuesday, gets phone call, could I cover for someone who's off sick. That'll keep me busy.


----------



## zen

Hi 

We have received our initial appointment with Origins Dec 4th.  Not really too sure what to expect as DH has already had his tests at Origins.  I think we are being referred for IUI first and so what are the waiting times for this treatment.  I travel alot with work and so am trying to work out when I should start assigning exotic foreign destinations (if only) to some of the guys in my team.  I dont want everyone in work to know why I am reassigning work as this is really personal and I cant deal with everyones expectations, my own are hard enough!

Chat soon,


----------



## shaz2

wats up in here  no one has been in!!!..


----------



## angel83

Hiya Zen 

Ive just been to the royal for my initial consultation for IUI - We have a bit of a wait ahead of us - but good luck through Origin.

And yes u will have to reassign work for sure.

Sinead xx


----------



## Sue30

Hi ya all

Got my initial appointment through for origin - Thursday 18th December .... Yippee!!! At last might find out what is actually happening! 

Sinead - glad to hear you got sorted with the Royal - did they say how long you had to wait?

Zen - good luck for your appointment at the beginning of Dec!!

Holly - hows your DH?? Nasty fall ....!!!

Cate - hows the treatments going?

Galaxy girl - good luck for tomorrow xox

Glitter girl - I get reflexology for infertility and I LOVE it!! Not sure if it is with the same girl who was at your meeting but the girl I go to was a midwife for 20 years and is fantastic to talk too! Always makes me feel 100% better about everything!

Lesley - having any more pregnancy feelings?

Hi Betty - hope you are well!

Am off this afternoon - think I might give the royal a call and see what the craic is!! I'll let you know if any movement

L


----------



## shem

Galaxy Girl good luck for tomorrow  you get BFP! you truly deserve it Will be thinking of you Shem xx


----------



## Lesley08

Good luck for tomorrow Galaxy Girl      

Sue - permanently tired, starving and boobs are now officially trying to take over the universe   def feeling it now but still wary. Scan in 2 weeks time so trying to relax until then  

Hope you are all well tonight, walked past the continental market tonight after work - cant wait to stuff myself with some delicious crepes  

Lesley xx


----------



## emak

Evening all
Galaxy girl wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow        you get a BFP.
Loopy enjoy Dublin .Tell me whats The Panel    
Sue did you ring the rfc? 18th Dec isnt too far an early christmas pressie.
Shaz how was Disney?
Cate hows the tx treating you mrs? Well done getting another wee job you never know it may even lead to something  
Well my new job is going grand still LOADS to have to learn but at least im finding it interesting which is half the battle i suppose.Nothing much else to report as im totally exhausted when i get home i havent the energy to do anything else just sleep and eat    what i dont understand is why am i so tired, im sitting down *all* day !!!! Gonna head into town tomorrow night after work to do a wee bit more christmas shopping and look for a dress for the christmas party .Any ideas girls where i can get a nice party dress?? Will lets yous know how i get on but judging by how often im on ere these days it could be the weekend  
I hope that the rest of yous are all keeping well.Chat soon
Emma xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone. Have been feeling crampy the last few days and tonight have found some spotting. Now very scared its all over and will not even get to test tomorrow. Can't believe this could be it over again.


----------



## Lesley08

Oh pet I hope you are wrong. Get some rest and try not to panic, will be thinking of you      

Lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## Annie70

Galaxy girl - Big cyberhug to you! But, spotting can be positive too! Keep that PMA! It's not over till the fat lady sings!  

Good luck tomorrow - we're rooting for you!


----------



## Cate1976

Galaxy:  and  for you. In your situation i'd be tempted to get pee stick out. friend of mine from uni who's had IVF got faint BFP on pee stick 9 days after ET which got darker.

Sue: I'm doing ok now, feeling much happier than I ws at the weekend. Being back at the school is keeping me busy. Loving it though.


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies,

wat a brilliant nite...the xmas lites were switched on in town an it was brilliant . Disney paris was brilliant an it stayed dry the whole time that was extra bonus. we got to meet nearly all the characters an got loads of photos...cany wait to go again.. . we were disapointed with their santa though he was stuck in a cabin out on its own with no decorations or elfs or anuthing...very disapointing...  

galaxy....i hope ur wrong girl an this is ur time...   try an stay positive its not over yet...ill be   for u an dh and hope u get a BIG fat positive tomorrow....heres lots of positive energy...    

emma...hows it going girl, hows the new job or wats the new job....lol....january is getting closer by the minute.......xx

loopy wats the craic?? we keep missing each other

lesley....hope ur keeping well and plenty of resting...xx

holly shem lia and all the rest of u lovelly ladies a big hello and hope use r all doing well...xx


----------



## galaxy girl

well its all over. AF came on in force during the night. Am broken hearted. Didn't even get to test.


----------



## yellazippy

Galaxy so so sad to hear your news   Please know your both in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time  

Yella


----------



## lia.g

Galaxy, so sorry hun.  You and DH are in my thoughts.  Take care of each other   

Lia xo


----------



## ginger07

Hi Galaxy

I'm so very sorry. You and your partner are in my thoughts.


----------



## shaz2

galaxy...im so so so sorry i know u must be so heart broken. i will be thinking of u an yer dear husband...xx


----------



## Lesley08

Galaxy         so so sorry

Lesley xx


----------



## Sue30

Galaxy - so sorry to hear your news! You have had such a hard year. Huge   for you and your DH

L xox


----------



## Tektron

Galaxy, thats awful,   for you and DH.

Take care
T.


----------



## glitter girl

Galaxy Girl, what can I say?

That's so not fair on you. Im very saddened for you both. Im here for you hun, anytime.


----------



## shem

Galaxy Girl Im so so sorry for you and DH both of you take care  Shem xx


----------



## Babypowder

, Galaxy sorry to hear your news, you've been through a lot this yr, life is very unfair. take care of yourself. BP xxxx


----------



## betty-77

Galaxy i'm so sorry for you and DH     look after yourselves

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Galaxy: So sorry it's a BFN.      and      for you and your DH.


----------



## Babyrocks

HI all. Just wanted to say hello to all the Northern irish girls on this site.   Wishing you all every success in your dreams for babies. I'm still trying. Have good days and days when I could be feeling better. This year has been a roller coaster and it's hard to keep your mind off the whole thing. Galaxy sorry to hear your news. It's so tough.......


----------



## sara1

Galaxy - so sorry to hear your devastating news.  Your and DH are in my thoughts and prayers.  Take some time for yourselves.    
Sara


----------



## jooles

hi girls   

just a very quick one as im in work!! just had the most bizarre morning - ill try and keep it short  phoned hospital yesterday and told them my boobs were still aching  and other symptons and that tx had been stopped because of cysyts - they checked my records and told me to go over this morning for a scan to see what was happening and to take a PREGNANCY TEST with them as last week my oestrogen really high and womb lining really thick!!  

got up early this morning to head to hospital and discovered i had a really heavy bleed - phoned them to let them know and they seemed quite surprised!! had to do a test at home and phone them with result. it was negative and when i phoned to tell them they told me they were sure yesterday when they looked at my records and with my symptons they were convinced i was pregnant   anyhoo have to phone them later to let them know how im feeling and what my bleed is like!!!!

strange or what eh?

anyhoo ill let ya know later what they say!!!

ill read up on all posts and talk to ya all later!!

hubbys birthday today so were having chinese, munchies and loads of sopranoes episodes!!!! dont know about the aul vino yet hubby up to his eyes with course work!!!

hope everyone ok

galaxy so sorry to hear your news.   to you and your dh

jules


----------



## yellazippy

Ah Jules what a head wrecker 

Hope you get some answers quickly,enjoy your chinese and wish your DH a HAPPY BIRTHDAY    

Yella


----------



## jooles

awhh thanks for that yella 

well i phoned hospital they are happy enough that it is just a heavy period  phew - certainly wasnt expecting all that this morning and glad its all over now!!! she said it will probably only last a day or two and just to take it easy over weekend and back up on monday or tuesday for scans!!

stomach in bits and im aching all over!!!!    think i will have a wee glass of vino after all later

jules


----------



## Sue30

Hey all 

Jooles - that deffo is a strange one!!!! Never heard such goings on in a long time!! Think you deserve that wee vino tonight!

Galaxy - been thinking of you xox

Leslie - I laughed when you said about your boobs taking over the world - there is just nothing like sensitive ones!! I'm sure your DH is terribly disappointed with your newly acquired assets .. NOT!

Having a quiet night in tonight (if my DH would ever get home from work) but heading to the continental market in town tomorrow night with the girls - Maybe a wee gluvine  (spelling??) will be in order to keep warm .. yummy!

Had a few up to date blood tests done today at the nurse - Day 2 and something else - so at least thats another off the list to get sorted

Hi to everyone else and enjoy the weekend

Lisa


----------



## Lesley08

Just popping in quickly ladies as DH has a dvd which we have to watch and its nearly my bedtime  

Jooles hun thats a real head wrecking situation def have a bottle of vino tonight!!!

Lisa you are bang on with DH and the boobs however its on a strictly look but dont touch basis  

Hope everyone else is doing well tonight. cate hope your symptoms arent too bad   Im heading to the conteninental market tomorrow morning myself it looked lovely this evening when I was leaving town.

Love to all catch up again tomorrow

Lesley xx


----------



## holly01

Galaxy i am so sad for u both


----------



## Cate1976

Update in my diary. Good news is that I've had a great week covering reprographics in the school I did work experience in during my NVQ2 in Business & Admin 2 years ago. Am there again all next week. Am in Next tomorrow over lunchtime and then going to work in craft shop that's connected with church from 2.30-5.


----------



## Sue30

Morning!! What a lovely day - if a little nippy!!

Cate - sounds like you are having a really good time at the school - nothing like keeping yourself busy when you have other things on your mind! Would you consider taking a permanent position in the school if it came up ?? - (well after your maternity of course!!!)

Hope you enjoyed the market this morning Leslie! 

Off to do some exercise outdoors!  - not wise I know!

L


----------



## Tearful

Galaxy and Inene, sending you lots of love      
Take care of yourselves and your DH. 

Hi to everyone else  
Keep well 

Positive thoughts for all of us


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls 

well I'm back from my break in Dublin (meeting my birth mum again) it was great.  DH feel in the gents on the Friday night and has wrecked his elbow - hospital say it's a really bad friction burn its defo gonna scar   but at least there is nothing broken there is a possibilty of nerve damage but we won't know for sure til the swelling subsides.....

Lesley - huge congratulations Mrs and DH of course 

Galaxy hun - what can I say?  I know exactly how you feel - hugest of huge big hugs hun take care PM if you need too xxx

^Hello^ everyone else   

Kate


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Kate poor DH!!! Hope he recovers soon and there is no lasting damage.

All well our end spent most of the day tidying the house as Ive been too scared to da anything much forpast 2 weeks and it was getting a bit OTT! DH alleges he has been cleaning it   I dont know what with....

Hope everyone has there warm jumpers on for the big freeze tonight.

Lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## crazykate

Lesley your DH probably cleaning the same way as my SIL was when she was supposed to be doing her mum's house whilst she was ill.......DH said she must have walked around with the vacuum under her arm     we had to go over it all after she said it was done!!!

Bless him - at least he's trying hun many wouldn't


----------



## Cate1976

Sue30: Oddly enough the school did advertise for temporary Reprographics Technician until end of this term in Thursdays paper. I'm applying for it. If permanant post came up in the office, I'd also apply for it. The school is a great place to work in and the principal is brilliant. Get on with everyone. A few of the teachers said welcome back (got to know some of them quite well during my NVQ) and the principal said it was good to have me back and I said glad to be back.

crazykate: Hope your DH gets better soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good weekend.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls, just wondering about the chat room-at the min I feel I need to chat and get waiting for this tx out of my system, I want to talk non-stop at the min about everything about the treatment, wonder what it'll be like, how long will I wait, long or short protacol, im aware until treatment starts you will never know and of course no-one can tell me, I've researched most of the info I need from this site-eg.peer group, pre treatment, but its not filling the hole . Thats why I was asking about the chat room, is it general chit chat?
If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great, I would log on everyday but there aint too many of you ever around ...........am I the only one who is wondering whats ahead?  BP xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Babypowder > I understand how you feel. I keep the treatment pretty quiet but it consumes my thoughts much of the time and this forum is a good way to talk to others about what you're going through. Have you called the RFC to check where you are on the list? I have been on the waiting list since April and phoned at the end of October to check where I am. They siad it would be another 9-13 months before i recieved a letterto come for treatment. WHen you recieve your letter you'll be started on down regulation. Depending on where you are in your cycle, that will probably be within a few weeks. It might be worth calling to check when you can expect your letter . At least you can put it to the back of your mind for a while.

Just on another subject....
I have a huge plea to all the Northern Ireland folk on this site. Could you all please everyone to respond to the health minister's consultation document on publicly funded fertility services in Northern Ireland. See attached weblink to respond
http://www.dhsspsni.gov.uk/index/search.jsp/search.lsim?sr=0&nh=10&cs=iso-8859-1&sc=&sm=0&mt=1&ha=dhssps-
1. Northern Ireland DHSSPS should fund couples 3 cycles of IVF in line with NICE recommendations. 2.Waiting lists should be reduced in line with other NHS waiting list targets of 18 weeks. 4.Higher levels of investment should be channelled into service development within the Regional Fertility centre so that recognised best practice standards in reproductive medicine such as blastocyst transfer can be carried out. Because of the lack of investment in regional fertility services, Northern Ireland fertility clinical pregancy rates remain below the National average . We need more investment in our fertility services.

Anyway....best of luck and lots of  for everyone in their quest for babies


----------



## niceday1971

Hi everybody

I'm a newbie just wanted to checkin with everyone and say a special hello to glittergirl.


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies!

Gosh its very quiet on here lately  

Crazykate - Sorry to hear about DH. Hope he recovers soon

Niceday1971 - Hi   Welcome to the thread

Babypowder - I can understand where you're coming from.  All the waiting is really stressful.  Hope you get the answers you are looking for.

Cate - Glad you're enjoying the job.  How's the downregging going?

I've started my Prognova tablets again today for FET.  Starting on 3 tablets this time so hope that does the trick at the lining thickens this time.

Hi to Weeza, Jules, Glitter, Galaxy, lesley, sara, tearful, holly, yella and anyone else I've left out.  Hope everyone is keeping well and having a good Monday  

Lia xo


----------



## jellybaba

Hello girls I was just wondering how long you all had to wait before you actually received your first letter to from RFC to say you are on the list fpr tratment? We attended a private apointment with Dr McFaul on 20th October and we have still not got a letter to say we are on the list! I rang Dr McFaul tow weeks ago and he said that we will be put on the list form the date of the referral which is fair enough but how flippin long can it realistically take for someone in the admin dept to process the data and send a letter out?? I owul love to know what number we are on the waiting list and have rang twice to ask but the girl said that there was no sign of us in the list and  to wait until we receive THE LETTER

I am wondering are they short staffed in their admin dept?? God knows there are plenty of people in need of a job in this country and lets face it its hardly rocket science working in an admin dept?

Sorry rant over - thats these flippin clomid tablets, only on day two so watch this space for further outbursts!!!
Jen x


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Jen, I can`t remember how long exactly it took my letter to come but i`m guessing about 4-5 weeks...i know   they dont rush themselves 

But you will have been put on the lists from the day you officially signed all the paperwork  

We signed on at the end of june and i made my first phone call last week to see where we were on lists to be told i wasn`t on the nhs so yes i nearly had a canary  

But it was just an admin blip that the girl fixed straight away...i think they are terribly understaffed and unfortunately unlike a well staffed private clinic like Origin things take longer

It is a long journey we are all on so i try to just keep living & enjoying life as things are if that doesn`t sound too cheesy 

Crazykate please dont be cross but i did giggle at the thought of your poor DH doing a Basil Fawlty  

Hope he mends soon xx

Hi to everyone else 

Yella


----------



## Babypowder

, Jellybaba, your post made me laugh, I feel the frustration that you have about the admin department-as for your letter im not sure I signed my forms at the begining of Jan and recieved my letter on 1st of Feb so about 4wks I waited. Hope it arrives soon for you.

Hi Niceday 1971 , were are you in your tx?

Thanx Lia and Babyrocks too-I phoned in Oct and am #23 so promised myself I wouldnt check again until Jan-I've only phoned twice before as I was trying the route of everything comes to those who wait!!! , but somedays its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long . Like yourself my tx is all very hush, only my family and 1 friend know, so its not like your getting to sit around and chat with someone.
And the other thing is, like most people here the waiting hasn't just been the lenght of their tx list-my investagations started in 2005 so its been 3yrs and still waiting!

Anyway thanx for letting me vent  BP.


----------



## glitter girl

WELCOME TO F.F Niceday, Glad to see you finally got around to joining us. Great bunch of girls on here, im sure they will all make you feel welcome.

Puddles, where r u ? Thanks for the book by the way, really enjoying it, finding it hard to set down at times. Will return to you in Jan at next meeting.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: D/R is going fine. Mood swings are at bay, probably due to loving being in the school doing reprographics. Love the job and the school is great to work in as well. Start stimms on Wednesday, DH is doing the injections as I don't like needles. Do you have to inject at exactly same time each day? Thinking of doing it at 8am but on Monday, we'll have just got to Belfast so we'd need to find very quiet corner somewhere. Hoping that we'll be ok doing injection before we leave home at 6am to get 0625 bus. My letter to say I was on NHS list came just over a month after review appointment, review was 20th Feb and letter to say we were on list was dated 25th March.

niceday1971: Welcome to FF. Where are you with your tx?


----------



## lia.g

Jen - took 5 weeks for my letter to come to say I was on W.L.  Admin are never in a hurry about these things 

Cate - glad to hear D/R is going well for you.  I'd imagine you'd be fine to take your injection before you leave for belfast.  You don't have to do them at exactly the same time, just round about.  I always did mine in the morning just before leaving for work.

Evening everyone else.  What a cold one it is    Definitely a night for wrapping up warm on the sofa in front of a big fire.

Lia xo


----------



## jooles

hi girls!! !

well not much happening with us this weekend so just been doing bit of lurker over the weekend  just waiting for period to finish before contactin hospital again!!! would love to leave tx for a month just to get me head down from up me   for a while and get prepared for next round  just finding it hard at the mo to keep pma up and tx really gettin me down at the minute   poor me eh  has anyone taken a break or asked about one before?

glitter - whats the name of the book youre reading? id love a good book to get stuck into these cold nights!!! 

cate - glad to hear tx going ok so far for ya  


lesley hows things?   did you get anything nice at market? was gonna call in today but it was bunged!!

eeekkk these waiting lists sound like a real nightmare  i think our next round of oi treatment could be our last because as far as i know we only get 6 attempts so ive a feeling well be on a list for more treatment soon enough  yikes 

sorry its only a short post but just wanted so say     to everyone and hope you are all doing ok!!

take care and keep warm    ^

talk soon

jules   xx


----------



## puddles

Hi all - 

I am very quiet on these boards cause it will be another year before I get to the top of the waiting list for RVH.  Trying to prepare myself by being healthy.  I'm the only one in my family of 7 brothers and sisters not to have a child which is really hard - most of the time I try not to think about it.  Going to the Craigavon support group and coming on here to lurk are the only times I let myself think how much I want a baby.  Its great to know I'm not alone.

Glad to hear you like the book Glitter.  Sorry to hear your news Galaxy.

Puddles


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi every one

 to  
 TO  

SORRY NOT FAMILIAR WIT EVERYONES NAME 

i`m due send AF letter to RVH..hopefully 4/5 Dec any one ideas on what when next  
I never ask any questions when I go to hospital as I feel its all a rush..once I get home I could kick myself  
this site is god send   

 to all     & testing soon x


----------



## Ladyhex

ladies 

Have been lurking for a while due to my granda passing away    

How everybody been ?

Lesley Hows u keeping? 

Cate what about the tx ?

Crazykate what about ur poor DH? 

Welcome puddles ,niceday and babyrocks.......everybody on here can understand were you are coming from    

Loopy BT are hectic with getting there internet sorted   

 yellazippy babypowder 

Galaxy so sorry to hear you news      

Sorry if i have missed anybody 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## crazykate

everyone........

First of all - Ladyhex   sorry to hear about your grandad hun x

Jooles - are you private tx or nhs?  If you are private I know that if you feel you are not ready for next cycle yet all you have to do is wait and ring on the first day of your next AF that you are ready - does that make sense     I'm not sure how it goes for nhs.

Babypowder - chatroom is for general chat.  If you look at the bottom of the main board it will give you nights for newbie chats etc. but feel free to talk about tx when you're there - that's what is for hun!

Well I finally plucked up the courage today and rang the NHS "hotline" for waiting lists - the lady I spoke to said I could expect to receive a letter offering treatment within 7-9 months.  Thinking of having a private go just after Christmas so going to get the ball rolling on that tomorrow me thinks!  

Babyrocks - clicked on your link but it didn't bring up the Petition!!

Glitter - how are you?  Thinking of you  

Hello niceday and welcome aboard  

Evening all you LURKERS too


----------



## emak

Hi girls how have you all been keeping? I am really turning into a "lurker" so i must sort that out  .The new job is keeping me very busy and doing my head in !!! Betty it *still* hasn't sunk in YET   there is soooooooo much to learn and i am in the easy section  awwwwwwww well everyone says it gets easier i just wanna know WHEN   
Crazy Kate good to see ya Mrs ,are you thinking of going to Origin for tx ? If our nhs go fails we are gonna give them a try as i ain't waiting for my private tx at the RFC the last time i checked i was number 30 something and as i am fast approaching middle 30's  i feel that i have wasted enough time on waiting lists 
Ladyhex I'm so sorry to read about your Grandad passing away ,i hope you and your family are bearing up OK.   
Hey Loopy how are you hun? Are you all organised for crimbo yet? We are going out at the weekend to choose our tree from the Christmas tree farm and i cant wait   
Hi Puddles i know how you feel with all your family having kids ,i am also in the same situation and out of all my friends i am also the only one to be without a LO .It breaks my wee heart sometimes when they are all chatting about their babies and i have nothing to say unless you count Harley my puppy ,next best thing i suppose !!!!
Lia i too have the fire blazing every night ,nothing beats it ,but i hate the mess it leaves.
Cate it sounds like you are loving your new job and you are sounding really upbeat at the moment keep up with the PMA  when are you scheluded for EC ?
Girls my wee Harley hasn't been well ,he was having problems with his rear end  couldn't do his business at all so i took him to the vet on Friday night and he went nuts in the place, such a baby.Anyway to cut a long story short the "treatment" didn't work so he had to go back on Saturday to be sedated and get a colonic irrigation   honestly he was sooooo sad looking on Saturday night i felt so sorry for him and his sore bottom  Anyway he is grand now just a bit fussy over his food which is not like him at all but i guess if he is hungry he will eat.
Well thats my craic if you could call it that.I hope that yous are all doing well and i promise to try and stop "lurking".  
Emma xx


----------



## Cate1976

Tx is going fine. PMA definitely here, combination of job which is only temporary keeping me busy and friend from church being a saint.

Ladyhex: Sorry to hear about your Grandad Passing away.  and  to you and your family.

Puddles: Welcome to FF. I've found it hard to cope with friends/family getting pg and having babies. Hardest one at the moment is my boss at work, yeah, she's due March, going off on mat leave mid January.

Emak: Glad you're enjoying your job. You'll soon learn everything.

EC is scheduled for 8th December. Do RFC normally go for 2 or 3 day transfers?


----------



## shaz2

hey girls 

in here has been so quite the last few weeks...wats going on??

emma ive been a bit like yerself a awee lurker for a while there. glad ur stickin at the job an hope it starts getting easier soon...ant xmas plans?? 

ladyhex sorry about yer grandad passing away... 

muskateers how use all doing?? any scandal??.. ...x

sorry we short message 

big hello to everyone.... ...xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

HI all
I think the link I sent to the consultation document on fertility services in NI did not open. I've added a different one this time. It would be great if everyone here wnet on and urged the health minister to properly fund fertility services in NI. THanks.. best wishes to everyone.........
http://www.dhsspsni.gov.uk/showconsultations?txtid=32566

if this link doesn't work, go into DHSSPSNI website and looks for "current consultantion"
Thanks!!!
Babyrocks


----------



## shaz2

jus for christmas...xx

Angels in Heaven.

The gift of life is given then its cruelly snatched away, it leaves so many broken hearts and sadness come what may.
Especially now at christmas which you would have loved with all your heart, and the thought of you not being here is tearing me apart.
People think im loving christmas when presents are bought and the moneys spent, When love and laughter should fill the air but yet for me the magics went.
The picture should have been so clear this year of a happy smiling face, the kind of perfect loveliness that no-one could replace.

This little christmas message is to let you know for sure, the love that was felt for you lives on and will forever more......xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello Ladies 

Thanks to all !!  

Shaz2 that was beautiful  

Hope everybody is keeping ok today 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## betty-77

hi girls, how's things?  its got awfully quiet round here of late   , so just thought i'd stop in and say hello.  Not much to report from me, just trying to keep busy to make time go faster  

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Shaz - really touched by your wee verse  

Jules - Dr McFaul told me I could wait a month before starting FET again after it was cancelled so might be worth looking into if you're not feeling ready  

Ladyhex - so sorry to hear about your grandad  

Crazycate - Yay for making a decision about origin.  Hope you get sorted soon and wish you all the best for starting tx  

Emma - poor Harvey    Hope he's on the mend now

Cate - I'm scheduled for FET on 9th so we'll just be a day apart on testing!

Hi to everyone else, sorry its such a short one.  Hope you're all well

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Wont be long Lia   Cate hope you are doing okay the new job seems to really suit you.

Crazykate all the best for tx  

Love to everyone else, popped onto check how everyone is but am supposed to be helping my DD with her ICT coursework ( a big mistake since th eonly bit Im great at is internet shopping and thats not part of it  

Lesley xx


----------



## lia.g

Thanks lesley - such a mix of emotions.  Trying not to let myself get too excited until after my scan next Friday so that I'm sure its definitely going ahead this time.  Really hope the higher dose has done the trick with the lining.  Have had my heat pack strapped to me constantly as well haha

Hope you are keeping well too  

Where is everyone else today?? 

Lia xo


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all - does anyone know of a private urologist my DH could see in NI? I know janners and DH went to one a while back - but as she doesn't post now I don't know who to ask! please help!


----------



## Guest

Galaxy Girl, have you tried phoning the Ulster Clinic? They should have a urologist, if they do, you can make an appointment over the
phone and on the day of the appointment just bring along a letter from your GP detailing what the problem is. I think a private appointment is about £150.00 but you generally get seen really quickly.

How cold is it tonight  .

Does anybody know what the normal range is for AMH? Can't really find an answer on the internet.

Hope everyone is well......anybody else like me and in denial that Xmas is only 28 sleeps away  

Bumble Bee


----------



## Babyrocks

Galaxy girl, Mr Walsh is excellent. Highly recommend him. based in BCH but think he also does clinics in Ulster independant


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

It's very quiet on here recently but I must admit I have been lurking a bit as I didn't have much to report recently.

Lia - glad to hear everything is progressing and hope your scan shows good results so that you can press on with your tx.

Cate - hope you are feeling well and that tx is going well.  Glad to hear you are enjoying you new job - you never know it might lead to something more permanent for you in the future.

Emma - hope Harvey is feeling better.  How's the new job going for you?

Shaz - really touched by your poem

Ladyhex - so sorry to hear about your Grandad passing away 

Well DH and I attended our Intercountry Adoption Course yesterday and it went really well.  We are both feeling really positive now and ready to proceed to the 3 day Preparation Course now.  Everyone at the course was lovely and very supportive about what we are doing which gave us a good PMA.  So onwards and upwards (hopefully).   

BTW has anyone heard from Weeza recently - she doesn't seem to be posting at the moment!!! 

Talk Soon
Sara


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
How cold is it today?   All i can say is thank god its FRIDAY   I have just finished putting up the Christmas tree and it looks lovely DH went to the Christmas tree farm today while i was at work and choose the tree and i got stuck into the decorating when i got home ,I'm well pleased that its all done now (well nearly).
The new job is getting a wee bit easier ,but i have a long way to go yet before i even have half a clue to what I'm supposed to be doing  
I had a nice surprise today when i got home ,a letter from the RFC calling me for an appointment on 30th Dec    .Girls i really don't know what to make of it cause it doesn't say anything about it being an offer of tx  The last time i phoned the RFC(about 3 weeks ago) to check my position on the list i was no 4 ,so what do you think this appointment is for? It will do my head in all weekend as i wont be able to find out until Monday ,awwwwww well if it isn't an offer it isn't too far away !!
Sara wee Harley is a lot better back to his usual naughty self.I'm glad the adoption course went well ,when is it you do the 3 day course?
Shaz   you words really touched me.Have you had anymore word from RFC?
Loopy where are you Mrs have those crazy kids from school finally beaten you?   
Cate hows the new job going and the tx?
Betty i wish you were my trainer !!!  
Right I'm off i have mama mia on dvd to watch....cant wait.
Emma  xxxx


----------



## betty-77

emak thats fantastic news about your appt    looks like we will be cycle buddies


----------



## Lesley08

I agree with Betty Emma looks like your tx could be starting pretty soon. Enjoy the vino while you still can!!
Good luck and   that you get it confirmed on monday.

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: No idea what the appointment is for. I got letter of offer 3rd Pctober with appointment for 16th.

Sara: Glad the adoption course went well.

Lia:  that we both get BFP's

I'm still loving the job, it's only temporary. I'm just covering until they get someone else. Temporary Reprographics Technician post was in last weeks papers. I've applied for it. The school is great to work in. I've been fighting a cold this week (started with sore throat last Saturday and cold kicked in Tuesday evening). Luckily it didn't knock me off my feet like the last few colds have. Might be cos I started taking the cold and flu tablets on Saturday or I was just very lucky. Tx is going fine, started stimms on wednesday. Scan is on Monday at 9am so have to up at 5.30 to get 6.25 bus to Belfast. 

Shaz: Your poem is really nice. Very touching.


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening all  

sara thats good about the adoption course   

Emak that good news about the appointment   
Mamma mia OMG i love it have watched it about 6 times .......and i have it on my christmas list for the sing star ABBA     

Cate hope ur feeling better soon and glad to hear the tx is going well to.  

Lesley hows u feeling hun  

Crazykate what about ur DH  

GOing out tomorrow night its my birthday   to day and DH is working tonite and tomorrow day so will have a chinese and a few drinks   .  Cnt believe how cold   it was to day i had my heat on all day.  

Hows Shaz2,tearful,babypowder,babyrocks,galaxygirl,lia.g and betty-77
Sorry if i missed anybody out 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## sara1

Ladyhex -   to you.  Hope you had a nice day.  Enjoy your chinese.

Emma -Great news on your appointment and so glad to hear Harvey is better.  Hopefully we will get onto prep course in January, if not it will be March.  I am putting our tree up this weekend.  Can't wait to see all my lights and decorations up.  I love going out in the car to see other people's trees. 

Cate - hope you are feeling better soon and you get this job that you have applied for.  Will be thinking of you as you proceed with tx next week. 

Hi to everyone else.  It's soooo cold   
Have a nice weekend
Sara


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies 

Have finally got most of pressies sorted although I havent got as far as wrapping them all  

Ladyhex - started feeling sick in the last few days   reassuring but not very nice. Have a scan on friday which Im already worried about!!!Think the hormones are getting a bit out of hand as I nearly caused a divorce last night ( mine!!) over DH going on ******** when I go to bed early everynight. I had a sort of relevant point but def went way over it!!!Sorted now but hope things calm down soon as I permanently feel like I have PMT x100!

It really is getting cold went into town this morn and it was freezing and packed!

Hope everyone has a fab weekend

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Evening all. First off, has anyone heard from Weeza? She's not posted all week. Cold is better now, not fully gone but definitely over the worst. Thursday ws hardest, flourescent lights hurt my head especially the ones in Next. Was on the lemsip wednesday, thursday and friday, great stuff. Have scans monday and friday,  that my body has done what it's supposed to do. Also  that I get the job, I've loved doing reprographics the last couple weeks. I get on well with the staff and the principal is the best boss you could wish for.

My  are with all those who've had BFN's, mc's or other disappointments this year. Just take care during the run up to Christmas and don't feel pressured into doing more than you can cope with.


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Sara - really glad to hear adoption course went well  

Lesley - sorry to hear the hormones are getting a bit much  

Cate -   that you get good news at the scan tomorrow and that you get the job  

Ladyhex -    Hope you have a lovely day.

Loopy - nice to hear from you  

Emma - glad the new job is getting a bit easier and great news about your appointment.  Hopefully it won't be long till you start tx now  

Just back from reflexology.  Have a few sessions this week in preparation for transfer next week.  Starting to get a bit nervous about my scan on Friday in case the womb lining still isn't thick enough but fingers crossed the higher dose has done its job. 

Evening to everyone else.  Hope you've all had a good wknd

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Lia - feeling a bit better now had a long calm chat with DH and explained that I will just be a bit of a psycho for a while   hopefully not tooo long for both our sakes. I meant to recommend taking selenium for lining and I know it might be a bit late now but its def worth a try - it basically does the same job the pineapple juice and brazil nuts do but is a lot easier to take. Good luck.

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley: 

Looks like I'm going to Belfast for scan on my own. 7am this morning DH asks me for number for out of hours dr. He had d&v and cold sweat. He phoned them and dr rang back and said Gastroentoritis (sp?). He's not to leave house until it's gone. DH has said that if he's feeling okish and d&v have stopped, he might come with me. have asked some of my freinds at church to pray that I get good news. I asked my amazing friend if he could meet me after if I get bad news (he's sometimes in Belfast for meetings). He said sorry but he's busy tomorrow but did say it's ok for me to text or ring him after scan. Friends have asked me to text them and let them know how it goes. PMA is going astray now that I'm at stage where things could go off schedule.


----------



## Lesley08

Good luck Cate try not too worry too much although every little hurdle is nerve wracking  Thats really bad luck about your DH hope he is better soon. Will be thinking about you tomorrow morning    

Lesley xx


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies 

cant believe how cold it is outside   

Cate good luck for tomorrow morning    ( Hope DH feels better soon)

Lesley ........ Your pooooooor DH    Man don't understand how hard it is on the body with all the hormones going mad  

Lia.g Fingers and toes lol   

Well who has there trees and dec's up yet ??  

Sara i had a lovely chinese  

Was having ago on the ps3 at the weekend .....cause i got the new ABBA singstar     its great  .........and if i do say so myself i was brilliant .........NOT   

Hope everybody had a good weekend 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls

Lia - hope everything goes well for you at scan.  Does reflexology make you feel relaxed - I've never been as I have a thing about feet and people touching my feet eww!!! 

Cate - sorry to hear about your DH and I pray that everything goes well tomorrow - will be thinking of you - try to keep up the PMA.

Ladyhex - Abba singstar sounds great fun.  We have a Wii and I love some of the games for it.  It's great fun when you have friends over.

Lesley - glad you got things sorted with your DH.  DH's just don't understand what hormones does to our poor bodies and emotions!

Weeza - where are you?  Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else.  I spent today decorating the house for Christmas - so it's all done.  I am feeling very organised this year which might be a bad thing as I could possibly be forgetting to do something very important. 

Talk Soon
Sara


----------



## weeza82

Hey y'all!

Sorry I haven't been about much, too busy at work and it's coming up to appraisal time   so need to be good! But I have been lurking and keeping up!

Sara, hope your 3 day course isn't too far away! So glad it's flying in for you!

Galaxygirl, Janners and her DH saw the urologist at the clinic in Hillsborough, can't remember what the clinic is called though! 

Cate, hope the scan goes well this morning and my DH is home today as well with that tummy bug too. 

Emma, glad the job is going well and that Harley is all better. Hope you find out today what the appt is for!

Lesley, lol we have had a few near-misses in our house as well, but once the torrent starts from me, I just can't seem to stop it, then I end up in tears for being so mean to DH. Mood swings? Never! 

Lia, hope the reflexology is doing it's thing! 

Hi Loopy, ladyhex, yellazippy, Betty and everyone else! 

I am very happy today, my decorations are up, my scan and booking in appt are tomorrow (finally!) and my wee brother got engaged yesterday and I am so pleased! And I love the cold nippy frosty weather too


----------



## zen

Hi
Hope eveyone is doing well this delighful(!) Monday morning.  I am trying to get my head around this whole journey, first appointment at origins on Thursday 4th, and wonder how do we keep smiling when the world seems so unfair.  On Friday afternoon one of the girls in my office announced she was preganat and made me look at her scan pictures.  It was a much as I could do to keep talking as everyone in the office knows I had cancer last year and are now unsure of our ability to have kids.  Then this morning another girl said she was pregnant to.  Thats 5 in the past 6 months.

I am not having a good week and its only Monday.  

Sorry if this post offends anyone I am just having a really hard time, this tine last year I was scheduled for a hysterectomy but as they couldnt find annymore cancer it was cancelled.  The past year has not been easy and now 12 months on I am trying to deal with this also.

Going for coffee before I say or do anything I might regret.

zen
x


----------



## Cate1976

Good news from me , DH is better. About to go out and get us something for dinner.

Scan went well, there's at least 10 follies in right ovary and about 7 in left ovary so they've reduced Puregon dose from 150iu tomorrow and Wednesday to 100 and Thursday and Friday has been reduced from 100iu down to 50. Have to wait till after scan on Friday to do that jab. Nurse did say that they hope for 6-8 maybe 10 eggs. I mentioned that we were told not to tell anyone not even parents if we get BFP and she said that's right, they do advise not to tell until pg is confirmed at the scan 3 weeks after BFP. Think it must be a new policy they have if no one else has been told this. Still intend telling my parents and the one couple from church who've been so supportive though (if we get BFP, the  on my face will be a give away anyway).

Weeza: Good to hear from you, hope scan goes well tomorrow. Congrats to your brother as well.

Zen: I've found pg announcements and births hard at times as well.


----------



## glitter girl

LOOPY, Just pm'd you to ask you the same 

Hi everyone, Havn't been on for a while, i know its been quiet on here lately so will try to make a bit more effort to get on more 

cant believe how cold it is , hoping we dont get snow, I hate having to drive in it  

Ive nothing really to report, still waiting on lists to go down   Not expecting to be called to at least march so in the meantime trying to get myself fit and healthy, not doing a very good job though  .


----------



## glitter girl

Weeza, Good luck tomorrow for your scan , will be thinking of you 

Cate, glad all is going well so far for you , Your'e sounding very positive, good for you


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Zen, 
Sorry to hear your having a hard time, dont think i've posted to you before but just wanted to say keep your chin up , it is very hard when people annouce their pg, and perhaps alittle insensitive at times aswell I think, Thurs wont be long coming round and hopfully that will give you a positive experience. In my job aswell I get constantly asked, do you have a family? have you any kids? then comes their 'advice' of how I better not leave it too long or when am I going too start !
I feel like screamming sometimes 'I cant Have f#@king kids you idiots!!!'

But hopefully 2009 will be a good yr for all of us.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
I phoned the RFC today about the appointment i received and its a false alarm  the appointment was only for a review which we had privately back in April  i cant believe that we would have been waiting all this time just for a review ,i asked what position i was and I'm still no4 but the lady on the phone said that the lists haven't been updated yet.I'm happy enough with tx not starting til after Christmas ,i have waited this long another month wont hurt me.
Sorry haven't got time for personals tonight but i just want to second what babypowder has said let 2009 be a brill year for *ALL* of us mummies to be !!!  
Good luck to you all
Emma xxx


----------



## Lesley08

Sorry about that Emma although maybe it will be better to get christmas out of the way first.

Cate glad all went well for you this morning.

Hi Zen, hope you are feeling more upbeat soon.

Weeza good to hear from you.

You have all made me feel a lot better about my random psycho fits   will be  trying to control the delightful inner hag that has been unleashed  

Hope its not as cold tomorrow I cant stand it, love to all

Lesley xx


----------



## jooles

hi everyone 

well things still quiet with us so have just been reading up on messages but wanted to come on tonight and say hello to everyone!! weve a scan tomoro to check the cysyts on ovaries then hopefully that is us until the new year!! feeling better already not being on tx and injections for over a week so ill be raring to start again after chrimbo 

hope everyone ok and keeping warm  
thinking of ya all  
take care
jules  x


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls

Weeza - good to hear from you.  Hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you get a little pic of the LO.

Cate - so pleased today went well and will be thinking of you this week.

Zen - I can understand how you feel.  I had skin cancer in 2005 although that didn't cause my infertility as I have been ttc since 2001.  It's difficult getting your head around both cancer and IF.  Hopefully you will get good news at Origin this week that will make you feel more positive about the future.  

Jooles - glad to hear you sounding more positive.  Just relax now and enjoy Christmas so your ready for 2009.

Emma - sorry to hear about your false alarm but you have Christmas coming up and hopefully you will get your letter early 2009.

Hi to everyone else.  Nothing new with me tonight - just keeping my fingers crossed that it won't snow until I am on my Christmas holidays as I hate driving in the snow.     

Sara


----------



## nellis1971

Hi Guys!

Thought I would step up to the plate and introduce myself! 

I'm Nat, 37 and DH 46 are trying for number 2, however we have male factor issues and are going to be trying ICSI to concieve. At the moment we are looking at both Origin in Belfast and also Norway as potential clinics.

This site has been a mine of very useful information so far and I feel better knowing that I am not alone in this.... 

Anyway I just wanted to say HI!


----------



## lia.g

Morning ladies  

Cate - glad scan went well yesterday.  Good to hear you sounding so positive and sounds like you're going to have a nice number of eggs    What times your scan on Friday?  I've got mine at 7.40am    Means I'll have to leave the house about 6.30am to get there but at least I work in Belfast so not the worst.

Weeza - good luck for scan today and great news about your wee brother as well  

Zen - sorry to hear you're finding things difficult at the moment.  Other pregnancy announcements are always difficult but   that its your turn soon  

Emma - sorry to hear the appointment was a false alarm.  You're probably right that its better to get christmas over and start tx in the New Year though.  Hopefully you won't have to wait too long  

Nat - welcome to FF and good luck with your tx  

Jules - hope everything goes well with your scan and wishing you all the best for starting tx again in the new year  

Well I'm not at work today.  Woke up feeling a bit under the weather so decided to have a duvet day.  Have reflexology again tonight and trying to get myself as relaxed as possible before my scan on Fri.   that tablets have worked and FET goes ahead on Tue.  Starting to get quite excited now!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all keeping warm and toasty and starting to feel a little of the festive spirit  

Lia xo


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon all........

Weeza - your scan is finally here    good luck hun and congrats to your bro too.

Cate - glad scan went well its looking good!

I'm feeling a little low today and quite teary (which is sooo not normal for me)  It's my nephew's 1st birthday and I'm expected to go to my twin sister's house after work for a t-party added to the fact that AF was late and I was starting to get a little excited only for my hopes to be dashed.......upon its hateful arrival  

I have booked SA and AMH test at Origin for 8 January at 10.40 so at least that's out of the way if we decide to try a private tx before our nhs go

Hello Nat - welcome and good luck

Hello to everyone else too - no Christmas tree up for me yet may leave it another few weeks though I did go out and blast through most of my shopping on Sunday only 4 left to get!

Take care all - Kate xx


----------



## betty-77

Hi Girls how are you all??

Isnt it freezing  

Weeza hope your scan went well  

Crazykate - hope your feeling better hun.  i know how you feel about getting your hopes up, i've had af starting every day for past 2 weeks, just want start properly - very annoying.  i know its just because i'm stressed but i've had a few wee thoughts of what if along the way  

Cate and Lia g hope friday goes well for ya girls

Hi Nellis1971  

Emak i cannot believe that wasnt your offer but sure at least you can chill and have a great xmas with tx to look forward to in new year.

Loopy - you have so got to sort out that internet  

P/T dont know if your still looking in but just thinking about you  

yellazippy how are you doing?

hi to everyone i havent mentioned hope your all keeping good  

I've got my appt with origin tomorrow     Don't really know what to expect and to be honest i feel like a nervous wreck   

Chat soon

Betty xx


----------



## betty-77

Sue30 PM for you


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,how have you all been?
I went out the town shopping after work tonight for some new clothes and came home with NOTHING  I just hate it when that happens ,i would have been better just coming straight home at least i would have come home in better form !!! When i did get home there was a letter from the civil service for me with a job offer to start on Monday ,unfortunately AGAIN its only a temp position so i think i will just stay where i am ,the money isn't as good but at least its a permanant position and as i keep telling myself a temp job is no good to me as i plan to be off on maternity leave this time next year   .
Betty i really hope all goes well tomorrow with your appointment at Origin ,sure you have nothing to be worried about ,I'm sure they wont do anything that the RFC hasn't already done i.e dildo cam  
Kate    think you needed a few cyber hugs Mrs.I see you have booked for an AMH test in origin ,do you know is it possible just to pay to have that test done there without being a patient?
Lia and Cate   to the both of you for Friday !!
Hi Nellis and welcome to FF ,i also find this site a lifeline .Unless you suffer from IF you really can have no real idea what it feels like sometimes ,at least on here we are all in the same boat 

Awwwwwwwww girls i cant stand this cold weather anymore ,think i really wanting to be going to Oz with my parents for crimbo they leave next Tuesday for anything between 3-6 months.I am really gonna miss them not being here for Christmas but they have 2 beautiful grand daughters over there ,one of which they have never met yet so i am also really pleased for them .All i wish for is that by the time they return home is that i am expecting a wee grandchild for them here  .Right I'm off before i start getting all depressed.
See ya all later.
Emma xxx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls and huge thanks for the cyber hugs they have definitely worked I'm feeling much better today  

Emak I don't see why you couldn't go to Origin for the AMH test it costs £85.00 you could phone and see they are more than helpful there.


----------



## Sue30

Hi everyone

Weeza - cannot believe you are 15 weeks!! Time is totally flying for you!! You are at exactly the same stage as one of my best friends and she already has a wee bit of a bump (but she is pretending she doesn;t ...) I'd be pushing it out .. ha ha!!

Crazykate - SOrry to hear you are feeling low - it is soo tough to pick yourself up when you let yourself have a glimmer of hope and on those occasions she always arrives with  a vengeance!!  If you decide to go for the cycle at Origin after Christmas we might be there together! Am anxiously counting down the days to my appointment on the 18th!   for BFP in 2009!

Lia and Cate - hope treatment is going well for you both and good luck for Friday - does that mean EC & ET next week

Emma - did I get this right - you were getting a letter for a review appointment in Dec that you had back in APril - Whaaatt!!!! That is horrendous! Brilliant that you are no 4 though - fingers crossed for a new year letter of offer!!

Zen - good luck tomorrow at Origin

Lesley - do you have your 7 week scan this week ..? .

Betty - looking forward to hearing how you got on today!

Hello to everyone else - hope you aren;t all freezing like I am - heating timer didn't kick in so having to wait for house to heat up!!

Luv

Lisa

Lots of sales on in town apparently tomorrow - so going to try and get a dent in the Chrimbo shopping!


----------



## betty-77

I cannot believe how cold it is  

Had my appt at origin today.... its all systems go from here    back on 19th for planning apt and start injections on 24th Dec !!!  very ironic as last xmas eve i had lap & dye and was told i need ivf and this xmas eve i'm starting ivf!!

hope everyone is good

love Betty xx


----------



## nellis1971

How long does it normally take from referral from Doctor to appt at Origin?


----------



## zen

Hello 

Just back from my first appointment at origins, with a slightly lighter wallet but the feeling that something might actually happen.  AMH test today and back on the 19th to discuss the next steps.  

Thank you for your words of encouragement.  I know it is unrealistic for everyone to not be excited about scans/pregnancy etc in work so I think I need to make sure I dont put myself into a position where I will get hurt rather than expect others to realise what is happening.  

I think this site is brilliant, I spend too much time surfing and finding out answers to questions I hadnt thought of.  I do belong to another forum for my other 'condition' and that got me through the past 18 months so looking forward to chatting more here.

Better run, brealing in a new senior manager this week who thinks that I need to be wrapped up in cotton wool - he will learn.

zen
xx


----------



## crazykate

Nellis usually about 2 weeks obviously depends on how quick you doc gets the letter done and out!  My GP hand wrote mine for me while I was in the surgery and let me take it straight to Origin.  

Betty - hopefully that's a good omen hun   

Kate


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

Just a quick update.  Had my scan.  Lining is still only 5mm so they've increased my tablets to 10 a day! Have to go back on Monday to see if they've worked.  If not they'll stop treatment again and start me on patches.  Am gutted but have to be positive and hope that the 10 tablets do their job.  I'm gonna be bouncing off the walls at this rate haha    

Sorry no personals.  In work so will catch up on everyone else tonight.  Hope you all have a good day.

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Lia I was looking out for you this morning we must have been there at the same time! Hope the extra meds work    

We had our first scan - one healthy heartbeat apparently seen ( I couldnt see it but both Dr Boyle and DH did so I will take their word for it!). Relieved but also even more nervous!!!

Lesley xx


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls hope you all are well and getting ready for christmas.

In 12 days time i get my FET and test day is new years eve so praying that everything goes to plan and i get a BFP, it will be a brilliant way to start the new year. Lia hope the extra tablets work, i go for my scan sunday 15th so hope the lining of my womb is thick enough too.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi 

just seen the board about meeting up in belfast did yous meet up yet would really be interested in meeting up too.


----------



## Cate1976

Nellis: Welcome to FF. Hope you enjoy the craic in here of which we have plenty as well as supporting each other through tough times.

Scan this morning went well, there's 8-10 follies each side which is good. E/C is Monday with E/T more likely than not Thursday. More in my IVF diary.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, will have a drink ( or two ) for you over xmas.

Have to say Im feeling a lot stronger these days. Have been able to visit two friends with newborns,( beautiful boy and girl ) and i've felt genuienly happy for them, something that i thought I couln't have felt. Time really is a healer...


Cate, all the very best for monday. Take a good rest over the weekend and take things easy. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Zen, glad your appointment at origin went well, Betty it really is all systems go for you, what ayear can bring aswell-last yr your op this yr your tx and    a baby!

DP's wee niece(she's 22) was up visiting us yesterday with her new born, who I have to say is soo gorgeous, I had to try not to eat her, she's a big mop of black hair and was really alert looking at all the fairy lights! It was odd though, seeing DP holding her and I think he was thinking the same about me, though we never said to each other, I hope and  I can give him a child next yr. I 
seen he look of hope in his eyes-anyone else experienced this?

BP


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, I know exactly what you mean. Last week D.P and I went to visit his newborn nephew. I was very strong throughout          

( feared that I may burst into tears ) but the hardest part was looking at D.P with that little baby in his arms, and I know he felt 

the same when I held him. You start wondering when it will ever be your turn. Having said that I felt great afterwards that I was 

able to keep it all together. Im trying to stay positive from here on in, think it's the best way.

Cate, thinking of you for tomorrow hun.

Galaxy Girl, how are you? Stupid question I know. Thinking of you hun.

Loopy, glad to see you will be back online.

Where is Holly? anyone heard from her?

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies  

Cate - Good luck with e/c tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you   

Lesley - Didn't realise you had a scan on Friday.  Really glad all was well. I'm sure its a big relief.  Funny, I was wondering if any of the women in the waiting room were on FF.  I was the one in the orange polo neck if that helps   

Angie - thanks.  Hope you get a good result at your lining scan  

Well, I've been on 10 prognova a day since Friday.  Been pretty spaced out to be honest and feeling a big nautious.  Lets just hope its done the job and the lining has thickened a bit tomorrow.  Not sure how I'll feel if they cancel FET again  

Put the christmas tree up yesterday so starting to feel a bit more festive    Got a lovely real one from a local farm.  Going to watch miracle on 42nd street tonight then get an early night.

Evening to everyone else. Hope you've all had a lovely wknd.
Lia xo


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesHave been lurking but trying to keep up to date with you allCate all the very best for EC hope all goes well  Lia hope your FET goes ahead this time Angie thinking of you too hope your scan goes well Betty great news about your appointment good luck Sorry girls it's only a quickie Hi to everyone else Ive missed will try to catch up later the xmas party night's have started so have'nt had much free timeShem xx


----------



## holly01

GG i am here...
just lurkin to be honest as i am nat doing treatment anymore i dont feel i have anything to post about and to be honest i have been finding these last few weeks hard doing the usual messing with the oul head thinking what stage i shud have been at now if we had of had a heartbeat etc etc etc so better to stay clear instead of depressing everyone!!

Cate good luck for ure E/C tomorrow i shall say a wee prayer all goes smoothly and according to plan.Re ure question about testing i wish u all the luck to have the strength to do 14 days wait nvr mind an extra few days i tested 2 days early!!!!!!then did the rfc test on the official test to be sure to be sure on the day i was supposed to  

 to everyone else


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: I know what you mean about the look in eyes of your DP, I've seen it many times in DH's.

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Looking forward to it. Asked my friend about leaving testing till 28th and he said that he couldn't see what difference it'll make but to ask clinic which I'll do tomorrow along with a couple other questions.

holly:      to you. How long is it till you go away? It can't be long though.


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening Ladies 

Just back from Disney Land Paris it was brilliant .......had a excellent time   

Hows everybody doing ?

just a quickie to night 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Sue30

Hey there - hope everyone is well! 

Just wanted to wish both Cate and Lia good luck for this week!! Cate, hope your EC goes well tomorrow - out of all the days of the year you could be testing you get Christmas Day - I think its fate - with your strong faith, it has to be a sign!!!! Lia  hope that you can continue with treatment this week - sounds like you have had a pretty rough weekend so praying its been worth it!!

Congrats Leslie on your scan!

I'm sure Disney Land Paris was fab this time of year - glad you enjoyed yourself Ladyhex! Was there a few years ago but in summer time - would love to see it all done up for Chrimbo!!


3 weeks today I'll be off skiing over new year!! Yippee!!! Its my christmas pressie from my lovely DH to set us up for treatment to start hopefully in the new year!! Its lovely to have something to look forward to!

There are lots of us on here hoping for a wee miracle in 2009 xox


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Shem and Sue - unfortunately it wasn't good news for me this morning.  Just don't appear to be responding to the Prognova tablets at all so they've stopped treatment again    Apparently 1 in 10 people don't and I'm that 1!   Absolutely gutted to be honest.   Have to wait for a bleed then they're gonna put me on patches to see if they work.   Have decided to take a few days off work to get myself sorted and gonna go back to accupuncture to see if that helps.  Had it a few years ago when I had endometriosis so I suppose its worth a try.  2008 has been a truely rotten year but at least we've got 2009 to look forward to very soon.  New year, new start!

Cate - Hope e/c went well and wish you all the best for e/t  


Sue - skiing, what a lovely christmas pressie.  Hope you have a fab time 

Ladyhex - glad you enjoyed Paris  

Hi to everyone else 

Lia xo


----------



## ELAINE1CARR

Hi There Girls,

I am new to the site. Had to talk to someone who understands, currently on 2ww, testing 19/12/2008.

Think I am losing my head entirely this time, am i the only one who thinks this waiting gets worse the more times you do it?

(have had ICSI three times at origin)

Anyone out there from the Newry area?

Elaine


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Elaine,

Welcome to F.F 

I've only had icsi once so far, but I would definitely agree with you that the 2ww seems like forever,   it just goes on and on.

I think Puddles is from the Newry area, having said that she is very rarely on here.

Best of luck to you for testing on the 19th, fingers crossed that its a BFP


----------



## Cate1976

Elaine: Welcome to FF.

Lia: So sorry to hear that.      to you and DH.

Bad news from me unfortunately. 27 eggs which means a freeze all of embryos (find out how many there are tomorrow). Earliest that the FET will be is going to be March. Have review in 6-8 weeks with Dr Williamson. Don't ask how I'm going to face boss's pg belly. Physically, feel fine. DH is fine about it, has said it's a good thing as we can enjoy Christmas, wants to put tree up this weekend, no way, it's cancelled now. First Christmas without Nan (RIP 08/02/200 and I was really hoping to be nearing end of 2ww over Christmas. Have friend's housewarming/Christmas bash this Saturday so will be able to have  and all the other things I'd have had to avoid.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, Im very sorry to hear that hun. Looks like you have overstimulated, all is not lost hun, it's not over yet!!!!!!

Rest up tonight and give your body a chance to recover xxxxx


----------



## EmerG

Ah Cate and Lia, that's so disappointing for you both, after you have come so far. But all is not lost, yes it's a setback and a bit of extra time but you just need to give yourselves time to recover and then back into it when the doctors say the time is right. It is frustrating but they do know best.  that all goes well for you both.


----------



## Cate1976

Freeze all is to try and prevent ohss which nurse said is strong possibility but has advised me to keep active and drink plenty. Going to my theology class tonight so will be able to whinge and maybe  to amazing friends. With 27 eggs, is there anything else I can do to prevent ohss?


----------



## ELAINE1CARR

Hi Girls,

Thanks for replying, nice to know there is someone at the end of this thing!!

Does anybody know if a FET is included in your NHS cycle? I have 1 embryo to be frozen!

Elaine


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Emer.  Its disappointing but I know its for the best.  Want to give things to best chance of working!

Cate - so sorry.  You must be really disappointed.  Thats exactly what happened me.  I had 26 eggs. Best thing you can do is keep mobilising and drink plenty of water.  I did get pretty sore and very bloated two days after and went to the hospital just to be on the safe side but they scanned me and I was fine.  Dr Williamson told me not to be scared to take plenty of paracetamol for the pain.  Don't be afraid to ring the nurses if you're not sure about anything.  I thought 2 months would be an age to wait for FET but to be honest it flew in.  Just try to be positive and see it as a chance to get your body into the best shape possible for when you get your little ones back.   for good fertilisation tonight    2009 will be our year!

Elaine - welcome to FF.  Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure some of the others will!

Lia xo


----------



## glitter girl

Phew, Loopy, shopping since 9am.......How do u do it girl?  Would like a wee chat somenight so let me know hun.

Holly, I know where your'e coming from. Bet you are looking forward to your wee holiday away.

Lia, im sorry things didnt go to plan for you hun, stay strong.

Elaine, Im not sure about FET, some of the others may be able to help you out tho.

Girls, cant believe how close its getting to crimbo, its crept up on us this year.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Lia and Cate, sorry to hear your news , think someone mentioned ohss, sounds like that, hopefully you can enjoy christmas and dont have too much physical pain or swelling etc which I've heard can occur.

Im still waiting on my offer letter so who knows come March there may be a few of us cycling   .

 to Elaine.


----------



## Lesley08

Cate and Lia sorry to hear your disappointing news      

Im lying low this weather knackered all the time and sickness on and off all day - bit worse at night  , work is killing me. We have had a whole restructuring of our management with the consequence that the new management feel like they are going to completely change everything ina couple of weeks   Its pretty dire and Im not in the form for it at all!!!I get in from work have dinner and collapse in a heap. 

Hope everyone else is having a great time getting ready for christmas  

Lesley xx


----------



## sara1

Lia and Cate - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  What a rotten day for you both but I hope and pray that 2009 will be your year and you both get your .  Just take it easy now.  Lia I think you are just right to take some days off work to recover and take some time for yourself.  Look after yourselves.   

Hi to everyone else
Sara


----------



## shem

Evening LadiesHolly good to hear from you your wee break at xmas will hopefully help you get away from it all and get ready for the next stepSue it's nice to have a holiday to look forward to just after xmas it can be a bit drearyLia sorry to hear your tx has been cancelled I really hope 2009 is your year Welcome Elaine   best of luck for the 2ww Cate sorry your on a freeze all just look after yourself in the meantime and enjoy xmas and get ready for the next stageLoopy how did you shop for all those hours I think I'd have been getting carried home but well done to you for doing it I still haven't got my a** in gear!Have my first xmas dinner tomorrow night so looking forward to thatHi to everyone else Shem xx


----------



## jooles

[hi ][/all] 

well just a wee post to say hello and hope you are all keeping well - ive been very lazy over the past few weeks and only lurking really -i blame the cold  for me going into hibernation mode!!! im off tx at the mo after asking for a wee break but received a letter to go and see dr traub for reveiw appt at the end of the month!!! not nervous as such  but just bit curious as to what to expect if anyone could give me any advice!!! im sorry for no personals tonight - ive far too much to catch up on with you all but i just wanted to come on and say hello as ive missed you all 

things going good with me - very busy in work at mo so looking forward to wee break a chrimbo  going to eat, drink and be very merry for few weeks then get into gear for starting tx again in new year , also looking forward to spending some time with me hubby  were like ships in the night as hes working away on assignments, lesson plans etc  anyhoo also had my first fall of the year  slipped and fell in the bloody drive getting into the car!!! was quiet funny as my hubby didnt see me fall and thought i had went down the side off the house to put stuff in the bin  his face was a picture when he seen my head suddenly appeared at the passenger side window as i tried to hold on to my last shred of dignity and drag myself up holding on to the door handle  you know one of those ones when you just cant a grip on ground to haul yourself up!!!!!!! anyway nothing broke but aching today and got two cracking bruises that ive been showing off all day!!!!  anyway enough about me!!!!

hope your all ok and its good to be back again 

take care ~ keep warm  ~ and try not to slide on dreaded black ice 

jules  xx


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi Everyone!!!

Just to let you know that miracles DO happen

Have just discovered that I am pregnant.....naturally!!! Needed clomid to get my 2 girls and never in a million years thought that I would have an 'accident'!!! 

Phoned Dr and felt like a naughty teenager.......at 35!!!       

Anyway, it CAN happen. We tried for YEARS for no.1 and then no. 2


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls  

Loopy, GG, Babypowder, Lesley, Sara and Shem - thanks for your kind words.  Feeling a lot more positive this morning.  Going to do everything in my power to ensure these patches do the trick.  Starting with a healthy diet, reflexology tonight as ususal and then back to accupuncture on Thursday.  Decided I'm definitely taking some time off work as well cause its been so stressful lately and I'm completely run down.

Shem - Have fun at your xmas dinner tonight 

Loopy - and there was me thinking I was the Queen of shopping    Sounds like you had quite a day.  The credit cards must have taken some bashing  

Lesley - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time.  I can sympathise on the new management thing.  Happened us a few years ago and unfortunately resulted in a lot of the good staff who'd been there for years leaving    Anyway, hope things get better soon.

Jules -   your story gave me a giggle this morning.  Sounds like you had a lucky escape.  Hope none of the neighbours saw and hope the bruises aren't too sore!

Tvgirl - Huge congrats on your    Always good to hear that miracles can happen.  Just happened a friend in work actually.  She had her 1st wee girl through IVF and had a terrible time with OHSS, ending up in intensive care.  Had just put her name back on the wl for tx again and found out she was pregnant naturally  

Cate - how are you feeling this morning huni?

Hi to everyone else
Lia xo


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, how is everyone this dark morning? 

Lia, I was so disappointed to read your news yesterday, it must be agony knowing all those wee frosties are waiting for you, but hopefully RFC have learnt something more about you and next time will have your drug regime honed to perfection      you are right to take some time off work to re-group (how american, sorry!) and I think acupuncture and reflexology be really beneficial. Have you considered hypnotherapy? I listened to the Natal Hypnotherapy CDs (Thanks Tedette    ) during tx and they made me relax and think about things in a really positive manner when I stressed/freaked out. You might not be able to get one for FET specifically, but the IVF CD is well worth a consideration. Cate, you could maybe consider it too. 

Cate, first up wow, 27 eggs, you must have felt so bloated and uncomfortable over the weekend  .    for good fertilisation last night. It sucks so much though that you have had to have a freeze all, but you have to consider that in the long run it's for the best. It's better (although harder for you now) to wait those 3 months to ensure your body is as healthy and prepared as it can be for ET, to give you the best chance. It you were to steam roller ahead now, you wouldn't be giving your embies the best start they could possibly get. So, I know it hurts so much now, but it's ultimately for the best. Don't be so rash as to cancel Christmas either, you have had a hard year and take this opportunity to celebrate your beliefs and welcome in 2009 which will be a better year for you both     On top of everything though, please take care of yourself and don't let the OHSS develop, keep drinking lots and lots of water and stay active, take a walk into town or something, but just keep an eye on it, the last thing you need is to land yourself in hospital coming up to Christmas  

Gosh I am so jealous of all you girls who were in Disneyland Paris! It must have been amazing! 

Jooles, sorry to laugh but    you can tell a story really well! Glad nothing's broke though and it's only bumps and bruises! Enjoy your Christmas break, I'm counting the days to mine as well!! Good luck for your appt with Dr T but you have amazing pma and it will be fine for you in the New Year! 

Shem, enjoy your first Chrimbo dinner tonight  

Lesley, I really hope your sickness eases enough for you to enjoy Christmas    

Loopy, did you get all your pressies sorted in Belfast? I am well impressed with your marathon shopping spree! Did you go to the continental market? I love it!!! I love the crepes so much! 

Elaine, welcome to the site! Hope you get some Christmas luck      Is this an NHS or private go? I had 2 embies at Origin but they wouldn't freeze them as their policy states over 4 embies for frosties, but I'm not sure what way it works on NHS. 

Sue, vay envious of your ski-ing trip coming up, the snow seems fantastic in the Alps this year! I love ski-ing despite being the worst ski-er EVER. When Dh and I watched the second Bridget Jones film, Dh sat p1ssing himself laughing the whole way through the ski-ing bit, digging me in th ribs with his elbow and pointing at the TV going "That's you that is!!" between hysterical shrieks of laughter  , worst thing was though, he was right  

Hi Holly-babe, GG, EMer and everyone else  

We are keeping well Chez Weeza, all ready for Christmas, just have to write my cards and wrap my pressies   Counting down the days till I finish work till the 5th of January (8 working days till next Thursday, my last day!)


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Weeza, hadn't thought of hypnotherapy!  Might be worth a try so will definitely look into it.  Glad to hear you're keeping well and looking forward to christmas.


----------



## ELAINE1CARR

Hey there girls,

Thanks for all the lovely msgs, just confirmed with work this morning that as from tomorrow i am officially on my xmas holidays (maybe that might get me in the festive mood).  At least this way I can beat myself up at home, without taking my bad moods out on my colleagues!! 

I really hope this is my time, otherwise it will be a pretty lousy Christmas.

Just heard another close friend is expecting as well so feeling pretty low


----------



## Angie Baby

good morning everyone

im feeling really down today my sister in law phoned last night to say she was 3 months pregnant, as soon as she said it i was in tears and i felt awful for being like that, i am happy for her but cant hide the fact that im disappointed that i have no news yet to tell family! i felt selfish that i was not showing that i was happy for her, but i truely am. she was dreading telling us. 

hopefully on new years eve i get a BFP, i go for my scan to check the lining of my womb on sunday so i am so anxious that its 8mm so FET can go ahead on wednesday 17th. it such a rollercoaster journey there is so many hurdlers that all us have to go through. im going to stay postive now until sunday its hard though, i was just saying to dh yesterday before i found out that sister in law was pregnant that i though we both where coping very well with the whole icis journey. 

well.....hope you all are well, i will keep you all posted with my scan results on sunday fingers crossed


----------



## Cate1976

Hi, was feeling happier this morning. Went into town and had breakfast in Chez Manu. One of my friends from church told me be patient, in God's time, God's trying to teach you patience. I bit back that I know God's trying to teach me to be patient but He couldn't have picked a harder thing to do it on. Then saw someone I know to see with her 4mnth old and 2yr old, it's the first time I've seen her with the 4 mnth old. Said it was good to see her again and then walked away thinking this time next year DH and I could have had a 4 or nearly 4 mnth old or maybe 2. Came home with chocs, wine and sweets to have only to find  Muffy has left me a present on the floor to clear up so booted her outside. She's obviously ate something she shouldn't have. She's outside till I've finished checking my other websites. Not cancelling Christmas, friend of mine said not to and to try to make most of it so tree and decos going up this weekend, probably Sunday. Going back to the school on Thursday but leaving Next until next week as don't think I can face pg boss, will call in on Friday though to let them know what's happening. Good news is there's 14 embies being frozen which means that if FET doesn't work in March, we'll have enough for another go. Am covering the craft shop which the church has tomorrow.

angie, i was saying to my amazing friend last night that the hardest thing for me has been the number of friends/family that've had babies the last few years and how many more is there going to be before it's DH and I. He said that that is hard. He did give me one of his hugs last night at the end of class and told me to take care.


----------



## EmerG

I'm great Loopy thanks, 27 weeks now and expanding rapidly, all has been well throughout more or less although I'm starting to have quite bad back pain now so getting a bit concerned that that'll be with me until the end. Going to see the consultant this afternoon so I'll see what he says. Other than that all well, work is mad busy and very stressful at the moment and not enough Crimbo shopping done so far but I'll get there, at least my tree is up since last night (courtesy of DH doing most of it while I sat on the sofa with my dodgy back and pointed - not the usual arrangement as I usually do more of it than him as I have more "patience" for dodgy lights etc -not this year!)

Glad you've got your head around things a bit more today Cate, 14 embies is really great news, the time will fly in post Christmas and you'll be back to it again in no time. 

Big hugs everyone else, I know I haven't been on much recently, I have turned into the classic lurker, but I promise that I am keeping up to date with how everyone is doing. 

Emer


----------



## Cate1976

Clinic have said that FET will start with Suprecur spary on day 21 of my cycle. How long is it from then to embies being put back? Just trying to work out approximate EDD for if it works.


----------



## lia.g

Cate I started suprecur on 3rd October and was due to have FET on 5th November if that helps.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, hope you get some answers soon, I've a good feeling that it will all work out for you in the end.

Girls my next door neighbour had a wee baby boy yesturday, Havn't had a chance to buy a gift but I intend to call in and visit at the weekend. Im surprising myself at how calm I feel about this, as only a month or so ago I would have been in bits at news of another birth. I truly am delighted for them both. The weird thing is the girl next door to my neighbour had her baby two months ago, Im thinking maybe the pregnancy vibe is making its way down our row of houses?? No harm in thinking that anyway!!!!!!!

Hi to Weeza, Shem, Loopy, Emer G, Elaine, Lia, Jooles, Sara, B.P, Lesley and everyone else Iv'e forgotten.

Huge congratulations to TV Girl on your great news, what a lovely surprise.


----------



## Cate1976

I know that my body needs to recover and that the freeze all is for the best but all I can think of at the moment is that if E/T had gone ahead, I'd have had an idea of result in time for Christmas even though I wouldn't have tested untill 28th. Next door neighbour had a girl a week ago, not called to see her yet as want to give neighbour time to recover. Going back to job in the school on Thursday but leaving next until next week, just can't face BfH's pg belly. Got tree and some decos down from loft today ready to be put up Sunday after church. Not in mood for Christmas though. I'm a strong person and will get through this. Have put all the IF stuff so far in a box (used a £2.50 DVD box from Poundstretcher). Have put all the letters I've got in it as well as boxes from Puregon, the Puregon pen, Suprecur and the empty Suprecur bottle.  that after FEt they'll be a box for pg nad first year of LO/s life. Just have to print off the 2 poems/[rayers I've written to put in as well.


----------



## crazykate

ARRRRRRGHHHHHHHHH just lost my flaming post  

Well as i was saying.......

Welcome aboard Elaine - I cant answer your ? but I'm sure someone will be along soon who can help  

Lia - I didn't respond to progynova either and origin tried me on the patches too!

Cate - sorry tx cancelled hun but you're best to get Christmas behind you and then prepare for FET afterwards.  I tested on Christmas Eve last year and got a devastating BFN only to find out later that I had been suffering mild ohss   Drink plenty - some say lucozade is good!  

TVGIRL what a fabulous Christmas pressie    Congratulations to you both  

Think I've just about picked me self up after last week's downer though having said that I have put the Christmas tree up and I imagine I'm feeling a lot like a few (if not all of you) at times especially with Christmas just around the corner - It doesn't feel Christmassy at all yet and I've nearly all my shopping done - my spare room looks like Santa's grotto!

      for everyone.

Kate


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
I did a big long post last night and then my pc frooze and i lost it   and i was in such bad form after that i didnt bother doing it again.
Firstly i want to send Lia and Cate     ,i really hope that 2009 brings some good news for you both......actually for everyone on here.
My parents left for Oz today ,they will be away until at least April or as they said if i need them home sooner they will return.There is no way i would call them back just because of my tx which isnt too far off ,im a big girl (even though with all my tears you might wonder) and i just hope that everything will go smoothly and by the time they return i will have the start of a baby bump  
Cate you defo need to do christmas ,we all need something to look forward to and March will be on you before you know it.Well done on the loads of wee embies you have.
Glitter girl LOL i like your way of thinking...............you have now got me thinking ,2 of my sister in laws are pg one due 21st dec and the other in feb i hope its catching !!!
Ohhhhhhh i had to go to the phone there now and it was my parents.They are in Heathrow at the moment and there flight to singapore has been delayed 4 hrs which now means they will miss there connecting flight.Ooohhh well at least they may get an upgrade   
Girls has anyone had an offer of tx from the rfc this month ,i still havent heard anything from them ,but  suppose i havent bothered to ring them to see what the craic is,and i dont think im gonna bother ,i just know that wee letter will be o doorstep soon enough.
Im gonna finish this post pronto as the pc is  starting to do mad things again ad i dont wanna lose another post.
Bye  Emma   xx


----------



## Cate1976

Have chocs and wine beside me being consumed slowly. have just done big whinge by email to my amazing friend. BfH had pop at me on saturday, long story but short is she reckons my appearence is slipping so looks like I need to invest in some hair dye and start wearing loads of make up like everyone else does in the place. Also will be on serious diet after Christmas/New Year to try and lose excess fat on my stomach, will probabbly do swimming and get back into fell/hill walking So hoping I get the job I've applied for in the school cos then I'll be able to leave Next even though job in the school will only be until the summer. Only covering reprographics until they could get post filled (hopefully by me but they've had quite a few applications for it). Also starting to miss Nan, it's first Christmas without her and even though DH and I wouldn't have been in England, we'd have spoken to her on phone, even now 10 months on I miss her dearly. We were close. The IVF was distracting from this being first Christmas without Nan apart from one small 'wobble' during switch on of Christmas lights Friday before last. I will get through this.


----------



## jooles

hi baby p

ive sent you a pm  hopefully its went through ok ~ sure ya can let me know if ya get it ok!!!! still trying to get my head round these postings etc  

jules


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies  

Cate - having been through it, I can totally understand your frustrations and worries.  I had a look back through my treatment diary. My 1st AF started 10 days after E/C (5th Aug) so that meant I was able to start drugs for FET on 3rd October, so it was only really 2 months.  Obviously everyone is different and it all depends on when you get your AF but believe me, the time flew in and you have to hold onto the fact that you have all those wee embryos waiting for you.

I'm usually a very organised person and love to plan ahead, but after being a freeze all and then having FET cancelled twice I've finally realised that you just have to take things as they come.

My granda died on 23rd December (20th anniversary this year) so I can also understand how difficult christmas can be as we were extremely close.  Even though it was that long ago I still miss him, particularly at Christmas, but I know he'd be proud of me for being strong and coping with IVF and he'd want me to enjoy myself.  I'm sure your granny would be the same.

Emma - thanks.  I hope you're right and 2009 brings a lot of joy for us all. I'm sure you'll miss your parents though  

Kate - Thanks, did the patches do the trick?  They didn't really explain it to me. Just said 1 in 10 people don't respond to the tablets and the patches directly through the skin.  Glad you're feeling a bit brighter.  Christmas can be such a difficult time can't it  

Hi to weeza, gg, jules, shem, lesley, ladyhex, angie, sara, tvgirl, loopy, emer and anyone else I've left out!

Lia xo


----------



## shem

Morning LadiesJooles good luck for your appointmentTVGIRL  on your BFP!  that's wonderful news!Lia glad to hear your feeling positive  2009 will definately be your yearWeeza Im sure your looking forward to getting a break at xmas I only get a few days but sure at least it's somethingElaine hope your enjoying your holsAngie all the very best for your scan I hope you get good news Cate hope your feeling okEmma I was in oz a few years ago and I loved it! and who knows you could be waiting for your parents with a nice wee bump when they get home Glitter girl love your thinking that the pregnancies are making they're way down your street!Crazykate glad to hear your feeling a bit betterWell working late tonight that's the only thing I hate about xmas are the late nights but I only have a few to do then out on saturday night for our girlie xmas dinner this is the first year I'll be sober so I'm sure to get my eyes opened!Hi to everyone elseShem xx


----------



## Cate1976

Evening all, I have a job interview on Tuesday for the reprographics post in the school.  Benn covering it since mid November. Am really  that I get it. Not only is the job something I enjoy doing and am resonably good at, but also the school is a great place to work in. Went bck this afternnon after my boiler at home had been serviced. Had only been in my room for 5 minutes when office manager appears and asks how tx is going, best one was end of school, saw principal and he said I've been sorely missed and when I told him about delay with tx said he was sorry to hear it. Principal is the best boss you could wish for. A few of the other teachers said they were glad to see me back and I'm glad to be back. Officially, I should have been in Next this pm but had booked it off thinking I'd be having ET and as I said to school principal, although I could have gone back to Next yesterday, I didn't fel up to facing managers pg belly or the kids clothes so decided to do afternoon in school instead. No idea how I'm going to face pg boss next week.


----------



## Becky39

Hi ladies, 

It has been so long since i have last visited here ... mths proberly. But just to let u all know that we did our 3rd an final ivf attempt at The Origin in November and finally got our BFP     I am just 5wks + 3 days today, but because my scan date would have fallen on Boxing day - the clinic are closed over xmas, and cant scan me until Jan 5th. By that time i will be 9 weeks pregnant. What i wanted to know ladies, is there anyone who has had a private scan done at 5/6 weeks pregnant. I just dont think i can wait until im 9 weeks ... thats 3.5 weeks away, an i KNOW i will worry over the xmas break. But also, i dont want to go in for a private scan if there is no chance of a heartbeat being seen - i will obvisouly worry more then .... What do u think i should do
Xxxxxx


----------



## Becky39

Also Ladies,

Do any of u know where i can get a private scan done

Thanks Xxxx


----------



## lia.g

Well ladies, the weekend is nearly upon us again       Looking forward to x-factor final tomorrow night  

Woke up yesterday morning feeling like I'd been in the wars. Aching all over and a headache like I've never experienced before.  Still feeling pretty rotten today    Reckon it must be some kind of withdrawl from the high dose of prognova I was taking.

Becky - huge congrats on your  

Cate - good luck with the job interview on Tuesday.  Sounds like the staff there are lovely so   you are successful.

Angie - Is it sunday you have your scan?  Hope it goes well  

Shem - have fun at you xmas party tomorrow night  

Hi to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Congrats Becky you can get a private scan at the RFC for £81. I would try to wait until as close to 7 weeks as poss as it is unlikely that you will see a heartbeat before then and you will only torture yourself if you dont! Good luck

Hope everyone else is having a great friday especially Lia and Cate  

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Becky: Congratulations on BFP. Could Origin scan you say 23rd December, if not I'm sure that RFC is open again from the 29th December. I was told they're shut Christmas week which I assume means week beginning 22nd.

I'm doing great now. Decided to go out with staff after school finishes next Friday lunchtime and not bother with Next Christmas do. Next is going to Mellon Country Inn next Saturday, was great last year but it's £6 each way for taxi and I really don't want to be spending evening looking at boss's pg belly even though we would of been sat at different tables, I decided to give it a miss. Will have great fun with staff from school.


----------



## shaz2

so disgusted way results on x factor thought   id come on line for a bit.....lol...

oops...sorry for that wee rant....lol...HELLO ALLLLLLL....:d


well had me appointment with dr traubb on friday...was ok..some new forms de be signed as all has changed from last year so its jus waiting now for letter of offer hopefuly in january...so hows everyone

wat have i missed??

xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Shaz,

You havn't missed very much on here, been very quiet lately.

Was a bit sad for Eoghan coming third, even though he done really well to get that far I still feel that Simon Cowell as his mentor could have been a bit more encouraging for his own act. Im sure he will do really well out of it anyway.

Shaz, Im sure you are looking forward to the new year and your letter of offer. Hopefully I wont be too long behind you, Im hoping for my letter around March or shortly after. In the meantime just looking forward to Christmas and getting off work.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well xx


----------



## lia.g

Well girls, AF arrived today     so that means I can ring the hospital in the morning and get my new schedule for FET.     that the patches do the trick this time!

Hope everyone else is having a good wknd?  Looking forward to watching Elf tonight.  Need a good laugh!

Lia xo


----------



## Angie Baby

hi everyone, well i hadmy scan today to check the lining of my womb before my FET on wednesday unfortunately its only 5mm should be 8mm before fet can go ahead dr traub has increased my tablets till 6 a day and have to go back on tuesday to see if its up till 8mm, i was so disapointed angry and upset that i have spent most of the day in bed, its another set back, why cant it just all go to plan. i cant see my womb increasing another 3mm from now till tuesday and if it doesnt they will probably cancel it and then i will be back to square one and start it all again. im so annoyed with all this i could just scream


----------



## lia.g

Angie - so sorry to hear your news.  Obviously I know exactly how you feel but you have to try and stay positive.  Even if it hasn't reached 8mm but has improved a bit they might just delay ET for a few days to give it time.  Mine was only cancelled cause it hadn't changed at all.  Don't give up hope!   

Have you tried accupuncture?  I started back this week and my accupuncturist seems certain he can help thicken the lining by directing blood to that area.  Might be worth a try if things don't work out this time.

In the meantime TRY to stay positive for tue. You just never know   

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Angie, im probably telling you something you already know and have done-but they say brazil nuts and the old pinapple juice help with the lining . thought Id mention it to you anyway, get munching and drinking lol and    hopefully by Tus you'll be good to go.

BP


----------



## Babypowder

Sorry Angie, by the way I've just looked at my spelling in that last post-  , thats what I get for rushing! hopefully it still made sense! 
BP


----------



## lia.g

Gosh its quiet on here lately  

Well rang the RFC this am to say my AF had come so they're sending me out my new schedule but I have to start the spray again today rather than wait till day 21! Good job I had some left.  Had hoped to be drug free over xmas but I suppose it means FET can go ahead sooner  

Angie - hope you're feeling a bit more positive today and hope you get good news tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Angie:  you get good news tomorrow.

i'm ok, just a bit miffed with BfH. Rang yesterday to find out hwat hours I'm doing this week. She asked how I got on last week and I told her, her response 'so you'll be able to work over Christmas as normal'. She doesn't seem to have a clue how to be compassionate. I then asked if I could finish at 5pm on Christmas Eve so i can go to the Christmas Eve worship in church which starts at 6pm, she said she doesn't know as it'll be busy especially in stock room. I then asked about 5.30 finish and she said she doesn't know if that'll be possible. She said for me to talk to stockroom manager (get on well with her).


----------



## Angie Baby

hi well i had my scan today to see if my lining had improved its up till 5 and a half so has not improved much since sunday, doctor has said to continue the tablets and go for another scan on friday and if its up till 8mm then FET will go ahead for tuesday 23rd, im trying to be postive that it will but its very slim that it will go up 2 and a half mm from now till friday morning as it only went up 1/2 mm from sunday till today. i have been eating brazil nuts like there is no tomorrow so fingers crossed for friday will let you know the outcome on friday.


----------



## Cate1976

Angie:     . Don't know much about lining thickness but it's possible it could thicken quickly over next few days. Am  for you.

I ddin't get the job . Someone with more experience was interviewed. They did say I interviewed really well though. Got some tips from amazing friend last night. Off to do quiz now but should be back later.


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi everyone

  to everyone

sorry no personals..have to catch up

start Dr on 23rd Dec..feeel as if we`re  eventually gettin somewhere


----------



## betty-77

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well  

Sue 30 - hope you get on well tomorrow at your appointment, let us now how you go  

Angie - fingers crossed for Friday,hope it works out for you

Lia- have you  got your new schedule for FET, how've you been doing? 

Emak - i'm sure i'm not on my own when i say WHERE ARE YOU - missing your chat on here, hope your feeling o.k - have you heard from your mum and dad, how they getting on?  

Yella -   if your looking in!!

  Loopy and Holly, - hope yous are good, not long to holiday time now    any bizz?

Hi to everyone lurking - have to confess to doing a lot of that myself this past while  

Baby Powder great news your starting d/r on 23rd.

My news - I'm starting d/r on 24th Dec with Origin.  I'm feeling very nervous, a little scared but overall strangley positive - lets hope it stays that way    anyone with any tips as to what i should be doing please share !!

Betty xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all.
Cate - sorry to hear about the job. Hope something you love comes up soon.


Good luck with the coming treatment Baby powder and Betty.

we had a review at Origin yesterday. Glad we went. Had a good chat with the embryologist. still haven't decided what to do next - sort of thinking about Care Nottingham for further testing if we can bear to travel or else just wait the year? for the royal. still need time to get over this recent failure.

looking forward to Christmas.


----------



## Cate1976

Betty: So pleased you're starting tx. I was really posiitve in run up to starting d/r. I was down the weekend after I started but soon got over it. Working in the school really helped as I was so busy, loved it though.

Galaxy: Thanks, I know that the rules are that job had to go to person with most experience but I know I could have done it, would have soon figured out how to do newsletters and the other stuff. Didn't say good byes today, will leave that till Friday as I'm going in at morning break for secret Santa and then out with the staff on the Christmas lunch after school finishes at 12.30. Was still close to tears after I'd walked out the door. Am looking for job in office or that kind of work. A couple of the teachers came in today for things and neither knew I hadn't got the job. Reaction from one when I said that other person interviewed had more experience esepecially on publisihing newsletters side was that they were sorry to hear it but at least I now know where I need to gain experience and the other just said oh sh!t. Unless it's announced in briefing tomorrow that I've gone and someone else is starting, a few teachers are going to be very surprised to see new technicuan in the room. Did take a couple of pics of the room before I left. Really going to miss the staff, get on great with everyone. I'll still go back and visit them though and will volunteer to help with move to the new school which is being built.


----------



## shaz2

hey girls.

sorry no personals havent had time to catch up with use all yet...

well ive had pretty bad news. as most of use no im number 3 on waiting list which meant i was due to start tx january/ feburary, well i was at st marys hospital in london (where ive been attending for 5 years now due to the miscarrying) on tuesday and just been told my womb is split in half ivf now on hold for god knows how long. so so annoyed disapointed and angry. has anyone ever heard of this or wat can be done?? any info at all would be great.

sorry for the doom an gloom a week b4 xmas.. 
x


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz:      to you and DH. Really do hope and  that it can be treated. Did your consultant at St. Mary's give aname for it? If so you might be able to find information on health websites.


----------



## jellybaba

hi Shaz did they tell you that you have a bi-cornate uterus? like heart shaped? I was told this and had a procedure to correct it, it was called a hysteroscopy and what they done was removed a septum that was seprating my womb in half, does this sound like what they told you at St Marys?
Jenx


----------



## emak

Ooooooohhhhhhhh girls i am really touched that i was missed but im *BACK*.I am having probs with my pc at the moment and most times when i try and come online the thing freezes on me,so i am gonna keep this short as i dont know how long my pc will hold out for ,but at least from next week i will have my new laptop that santa is bringing me so hopefully no more probs.
Been really busy trying to get sorted for crimbo as i am working right up til 5pm on christmas eve but then im off til jan2nd YIPEEEEEE !!!! I cant wait  

Shaz im sooooooooooo sorry hun that things have turned out this way for you ,i really hope that it is only a wee temp set back for you.After all this time waiting and being sooooooo close to the top of the list ,i would be so annoyed .I was really looking forward to us being cycle buddies.Lets  that 2009 is a much better year for you and DH.

Cate what a bummer you didnt get the job ,just try and look at it as good experience for you and hopefully something turns up in the new year for you.

Betty way to go girl starting tx .Wishing you all the luck in the world  

Loopy have a ball tomorrow night,cause hopefully next christmas you wont be drinking due to the fact you will be pg. 

Right im off cause this thing is starting to play up again . bye bye Emma xxxx


----------



## lia.g

Evening everyone

Shaz -   so sorry to hear your news

Cate - sorry you didn't get the job  

Betty - great news that you're starting treatment  

Well girls, d/r has been going fine.  Schedule arrived today so have an app on 23rd to collect drugs and see nurses about the patches.  Start them on 13th Jan with fet planned for 28th Jan.  Test date is 11th Feb.  Fingers crossed the lining thickens this time.

Just off to accupuncture now.  Really hoping it helps!

Sorry for lack of personals but rushing out.  Hi to everyone else.

Lia xo


----------



## Sue30

Hello there

Haven;t been on in a while either - was lurking about - and then I went over to see my 2 gorgeous neices - one is 4 and the other 9 months and came home with a bug - nightmare - really knocked me off my feet! My poor Mum and Dad who were over at the same time got it too, but they had decided to stay on longer to see the school nativity play as my older neice was playing Mary and my poor Dad was soo bad he couldn't get out of bed to go - i  think my Mum would have needed both her legs amputated before she would miss it!! Anyway - we are all on the mend now - and on a brighter note i lost 4lbs ... yeah yeah - I can eat what I want over Christmas!!!

Having a few Christmas nightmares - obviously the shopping is up the left with not being out and about but did get my Christmas cards written yesterday and left two piles out - one to be posted, with stamps on them and one for people I would see and would hand deliver - you can probably see whats coming here - but I asked my DH to post the cards and he posted both piles - ahhhhhhhh!!! Need more Christmas cards urgently!!  Also my DH thinks I have got him something I haven;t as I overheard him saying he saw me on the website ... had to do a rush order tonight with a begging plea to get it here before Christmas!!  Also no turkey ordered as yet - hoping that will be fine though!

Cate - so sorry to hear things didn;t work out for you this month - with the freeze all and the job!  Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for FET and the right job will come up in the office of the school very soon!

Bundle of joy and Lia G - good luck for the next few weeks of treatment!

Shaz 2 - I can;t imagine the heartache of going through so many miscarriages! I haven;t heard of a split womb before but i do hope St Marys can get you sorted out super efficiently and get you reactivated on the list!

Angie Baby - good luck for tomorrow - hope that lining is doing what it should be doing

Lia G - hope you enjoyed the acupuncture!! Its going to be a busy Jan for you by the looks of things - good luck!

Betty - been thinking about you - you'll be started this time next week - yahooooooo!!!

Hi to everyone else xox

I had my preconsultation appointment at Origin - wasn't what I expected in the sense we were in and out in under 1/2 hour - don't know what else I was expecting - but have a date for our next appointment which is the 15th Jan so will be hear in a flash!! We'd both taken the day off which was nice so we went out for lunch and came home and lay on the sofa in the afternoon watching a load of Christmas foody programmes - it was great! Actually just watched Jamies Christmas show there - did anyone see it - am deffo going to try those christmas truffles .. yummy!

HOpe everyone who is heading out for Christmas parties this weekend has a blast!! My employer is a total misery - no christmas party - so a few of us decided to go for a manicure tomorrow and then a late lunch which suits me perfectly at this point in time!

ANyway - I'll stop waffling and go to bed

Night night everyone!


----------



## weeza82

Hey girlies, 

I have been lurking and keeping up on your news but got busted again for t'internet usage in work    so this is a sneaky one on my last day before Christmas! I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and a happy New Year and that 2009 will be an amazing year for all of us!!!

See you in the New Year and spreading Christmas cheer!!!

Weeza  xx


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Girls

i had my scan today to check if the lining of my womb had improved but unfortuntely it has not so they have cancelled my FET, i requested to use patches next time round and doctor has agreed to use patches, so i have to continue using my spray and i collected my drugs today aswell. they are posting my sceduale out so hope it wont be too long and pray this time it works.


----------



## glitter girl

weeza82 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> I have been lurking and keeping up on your news but got busted again for t'internet usage in work
> 
> Weeza xx
> 
> ROFL Weeza, Sorry, but that is hilarious.
> 
> No time for personals girls, have xmas dinner work party today, chat soon xx


----------



## lia.g

Angie, sorry to hear that FET was cancelled.  Think you were right to ask for patches next time.  Wish I'd thought to do that and not have FET cancelled twice.  The time will fly in.  Heres hoping the patches work for us both  

Wezza - good to hear from you.  Hope you have a happy christmas too 

Sue - great that things are progressing for you at origin. You'll be starting tx in no time  

Emma - nice to have you back  

GG - hope you have fun at your xmas dinner today!

Off work today.  Collecting my friend from airport then going out for tea so looking forward to that  
Hi to everyone else.

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

HO Ho Ho everyone, just wanted to make a wee correction-Its Bundle OF Joy thats starting DR on the 23rd not myself, I seen our names got mixed up, and as much as I'd of loved for it to be me  , I just wanted to post as I didn't want to take away from this exciting time for BOJoy.  

BP


----------



## GemmaC

Just popping on to wish everyone a very happy Christmas! Gemma


----------



## Angie Baby

lia looks like we will be going through FET round the same time again, i started dr today and got rest of my drugs, more spray and patches. So it will be good to have someone to share the experience with, keep in touch and pray we both make it till embro transfer this time.


----------



## lia.g

Angie thats great news.You're only a few days behind me then, so fingers crossed for us both


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there ladies 

i wasnt sure where to best to introduce myself. so i posted on the 'wishing you a merry christmas thread' as it seemed nice to spread the seasons joy and best wishes to you all for bfp's in 2009.

i have copied my post as below as i am from NI so wanted to wave to you all and say hello over here.

im BJP (ever hoping a BFP). 

a little background : my Dh and i have been ttc#1 since we married in aug 07. we have 'mild' male factor issues  especially with motility and morphology. 

we started our first stimulated IUI cycle on my cd 21 which was nearly 2 weeks ago  . im just waiting AF's arrival so i can call the clinic and arrange to start taking my jabs  . its a bit complicated this time of year due to clinic closing times. AF is due on Christmas eve ( apparently she could be late  - i hope not as if she is more than a week late we might have to abandon the cycle - long story    ) If she is on time or arrives on or before the 29th then i will get to start my jabs on the 29th and then have IUI  the first week in Jan i hope. 

so thats me in a nut shell. i just have been trying to pluck up the courage to say hi.  

i hope i can join you all on the board in 2009 as we continue on our journey.

ps can any one tell me how to set up my profile and add a signiture eg DH's and my history.. ?
pps can anyone out there remember if their af was late while taking their spray.. and if so how late?

ppps.. i dont have access to a computer at home and have to rely on being in work  so i may disappear for a wee while over the holidays and weekends etc ( not in work again until 12th jan)


----------



## lia.g

Hi BJP and welcome to the NI thread.  Good to have you on board. I'm sure you'll find lots of support on here with your treatment and a few laughs along the way.

As for the information on your profile, go into your profile and its the section on forum profile information.  Theres a bit under it for signature and thats where you fill in your information. 

Look forward to chatting again.  By the way, its been quite quiet on here lately but think its maybe cause people are off work for christmas.

Lia


----------



## Cate1976

BJP: Welcome to FF. Hope iui is succesful.

Thanks to all who've said sorry about job. It's a bummer all right but am looking for office work. Looked the paper on Thursday but nothing suitable, will keep looking though and will check jobcentre in new year as well. Was in Belfast today Christmas shopping, did really well seeing parents with babies. Lasted until I got to Boots, was thinking about getting game for someone and saw toys and games were on 2nd floor so off I went, it was all toys for little kids, i stood and had quick look round but could feel tears hitting backs of eyes so made sharpish exit. I'm feeling sensiitve at the moment cos I reckon that if ET had gone ahead, i'd be getting signs of result by now. OTD would have been Christmas Day although testing would have been left till Sunday. BfH's belly has got bigger as well, seeing that was hard last Thursday and I'm in tomorrow, Wednesday and saturday. Between now and end March there's going to be 5 birth announcements, 3 in work, 1 in church and 1 friend in England.


----------



## betty-77

how are you all??  Is everyone finished up for the Hols yet  

I hope someone can help with this question    I'm due to start d/r tomorrow and i've been up all night with flu like symptoms  :   feel like i have glass in my throat, cant stop coughing which hurts like mad and my body is literally aching all over.  problem is i don't know what i can take as i start suprefact (sp) injections tomorrow.  I know its silly but i dont want to phone origin incase they make me put off tx  

any advise welcome  

Betty xx


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Betty, I am sorry you feeling so rotten! When I was on the d/r spray the said I could take paracetamol, I cant remember why I ask this put I must have had bad headache or something for me to query this.  I hope your feeling better soon! But don't be afraid to check with the clinic, I cant see them telling you to cancel cycle.


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi lia 

thank you for the welcome  

i will go and try out the signiture thingy now if i have time before they chuck me outta work for the holidays. 
i hope i get to meet more people over the next wee while. 

unfortunately i wont be able to get back on to the board until i return to work on 12th jan   but if i have any questions about my first iui i will get to a computer somehow and hopefully someone will be around to help out.

betty im sorry you arent well. i cant see them canceling your cycle on you at this point but its not nice feeling so rotten over the hols. good luck with the jabs and i hope 2009 brings you all you hope for 

looking forward to getting to know you all in 2009  

bjp xoxo


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

Sorry, have been a serial lurker as always, and although I dont post much, I'm following your progress!

I have an absolute dilemma on my hands. Having waited so long for the nhs treatment my DH and I decided we would go for a treatment at Origin in the mean time. Things have progressed well, and I was due to start DRs on 9th Jan, with e/c on about 8th Feb. This morning I got my offer letter from the RFC!!! They want my AF details for Jan with a potential start in Feb. The RFC letter says I cant delay treatment or we get taken off the list, but we have paid Origin.

Any advice??

T.


----------



## Babyrocks

I had a similar situation with my first origins cycle.I was mid cycle when I got a letter from RFC to go for my initial appointment. I said that I couldn't go because I was waiting to see the results of this cycle. Anyway, got pregant and miscarried. Meanwhile I had to join the waiting list again in the Royal - gop for initial appt , then join the actual waiting list. All this took months and months - In total I was 34 when I was referred to RFC via NHS and will be nearly 37 before I start treatment. Whatever you do make sure you keep your  place on that list. It will be a year and a half to two years before you're seen again if you have to go for another appointment to go on the list. Whatever you do make sure you stay on the list!!! I recommend you speak to your GP and get your GP to intervene and use my example as evidence that if the RFC out you to back of the list you will be a year and a half at least before you have your NHS slot. If all else fails threaten RFC with getting your local MLA or MP involved. That always scared the Belfast Trust>
I doubt that orgins will refund you. Have you paid total cost of your treatment or just the £500 deposit?
If it's just deposit then you might be best to take the RFC cycle and hope for the best it works. If it does you've lost £500 but you're lucky you don;t have to go through the full expense and stress of another cycle. If not you can then reschedule Origins. 
Hope this helps. Apologies for the rant but I don't want anyone to make the mistake I did and end up at the bottom of list again.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
This is gonna have to be short as im using a friends pc cause mines is still playing up BUT from Thursday that will be all sorted after santa arrives ,so i will be back properly and im telling i have been really missing my wee visits on ere and the chat.
Firstly i want to wish Betty all the best for tomorrow and i really hope that you soon start to feel better.
To everyone else
*MERRY CHRISTMAS* AND I WILL CATCH UP WITH YOU ALL VERY SOON.
EMMA XXXXX


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

​


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome BJP, look forward to chatting with you in new year.

Betty, hope you are feeling better soon, as the other girls said, paracetamol is fine to take.

Tektron, what a bummer. I would ring RFC, I agree with Loopy, they should be able to suspend you on list. Really hope things work out for you.

Girls I can not believe that it will be xmas eve tomorrow. Have the house cleaned from top to bottom and got my final bit of shopping done today, and thats me I'm not leaving the house tomorrow, think it will be a nice duvet day for me, oh bring it on!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well and that you all have an absolutely fantastic Christmas xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Tektron: Hope you get things sorted out.

Betty: Get well soon, I asked if Lemsip is ok during d/r at my pre tx appointment and was told yes but don't go mad on it. Used all my other remedies as well including Olbas Oil during day (mainly the tissues) and Vicks Vapourub at night.

Me, I'm looking forward to NYE more than Christmas this year then it'll be goodbye and good riddance to 2008. Too much has happened this year and I just want it to be over.  for a happier brighter 2009 for all of us who've had tough times this year.


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Just a short post to wish you all a very Happy Christmas.  Hope you all have a happy and healthy one.  Sorry no personals but I am exhausted as I have been working and have to work tomorrow plus trying to do housework, deliver prezzies etc etc.

Hope Santa brings you lots of goodies.

Regards,
Sara


----------



## shaz2

HEY ALL, 

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HERES TO A BETTER 2009 FOR US ALL....XXX


----------



## lia.g

Last day of work until 2nd Jan, Yay   

Wishing everyone a very merry christmas    Hope santas good to us all this year! And heres hoping all our dreams come true in 2009.

Lia xo


----------



## crazykate

Happy Christmas everyone and may 2009 make all our dreams come true


----------



## jooles

good evening ladies  

just a quick post to thank you all for your advice and support during the year ~ thanks for letting me vent and giving me the opportunity to make new friends ~ its much appreciated  

wishing you all a very happy christmas - enjoy!!!!!!!!   

Take Care

Jules   xx


----------



## Lesley08

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE

Hope you all gave a fab christmas and fulfilling new year

lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## emak

Hi everyone 
Well santa came early for me this year . I am sitting here with my shiny new laptop ,im all chuffed    *AND* I had an even better present this morning in the post my letter of offer from RFC .I cant believe it ,im sooooooooo happy ,we have an appointment on Jan 8th ,im guessing that it must be for bloods etc girls correct me if im wrong cause im gonna need all the support i can get


----------



## emak

Girls don't know what happened there didn't mean to post    i hope that the rest of yous are all keeping well and in the festive mood.I have just finished a web chat with all my family in Oz ,i was starting to feel all emotional when i saw my wee nieces i just wanted to give them a big hug .Tomorrow i have 8 for lunch so have been busy getting everything ready ,well as much as you can.All of DH's family are coming including our new wee nephew who was only born on Monday ,he is sooooooooo perfect,i just pray that he will have a wee cousin to play with in the not too distant future    .Anyway I'm off i just want to wish you all a very merry Christmas and i will defo be around more as i now have my PC problem sorted         EMMA    XXXXXX


----------



## glitter girl

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## betty-77

Merry Christmas everyone - hope you've all had a brill time.

I had a great day with all the family including my wee neice who kept us entertained all day, love her to bits!

Emak!!!!!!!! Fab news on your letter of offer - Keep us all posted. look forward to seeing you on more often now that santa has been so good to you!!

I started injections yesterday - didnt do too well i'm afraid. don't really know what happened but i sort of lost the plot for a little while. everything suddenly seemed to be impossible and just way too difficult to cope with including poor dh   not feeling so bad now though, think the family day actually helped get me back on track!

Also my *very* young cousin gave birth to a baby boy last nite. really hard situation to deal with for me as my heart goes to her and her family sooooo much but at the same time in my selfish head all i can see is - this child has given birth on the same day i - a married woman in her thirties starts injecting for a chance to get pregnant by IVF tx  bizzare i know 

sorry didnt mean for this to be such a rant but i feel better already 

chat soon

Betty xx


----------



## emak

Morning everyone ,i hope that i find you all well ....not too many sore heads !!!! I had a lovely day yesterday with 8 for lunch ,which was a mAJOR achievement for me as i have NEVER cooked for more than 5 AND i have never cooked a christmas  dinner either ,but i think it was all ok as everything was eaten and im sure that DH would have informed me if something wasnt up to scratch    .We are going to DH's family for lunch today then i think i better get my jaw wired shut so i wont eat for at least a week   im telling ya girls im feeling soooooooooooo bloated after yesterdays feast dont know how im gonna find room for todays meal ,even went and took Harley out for a walk this morning ,more for my benifit than his and it has certainly woke me up if anything.
Betty hows you mrs? Glad you had a lovely day yesterday and that your wee mini crisis is over with !!! Good luck with the rest of the jabs etc (i always thought when d/r nasal sprays were used ,suppose i will know all about it first hand soon enough).Isnt it mad the way you long for a family soooooooooooo much and then you see your wee cousin get pg when she doesnt want to be ,life really does test us.I had a new born with us yesterday ,dh,s new nephew not the same situation as your wee cousin ,but i have to admit (only to yous on ff) that i did find it difficult as i felt that it should have been our new born coming home for christmas awwwwwwww well theres always next year  .Ok i must go as i have to make myself beautiful which could take hours!!!!!
chat later    Emma  xxxx


----------



## shaz2

hey girls hope all is well and that everyone had a good christmas...

well i also got my letter on new years eve saying that i was top of lidt an have my appointment on nre years eve at 2.30 but as most of u will already no im going to have to get my ivf frozen as just found out my womb is split in half...if it hadnt have been for that i would have jus recieved the best xmas pressie ever.... ...ahh welll hopefulyy ill only be delayed by a wee month or 2..

emma......im so so so delighted for u...i was thinking when i got my letter u must have got urs...  im well loured for u...keep me posted...xx

well sorry no personals jus wanted to say hello to use all...xx


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone,

I had a great Christmas.  Spent yesterday with my family.  Had great fun with my adorable niece and nephew.  My niece got a karaoke machine which was such a laugh.  I also was really spoilt by my DH - he got me so many lovely, unexpected gifts and has been lovely - awww!!!  Then today I cooked for his family and we had a ball on the Wii.

Betty - I can totally sympathise as I was also in the same situation two years ago when my VERY YOUNG COUSIN had a baby.  It totally tore me apart but I just love him to bits now.  It's very hard to watch someone so young go through it while you are so longing for your own baby but I must admit I feel it with nearly every pregnancy announcement no matter what the situation.  Hope the injections aren't being too tough on you either.

Hope everyone else had a great, Happy Christmas.  Sending you all my love and Best Wishes for 2009.  I will go into hibernation now as I really hate New Year as I feel so emotional every year about still having no baby.  Sorry for being so depressing but I will be back in 2009  - plus I almost forgot to tell you - we got onto the January adoption preparation course, which is great as it's another step forward.

Happy New Year
Sara


----------



## lia.g

Hi Ladies

Can you believe christmas is over for another year.  New year to look forward to now.  Anyone doing anything nice?  We're going to a mascarade ball at Cutters Wharf marque with some friends and staying over at the Crescent Town House.  DH works for the company that own Cutters so felt we needed to put some business their way what with this credit crunch  

Had a lovely christmas.  Spent most of it with my wee nephew which was great.  

Got a wii so have been like big kids playing it non stop  

Sara - great news about the Jan adoption course  

Shaz - good to hear you got your letter and    tx is only delayed a short time 

Emma - great news on the arrival of the letter    Oh, and the new lap top  

Loopy - hope theres some movement on the list for you soon  

Betty - sorry to hear you've been having a difficult time with starting tx and your cousin.  Hope you're feeling a bit more positive now and good luck with everything  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all having a peaceful christmas and Happy New Year to everyone 

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Emma: Fantastic news, apppointment on 8th Jan is probably bloods.

Betty: I can understand how you feel, DH and I found out Christmas Day last year that my sister was pg. I was pleased for her but so wished it could have DH and I announcing a pg.

Shaz: Hope you can be frozen and that the problem with your womb can be sorted.

Holly and Shopping Queen: Thinking of you both.

DH and I had a very quiet Christmas which was nice in a way but I ddi wonder when our front room will be filled with the laughter of LO's and have toys and wrapping paper covering the floor. Christmas Eve celebration in church went well until it came time for Lo's to go and get pressies from Santa, that got me again. Told my amazing friend afterwards and he gave a really lovely comment and gave me a  as well.

4 days and it'll be 2009. Really looking forward to Wednesday night and saying goodbye and good riddance to 2008.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

This is the first chance I've had to get online, been raring to get on for ages as D.P got me a new laptop which I was so delighted with on Christmas morning   .

Had my fair share of baby talk over Xmas, had to sit through everyone cooing at DP'S new born nephew and all the usual comments, but I got through it , have to admit Im glad that part is over. Apart from that I have to say I had a really lovely Christmas, very relaxing. Just looking forward to 2009 now, and hopefully   for us all.

Loopy, I will be the first to join you on Pink Tulips weight watcher thread. Bought a lovely pair of size 12 jeans in Next today, only problem is they are way too small. Im refusing to buy size 14, so it's definitely diet time for me in New year  . Im hoping for some movement on Southern board also, last I checked I was no.18  .

Cate, totally agree with you, cant wait to see the  back of 2008  

Betty, Shaz, thinking of you both 

Lia, love those Wi's, such good craic 

Sara, delighted for you about your course 

Emak, bet your thrilled to get your letter  

Pink Tulip, if you are looking in Im still thinking of you .

Thats all from me for the minute, enjoy your weekend whatever your'e up to..


----------



## Cate1976

Loopy: You're not over reacting, think most of us are feeling sensitive with it being Christmas. Christmas morning I was wondering when my front room will be filled with sound of Lo's with wrapping paper and toys covering the floor. Told my friend yesterday in church and he said it will happen, has to be said that he and his wife are the only 2 people who can say that to me cos they say it in a really nice way. Have appointment on Wednesday and hoping that as well as check up, I'll be able to find out which cycle I'll be able to start the drugs for FET on. Going to ask if I can start on Feb cycle, day 21 of that won't be until around 6th March. AF turned up on 20th December. Got 6 birth announcmeents to get through during next 3 months and also seing the newborn clothes I could have been buying if ET hadn't been postponed and I'd got BFP.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Loopy,

I rang there just to check my place on list and Im still no.18  . I then asked the girl if January's letters of offers have been sent out to which she replied Yes , so does that mean that were stuck at the same place for the whole month of January? . Having said that, that wee girl didn't seem to have much of a clue what she was going on about  as she asked me at the start of my call if I had received my letter to confirm I was on the list , I told her Yes, over 8 months ago!!!!!!!!!   Maybe their all still hungover after Christmas 

Theres not much else we can do only wait, story of our lives, eh? .   that we get some movement on them damn lists soon. Chin up hun


----------



## lia.g

Some bubbles for you loopy!  Hope theres some movement on those lists soon   

Was just thinking, its probably people like me that are causing them to stick. Every time my FET has been postponed a month does that mean someone else doesn't get tx  I'm not really sure how the lists work.  Sorry if that is whats happening


----------



## emak

Hi girlie's ,how are you all ? OMG i have eaten soooooooooooo much over the past week its disgusting ,i feel my jeans are tighter on me   so i have to get the ole jaw wired asap     if i carry on like this i will be back into my old clothes ,which i don't ever want to fit into again UNLESS I'm pg    .
Well how did the rest of yous get on over Christmas ,all good i hope.I'm sure most of us had a fleeting moment of feeling when am i gonna have kids of my own to spoil at Christmas...i know i did .I just   that this is the last Christmas morning we wake up just to the sound of our DH's zzzzzzz  .
Loopy and Glitter I'm soooo sorry to hear of the lack of movement on the dreaded waiting lists.What is happening there ,you would think that you  have moved at least a couple of places cause i know that the last time i rang the RFC was back in Nov and i was no4  and now top of the list ,its all so confusing and FRUSTRATING  .
I called into my work today to talk to my manager about tx and time off etc as I'm off to Friday and i have an appointment on 8th Jan so needed to make sure there would be no probs .He was so nice about it and told me not to worry about time off and he would speak to HR for me and another manager ,so at least thats a weight off my mind.I then came home and went out for a good hour long walk ,both Harley (the dog) and me are both exhausted but feel good that i did it ,think i will do it all week as the forecast isn't too bad ,cold and dry in case any of yous are interested.
Quick question for ya ...how long do you d/r for and then stim for .just wanna try and work out a rough idea of dates/timescale.I wont have my Jan a/f til near the end of the month as Dec only started on Boxing day  so i think I'm gonna have a bit of a wait ahead of me awell I'm well used to waiting.
Right I'm off for now gonna start the dinner.
Emma   xxx


----------



## tedette

Brought you up to 400 bubbles Loopy, a nice round number, here's hoping you get a nice round bump in the New Year when you get to the top of the list!   

Tedette


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Yes I am getting impatient now    which is so silly when you think I have been waiting for over 3 years to get pregnant!  A few more weeks won't hurt!  

Hope all goes well with the list in the New Year ladies.  I hope I am not holding it up as I was on the NHS list too but I think if that is the case, then it means you are one step nearer the top than you think as I don't think they freeze your position until you are at the top, IFKWIM    and I wouldn't be using my NHS go for a while!

Happy New Year to everyone if I am not on again before that!  New Year, new start!  



Tedette


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,Its been ages.....I keep checking in on everyones progress.Cate I'm so glad you have your treatment over and done with.You and your husband have had a terrible year.Frozen transfers are really successful,especially when your not so stressed.2009 will be your year for good news.I think thats why gods making you wait. I hope to have embies that have been donated in the newyear,Its kinda strange that I have donated so many times and now I'm living in hope that some kind person gives us theirs.My husbands sperm wasn't hitting the mark and with no donor sperm it was time to give up the ghost.I'm a bit very excited but don't want to build my hopes up AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! but i have a good feeling. it'll be a massive surprise when the baby is born seeing brand new everytime and not  granny mac or granda d. We just want a noisy house.the silence kills me.I'm from a house of boys and its like living in a convent here.Even the bloody cat doesn't meow because nobody is here to hear it.Anyway anybody with a cat knows they work on sign language and violence.I bent over the chair the other day to lift my bag And she bit me on the ass.
I'm sorry i haven't done personals.migraine on its was and i need to go get painkillers.I hope to get on more often i love checking in.
ALL keep well and have a very happy positive new year.


----------



## Cate1976

I'll be so glad when midnight wednesday comes and I can say goodbye and good riddance to 2008. Told my friend that yesterday in church and he said 'good for you'. There have been some good times in 208 but the tough times have just been so hard, Nan's death being the worst, problems at work and then ET being postponed and really struggling with the number of pg and birth announcements in the last year. Good times are that I've come closer to God, Summer Madness was time of prayer and reflection for getting over Nan's death and I did feel stronger after it, Copenhagen was just brilliant, DH and I want to go back and see places we didn't see in August going to try and save, birth of my Nephew in August even though it was hard as well and seeing him age 3 weeks early September did make me get sensitive but amazing friends helped me through it and DH is going back to work on 5th January as well after being off since July (he started taking blackouts and gp thought it could have been epilepsy but consultant at end November said it was blood pressure/over heating). Hoping for a much better 2009 especially hoping that the FET works.


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi everyone

may all r dreams come true 2009 

started DR on 23rd & have been feeling ok..not long now really when ya`ve waited near 5yrs  

good luck to everyone &   to you`s all x


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,

jus a wee quick note, im for royal on wednesday so will c what they have to say regarding this split womb business...  , just wanted to pop on and wish everyone good luck and a very very happy 2009 for us all... 

xx


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls hope you all had a wonderful christmas and i hope 2009 brings good news for you all.

I got my schedule today for my FET and i start the patches on 14th January, scan 25th January and transfer is scheduled for 29th January so im really excited that its so near that i might have my eggs in just praying lining of my womb is thick enough this time but i really do feel positive about it. test date will be 12th Feb im so happy and excited. looks like 2009 will start off well fingers crossed!!!


----------



## lia.g

Morning all!

Shaz - thinking about you today. Hope your appointment goes well 

Angie - You're just a day behind me with everything! I start patches on 13th and test on 11th Feb, all being well. Fingers crossed for both of us this time 

Bundleofjoy - hope the D/R is still going well 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a very HAPPY NEW YEAR and that 2009 brings a lot of joy to us all


----------



## Babypowder

Girls, well this is it goodbye 2008, hello 2009 the year ALL our dreams come true, the year of      .

Im living in hope that my letter arrives soon, though I haven't the nerve to phone RFC to find out if i've moved(has there been any movement on Northern board recently?)

Im all over the place today, im thinking somethings got to give-Im sure like many girls on here infertility was not the first tradic thing thats happened in their lives, I can say by the time I was a teenager I'd had more heartache in my life than most people would get in a whole lifetime, so when I heard I was IF it wasn't a hugh shock, merely accepted , just something else to try and knock you down and like all the events before, I process them in my mind and except them.
I always remember though to count myself lucky for the things I do have in my life and now with 2009 just around the corner Im    that everything thats happened over the yrs has been a test for motherhood-to see if I was ready and I can definatley say that I am! Im ready 100% so bring it on   .

Happy New Year to all and may all your dreams come true in 2009    

BP.


----------



## glitter girl

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE     






                                                  

                                             BEST WISHES FOR 2009


----------



## Cate1976

Just home from Belfast. Good news is I can start d/r for E/T on next cycle . 2008 is ending on a high for DH and I. Have also posted o waiting list thread as well.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, that's fantastic news     . I still have that good feeling about you so stay positive   .


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Glitter. I'm feeling more positive now, was thinking that d/r would start on Feb cycle at earliest so to be able to start on next cycle is just brilliant.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, really delighted for you . 

I hope you start the ball rolling of BFP'S in 2009 .


In the meantime take care of yourself  .

Im looking forward to a   tonight, Cheers everyone


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I have a bottle of champagne to open, going to finish it on Sunday to celebrate DH going back to work. Have 2 bottles of red wine to drink during January as well. Test date will be during 2nd half of March.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Cate what great for you and DH ,we may even be cycle buddies 
Shaz i   that you got some good news today at the RFC .
To all the rest of you mummies to be wishing you all the luck in the world for 2009.
Im all sorted for a quiet night in .....bubbly and strawberries and not to forget DH         I   that 2009 will be the year that all our hopes and dreams come true  .
Emma  xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Emma: That'd be really good if we are cycle buddies.


----------



## emak




----------



## holly01

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EACH AND EVERYONE,LETS HOPE 09 IS OUR YEAR [/fly]


----------



## betty-77

*
Happy New Year to everyone on NI Girls!! You have all been stars throughout this year and i really wish us all lots and lots of luck and happyness in 2009. Have a great nite whatever you are at and look forward to some chat next year!!

Betty xx *


----------



## shaz2

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

im first in 2009 to say hello.....lol..

hope everyone had a good nite watever use got up 2 and heres to 2009 may all our dreams come true...xxx


----------



## Cate1976

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

Had quiet NYE, DH went yo next door for a while, came nback to see New Year in with me and then went back to party. He had a headache this morning . Just spoken to Mum on the phone and she's really pleased for us that we're starting sooner than we thought. If evrything goes to plan and I get BFP, EDD will be somewhere around early December.


----------



## glitter girl

Cant believe we are into 2009 already, it's so exciting  .

Had way too much   last night, am paying for it now, but sure it was good craic at the time .

Best wishes to you all for the New Year


----------



## shaz2

hey loopy ill pm u shortly...xx


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,how have you all been .I hope you all got over the new year with not too many sore heads unlike me  as usual !!!
First day back at work for me today since Christmas eve ,i have to say I'm glad to be back ,even just to get back to eating normally if anything cause if i was off any longer i will be the size of a house ,so i will be visiting PT,s weightloss thread again and the more the merrier girls, i really felt that it helped spur me on the last time i needed it and we all gave each other a good bit of support just what i need at the moment OR is that a big kick up the  .
Loopy great idea bringing back the weightloss thread ,think i will be a regular over the next few weeks.C U on it Mrs.
Shaz what about you Mrs? How did things go on Wednesday.I hope that you got some good news  .
Betty how is the tx going so far .Hopefully all is good.  
Lia its not too long til you start the patches I   all goes smoothly for you .
I'm just thinking its been ages since we have had a BFP on here ,so heres hoping that 2009 will be a great year for us all and that the dreaded waiting lists start moving for all of you.
Chat later  Emma  xxx


----------



## Becky39

Hi Girls ....

We had our 8 weeks scan last Tues (30th) an im afraid our worst nightmare had come true   our baby hadnt progressed beyond 6 an half weeks and had died ... i was told to expect a heavy period in the next week or so ...
I got it .... it started on New Years eve and on New Years day the sac came away - intact! Ive never seen anything like that in my life, and i wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy!!

Our baby has gone and we are heartbroken  .... this was our 3rd and final go at IVF, our funds just wont stretch any further ... 
We had such high hopes at getting pregnant, and i had even jumped the gun by buying lots (and i mean lots) of baby clothes, at least £100 worth if not more. Im not botherd about the money, more heartbroken that our baby will never get to wear them  

I dont know how to deal with this .... im devastated - how does one go on after this happens ... i dont know how to cope ladies


----------



## emak

Becky i am so so sorry to read your very sad news  .I just don't know what words i can say .You look after yourself .Take care.
            
Emma xx


----------



## Cate1976

Becky:      and      for you and your DH. All I can say is what a horrible start to 2009 . Take time to grieve. You'll be in my prayers during the next few weeks.


----------



## Babyrocks

Becky, so very sorry to hear your news.My thoughts are with you. All I can say is that time heals.The same thing happened to me on the 13th of January last year. I had bought maternity wear,  had my maternity leave all worked out and calculated and the baby was due on my birthday.  Take time to grieve. I found counselling very helpful. You feel all alone at times with the loss because inevitably our partners haven't carried the pregnancy and there isn't the same attachment. After some time of grieving, life started to be good again. Take care. Best wishes


----------



## glitter girl

Becky, I am so very very sorry to read your sad news  , it's hard to make sense of what happens sometimes. All I can do is agree with Babyrocks as time definitely does heal. We are all here for you hun


----------



## lia.g

Becky I don't know what to say other than that I'm so very very sorry to hear your sad news.  I can't begin to imagine how you and DH are feeling.  Just look after each other and take time to heal  .  You will be in my thoughts and prayers  

Lia xo


----------



## crazykate

Becky hun, hugest of big hugs for you and dh     I'm so very sorry to read your heartbreaking news..... Take care x


----------



## Les69

Hi girls. Im a newbie from NI-after 3 attempts and frustration at RFC waiting lists I am about start tx at the ARGC in London-anyone else been there? Would love to hear of your experiences there or anywhere else?


----------



## Les69

Hi girls. Im a newbie from NI-after 3 attempts and frustration at RFC waiting lists I am about start tx at the ARGC in London-anyone else been there? Would love to hear of your experiences there or anywhere else?
  xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Becky, so sorry to hear your news, life can be so unfair, take care of yourself and DH and hopefully you can get through this, I wouldn't worry about the fact you had bought some things, in time you will find the strenght to deal with that, but thats not important at the min.           BP.


----------



## Babypowder

Les69, just wanted to say Hi, I haven't started my tx yet but can definately understand your frustration at the waiting lists! Some of the other girls on here have a lot more experience and im sure they will be able to give you some info. Good luck in your tx. BP.


----------



## funny_wonder

Hi all, I'm another newbie!  I was hoping some of you could give me some advice.  As far as I'm aware I dont have a fertility problem & I'd like to donate/ share my eggs.  I do need a sperm donor though.  No idea how to go about all of that really, I've been reading so much information online & the costs seem to be astronomical!    I was reading this thread before posting (lurking a wee bit lol) & I cant believe how supportive you all are of each other.  It's amazing.  Good on you girls lol!


----------



## lia.g

Just wanted to welcome funny_wonder and Les69 to the thread    I'm afraid I cant offer any advise on what either of you have asked but I'm sure one of the girls will be able to help.

Funny_wonder - donating eggs is a lovely thing for you to want to do.  Hope you get the answers you need.

Les69 - Good luck with tx at ARGC    I'm sure you'll get lots of support on here

Lia


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Les69, good to hear from you, after much frustration with private  services in NI and  waiting lists on NHS, we too are having treatment at ARGC. Had initial consultation on 11th Dec and we both quite liked the place. Lots and lots of baby pictures all over the place which we loved. Looking at the end product definately gave us a feel good factor. Currently on monitoring cycle. Having bloods and hysteroscopy done locally and had midcycle scan done at ARGC last Monday. Hoping to then stay in london during up regulation EC and transfer. Great to hear of another NI person going to ARGC . Let me know where you are with treatment and when you hope to start.best wishes


----------



## Les69

Hi Baby Rocks
Thats a coincidence! I am going to ARGC this week for Hystoscopy and have just done monitoring cycle and had immune bloods etc so all being well I expect to go to London when stimulation starts probably around the 9th Feb! Really nervous now as starting to think it will never happen and how will I cope with BFN again...Its so frustrating as DH is testing fine and my cycles are regular as clockwork etc. Had cervical cancer 8 years ago so this is my main problem i.e. I have no cervix!Anyway trying now to source a reasonably priced serviced apartment so I can have a bit of space and cook for myself a bit as cant face being stuck in a hotel room for 3 weeks and eating out all the time! Best of luck to you as you proceed and keep in touch during tx. Les 69 xxx


----------



## jellybaba

Hello girlys I was wondering if any of you could give me a little bit of advice. We have been refferred to RFC for IVF and have only been on the waiting list since Oct 2008 and I know it is going to be about another year before we get to the top so we are considering paying for private treatment at Origin. Do any of you know how long it would take us to be "processed" by Origin bearing in mind that we have already had all the relevant tests etc at RFC 

Do any of you know what we would need to do next? I was thinking of ringing origin to find out but thought I would post on here first.

tks
Jen


----------



## Cate1976

Just want to say a big welcome to Les69 and funny_wonder. Hope you find FF as supportive as I have.

Becky: You and your family are in my thoughts and . .


----------



## Tektron

Happy New Year All!

Hi to the Newbies, Les69 and Funny_Wonder.

Jellybaba, it doesnt take Origin very long to get things moving, the hardest part can be getting your referral through. You must get your RFC Consultant or your GP to complete & return the referral forms to Origin before they will make you an appointment. The forms are downloadable from the Origin website. I got mine sent through from the RFC, but it took 4 weeks and got to Origin mid Oct. I had my appointment with Origin early Nov (it could have been earlier, but I couldnt make the earlier date), and am starting treatment now. So, all in all, about 10 weeks from referral to treatment in my experience. If you have the funds, I think it is well worth it!

Becky, huge   to you and your DH at this awful time

Take care all,
T.


----------



## Tektron

Babyrocks said:


> Whatever you do make sure you keep your place on that list. It will be a year and a half to two years before you're seen again if you have to go for another appointment to go on the list. Whatever you do make sure you stay on the list!!!


Babyrocks, many thanks for your advice. I am having the Origin treatment now and have been frozen on the nhs list.

T.


----------



## jooles

hi ladies and happy new year to everyone 

becky i am so sorry to hear your news and sending   and   to you and your DH. i cant even begin to imagine what you are going through. just take time to look after yourself and DH and know we are all thinking of you and sending you   thoughts.

started back on tx myself today and i have to admit ladies after having the 6 weeks or so off it for a break i really dont want ot start it again and was nearly crying this morning in the waiting room knowing what next few months is going to hold. we went for referral appt last week and was told we will probably have to go on ivf waiting list - was strange though that we have to wait for another appt in 4 - 6 months time to tell them that we want to register for ivf then on waiting list for at least 12 months  long road ahead 

sorry for negative rant - just had to get that off my chest   determined to try and be more positive this year. i know i should count myself lucky that im getting the chance of tx when i know so many other people waiting on it!!

i hope you are all keeping well - im going to spend time later reading back on all your posts 

take care and keep warm  

jules


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Jooles, 
your back on tx today then, hope it all goes well, I certainly know what you mean about the wait, with me having no tubes IVF is my only option yet, like you-I had to wait a ridiculous length of time to say-hi yes sign me up! dont know why they do that , I could have been on the list months before if they'd have let me sign at the 1st appointment .

Take care BP


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Tektron, good luck with your treatment.
Les 69, hopefully, I will be over for treatment starting about the 18th -19th of Feb if you want to catch up for a coffee (decaf ofcourse!!)I've been looking at hotels near by as all the serviced apartments I found seemed a lot more expensive.
Best wishes, 
Babyrocks


----------



## galaxy girl

hey Baby rocks and Les. keen to hear about ARGC. Did you get most of the tests done in a day? How long do you have to stay over there and what where the immune tests like.? We have been looking at Care Nottingham cause I am scared of going to London -and scared re the cost of ARGC -  is it truly terrible?
Have asked Origin for a referral to Care today - but maybe we should go for a consultation at ARGC too. Very confused!

Thanks for info Glitter.Girl at Royal said on phone that you are taken of NHS list after 4 private failures. Was scared that wasn't true as people seem to hear different things every time they phone.


----------



## Cate1976

Tektron: Glad to hear you've been frozen on NHS list while having go at origin.  that you tx is succesful.

Jooles:  to you, the waiting is hard. If your next appointment is the review when you sign consent forms, that's when you go on list for IVF. See my latest posts in waiting list thread for rough info on waiting times.

Becky: How are you?


----------



## shaz2

hi to all the newbies, hope use get all the support an advice use need here as i have done through the years... 

becky   im so so sorry i no it must be so hard take care of urself an ur dh....                  

hello to everyone, so hows things going for everyone?
i was up in rvh on new years eve and got me bloods an stuff done but thats me froze on the list now till london has done the hrt to see how bad the womb an walls are..    .

been my worse christmas an new year EVER....im soo soo glad its over...

well enough of the ranting, hows everyone doing??

xx


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz:      to you and DH.      that the test show that the problems with your womb are treatable. Christmas was hard for me as well. Seeing the LO's going to get pressies from Santa on Christmas Eve in church got me again. Think Christmas is hard for anyone with IF because it's so geared towards families and children. I was glad to say goodbye and good riddance to 2008 on NYE. Hoping and  ing that 2009 brings lots of BFP's


----------



## Tearful

Hey Hey Girlies. It's return of the 'lurkers'   Well one anyway.

Just dropped in for a quick mo as my pillow is calling my name   

Didn't really have time to read posts properly to reply in full. Just a quick glance i'm afraid to notice a few newbies   
Welcome to the thread. You will probably catch on that some of us can talk and talk and talk........ Whilst some of us have been given the name 'Lurker'   . No rest for the wicked. 

 Also noticed a few    being sent out. Thinking of you all.   . Sending     to everyone.

Lots of Love xx


----------



## Babyrocks

HI All
Just thought I would check where I am on the NHS list at RFC today. Number 31 on the ICSI list!!!!!!!!! I'll be 37 by the time I'm seen and I was referred when I was 34.........


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls

Babyrocks I phoned this week too I'm number 54! They said they send out 8 letters a month though I don't know if this is different for each Board.  So by that reckoning you could be looking at a cycle in and about May/June time    this could of course could also be b*llox if there are a few frozen at the top of the list and ready for tx at the same time  

I had my AMH test at Origin on Thursday so I have missed the opportunity for a January cycle and should hopefully start another tx in February!!! Quite looking forward to it as they are using different protocol this time and said I have to be more flexible this time as the schedules won't be the same......my bod will do the talking this time     The down side is more blood tests   you want to see the bruise I got on Thursday  

 for those who need it 

Off out shortly to Ikea and Next Home to see if I can get some throws for me sofa..........then out for a family meal this evening with the in-laws - should be fun - New Years Eve was a blast with them!

Kate


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Kate,
Yes Dr Ralph Roberts (who is no longer working with Origins)  mentioned that Origins have just changed their protocol to include anti Mullerian hormone as results from a  Glasgow clinic  showed no extra egg yeild but better fertilisation. Good luck with it. How many more blood tests are required?


----------



## crazykate

BabyPowder



Babyrocks - I didn't think to ask how many blood tests  must remember to do that at the next appointment


----------



## puddles

Hi everyone

I rang RVH to check list last month and am 53 on southern board.  The girl said 10-12 mths before i will be seen.  I went to reflexologist last night.  It was very relaxing and she said she could tell I was ovulating.  I enjoyed talking to her, a bit like a counselling session.

There was a good turn out at the Craigavon Group on Wednesday but missed you Glitter.  I sent off the letter today for us about the consultation on fertility services.  

My niece had a baby boy today which makes me feel very old but I managed to visit her at the hospital and he is very cute.  Also found out that 2 people at work are pregnant yesterday so if it wasn't for the reflexology and support group meeting I would probably be demented by now.  As it is I am fairly chilled out and looking forward to a night in with the fire lite.  

Next meeting for Craigavon group is Wednesday 4th March 7pm.


----------



## glitter girl

Puddles, ah thankyou  PM for you, I didnt make it to meeting on wed nigt as I have a really bad flu  which has knocked me off my feet  Never have I coughed as much in my life . Got an email from Fiona to say that you were sending off the letter on behalf of the group, good on ya girl  . Im surprised you checked your place on the list, no.54 isnt bad, were you happily surprised with that?   that they get through them lists good and quick this year .

Hows everyone else keeping? enjoying your weekend? Im so sick of looking at these four walls in my house, havnt been out of here since wed, energy levels are very low, this has to be the worst flu ever


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: Get well soon, I had a really nasty cold over last weekend which knocked me off my feet. Just about made it to church last Sunday.

Babypowder:  hope you've had a great day.

Not much news from me, AF due next weekend then I'll be starting tx for FET. RFC said that timescale from starting spray to ET is about the same as for IVF. Yesterday I went back to the school i was doing the reprographics job in at the end of last term, it was thier open day today so I thought I'd go and give a hand doing any last minute jobs that needed doing. Really enjoyed it, do miss the place though both the job and the people.


----------



## Les69

Hi Galaxy girl and anyone else wanting info on ARGC
I am starting tx in early Feb-its been a busy time since Dec getting to this stage but basically I have had to go over to London 4 times already:

1. Initial Consultation with DH
2. Day trip on my own to do Immune Blood tests
3. Day trip for mid-cycle scan and blood test
4. Overnight trip for hysteroscopy

Luckily my GP did other Day 1/mid cycle bloods locally for me and faxed to ARGC. Next trip will be the big one when I have to stay in London for 3 weeks! (Anyone know good rooms to rent?) This trip will cover daily injections phase right through to ET. 

I wish Id known someone going there so happy to help anyone thinking about it and have info re costs etc.....it will cost alot more but I have seen a big difference in how I was treated at RFC and can see why they have a 60% success rate for up to age 37 and nearly 40% for 39 years....

Well off to bed now as just back from ARGC today and had aneasthetic. (By the way they do Egg Collection under aneasthetic-brilliant!)
Night night
Les69 x
Lesley x


----------



## funny_wonder

Hi guys, my internet is a bit intermittent at the minute so I'll prob be on & off like a yo-yo.  I've been reading so much online about fertility tx & my heads going in circles   lol.  What I'm trying to find out is if its reasonably feasible to do known egg & sperm donation?  I need a sperm donor & I'd like to donate my eggs so what I'm wondering is would it be possible to do basically a swap lol with another couple?  I know not everyone is suitable for donation but in principle would this be feasible?  I have considered a lot of the ramifications here, its not an idle thought, but I'd appreciate any information or thoughts you have on it.


----------



## Cate1976

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Feeling sensitive again. Friend was in church today with her new baby boy. He's about 3/4 weeks old. Said congratulations no bother while LO's were going out to creche and Sunday Kids. After church went over again and was looking at him thinking 'when is it going to be me'. Just  ing for BFP in March after ET.


----------



## funny_wonder

thats difficult but it sounds like you managed it well.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls just thought I'd put on a quick post to let yous know that I rang RFC on Friday to find out were we are on the wating list for IVF. We were put on the list in Oct 2008 and were told that we were no 138(!!!) on the list and that it would be 10-12 months, we are with the Eastern board. When I rang on Friday we are now no 100 and was told 8 - 10 months which means we moved up 38 places in 2 months.... I think the Eastern board must move a bit quicker than some others ie Southern as I notice one of you girls has posted  to say you are no 53 and have been told 10 - 12 months. 

Anyway, it looks like a long long road ahead for us, as I have said many times lately I will be likley to be going through the menapause by the time we get to the top of the list. I will be 38 later this year....

Jen
P.s good luck you all, loadsa baby dust your way


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies just wanted to introduce myself as i've just started on our icsi journey

my name's andrea, im 27, married to aaron and we're ttc #1. currently lioving just outside lisburn i've have mild endo and aaron has been diagnosed with sperm antibodies so we have been told icsi is our best option. im due to have a lap feb/mar to get rid of an endo there atm then we're ready to start! we're attending origin with prof mc clure for our tx so hopefully by end mar we'll start the cycle! we're also on the nhs wl but hopefully wont need it  

i know what the basics of the cycle entails but as a newbie i'd love it if any oldies have some words of wisdom to share!   are any of you currently attending origin?
looking forward to getting to know you all 
andrea xx


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea and welcome, Im currently under The Proff at the RFC Im just waiting to reach the top of the list for IVF, anyway I dont know much about tx not having started but the girls on here are , so im sure you'll get all the answers ya need. good luck on your Journey. BP


----------



## Babypowder

Hey girls ment to say, thanx for the birthday wishes, I had a nice day and got lots of pressies  , the best pressie would have been my letter, but      , it wont be too much longer.

 to everyone BP.


----------



## Tektron

Hi Everyone,

Hi Andrea   

Hope you all had a nice weekend. DRs going quite well at the moment, although I'm still not overjoyed at injecting myself first thing every morning - I went with the injections over the sprays as I had heard so many people didnt like the sprays!

Lesley, I work in London and so travel over and stay in hotels every week. A couple of pointers for you for what they are worth:

If you are looking for a managed service apartment, try the Bridgestreet Apartments company (if you google it you will find them). They have MS Apts all over London, and are fairly open to negotiation if you are staying for more than a working week. Obviously the further from the City and the other big business areas you go the cheaper they are.
Also try the Sol Melia at the top of Great Portland Street. It is a hotel, and has MS Apts too. The apts arent as nice as the Bridgestreet ones, but clean and comfortable.
Consider staying outside the centre of London in the major commuter belts - eg Reading (20 mins into Paddington on the express trains), Slough (15mins on express), Richmond / Chiswick (20 mins on tube) Ealing Broadway (10 mins on tube). You can get some reasonable B&Bs in these areas which are worth considering.
One last thing, always ring the hotels and try to negotiate the web rates down given the length of your stay. Hotels outside the West End are usually very quiet at weekends and you can get bargain rates. If you work for a big Company, check out if they have special rates for that Company - they rarely ask for Company ID!

Oh, and pick up an application form for an Oyster Card at any tube station - even if you only use it for 3 weeks you will save a fortune! They are free, you just hand in your application and stick some money on it. A standard 1 way tube journey within the same zone is £4 cash, but only £1.10 on the Oyster card. It also means you dont end up queueing for 10 mins at the busy tube stations!

Hope this helps
T.


----------



## weeza82

WOTCHA!!! 

Just a quick hellooooooo from me!!! Hope all is well and welcome to the newbies


----------



## Cate1976

Andrea:  Welcome to FF. Hope you find it as supportive as I have.

funny_wonder: Thanks, was doing really well until the end of church then it hit me. each pg announcement and birth is hurting more and more. Just trusting God that FET works.


----------



## lia.g

Evening everyone

Haven't been on in a while so have some catching up to do  

Andrea - Hi, welcome to FF.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well  

Started my oestrogen patches today for FET so fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky and we can actually go ahead with the transfer this time.  They're so much handier than the tablets. Stick one on and forget about it for 3 days!


----------



## emak

Hi all 
Lia YIPEEEEE for getting started with the ole patches ,hopefully i wont be too far behind you.
Betty if your looking in Mrs HI hows the tx going?Im guessing you must be at the stimming stage by now .....hope its all going well.
Quick question for you girls when d/r at the rfc what do you use i.e spray or jabs?
Im patiently (NOT) waiting for a/f to start so i can send in the forms to the RFC ,only then will i actually believe that its all gonna happen...i am feeling a mixture of nerves ,excitment and am also a wee bit scared  i just   that this is gonna work.
Loopy if your looking in ,i need your encouragement on the ole weight loss thread    i am trying just not hard enough ....how have you been managing? Better than me i hope.
A big hello to all the newbies.
Right im off chat soon.
Emma  xx


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls! thanks to you all for the warm welcome!  

hope your all doing well

quick question for you all cos i haven't a notion what to do about this....
i seen my ortho cons 2day about wrist prob n he mite want to operate (will decide in 6wks time) problem being its a 4mth WL so would mean not getting that op til may time. as icsi was due to start mar im not sure which to postpone...the wrist til after pg (if all would go well) or icsi n get the arm sorted  i know it makes sense to get the arm fixed as i can't really lift anything atm but i really really don't want to wait for tx any longer which i know you'll all understand   what would you all do?
andrea xx


----------



## glitter girl

Andrea, welcome to f.f.

Thats a really awkward position for you to find yourself in, . We all understand on here how important getting your treatment would be to you. Im not really sure what I would do in your situation. All I can say is that you do have age on your side if you did decide to get your arm sorted first. Also the fact that you are going private for treatment with Origin means you can decide when you want to go. Having said all that Im sure you are itching to get started your treatment  . Hope some of the others will be along soon to offer advice, and   things work out for you


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: I was on Suprecur spray,1 squirt x4 daily.

andrea: Not sure what I'd do in that situation. Heart says tx but head says wrist (thinking how would you manage things like lifting baby and changing nappies)? That is a hard one.


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,
hello to all the newbies...and welcome...  

well af finally came on monday so getting hsg done on friday so fingers crossed  things go well and that ill be starting tx next cycle(im froze on top of list from last week).. .

emak hows things? last round of tx i used spray for dr. i cany believe this is r month...at last.. ..it seems like forever waiting...let me no how things r going with ye...x

so hows everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## andreaj81

cheers girls goona wait n see what they decide in 6 wks n take it from there. i'll change my mind a million time betw now n then anyway lol!

hows everyone else?! is it just me or is this lace getting colder...im bl**dy freezing today?!!!
andrea xx


----------



## Tearful

Hi Andrea ,

Just read your post re your wrist op and starting tx. That's a tough decision to make although you do have one HUGE advantage that glittergirl mentioned aswell-----You're at Origin! You are paying for your treatment (and i am sure they want your money too) so you have an advantage of being able to be a bit more choosy than if you were at RFC.   

Just a thought but have you tried speaking to any of the consultants about your situation as they may offer a suggestion that you might not have thought of or even thought was possible. Or they may just have a good theory!

Questions i think i would be would be asking myself or the consultants if i were in your situation are:
How long will it take wrist to heal after op? 
Can you start tx even while wrist in recovery phase? (If not, Why not)
If you didn't get wrist done when offered then when would it get done- ie would you go to bottom of waiting list or be frozen until ready? 
If you don't get wrist done first, will you manage with self administering injections etc (if required)
Also like Cate1976 mentioned, would you be able to manage nappy changes etc?
IF you don't start tx in March and had wrist op first, after being told ok to start tx, how long would you have to wait? (It might not be very long at all!)

 Sorry if i went on a bit but i do feel for you as i broke my right wrist a few years ago. I'm right handed and i was lost without being able to use it. To do the simple things like put my hair in a ponytail was impossible,(and getting DH to do it was a virtual disaster! , but bless him, he tried  ) or opening a can of baked beans a nightmare. Buttoning my jeans after the loo took a while!   If i had a baby at that time i can't even imagine how i would have coped whilst my hubby was at work. Feeding the baby would have been so awkward. 

Only you can make the decision and whatever you decide will be the Right answer. There's no wrong answer just whichever is the easiest and best for you, your other half and your little one who will come when ready!   But i do think asking both the wrist consultant and the fertility consultant their advice would be beneficial.

Best Wishes xx

 And HELLOOOO! to everyone else!


----------



## andreaj81

tearful, thanks so much for your advice   when i see each cons again im gonna ask them what they think...n i'll bring your questions with me! lol im always making lists of questions...when i seen prof last i had list 2 pages long! lol


andrea


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone especially all the newbies!!  i havent been on for a while so no personals i'm afraid, so many pages to try and catch up on!

Just thought i'd update you with my tx so far.  I've started stimms today    and so far all is going well.  D/R was fine, a few tears for 1st couple of days and headaches throughout but much better than i ever expected.  Was nervous about scan yesterday incase i wasn't ready for stimms but all was good.  Still on track for ec on 27th and et on 30th.  Time has really gone so quickly i cant believe we are this far in to tx.

Is there anyone else on NI Girls at this stage of tx??

hope you are all well

chat soon

Betty xx


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi FF 

sorry no personals can`t get my head round everyones names  
Betty-77 i`m same as you had 1st jab today & feel fine..i didn`t get scan yesterday as RFC only give 2 threw out the whole cycle..hope all is OK as i`m worried about not Dr properly 
scan on Monday   all is OK

  to everyone x


----------



## lia.g

Hi Girls

Betty - glad to hear tx is going well.  I'm doing FET at the minute and all being well my et will be 28th so I think you, me, bundleofjoy and angie will all be on our 2ww around the same time   

Bundleofjoy - good luck for scan on Monday  

Andrea - as the other girls said, its a tough decision. Hope things are a bit clear for you when you speak to the consultants  

Shaz and Emma - yay that you're gonna be starting tx soon   Emma, I used spray to d/r.

Well day 3 of patches for me.  So much easier than the tablets as you only have to change them every 3 days    Have had a few low moments but generally feeling quite positive so fingers crossed for a nice thick lining this time  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone - having a bad morning. got 2 preg announcements in last 24 hours. second being SIL having 2nd LO. 
I just think this is it. My life will always be like this - hearing others announcements while we don't move forward. have already anticapated who will be next. 

When when will it be us? will it ever be??


----------



## Angie Baby

hi everyone hope you all are ok and your treatment is moving along well.

hi lia, i started my patches too and i know what you mean about low moments i certainly have had them these last few days not sure if its a side affect of the patches because i was ok on the tablets. when do you go for your scan to see if your lining is thick enough? mine is sunday 25th so fingers crossed. mine only reached 5mm so hopefully it gets to 8 this tine. good luck for your scan keep me posted.


----------



## lia.g

Hi everyone

Hope you're all having a good wknd despite the miserable weather  

Angie - my scan is friday 23rd.  Am so nervous, praying that the lining is thick enough this time. Mine was only 5mm too last time.  Feel different on the patches than the tablets.  Although I feel fine most of the time I've had moments of feeling really low which I didn't have on the tablets.  Not sure if its just cause I'm worried about them not working.  Fingers crossed for us both hey  

Galaxy girl - sorry to hear you're having a tough time at the moment.  Pregnancy announcements are always difficult and its hard to stay positive and keep your chin up all the time, but it will happen for you and will be all the more special when it does


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi All 
All has been quiet from me over the last week or two .
Betty, glad to hear treatment is going OK. Good to hear you've started stimms and that time is flying during treatment. I found time moved slowly during treatment because there was so much anticipation before treatment and then down reg waiting for stimms to start, so good to hear that before you know it you'll be having your EC. 
Galaxygirl............I know exactly how you feel . It seems absolutely everyone around is having baby number 2&3 in our case, so it is good to be able to come in here and let off steam . We all know what it feels like so feel free to have a rant!! You need it every now and again!!
Well I'm getting started soon........ AF came on Wed and luckily I was working close to London that day because the nurses in ARGC insisted that I come in for another day 1 hormone profile. I had been told that my monitoring cycle last month would be enough ofr the clinic to base decisions about my treatment on but they said they wanted to double check FSH again at start of this cycle as Mr Tarranissi the consultant was leaning more towards a short protocol because I hadn;'t responded particularly well to stimms the last two times. Anyway FSH came back as *6.1 (*the lowest ever reading of FSH for me- had been about 8.5-9 last year but has been slowly creeping down this last few months( maybe because of weeky acupuncture and fish oil supplements) 
So Mr T is going for a long protocol now. Have also had a whole battery of immune tests done by the clinic and sent to Chicago for analysis so they are leaving absolutely no stone unturned rather than somewhere you got thrown the same treatment as everyone else who comes in for fertility treatment.

Hopefully down reg in two and a half weeks and stimms on around the 15th of Feb. Over to london for the start of stimms until embryo transfer. Looking forward to it all believe it or not. Feel ready for it.

Will be good to hear how everyone else is getting on.  
Best wishes,
BRx


----------



## Cate1976

Galaxy Girl:      to you. Pg announcements have hit me hard as well. Have sent you some bubbles as well.

Babyrocks: Pleased to see your news. best of luck for tx,  for BFP for you.

News on me is I'm waiting for AF to show so I can ring RFC and they'll send out schedule for FET.  was due yesterday or today but no sign . Had bit of tough week not helped by certain stories in news. Emailed amazing friend on Thursday night and spoke to him yesterday and he had some wise words as usual.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Cate, thats great new about ur tx, you should be restarting soon  .

Hi to everyone else   hope your well.

Im     the lists have moved even a little, It seems no-one on our thread is moving   ^, its soo hard these last couple of weeks, like many of you girls-it seems EVERYWHERE I turn a pg belly greats me ,     I just hope anyone hears soon.

Back to bed for me its   . BP


----------



## Tearful

Hi Girls!

My goodness, how many of us are on here now?! Loads of FF  .
Bundleofjoy- i know what you mean about trying to get head around all the names! It's also hard trying to remember who is where in their journey! *(Speaking of which- anyone any updates for 'Waiting List' thread?* )

To make it short and sweet so i don't miss anyone out -----
 Good Luck to All those who are starting their tx, or waiting for FET or ET !
 Fingers crossed for all those (if any) on thier 2ww!
  To those of us patiently waiting  

 to everyone! Especially those of us dealing with all the PG news!! Our turn will come xxxx


----------



## Les69

Hi everyone
just dropping in to say good luck to cate and babyrocks and anyone else starting- babyrocks I am starting DR later this month and stimms around the 9th feb so we will be at the ARGC about the same time! got booked into a wee studio flat for 3 weeks and will be on my own for first 10 days before my DH joins me. Its all a bit scary now that its really happening again. This is our 4th attempt so maybe the last...still hopeful but trying not to be too hopeful as you all understand.
love
lesley
x


----------



## glitter girl

Galaxy Girl  , I know only too well what that feels like . Hope you feel a bit more   in the coming days. Will get a wee chat with you at next Craigavon meeting if you can make it   Keep your chin up hun, even though it is so difficult . This can only make you stronger in the end .

It's good to see a bit more life on these threads , it was really quiet there for a while, thought you had all abandoned me  

Want to wish all of you the very best for your upcoming treatments, too may at different stages but I   you all get good results .

Finally got over my flu and am returning to work tomorrow  . Seriously though its great to feel human again  .

Did anyones electricity go out last night? That weather was serious  .

No updates on waiting list from me, not phoning to find out until end of this month,   there has ben some movement


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi everyone

hope everyone doing good whatever stage tx your on..
i`m day 5 jabs   scan tomorrow which i`m worried sick about,just don`t feel confident i`ve been Dr properly  wish RFC had done scan before starting stimms ack well probably worrying for nothing.
doesn`t this all make ya worry about everything & anything..
jab this morning stung 1st since started,AF cramps kind of disapperared now
 everything OK at scan
the weather is so miserable isn`t it

  to all x


----------



## Cate1976

Bundle of Joy:  I started stimms on 26th November and first scan was on 1st December.  I was worried days before that I'd get bad news but church family were great especially the usual person.

No sign of AF yet   unless a total miracle has happened and I've got natural BFP  .


----------



## bundleofjoy

wee AF dance for ya & all who need it 
           

think when you start tx you worry about everything  its just a worrying time  worry we`d waiting for appointment so long..worrying we`re not taking meds right...worrying about EC & et.2ww worry then hopefully worry next 8 months  worry worry worry.. 
nice u have someone to talk to i only have my DH & you`s lot..he`s as cool as cucumber  i worry for both of us


----------



## andreaj81

hello ladies. hope your are all well. sorry haven't got the hang of names yet but wishing evryone of you luck with whichever part of treatment your at!     to you all

you think it'll snow l8r? the weather is wild atm! anyone do anything nice this weekend? i was workin  
andrea xx


----------



## mollycat

hello all and nice to read your posts  .....
I'm new to all this, I'm awaiting my first NHS IVF at RFC getting nervous .... no 2 on the list as of the 6th Jan 09.
wondered if anyone had any helpful advice or tips?  
Ive heard a lot about diet, acupuncture and baby aspirin!! have any of you tryed it??
anyways i will ramble no longer.... Tc girlie's


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Mollycat -  Welcome to the NI Girls Thread. Congrats on getting to the top of the dreaded waiting list . You'll get lots of advice, support and laughs from the girls on here. Everyone is different but I've found reflexology a great way to relax and I also have accupuncture and _try_ to eat as healthy a diet as possible without obsessing about it. Think the most important thing is to try and be as positive and relaxed as possible and have a good support network around you, like FF.

Andrea - we had lots of snow here this morning but its turned to rain now. Soo cold and miserable though. Definitely a night for staying in doors and wrapping up warm 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good wknd and keeping well


----------



## mollycat

wow didn't think id get a reply so soon...thanks cate and lia.g   big hugs for your warm welcome.

oh lia.g i did see the local Chinese medical doc also does reflexology .... i must give it a try. Any advice on when to start or doesn't that matter? 

keep smiling girls and look forward x


----------



## lia.g

Mollycat, don't think it matters when you start but if you're due to start treatment soon then theres no reason why you shouldn't start now.  Will help prepare your mind and body for what lys ahead.  I also found Zita Wests book really beneficial.  She recommends accupuncture and theres a good section on diet.


----------



## mollycat

hi ya lia.g  
i will def look for the book, wanna do anything possible to improve our chances and i   it works first time.....
are you in ballymoney and did you use a coleraine reflexologist? sorry if im to personal


----------



## Cate1976

still isn't here.  Do I get pg test tomorrow or is that case for  .  Normally regular as clockwork.  Should have started Friday Night or yesterday.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone OMG what was the snow this morning......lovely to look at and thats about all,we had real probs getting the car out of the drive ,we kept skidding with a wall on one side and the house on the other not good for my nerves  but at least now its raining.At least the puppy enjoyed playing in it and was trying to eat it as it fell down  .
 to Mollycat and welcome to FF what a surprise it must have been for you when you found out you were near the top of lists ,i am soon to start tx myself just waiting for A/F to put in an appearance hopefully within the next week or so then its all systems go  .
Bundleofjoy thanks for the A/F dance i need it now more than ever IYKWIM
Lia hows the patches going ,they sound so much handier than the sprays  
Galaxy girl hope you are feeling a bit better today .I also had 2 PG announcements yesterday 2 of DH's friends wife's are expecting ,one of the couples only got married in the summer...how lucky are they !!! We are married 5 years and together almost 13 years ,sometimes i think if it was gonna happen it would have by now.....maybe this is what my life was meant to be like,but i just feel like its not enough  . I'm sorry for going all sad wasn't my intention  
Cate hope your A/F hurries up we could be cycle buddies.Is there anyone else starting TX with their Jan a/f ?
What did you all get up to this weekend? I did NOTHING too cold ,wet ,windy and snowy  
Catch you all later.
Emma  xxx


----------



## mollycat

thankies for the warm welcome emak,   yes after being left off the list for 18 months then having to wait another 5  to get to where we are now, its totally good news..... i do hope BFC stay true to their word and it is only another 2 to 4 months wait....... its such a stress. 
been a bit tearful   my self the last few weeks since my two best mates announces they are preggers ...... guess we all have them moments  
praying for you all and best wishes with the test tomorrow cate


----------



## lia.g

Mollycat - Yeah I see a lovely reflexologist called Anette.  She works from sunburst on the mountsandle rd just up from Tesco. She uses a lovely comfy bed and has candles and relaxing music playing.  I just love going to her.  I've got her mobile no if you want me to private message it to you.  I see her in the evenings after work and she does saturdays as well.  Has even fitted me in on sundays when its been coming up to treament times.  I go to Mr Kwong for accupuncture. He's also in Coleraine.  Its nice to have someone local to me on here.  I'm from Coleraine but live in ballymoney now.

Emma - Patches are going great.  They're not actually in place of the spray.  Still taking it.  They're in place of the tablets you have to take for FET because I wasn't absorbing them.  So, not long now till you start tx.   af shows up soon!

Cate - AF can be a bit off after tx so I wouldn't worry to much but I'm sure there would be no harm doing a test if it puts your mind at ease.


----------



## mollycat

lia.g that would be great thankies....... 
heading out now in that rain and wind to work   another long 12hour night shift ....... yawn yawn   haha
hope to pick up again tomorrow girls...have a nice evening xox mollycat


----------



## bundleofjoy

morning everyone

well got scan & as quick as it started it was over  says all going well but have large cyst on ovary but not to worry,i am not over stimulating & that was it   i wanted lots info   good news got my spray replaced free   bad news got parking ticket   what are    wardens doing out at 8-20am..  
next scan Monday so i`l probaly be worried about something else til then.. 
  to all who needs it
good luck wit scans today girls


----------



## glitter girl

Girls I received this today and thought it may be helpful to some poeple 

Hi Everyone

Karin Jackson from the Regional Fertility Centre emailed me recently with the following information. When Karin visited the groups to get feedback from people she mentioned that she was going to try to improve the system for contacting the Centre. She asked me to let you all know about the new email address she has set up. See her email below:

Just to let you know that the RFC enquiries e-mail account has now been set up. The address is [email protected] . Please could you let as many people as you can know about this. It can be used  for general, non-urgent enquiries (such as waiting list queries). This will free up some phone time and allow urgent callers and those without e-mail access to get through quicker. We will also be able to log and monitor enquiries which will help us when we are reviewing our patient information.


For personal (e.g. "Can you tell me where I am on the waiting list") enquiries, we will need to know the name, date of birth, address and, preferably, hospital number to ensure that we maintain confidentiality. 

Karin has also improved the phone system and staff have been given additional training. 

/links


----------



## mollycat

good afternoon girls.... 

what good news on the new email to the BFC ...cuts out waiting for hours to be connected while your hearts missing a beat lol.
hope your all having a good day, keep your chin up bundleofjoy,i don't know your story but my thoughts are with you


----------



## bundleofjoy

mollycat thankyou   i`m trying stay positive  suppose if doc doesn`t seem concerned well i shouldn`t be 

  to everyone x


----------



## Cate1976

Good news about the email system, that'll make things easier for everyone. So far Karin is really trying to change the things that can be changed, she came across as being someone who is sensitive to our needs.

Posted this last night but it's not showing.  is 2/3 days late, should have been here Friday night or saturday but no sign. Either she's being really evil or God has done a big and awesome miracle. I'm normally very regular so something's up. Trying not to get hopes up, have told 2 friends from church (one being female of the amazing couple who've really been there for DH and I) and the other a good friend who's let me whinge a few times but then come out with some wise words which have got me thinking positive again. Also told Mum and she said don't get hopes up and don't test till weekend. She was saying that fact 14 out of 27 eggs fertilized is really good bearing in nind what we were told after DH's first SA. If  isn't here by tomorrow afternoon I might get pg test or is that case for ?


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter, great news bout the old e-mail, that may just be the best news i've had for awhile  , well done to you!

Anyone going to e-mail? I might   .

BP


----------



## Babypowder

Cate, sorry to hear about your frustration-with the  , Ive lurked before on other threads and it would seem one of the downsides of FET is waiting on your af, it seems to go awol, hope it arrives soon-tx messes with your body so much, If a miracle has happened   then wow! But if not then hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Cate1976

Ooops, thought I'd posted about AF later than I had.  So votes please, I don't have test in house so it'll be tomorrow before I can get one.


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, Havn't e.mailed yet . Im trying to hold out hun, but I reckon the temptation to try it out will win in the end   . As someone said earlier you would near be afraid to incase its more depressing news  

Baby powder, glad to be of help hun  

Cate, I agree with your mum, it would be awful if you got your hopes built up for nothing , Sorry if I sound negative but AF can play awful tricks on your body after treatment. Hope you get some answers soon  .


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter, I know what you're saying but AF turned up on time both during tx and after EC. The most likely is that she's being really  and . Am  that a miracle has happned.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, would love to see you get a natural  , You just never know  . Will you do a test tomorrow? Or hang on in there for another few days? The   are calling you I think.


----------



## Cate1976

DH says no testing until I'm 7 days late and he is . Having said that, theres usually 2 in the pack so I could do one tomorrow and the other Saturday and let DH assume I got test with only 1 in the box I'm thinking 14 out of 27 eggs fertilized which was so good so natural  is possible. Also possible maybe likely that  is being .  that I'm pg in Jesus name.


----------



## Babypowder

Well girls I e-mailed the RFC today-after reading glitters post. Im a wee bit  that I wont here back or it'll be bad news or I'll have sent my details to some random!   oh lord I need to chill out, im going to give myself a heartattack waiting on this letter   .

Let ya know if I hear.


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls!!  good news about the new email address, hope you all get good news! good luck babypowder, i think you were the first one brave enough to email! lol don't worry about giving your details out, it looks like a genuine email to me...i work for the trust  
cate, i have everything crossed for you honey but as the girls have said before me try not to get your hopes up too much, she could just be being a  hope you find out either way soon tho and keep  for your miracle


----------



## mollycat

Oh Cate ive my fingers and toes crossed for you i hope you get a natural   

Well i sent an email to the BFC today too....bet they have a back log already 
Fingers crossed for you Babypowder, i hope its good news for you and you are top of the list.

Was checking out the local Chinese acupuncturists today....booked in for my first for next Thursday...but god them needles   makes my head spin..... 

Mollycat


----------



## jellybaba

Hi babypowder, I am thinking the same as you as I also e-mailed today and have not got a reply!!! I sent it form my work e-mail address, imagine if it doesnt get delviered and bounces back to the main server - OMFG I am now dying off....


----------



## Babypowder

Well   to the e-mail system, didn't hear a thing back!      . But like you said Molly , there prob back logged already, damm, well no news is good news I suppose, hope we all hear soon or perhaps their so busy typing up our letter they didn't have time to reply         .

BP


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, fair play to those of you who did e.mail, I havn't yet but might do soon  .

I do remember Karin Jackson saying that all e.mails should be answered within 24 hours , but as some of you say maybe its just a backlog or maybe teething problems, who knows? Hope you all get a reply soon  

Cate, did you do a test?


----------



## glitter girl

I received this earlier today from INUK, It may be of interest to some of you      


Hi All. The fertility counselling service have asked me to let people know that they will be offering evening appointments from the first Monday in March 09 to September 09.Appointment slots are 4.00, 5.30 and 6.45.Hope this is useful. Phone Belfast 02890 736081.


----------



## Cate1976

Sorry to hear that the email service is having teething troubles

Haven't tested yet, DH says absolutely no testing till Saturday when I'll be 7 days late. He's . The person I emailed last night through ******** has said for me not to get hopes, cos even though my cycles are regular, there's been false alarms before. I've replied saying that we were told Nov 06 that DH's count was as low as would be expected in a man who#s had chemotherapy, Royal's test year later, count had trebled, then 14 out of 27 eggs fertilized, next stage would be for me to get pg naturally. Trying not to get hopes up just in case  is being  . Only time I've been 4 days late was just after Nan died. If I am pg, due date will be 26th September.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, I am only guessing that RFC are having teething problems as some have said they didnt get replies to their e.mails, not certain what is going on really   Im sure time will tell  

Would love for you to get a BFP . Sorry but if that was me I couldn't wait 7 days to find out, I would just have to test    would definitely arrest me and lock me up .

Pink Tulip, if youre looking in on us  . Not sure why but I was thinking of you earlier


----------



## emak

Hi everyone 
OMG can you believe the snow the past day or so .It took me an hour to get to work this morning ,usually takes about 20 Min's ,it was just bumper to bumper.I was a bag of nerves by the time i got there ,saw loads of cars slidding all over the place ,i arrived late but at least in one piece.Thankfully most of the snow is now away ,just way too dangerous !!!
My a/f arrived today so i have my details now away to RFC so just have to wait for my planning apt ,its looking like all systems go .Quick question how many days after a/f do you start d/r just trying to work out the timescale of it all ?
Think its a great idea that the RFC have set up an email service i really hope that they keep on top of all the enquiries .Did any of you girls who email them today get a reply yet?
Cate did you do a test yet? I don't think i could hold out,how wonderful it would be if you got a natural BFP 
Betty if your looking in ,hope the stims is going well.When is e/c?
Loopy and Holly did yous get snowed in today? Holly it must have been well bad up the mountain  
A big  to all the newbies ,i will try and get a hang of all the names.
Right I'm off   Emma   xxx


----------



## Cate1976

No pee sticks in house, seriously tempted to buy pack of 2 tomorrow and do 1 then leave other for Saturday. Only problem with that is I'm in work Thursday and seeing newborn clothes day after getting BFN would be hard but if I test Saturday and get BFN, it'd be 5 days before having to be back in work and also would only have 24hours before being able to get  from church family. DH thinks  is being  . I'm trying not to get hopes up that I'm pg.

Hope those who've emailed RFC get replies soon.

Emak, I started AF on 20th october, posted form that afternoon, Schedule arrived 28th. Pre tx appointment was 5th November and I started d/r on day 21 which was 9th November.


----------



## mollycat

Hiya girlies, 
no snow up in coleraine   and i really hope it not coming as ive to drive to work at 6.30  
Couldn't hold out and phoned RFC this afternoon, letters for Feb ain't done yet  
I hope they get a move on.....still waiting for a reply from my email to RFC too.

have a good evening all xox 

mollycat


----------



## holly01

surprisingly Emak we didnt get that much snow    but me family at home DID!!!    i was txtin them all day wee digs about gettin provisions airlifted in2 them    obviously nat impressed wit me  
i was out at 8am flyin around the rds like a mad woman  

cate hopin ye get a natural bfp also but just to ease ure mind my AF still isnt regulated since my treatment almost 4 months ago........was always regular as clockwork 2....

glitter ye didnt copy the message af inuk about the omagh meet up...i am pants at things like that cud ye do it 4 me pleasseeee pretty pleaseee!!awh gud girl!any of ye guna join us for the meet up on the first wed in febgo on u know ye want toooo   

Hi to all the newbies i am a oul'ie an a lurker


----------



## Cate1976

Holly, I was wondering if tx had thrown cycle out but AF after EC came on due date so don't think it's that.


----------



## crazykate

Hi all - welcome to all the newbies.  

Think my dh has been chatting to mollycat in chat......

nothing to report here yet waiting for AMH results to come through will ring origin on Friday and hopefully we can start a tx in Feb.

Good luck to all those who have scans, tests etc 

Kate


----------



## mollycat

hehe yes crazykate i was chatting to your dh, hes filling me in on all these little words i dont know!
well as i was telling him i guess i will soon find out what they all mean soon wether i want to or not  

have a good one and hope Feb comes soon for you crazykate and dh and you get to start tx 


mollycat


----------



## glitter girl

Just a reminder that the next meeting is Wed 4th February @ 7.30 in Silver Birch Hotel, Omagh See you all there 


Holly, no more lurking girl, get back on here and have a laugh with us


----------



## jooles

hi everyone 

well not much been happening with us so ill admit to being a lurker past few weeks    started back on tx last week was up on sunday but nothing happening so they have doubled my dose and im back up on thursday for another scan!!

holy   its bloody freezing!!!! i cant stand the cold so have taken to chocolate and cereals with hot milk of an evening (after dinner  ) i blame it on the drugs but its a comfort thing really  ill be the size of a house by the time the sun shows its face again 

sorry no personals tonight if yas dont mind but just wanted to nip on and say hello   ive missed you all 

take care and keep warm  

jules xx


----------



## jooles

meant to say hello    to all the new girls!!! hope you get as much support and advice and craic as i have from the amazing girls on this site


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,  
sorry ive been lurking quiet a bit recently..  .

hello to all the newbies an welcome, ill soon get de no use soon enough  .

Emaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkk....im  so so sooooo excited for u and jealous may i add...lol...only joking...i so cany wait to hear how yer getting on. c if ye had have still been in school i could have passed a wee thing on for u through holly, who by the way has just got a poem published in a book!!!  ..shes loving every minuet of it..ha ha ha...please keep me posted on how yer doing and ur being   away for... 

looppy hows u?? any craic with ye??

hey holly glittergirl crazycate and all the ole lurkers...lol....

cate fair play to u for hanging on this long b4 testing id have had about 10 tests done by now   .

well girls i had hsg done on friday an im for london now on monday where ill get the results and hopfully final decision on wats going to happen from here on in..bit confused cause im wondering if i should stay frozen on the list for few months now and try and get the weight off or just go ahead with tx as soon as possible? any advice

well speak soon

stay warm....xx

shaz


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all - still no reply form the RFC to my e-mail - any one manage to get a reply at all?


----------



## Babypowder

Got my e-mail reply-god bless technology  . Now I know it works I'd defo use it again.

Hoping thats good news Mollycat that Feb Letters haven't been sent, hopefully there'll be a few of our names on them        .

Cate have you had any signs that AF is on the way or any to suggest pg? I think I would test   a  , but if not the other side of the coin is if your mind is relaxed knowing whats going on the your AF would prob turn up and tx could start for you asap. 

BP.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls how are you all its so cold!!!

just want to wish lia good luck for your scan on friday hope you linning is nice and thick.

lia, have you had any side effects from the patches these last few nights i have had bad stomach cramps not sure if its connected to the patches??


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls  

babypowder, got my reply too but now its made me nervous like they made a mistake.... 
i wrote the email telling them i was told i was no 2 as of the 6th of Jan and wrote asking if i would be included in Feb's letters and got a reply which left me in limbo....
as reads...I have referred your query to  My Team Leader. I will respond as soon as possible.   
so either they haven't got a clue or someone has stuffed up my case again? been waiting 2year 1 month now for treatment 

I'm not asking them for blood just a wee ivf   
think this is about to send me crazy ...screams


----------



## Cate1976

AF turned up this morning. Phoned RFC to tell them and I'll get schedule for FET with appointment to go and get drugs and discuss tx with nurse. I'm ok about it. No idea why AF was 4 days late but am foucussing on the tx which I'm  will give me BFP.

Got another cold as well, 3rd in as many months.  Usually only get 2-3 a year but I think this is a bad winter for them. It's a nasty bright lights hurt head type as well.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Cate, sorry it was a natural BFP but at least now you can continue with tx, and who knows what the end result will be      for a BFP.


----------



## lia.g

Morning girlies

Cate - Yay that AF finally turned up and you can start FET.  Hope you're not too disappointed that it wasn't a natural BFP  

Mollycat - Sorry to hear you didn't get a very positive response to your email but try not to worry.  They probably just repond to all emails in a very general way initially so as to look like they're answering them.  Fingers crossed you get starting tx soon  

Shaz2 - Good luck for London on Monday.  Not sure what to say about tx - think it's a very personal decision but I wish you all the best whatever you decide  

Jules - Hope scan went well today and that the drugs are starting to work  

Angie - Thanks. I'm so nervous about tomorrow.  Keep imaging the look on the Drs faces last time when it hadn't worked.  Don't know what I'll do if its the same this time.  Not sure about the patches at all.  Just feel a complete lack of control this time, perhaps cause you just stick them on and leave for 3 days whereas you were taking the tablets every day and felt like you were doing something (even though it didn't work  ).  Have felt very different this time to when on tablets.  Tummy has been quite upset and crampy and I haven't felt as high in mood as with tablets.  Perhaps its a good thing?!  Will let you know how it goes tomorrow and hope things are going well for you too.  I'm sure you're nervous about your scan as well  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well

Lia


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon all 

AMH results are in at 39.something..............any ideas


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Just wondering oes anyone know, how many goes you have at NHS IVF is it just the one? I noticed some people are back on the waiting list for tx after a failed cycle at RFC but not sure if they are now private or still NHS .

Thanx BP .


----------



## glitter girl

Hi B.P,

Unfortunately it is just the one go at the minute on NHS. Hopefully that might change in the future though after the public consultation which took place recently 

I believe some places in England get three free goes as recommended, wouldn't that be great if it happened here also?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Glitter, thanx for info, I must say im more than greatful for my free go , I just don't think im going to be lucky for it to work first time, the Proff said when he done my lap and emoved my tubes that I had a nice womb and he was happy . Anyway think its more I was all guns blazing with my vits etc a couple of months ago, but since I have hardly bothered, but nw I know its one go it will be the kick up the   I needed, as they say 'fail to prepare-prepare to fail '.


Crazycate hope loopys right re:your results, I dont even know what there for so im of no help to you, but when its my turn i'll know where to come for advice  .

Babypowder.


----------



## betty-77

Good to see some life back in the NI Girls again!!  like most i've also been lurking about too much  

Emak yay for starting tx, i'm so happy for you.

CrazyCate sorry i'm not sure about your AMH result, i was never given the result just told it was normal?

Lia g good luck for tomorrow i'll be thinking of you

Shaz2, as the others have said it is only a decision you could make but if it was me i would go ahead with tx  

Jooles glad you've started tx again hope all goes well  

I cant believe how far into tx i am, scary stuff    I had a scan yesterday and was advised to reduce the dose of my Gonal F.  He said there were lots of follies of good sizes and a few wee ones as well.  said if i was in any more pain than i already am to go straight back to him........not sure but i guess this is incase of ohss?  Anyway back again for next scan on sat morning and then hopefull ec on Tues...  i'm feeling really nervous and emotional for the 1st time since tx started.

Hope everyone else is well and welcome to all newbies to site.

Betty xx


----------



## emak

Evening all
Betty good to hear from you   really hope that you don't get ohss .....the things us gals have to put ourselves through !!!Good luck for next week    i know i willl possibly  be a wreak when I'm at the stage your at 
Crazykate i have no idea about AMH test results ,but i really hope that Loopy is right  are you going to be starting next cycle?
Lia good luck for your appointment tomorrow i really hope all goes well.
Cate i hope your not too disappointed about a/f arriving.How long is the process for fet ,we maybe testing around the same time !!!
Loopy hows the health kick going?I'm doing OK ,my eating is grand but i ain't getting any exercise ,the dog is gonna get loadsa walkies at the weekend me thinks ....weather permitting of course.
Shaz how great is that ,wee Holly getting a poem published ,have to say i wish i was still at the school !! Hope you get the go ahead on Monday   ,i also would just go ahead with tx you have waited long enough Mrs.Will keep u posted on any craic.
Girls i hope that you all got your replies from the RFC today  
Right I'm off catch you all later.
Emma


----------



## jooles

evening everyone  hope everyone keeping ok and staying warm!!! its   freezin!!!

anyway just a quick post to say hello  we were at hospital this mornin and i have one large follie about 14mms on right side but nothing on left however doc says we are over the hardest bit so ive to phone in morning for results. hopefully well get go ahead for final injection this weekend! going to have few wee glasses of wine tomoro night to chill out then give it  100% over the next few weeks!!! finally getting the positive head back on i think  

think i told you about my sis in law who got ivf just before chrimbo  well she found out she was pregnant on new years day so up for her scan today and ............................................shes having TWINS!!!!!   they are over the moon and im delighted for them. they are a brill couple and deserve this!!!! 

anyhoo sorry such a short post - just wanted to say hello and send loads of   &   &  to everyone!!

take care and wrap up warm   

jules   xx


----------



## Cate1976

I'm not disappointed that AF showed up. Means I've got the FEt to look forward to. It would have been a BIG miracle if I'd got natural BFP. I was told that timescale for FET is similar to IVF so from starting d/r on 10th February to embryo transfer will be about 4/5 weeks. Put Transfer at mid-end March with OTD being end March- beg April.


----------



## Babypowder

OMG Betty, your tx has gone by quick,   for ec Tues, I will have everything crossed for you, are tx route is very similar, as in we both had our lap within a couple of months of each other and joined the RFC list the same time, I will    for a BFP for you, and when my time comes you will be getting 100 questions!

Babypowder


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes about my scan this am.  Pleased to say its looking much more positive this time round with the patches.  Still only at 7mm but last time I only got 4mm at 1st scan.  Have increased my patches and scanning me again on Monday.  Dr Boyle said that if ok we can go ahead with transfer on Wed or may need to postpone things a few days but all in all looking much more positive  

Jules - Hope you got good results this am and can go ahead with final injection this wknd  

Betty - good luck for scan on Saturday    Yeah, with so many follicles they'll just want to keep a check on you for OHSS but hopefully everything will be fine for e/c on Tue.

Crazycate - sorry for my ignorance but like babypower, I don't know what your results are for but I hope everything works out for you  

Sorry for short post and lack of personals but I'm in work so have to be quick.  Hope everyones well whatever stage of tx, waiting lists etc.

Lia


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls
glad to hear your all well
cate im glad af made an appearance finally so you can get started with tx! woohoo!
lia glad your scan went well  looking good this time hope it continues to improve 
to all the other girls in the middle of tx (i cant rem what stage your all at...sorry) try to keep   and hope it all goes well
im off 2 milan for a girlie holiday with my mum n sis 2moro   they've both been super excited about going but i haven't really givin it much thought until now cos i've had so much on my mind but now its here i can't wait for the break....even if it is   freezing over there - 0 durin day, -7 at nite with snow   but at least its still away


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi  

hope yous are all good on this cold wet morning 

good luck for EC/et &   whatever stage tx ur all on  

i`m` day 10 stimms ( think ) all OK ,scan on Monday & the date for EC is wed hopefully if all going well 
I don`t get any info from hospital ,blood follicles measurements so am still bit in dark   Was told all looking good & have a cyst on left ovary but not to worry..does anyone know how they get rid of a cyst or does it disappear itself?

thanks b xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girlies!

Betty - good luck hun   

Lia.g - it's looking good.......fingers crossed   

Andrea - have a great weekend

Jooles -    hoping your results are great!   

Thanks Loopy - I hope your right!! I'm still no further forward when I asked she said it means I have to go on their new protocol.......it could mean that I am high risk for OHSS I suppose    Origin have made an appointment for me for next Thursday to discuss the in's and outs and risks of a new protocol    and I hope to start a tx in Feb.......


----------



## Babypowder

Well girlys, went shopping tonight, bought a Kimmidoll, anyone heard of them? its this little cute Japanese type ornament, I chose HOPE and when you open the box her spirit is let out to help make your dreams come true , Im trying anything,(it was only £5.99 in Chinacraft and shes too cute) also got a journal to record my tx when it starts and a keepsake box for all the letters etc we get from RFC.

Don't know if I'll write much in the journal but got it anyway, and a coat from Next, which is just to keep me from the  !
Ahh retail therapy   . BP.


----------



## Tearful

Hi BabyPowder!  

I bought a journal too ! (in December) and i wrote in it a couple of nights a go for the first time. Its quite a nice hardback one which i got from waterstones. I decided that i would keep it in my bedside drawer and anytime at night when my mind started to race i might lift it out and write down how i'm feeling etc I figured when i can't sleep because my mind racing it would be good to write it down as would kinda get it off my chest before going to bed. It worked! I was wide awake at 23:40 so i started to write in it and just over 20min later i was really tired. 

I haven't wrote in it since as i'm not using it like a diary. (I would get bored writing in it everyday---or lazy!) i will just write in it simply when i feel like it. I dare say that when my tx eventually comes around i might end up writing in it everyday! LOL   

I think the journal is a super idea and it will be something to keep and who knows one day (maybe as a grandparent?!) we can show are little one(s) where their life started.   

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi

wonder if you`s could help..i`m day 12 stimming injections & have slight bleed..i tried ringing nursing at RFC but no answer it was the number i had on my informqation sheet..do you think its problem ..i`m worried sick its over before its begun  have scan on Monday...i don`t know what to do


----------



## betty-77

Hi Bundleofjoy,

I've just done a search on this site and looks like a bleed during stimms is quite common, as far as i can see from posts i've read you shouldnt be concerned it doesn't mean anything is wrong.  I don't know first hand though just what i've read.  i'm with origin and they have an out of hours nurse maybe someone will have a number for rfc out of hours.

Try not to worry and just keep trying to get through to them   

Betty xx


----------



## bundleofjoy

ok thankyou i`m trying to find info myself,just all over the place at minute  ..  thank you again x


----------



## betty-77

Hello everyone,

I'm need of any advice or reassurance please........

Had my scan at origin this morning and doc has told me to stop stimms injection as of today and she is bringing forward ec to monday morning    she counted about 20 follies some quite large, most of them on my right ovary but a few on the left quite big which would explain why i'm in pain.  she did say this was to prevent ohss but didnt mention anything about possible freeze all which i've heard has happened to others.

i feel really really anxious and panicky and have been in tears all day.  think dh is worried as well as we have both been arguing like mad all day - not normal for us at all.

i hope i'm just over reacting but i so dread being told i wont make it to et  

sorry for the me me me post

betty xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

It's been ages since I have posted - sorry - been doing a bit of lurking and I still can't get my head around where all you girls are with your tx.  So sorry for no personals but I wish you all lots of     and hope there will be loads of   for you all.  I hope your tx isn't being too hard on you.

As for me - my DH and I are in the middle of our adoption preparation course.  It's going really well and we are feeling really positive - so much so that we have booked a holiday to Thailand to investigate where our LO will come from and to learn a lot more about their culture and country so when they are older we will be able to keep their culture alive for them.

I have also bought a journal so that I can record the adoption process and our feelings so that we can pass it onto our LO.  Haven't started it though    

Hope to talk soon - I must stop lurking,
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Betty: Good luck for Monday. I got 27 eggs and had to have freeze all. Of those 27 eggs, 14 fertilized. I was gutted about the freeze all at first and Chrstmas was very sensitive time for me. Nurse in recovery was lovely though, she could see how upset I was.


----------



## lia.g

Morning all

Betty - I was a freeze all due to OHSS so I can totally understand how worried you must be.  Freeze all wasn't mentioned to me until they'd collected the eggs and got 26.  Proff McClure said it was just too high risk to put them back straight away.  I was gutted but looking back I understand it was absolutely for the best.  I really hope and   you are ok and get to go ahead with e/t as planned but if not, as hard as it will be, try to see the positive side in that the Drs just want to give the embryos the best possible chance when they are put back and use the time to get yourself physically and mentally strong again ready to receive your wee snow babies   

Sara - Good to hear from you again.  So glad the adoption process is going well for you and a trip to Thailand, how exciting  

Bundleofjoy - You should be able to get the nurses this morning.  Need to let it ring for ages sometimes as theres only a few staff on at wknds.  Out of hours, you ring the maternity hospital and speak to the nurses there however as Betty says, I don't think bleeding during stimms in that uncommon. Hope everything is ok  

Angie - you have your scan today right?  Really hope it goes well   

Well as for me, I've got another scan in the morning to see if the lining has made it to at least 8mm.  Surely the extra patches gave me the 1mm that I needed! Fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all having a good wknd


----------



## galaxy girl

origins cut off for freeze all is over 23 eggs collected - I got 24!! typical. So if they just harvest 20 you ll be ok


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi FF

hope everyone ok today &   to everyone x

Just got clinic,still none really the wiser she said just keep tx as it is & come for my scan tomorrow,I did ask was it nothing to worry about but she just said we`l see tomoorow at scan  
bleeding still there not lots but thicker (sorry) so another day/night to worry but I just feel this is it ..end this tx & probaly have start again  

thanks for your advice its means a lot


----------



## betty-77

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for your support and words of advise, you have really helped me.  i've been crying most of morning again but now i do feel a bit stronger.  i'm going to try extra hard to have a good day today after being so positive all the way through i'm not going to let myself down at this stage!!  Lia what you said makes perfect sense and i guess thats what i will hold onto, after all these years a few extra weeks or months wont kill me!!

Lia i really hope tomorrow goes well for you and you get good news

galaxy girl i didn't know origin has cut off of 23 - thats interesting because i know that you dont necessarily get eggs for every follie so i have something else to focus on now!!

Bundleofjoy try not to read too much into what the nurse has said, it is likely that she just does not know for fact that tx is going o.k and wants to wait until doc sees you, if there had been anything really wrong that she was aware of she would have told you that.  i'm so like you through this tx, so i totally understand how worried you are but try and relax and think positive because if all is well that will help keep things well for you.  

Sara - just want to say how much i admire you and the journey you have taken  

 to all my old lurking friends - hope you are all well

Sue 30 - on the off chance you are looking in let me know how you got on with your last origin appt, i think you were there last week??

Loopyone - cheers for my PM you made me smile  

away to cheer myself up and get some nice food in for todays dinner!!

betty xx


----------



## bundleofjoy

thank you Betty   to both of us  
i`m defeated yet  but just feels like it 
so early scan then morrow 8.20 oh i`l remember to park in car park..got ticket last Monday  traffic wardens..  if there`s any on here


----------



## Babypowder

everyone, its been a busy couple of days for the girls having tx, BOJ, Lia and Betty, hope everything goes well for you all, Lia i'd say your lining is on its way 2 good mm, BOJ, I feel for you the worry about bleeding must be awful, but hang in there and hope you get your questions answered ,  Betty   ec goes well, I know freezing isn't what anyone wants but hopefully you'll be ok .

I see some of you have journals aswell,I don't know that mine will have too much info, probably just dates and times, then results, like you said tearful, its something to look back on .

Its strange someone said on the waiting list thread (I think) about staff moral and the confidence it instills in us or rather the lack of it , this is something I've thought and worried about too, It feels sometimes like your on a production line for tx-next, next, next, and I wonder do they every go into work feelling like they can't really be bothered? I would hope this wasn't the case, it must bring them so much satisfaction to see a woman walk away pg , I will be greatful for my turn when it comes and I always count my blessings, still it doesn't take away the worry.


Anyway  to all, BP.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi everyone how you all doing??

had my scan this morning went ok doctor said it was 6 and a 1/2mm and that transfer can go ahead on thursday, i was pleased but same time wondering why he didnt increase my patches like they di for Lia??

how many patches did they increase you too Lia?

the doctor just said to continue with the scedula so tommorrow i will be up till 3 patches. i was a bit annoyed with the doctor who scanned me because i had to ask him how thick the womb was etc. I asked him should I increase the patches and he just said no just to continue with the scedual. 

I think i should ring them tomorrow and double check because im not sure if my lining will increase by 1 and a 1/2 mm between now and thursday. the doctor said that the transfer will go ahead on thursday but i dont want to risk it if the lining has not reached 8mm. Im confused!!


----------



## lia.g

Angie - Glad you can go ahead with transfer but isn't it strange they're managing us differently    Which consultant did you see?  They just told me to put 3 patches on from Friday, I wasn't supposed to increase to three until today.  The consultant I saw said he would really prefer 9mm but could go ahead at 8mm at a push.  Too right this is all so confusing.  Obviously just pot luck on which consultant you see!


----------



## Tearful

Hi Girls 

Just a quick post (have to go make the tea!) to see if anyone else interested in a possible meet up. Please post your interest on the thread for 'night out in Feb'.

It doesn't necessarily need to be a night out, it could be a meet for lunch or coffee etc. (post your ideas, along with where you live so a common ground could be made if poss)

xx


----------



## Angie Baby

i cant remember which consultant it was i have never had him before i usually get dr traub i really like him he knows his stuff, the consultant had glasses and dark hair??

i dont think its right that different consultants work differently they should all stick to the same procedure!

i dont know what to do if they put my eggs in without my lining being 8mm then it will be a lower chance for my wee eggs.


----------



## lia.g

I don't want to scare you in any way but it might do no harm to ring in the morning for a 2nd opinion and maybe put a 3rd patch on from today just to be on the safe side.  Wouldn't normally advocate self prescribing but as you're going up to 3 patches anyway it can't do any harm.

Not sure which consultant that is - theres dr boyle, dr mcfaul, proff mcclure - maybe some of the others would know??


----------



## Angie Baby

I think it was Dr McFaul, yeah i will take your advice and stick another patch on to be sure, was even thinking off putting 4 on tommorrow but i wont will ring them first thing in the morning. its just one hurdle after another its crazy. hope your scan goes well tomorrow.


----------



## lia.g

I have to be honest, I actually put an extra one on yesterday so I now have 4 stuck all over me  
Not taking any chances this time round!  Dr McFaul is my consultant but I've only seen him a few times.  Hopefully speaking to someone tomorrow and putting on an extra patch will put your mind at ease


----------



## Angie Baby

just went and stuck one on there haha what are we like!! you should be fine then tomorrow with 4 on you.


----------



## bundleofjoy

good luck everyone wit scans & EC/ET

I have about 4 follies left couldn`t see one side properly ..there gonna drain cyst & maybe be lucky have egg in it..still slight bleed but they don`t seem concerned says lining is 9 & no breaks &  seem happy wit that   egg collection on wed...still feel gutted ..wonder will the remaining follies stay wit me till then...asked about cancelling she says that would be out NHS cycle over once it starts its classed as a free go.. 

only takes 1 I suppose  
still sad though  
  to everyone x


----------



## lia.g

Well girls, just back from scan.  No change in lining    Still at 7mm.  Increased me to four patches and scan again on wed. Nurse said they might let me go ahead at 7 given this is my 3rd attempt but then am I risking it not working.  Horrible decision but just feel we need to go ahead as I can't take another cancellation and more time on these drugs.

Angie - did you decide to ring the hospital this am?

Bundleofjoy -    Sending you    for Wed


----------



## bundleofjoy

thanks Lia-g   

hope all goes well wit you & ur lining has a quick burst...its so stressful...my heads all over the place  

  for us all xx


----------



## bundleofjoy

blew ya some bubbles 77 must be lucky


----------



## Angie Baby

hi 

yeah lia i phoned this morning and the nurse phoned me back they are going to re scan me tomorrow but they did not mention about increasing my dose she said the doctor thought that my linning looked good enough to go ahead on thursday, so he is just assuming its going to increase will see if it has thickened tomorrow i think if its between 7 and 8 then i will just go ahead.

Is your surname Greer, mine is, the nurse on the phone thinks that im your sister in law As she said that you had your scan this morning etc i assume it was yourself that she was talking about because i mentioned that i new someone who was at similar stage and that the consultant increased your patches etc.

hope tomorrow the lining as increased even a little then i will just go ahead and get the eggs in.


----------



## bundleofjoy

for tomorrow angie...bubbles at 77 now too ...


----------



## betty-77

hello

just home from ec, got 12 eggs. just to wait on phonecall tomorrow now   

betty


----------



## bundleofjoy

well done Betty-77 i`m sure your pleased x  for tomorrow
I was coming on to start my PMA ready for wednesday e/c but had wee knock there blood red .... like proper AF....  i`m gutted 
hopefully it`l not last x


----------



## lia.g

Angie - I know, I'd asked if we could go ahead at 7mm as I knew a girl had been in yesterday and her lining wasn't 8 but she was going ahead.  The nurse said, oh you've both got the same surname is she your sister in law!!!  I think I was that past myself that the lining hadn't improved that I didn't even answer her      Like you, I think we'll just go ahead as well even if its still at 7mm on Wed.  Worth a try. Hopefully you'll have a bit of an increase anyway   

Betty - 12 eggs, that great   for good fertilisation tonight

Bundleofjoy - its so hard but keep that chin up. It ain't over yet


----------



## Angie Baby

we have alot in common then same surname and same position in treatment ha ha


----------



## lia.g

I know, how freaky


----------



## Meadow

HI Girls 

I have been a bit of a lurker on this for quite a while.  Just wondering does anyone know how long the list is for FET?  This is our NHS go?  Any ideas would be really appreciated.


----------



## Babyrocks

Betty well done on 12!!!! Really great news. Best wishes for the call. 
BR


----------



## glitter girl

Betty, well done, 12 is a great number  for good results 4 u  

Girls, I cant believe I will be 33 tomorrow  , where does the time go to? . On a more positive note I got some lovely presents. My favourite has to be a reflexology set with book, dvd and foot roller, cant wait to try that out


----------



## betty-77

bundle of joy - how are you now, feeling any better?   thinking about you and hope all goes well.  cliche i know but please please try and stay positive  

Glitter   hope your doing something nice, your pressie sounds great  

Lia everything crossed the extra patch does the trick for you.  Angie good luck for tomorrow as well.

thanks for everyone else for all your good wishes and good luck to everyone i havent mentioned currently going through tx.

Emak you are such a doll!!  your pm was great thanks xxx  Not long for you now eh  

Loopy how are doing ??  any bizz for us??

On a more serious note, have any of your consultants discussed single embryo transfers??  this is something i havent even thought about until today when the embriologist dropped the bomb shell that that is what they prefer to do if possible.  i've done a bit of research and seemingly the hfea have issued a new policy for clinics to reduce the number of multiple births.  would be interested in hearing any of your thoughts or views on this if your willing to share?  

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Betty: Glad you got 12 eggs. Good luck for rest of tx.

Angie and Lia: Good luck to you as well.

Meadow: Welcome to FF, no idea how long waiting list is for FET, it probably depends which board you're in. If you don't know which board you're in, there's list of which areas each board covers in Waiting List thread, think it's page 3/4.

I'm doing ok, looking forward to tx. keeping positive. I have the faith to believe it'll result in BFP. Consultant didn't say anything about SET to us on 31st December, DH and I signed consent forms for 2 embies to be put back. I'd rather have 2 put back and 'risk' twins and get 1 baby than have 1 put back and get BFN. Had wobble in church yesterday when the song In Christ Alone was sung, it was sung on Songs of Praise the day after I found out my Nan had died. She died on 8th February last year, found out next day cos she died about 11-11.30pm. DH and I were on holiday in Algarve with my parents at the time as well (apartment we were in had Sky tv which had English programmes on it). Hard to belive it's been almost a year and so much has happened in that year as well. DH and I went to see the Hazel Wand Theatre School production of Oliver last night which was brilliant. The younger ones started the evening with scenes from Disney's Aristocats, the youngest were 5 and the eldest 9. Then the older ones did Oliver. That did cheer me up.


----------



## emak

Evening all
Wow its been busy on FF today ,don't know were to start.
Betty well done Mrs with 12 eggs  that the phone call tomorrow brings some great news  .I was thinking about what you mentioned about SET and i have to say I'm with Cate ,defo would have 2 put back in ........but i just love the idea of twins ,yes i know a lot of hard work but sooooo rewarding (and fun).Good luck with E/T
Glitter girl HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow I'm lovin the sound of your pressies.Are you doing anything special ? I too am stressing big time about my age I'm turning *35* in March....how depressing is that 
Hi Meadow and welcome to FF sorry i have no idea about waiting times for FET ,does it work the same way as the other waiting lists ie boards?
Angie and Lia good luck to the pair of yas this week hope all goes to plan    
Bundleofjoy  that everything is OK for e/c ,have you rang the Dr about the bleeding ,i really hope that all is well.
Shaz was it today you had your appointment? Hope you got the green light Mrs  
Girls hope you can answer this for me....How long after you send in a/f details to the RFC do you get a pre planning appointment and do you get the schedule in the post or do you have to wait until the appointmet to get the schedule ,I'm only asking as DH needs to book of his hols this week and wants to be off the week of e/c e/t so at the moment its a bit of guess work  Oh and another question how long does d/r last for
Right I'm off catch you all later 
 to everyone this week whatever stage you are at.....me thinks its gonna be busy around ere.
Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Just started a post and then my computer said No, so I will just 2nd all that emak said , good luck to everyone having tx, and also I too would be gratful if I could get a rough timescale for tx after AF details are sent, im trying to hold on to as much annual leave as I can.

Glitter   for tomorrow.


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi everyone

just had my last jab & trying stay   one step at  a time...

babypowder my tx timing was day 21 after Af Start DR(23rd dec) start injections (14th jan)days 1-13 days.scan day 6 & 13 ec 2 days later 2 days later ET..hope that helps  
betty77 ,emak,loopy1 & everyone else thankyou for your kind words & thoughts..  

  to everyone ..


----------



## Sue30

Hi there - I haven't posted for a while - yes been a lurker, so apologies for that - life has been abit hectic - but we have been to Origin for our initial consultation and AT LAST WE HAVE ANSWERS!!!!!!  After 2 years a problem has been found - an issue with the little swimmers - this is after his 3rd SA! My DH has been great - I really thought he would have taken it badly and we were given a number of options moving forward  (repeat etc) but we have decided to plough ahead with ISCI. It is a relief to be honest that there is a reason if that makes sense to anyone and we are both very positive as treatment will hopefully start this month or next! 

Girls - I really do hope there is some lining thickening going on as we speak and Betty - so glad everything went well today and   for lots of little embies tmw! Just on your point - we are only being offered a SET (unless the embies are of bad quality) but on the brighter side - you get a free FET (only pay for drugs) - boy, what a bargain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I rather fancied twins myself - I thought it would mean you would have a ready made family, no need to put yourself through another treatment!

Glitter Girl -   for tmw - many happy returns - I am a total fan of reflexology!

Lots of luv

Sue30


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies,

sorry but im a serial lurker, but just wanted to say we had our consultation with origin 6th jan, the consultant said he would prefer to do SET as we where good candiates but that it would be our decision but as we can only afford one private try i would like two put back anyway af came last tuesday so i rang them but i still havent received my schelue how long before it comes ?

o and just to let u all know my gps practice is funding my drugs for icsi they have said they will pay for 1 cycle but no more 

just wanted to wish all the ladies good luck with tx 
God bless u all xxx cathy.


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Hope this helps: I started AF on 20th october, posted form that afternoon, Schedule arrived 28th. Pre tx appointment was 5th November and I started d/r on day 21 which was 9th November. Had scans on 1st and 5th December, scxan on 1st December was originally put down for the 30th November but couldn't get to RFC due to bus times on a Sunday so it was moved), EC was 8th December and ET would have been 11th but I had to have freeze all of embies due to getting 27 eggs at EC.

For FET, AF came on 21st Jan (4 days late), phoned RFC straight away and schedule will be sent out in 7-10 days so hoping to get it this week. D/r will be starting 10th Feb and RFC told me that timescale for FET is similar to IVF which puts ET at mid March. Will be in England for Easter weekend as friend is getting married on 12th and DH and I have been invited to evening reception. Not booking it cos if I get BFP, I'm not flying, will use rail & sail instead. Will use suitcases with wheels on and DH will do the lifting. We have one of those trolley things that I can put my hand luggage on to save carrying that or would I be ok with a backpack evenly loaded? Also my cousin is home that weekend and it's been a while since I saw him and we're pretty close.


----------



## lia.g

Glitter -    Reflexology set sounds great  

Betty - Thinking about you today and   for good fertilisation 

Bundleofjoy - Hope you're doing ok and sending you lots of    for tomorrow

Angie - good luck with scan today. Hope that lining is thickening up nicely  

Meadow - Welcome to FF.  As the others said, waiting lists for FET depend on which board you are and also which consultant you are under.  Best just to contact the RFC

Shaz - How did your app go?  Hope it was positive news  

Emma - You get your schedule in the post with an appointment date on it.  I got AF on 1st June.  App was 18th June.  Started d/r spray on 21st June and Injections on 24th July with e/c on 3rd August.  Bet you can't wait to get started!

Sue - Thats great that you now know what the problem is and can proceed with ICSI.  Good luck with tx.

Well girls, not much new with me, just hoping and praying the lining is thickening as we speak for scan tomorrow.
On the topic of SET I have to say I think its obviously a very personal choice but I have to say I agree with Cate.  Would rather risk twins than a BFN but can also understand why some people might not.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi ladies

betty good luck for today hope you get good news.

did you all hear about the lady in amerrica gave birth to 8 healthy babies today whooo!!

as for me had another scan today doctor measured it 3 different ways, they meassured at 7 1/2mm 8mm and 9 1/2mm!!! HAPPY DAYS IM SO HAPPY!!
i started the pressiers today and now praying my eggs survive thrawing so roll on thursday.
Lia is your transfer going ahead tomorrow, i wish you all the best!! Is it painful getting them transfered?


----------



## lia.g

Oh Angie thats brilliant news, you must be so pleased     Gives me some hope for an improvement in mine tomorrow then!  No just a scan tomorrow then transfer possibly on Friday so I'll be a day behind you now.  I'm sure you can't wait till Thur    Most people say transfer is relatively quick and painless.  How many embryos do you have?


----------



## Angie Baby

i have 8 stored so pray that they are ok and they are good quality. at least you have an extra few days then for things to improve they are bound to improve dont worry too much i know its easier said than done. how many have you got stored?


----------



## betty-77

I have just received the call and i have got *10* of my 12 eggs fertilised. I am so so happy. ET is thursday at 09.20   

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Angie - We have 21 but they were all frozen at day 1 so have no idea what quality they are!  

Betty - Thats brilliant news    You and Angie will be having transfer the same day then and me the day after hopefully.    for us all.


----------



## Babypowder

Betty well done, 10! did you give your hubbies    something special?!

Well done Angie fingers crossed for Thurs for you and Betty   .

Lia    for your linning, though i'd say your on your way PMA .

Thanks Cate, Boj and Lia for the Schedual(sp?) I know emak wanted it too, I especially needed an idea because I was trying to work out what AL I have left and said to DP you better prepare your boss that your going to need time off, you dont need to be at every app but ec and et are the most important ones..........................he said to me if I cant get off could your mum take you?
I said last time I checked she didn't have sperm   me what am I living with   , don't know when he was planningto give his  . Men!

BP .


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to add in his defence he says I talk in riddles-he doesn't know all the 'code words' like AF, ET etc, bless him you do have to spell it out and now of course he will be there   .


----------



## yellazippy

_*Hi To All
Betty i`m so very pleased to hear your FAB news 
I`ll be thinking of you on thursday morning  
I haven`t been on-line for weeks,just back from 4 days in Amsterdam with my DP
Thought i`d have a lurk and OMG where has everyone come from  
It was soooo quiet after xmas now the site is buzzing
Good luck to everyone with their tx
My own won`t be until later this year but i will keep checking in to see how everyone is doing
Take care 
Yella*_


----------



## betty-77

hello,

yella so glad to hear from you  

Sue 30, great to hear things are moving in the direction for you.  keep us posted.

bundleofjoy how are you today? hope your feeling a bit better, best of luck for tomorrow will be thinking about you.


Angie happy days on your great news - we will both be for et on thursday - i'll be thinking of you

Lia good luck for tomorrows scan and i'll be thinking of you on Friday for your et 

When i got my call from origin this morning the embriologist again mentioned SET.  Only this time she made out that i would not have the final decision  she said if i get grade 1 embryo because of my age they were only allowed to put back 1 but if its grade 2 they could use 2.  i'm so confused now but i'm really trying to stay calm.  i have always thought i would have 2 put back and that is my preference but i dont know if i have choice now or not.  Also they didnt mention anything about free FET??  Ah well i guess it will all fall into place on Thursday

Betty xx


----------



## betty-77

Babypowder - in answer to your question dh didn't take any vits or supplements at all    He also didnt attend all appointments as he couldnt get time of work, he did come to most of them though.  my sister came with me when he couldnt, not that she needed to be there but just nice to have someone to discuss with when you come out.  We also had the she has no sperm conversation so don't worry they really are all the same, well mostly anyway!!


----------



## holly01

well done Betty!was thinkin of u doll and   all goes to plan

 to everyone else and good luck whatever stage u are all at...way to many newbies for me to do personals!but  am thinkin of u all as i know exactly how each stage feels to be at and just wish i was on the journey again


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: . Hope you've had a great day.

Betty: Good news that you got 10 embryos.

Yella: Good to see you, hope you move up the waiting list quickly.

Angie: Good luck, hope you get BFP.

Holly: Good to see you, hope you're well.

My schedule for FEt has arrived, get drugs on 9th Feb, dr on 10th, start Progynova tablets on 4th March. RFC have put scan to check lining thickness for 0905 on 15th but can't get up for that time on a Sunday so am going to ask if they can reschedule it for the Monday (they moved first scan during IVF from Sunday to Monday), ET is scheduled for 19th March. It says to ring at 10am to make sure we have embryos which have survived thaw, how soon would they want us to be at clinic after that, would we be ok getting next bus to Belfast which would mean it'd be near 1pm before we get to RFC or would we have to be in Belfast by then (0825 from Omagh gets to Belfast at 1010).


----------



## galaxy girl

I would take a mobile Cate - set off and phone Royal on the way. When we had thaw in Origin we were phoned the day before to get permission to thaw all 9 due to poor survival. Pity the royal could nt phone you the day before.

We got appt for Care Nottingham today. Excited and scared about going into it all again Going to get imune tests done and DNA fragmantation tests.

Betty good news on fertilization !!

Happy birthday GG


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, thanks for all the birthday wishes .

I got this e.mail today, think someone was trying to hint that im getting past it as it's my birthday  



  
Forgetter Be Forgotten 

My forgetter's getting better, 
But my rememberer is broke 
To you that may seem funny 
But, to me, that is no joke 

For when I'm 'here' I'm wondering 
If I really should be 'there' 
And, when I try to think it through, 
I haven't got a prayer! 

Oft times I walk into a room, 
Say 'what am I here for?' 
I wrack my brain, but all in vain! 
A zero, is my score. 

At times I put something away 
Where it is safe, but, Gee! 
The person it is safest from 
Is, generally, me! 

When shopping I may see someone, 
Say 'Hi' and have a chat, 
Then, when the person walks away 
I ask myself, 'who the hell was that?' 

Yes, my forgetter's getting better 
While my rememberer is broke, 
And it's driving me plumb crazy 
And that isn't any joke. 

CAN YOU RELATE Please send this to everyone you know 
because,

I DON'T REMEMBER 
WHO I SENT THIS TO!


----------



## Sue30

Glitter girl - loving the poem   - deffo reminds me of myself! Hope you had a lovely day!

WELL DONE BETTY - on fertilization ... YIPEE!!!  Sounds like the consultants are going to be busy this thursday and Friday with all the ET's - good luck Angie Baby and Lia G and Bundle of joy! I am really looking forward to a glut of VALENTINE BFP!!!!! 

ON the whole SET topic - I asked if I could have 2 by choice and was told no , only if they were poor quality embies but that they only changed their policy on 12th Jan so I would have thought if treatment started before that date then you would have the option - that would only seem fair!! And its definitely true if you only get a SET and it is unsuccessful then you will get a free FET provided you have frosties, you would only have to pay for the drugs  - £100 to £200 apparently!

Cate if I were you I would do just as Galaxy girl said - get the earlier bus and bring your mobile! I personally would want to be there early at any rate!

I'm also glad to see the topic of whether DH comes to all appointments - I was thinking for things like scans and stuff it would be ok just to bring my Mum (she loves a good drama)

Sue30 xox


----------



## bundleofjoy

its too late to do personals but    waitin list gals ,scans,dr,stimmings,ec/et & 2ww also waiting  AF to start  a wee dance             

  for all the lurkers like me  ...going to bed get up fresh &  for ec....love to all 
& ladies thanks xx


----------



## betty-77

bundleofjoy   your ec goes well today - thinking about you  

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Morning all!

Cate - Yay that you got your schedule    As the others said, I'd bring mobile and ring on way.  Will probably do that myself on Friday as we're over an hours drive from the hospital.

Galaxy Girl - Great news about your appointment.  

GG - love the poem    Can definitely relate to it!

Sue - Our consultant told us that the new policies wouldn't apply to us as we'd already started treatment!  As for bringing mum to scans etc, I think thats fine as long as DH is there for the important ones.

Bundleofjoy - hope e/c went well today.  Was thinking of you when we were up for our scan this am  

Angie and Betty -    for transfers tomorrow   for  

Well I had my scan this am with Dr Traub.  Have to say he was lovely.  Lining had only thickened slightly but he said despite that it looks like a perfect lining so I can go ahead with transfer on Friday    I asked why the lining isn't thickening and he said there's no sign of any other problems so I'm just peculiar    Gave me a giggle anyway.  Said if it doesn't work out this time they'll do a combination of patches and tablets next time round.


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter its my mums birthday nxt month going to send her that poem .
Sue I laughed when you said about your mum loving a drama, mines the same, she actually said to me the other day, I cant wait till you have to go to the hospital and then we can make a day of it and do something after , shes retired, not much excitment for her.  BOJ  .

Sue ment to say is SET just at origin or RFC aswell? I had heard the guidlines would be changing due to the complications of multiple births etc, but Proff Mcclure said i'd be getting 2 put back-though that was when we signed the papers a year ago .


----------



## betty-77

lia thats great news - roll on friday!  

betty xx


----------



## Babypowder

Lia thats great for Fri , haha did Traub really say your perculiar?  it all goes well.

Angie and Betty     for tommorrow.

I started watching Three sisters and one baby last night-missed the start of it as I came acrosss it by chance, did anyone see it? well 2 sisters worked together to give the 3rd sister a baby, they went through IVF, it was good to see all the proceedures-for eg I didn't realise it was an internal scan that detects the babys first heartbeat , I thought it was the old jelly belly, god I nearly cried when I seen it.


Anyway     that we all get to experience that joy for ourselves.    BP.


----------



## bundleofjoy

betty-77 ,Babypowder ,lia.g, Sue30, glitter girl, Angie Baby  

was looking around waiting room today thinking I wonder if one them are FF.. 
well bit sad  couldn`t get to right ovary as said would be too painful & dangerous & we only got 1 egg..   had wee cry & staff where grt..embrolgygist came over ,was so sweet said it seemed good one..   at least we tried..I know its not over yet have ring at 3 to see if DH sample has defrosted OK ... they did try I know but was so awkward & painful.. suppose at some point ya have to decide enough is enough...

well 1 wee eggie...  for wee bit jiggy & only takes one but ya know ...


----------



## lia.g

Awh bundleofjoy I'm sure you're disappoined but remember it only takes one.  Really do hope and   for positive news when you ring back.

Babypowder - yes Dr Traub did indeed say I was peculiar and my DH agreed whole heartedly


----------



## betty-77

bundleofjoy  hope your o.k.  its not over yet - as you say it really does only take 1 and there is still hope that this is your 1.  everything crossed for you     this really has been a difficult journey for you, make sure you look after yourself  

betty xx


----------



## jellybaba

Hello girlys hope you dont mind me butting in here but canyou tell me what SET means? also I notice some of you referring to only one embie being put back. We were told when signing the forms that two would be transferred - have the regulations changed? I will be really disappointed if they only transfer one embie as I think with my age being 37 now 38 when we eventually get to the top of the damn list that putting two back will def give us a much better chance of a succseful tx


----------



## betty-77

hi jellybaba,

SET is Single Embryo Transfer.  this was all new to me until this week.  What i understand is the HFEA are asking clinics to reduce multiple pregnancy rates over the next few years.  There is no law as such as to only doing  single embryo transfers.  however clinics are now adapting their own policies to reduce the no. of multiple pregnancies.  I havent heard anyone from RFC mention this as yet but i know Origin have changed their policy.  from researching over the past few days it seems that only patients with grade 1 embryo with good prognosis for tx being successful and under 35/36 will be considered for SET.  i hope this makes sense and if anyone can correct or add to this please do!!

Betty xx


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to log on and wish you all good luck there are quite a few having tx in the next month and a half.

Sue I was horrified to hear that Origin are imposing SET on you, it seems very unfair. We were recommended to have SET at our clinic in Czech Rep but I insisted on two even though I would have dreaded having twins and they went with that, its a bit much to take when you are paying for tx!

Also i know this only applies to a couple of people on here and is a VERY sensitive issue - but dont rule out the donor egg route if you are having trouble with your own eggs. If you can get your head round it, have the money for more tx and dont mind the donor being anonymous then it has the benefit of much reduced waiting lists and much higher success rates ( thats if you go abroad its 3 years here and costs£6500) My entire tx cost £2400 plus another £700 for travel and the clinic I went to had a 70% success rate.

Hope this is a fab month for everyone

Lesley xx


----------



## betty-77

hi lesley,

as i raised the topic of SET on this board i feel the need to  clarify a point made earlier.  Origin are not imposing SET on patients at all.  They are however saying that IF you are within a particular age criteria - i believe 35 / 36 and have good prognosis for successful tx and also have top quality grade 1 embie then they will only put 1 back.  i think your situation being offered SET is very different and would not be the case with origin.  i'm sorry for butting in and i hope you understand why i did, but it seemed a bit strong to say you were horrified by this and will easily cause panick to others reading who may find themselves having this conversation with consultants.  I have found myself in this situation this week and i may have to make decision of having SET tomorrow.  Its a really tough topic and one that definitley requires a bit of research to get your head around - well in my case anyway  

wish you lots of luck for the rest of your pregnancy  

Betty xx


----------



## shaz2

hi girls,

sorry no personals just a quick hello to let use all no i got all GOOD news yesterday in london. ill be back on later an will catch up with u all then..  

shaz xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girlies,

been away on a trip to england, still no letter from RFC so i guess the wait continues  

good look to all having tx right now my prays are with you all x

was kinds shocked at the sets being inforced at origin, is it going to be standard for RFC too?
was reading the threads about it, and after reading some of the sad stories about multi births its not bothering me as much now.
i guess all we wish for is one health baby, and one egg has as much chance as two.
so heres to all the   we are going to be hearing of in Feb....fingers crossed for you all girls xox

debby x


----------



## bundleofjoy

hi gals  

just  rung clinic & its over for us   the egg wasnt mature ...  

thanks for everything & good luck with your tx xxx


----------



## lia.g

Awh bundleofjoy, I don't know what to say other than I'm so very sorry for you and DH    
Take good care of yourself and each other xo


----------



## bundleofjoy

we had only decided on one attempt &  he said there about review but doesn`t think the outcome of another tx would be any different ... 

thanks for your hugs I need them at moment xx  

everyone stay   for each other ..i`l keep poping in to see all the


----------



## lia.g

Oh I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling but things will be very raw right now.  Take your time to comfort each other and consider your options so you can make an informed decision about where you go from here.  I wish you all the best whatever you decide


----------



## Cate1976

bundleofjoy:      to you and DH.


----------



## Tektron

Bundleofjoy, thoughts are with you and your DH.      Look after each other.

T.


----------



## bundleofjoy

I would just like to thank you`s all..but have few wee things to say..
1st was I done egg donation  x2 and was successful with good eggs..
4yrs ago was in London,so I have small bit  knowledge about tx & standards..i`m not dogging any where or one but I felt my standard of care at the Royal was poor..not the nurses as there lovely & do a grt job but the drug/tx thing ..
my last donation my drugs had to be changed slightly-up/down extra scans & when I noticed last Monday how poor my follicles where I did mention this about my past experience but as a NHS attempt I felt there was no room for changes..if you read my diary threw out I mentioned things I wasn`t happy with or comfortable but my concerns went un-heeded..i`m not being *****y cause we failed..i`m trying to show if you have strong feelings about how your tx is going ..please voice them..I`m not bitter at failure..i`m disappointed that I feel maybe the outcome would been different if we had had wee bit room for change..an extra scan may have helped . blood tests..I had no blood tests from I was offered my tx in November..Our attempt was free but I feel for the ladies who spend 10`s/1000 ...Until  another fertility clinic is established in Northern Ireland I don`t think we will have the care we deserve...

I think i may be rambling now..sorry ladies


----------



## mollycat

hiya girlies

bundleofjoy, i fully agree with you with all my heart,
I'm awaiting my first tx on NHS at the RFC and when i tryed to discuss things with my consultant he didn't want to know and replyed all my questions with blah blah the internet  , why you reading junk on the net. 
i dont think they fully understand or care that for some of us that ain't well of that NHS is our only route we have on having our much wanted baby.
i really do think care needs to be improved here and that the consultants need to listen to each case with a sympathetic ear for maximum outcome

sorry if I'm rambling too  

Debby x


----------



## Cate1976

The nurse at my pre tx appopintment for IVF back in November said for me to look online to find out which foods are ok in pg. She also said to be careful about using internet to get info as some info online may not be accurate for individual cases.


----------



## holly01

Bundleofjoy i am so sorri to read ure news and just wanted to do a wee qyickie to u as i totally agree with ure post re RFC!
when we had our nhs go alot of things wernt very accebtable and then when we did get our BFP i phoned them and told them that i knew i had low progestrone levels from doing the Napro prog and that i if i got pg i was to have extra progestrone support and i was treated the same BLAH BLAH BLAH~what wud i know and leave it to the experts was what the nurse told me and there ye go i miscarried    i feel the rfc have a lot to answer to to alot of us and they dont seem to give us 100% and seem to talk about the next time adjusting meds etc...i feel very angry.
mollycat i know also what u mean about the doc sayin about the internet!!only for it and FF and INUK i wuda been a complete dummy when doin our 1st (and prob or last) ivf cycle! and when i had severe diahorria after my bfp and contacted the local nurse she said the same stop looking at the internet and relax.....ah hellooooo!i knew something was wrong inside my body but noone listened..............
i could go on and on and on and.......................................
anyway      to all who need them today
oh by the way i am one of the lukers


----------



## Angie Baby

so sorry to hear your news bundle of joy this journey is so hard. hope you can try to feel positive for the future.

hope everyone is remaining strong for whatever part of treatment they are at.

as for me i got some good news, the embrologist phoned me they thrawed 4 eggs out of my 8 and 3 of them where alive so im really pleased with that. i have to phone in the morning to see how they are doing and then they can grade them tomorrow, so pray that they do well tonight and devide. my transfer will be about 12pm tomorrow so im very excited. keep you all posted. going to see give my head peace tonight as it will keep my mind off things.


----------



## lia.g

Hey Angie - Great news about the embryos.  Were you expecting the embryologist to ring you today?  I was just told to ring at 10am on Friday and they'd give me a time to come up


----------



## bundleofjoy

angie thats brill news   all ok for tomoorow

stay focused &  everyone..


----------



## Babyrocks

Fully agree with bundle of joy. Poor poor standards and protocols at both clinics despite some great staff. Don't have great faith in embryology and think that at least blastocyst transfer should be available in one of the clinics. Think we need to fight for better standards. Kit being honest and hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## bundleofjoy

babyrocks..

my heads away    getting names muddles  ..grt clinic your at in London ..thats where I done my donor oh there so careful & monitoring is second til none...  to you & everyone else x


----------



## Angie Baby

hi lia, no i was expecting them to ring i thought i would just find out in the morning, i think she phoned because we had put on the form to thraw out to get 4 alive and she was not sure weather to thraw another set of two to get a few more alive, i was happy with 3 alive cause that means that if this time round it does not work then we will have 4 left stored. i still have to ring tomorrow at 10 o find out how they are doing etc. she said that the 3 alive look good so far.


----------



## lia.g

We said 4 live as well so I might get a call tomorrow then.  Best of luck tomorrow   and enjoy give my head peace tonight!


----------



## Angie Baby

thats strange lia we have more a less none everything the same ha ha hope we both get good results from it.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi BOJ, so sorry to hear your news  , take your time and you and you OH take care, I see you posted about RFC, I'm glad to see an honest opinion-this is something I had thought might happen, as I'd said before its that production line feel of tx, not so much the staff, but a feeling of real bog standard stay within the guidelines of tx, theres no offer of extra scans, blasts etc, im glad you have opened my eyes and will take your advice and shout loud .

Take care hun   .


----------



## bundleofjoy

thanks babypowder  

I think if extra tx is needed it should be offered..it colud be classed as a bolt on   if i`d been told last Monday if i upped my gonal-f but had to buy that one well i think i`d went for it whats point going threw all this to lose it at the end..there must be a price guideline for NHS patients...do ya think ?


----------



## Babypowder

Lia Angie and Betty good luck for tomorrow and Friday   .

Hi to everyone else, and Cate ment to say great news bout your schedual.


----------



## Babypowder

There must be a certain price bracket, its ridiculous, they do the bare minimum it would seem, but like you say why let someone get part way there and because of cost risk tx not working at all, they'd be better telling the truth and giving you the option to pay for the rest, eg bloods, scans, rather than probably having an idea what they've done isn't enough, and like you its not that im *****ing, I will be greatful to the RFC for all they give me, when my tx starts, but at some point we're going to have to shout for better services.


----------



## mollycat

sending all my best wishes and special hugs for them going for tx and et tomorrow and friday


----------



## bundleofjoy

for all the starters,lurkers,et,ec,scans,2ww & stay positive ladies


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,my god I've only been away 2 days and have loads of pages to try and catch up on ,so please forgive me if i miss out on anyone.
Bundleofjoy im so very sorry to read of your news ,you must be gutted i know i would be.Take care of yourself   
Betty many congrats on the brill fert rate I'm sure your well pleased.
Shaz I'm delighted for you Mrs .keep me posted on whats happening doll.
Girls there is so many of yous all going through tx this week i cant keep up ,so  to all of yous i will be thinking of you all.
I *still* haven't received my appointment or schedule ,think i might give them a ring tomorrow to find out whats going on as we both need to book time off work etc ....hopefully its in the post 
Regarding the SET debate is it really true that if you have a SET and it fails you get a free FET I suppose if thats the case i wouldn't be as opposed to it BUT I'm guessing that due to my age(nearly 35) i possibly wouldn't be asked to do it ,i really wouldn't want to have to make that decision though ,so good luck to any of you ladies who maybe in that position this week.
Catch up later
Emma xxx


----------



## Sue30

Evening

Bundle of Joy - sorry to hear your news today    

Betty and Angie Baby - good luck for tmw xox

I really can't believe (well I can) some of the stories of mismanagement of treatment - I understand the NHS is stretched for funding but it is really no excuse for treating patients as if they are on a conveyor belt and one size fits all! Ohh I am  

Sleepy tonight so heading off to bed

Sue


----------



## Cate1976

Angie: Brilliant news, hope your embies do well tonight.

DH and I have signed forms to thaw enough embies to get 4 live ones and then best 2 picked for transfer, we signed forms on 31st December and nothing was said to us about SET. If it is I'm going to say I've researched it and would rather have 2 embryos transferred and 'risk' twins to get 1 baby than have 1 embryo transferred and get BFN.


----------



## betty-77

back from et.. of the 10 fertilised eggs only 2 were good enough so no frosties for us.  However i am really pleased that i have had transferred 2 embies.  1 is grade 1-2 and 8 cell and the other grade 2 and 8 cell.  i think that is really good    

i was worried et wasnt going to go ahead.  i've been in a lot of pain since ec.  he scanned me and my right ovary is very swollen.  been told to look after myself, keep drinking water and moving legs and phone if anthing changes, so obviously still signs of ohss.

Angie i've been thinking about you, i hope everything is o.k

betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Betty - great news that you've got your 2 little ones back on board    Must feel so sureal!  Now for the dreaded .     for a    Are you taking any time off work?

Angie - hope all is going well with your FET


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls just back from getting my eggs tranfered, two embros where transfered both grade B so im well pleased they where both 4 cells but she said thats what they should be at this stage as they where only thawed out yesterday, she also said that their pregnancys come from grade A and B so fingers crossed. the procedure was pain free glad to say i was just very nervous! now for the awful 2 week wait im the most unpatient person ever. my other embro was only a grade C and she said if it had reached grade B they could off re frozen it but i pleased with how things turned out. this sounds stupid but when i was walking back to the car i was walking so slowly and with my legs close together  im scared now to pee incase they fall out   im wetting myself  

glad your transfer went well betty just look after your self because i had OHSS and ended up in hospital for 3 days its not pleased.

good luck Lia for tomorrow hope your embros and good, did they phone you today??


----------



## lia.g

Angie thats great news, two healthy embryos back on board.  Really hope its a  .  Its funny the things that go through your mind but I'm quite sure its safe to go to the loo    I'm dreading the   as well.  Not a very patient person either  

No call from the hospital as yet.  Not sure if thats a good sign or not.  Talking about worrying unnecessarily, I was thinking last night "imagine if I ring on fri and they've forgotten to thaw my embryo"    

I didn't realise they could re-freeze embryos if they're good enough.  Thats interesting.  Haven't a clue about grading either but yours sound really good.  Are you taking any time off work?


----------



## Angie Baby

you might get a call soon i got a phone call about 4 o'clock, or they might not need to ring maybe all 4 of yours are alive. they grade them between A and D it goes by how many cells they have split into. try not to worry about it the procedure is over so quickly. Im glad i have some one to go through the 2 week wait with we can share what syptoms we have along with betty too.


----------



## lia.g

Yeah was just saying that to DH last night.  Good to have others who understand how it feels.
How long were you at the hospital for?


----------



## Angie Baby

i got there at half 12 and was out by 5 past one, i spent longer in the waiting room than getting them in . im just going to relax for the rest of the day back to work tomorrow. im glad i have 4 more stored just incase. but hope i wont need them for a few years yet. you should even give them a call soon just to see if they have thawed them yet and if they are alive.


----------



## Babypowder

Wel done Betty and Angie, take it easy now and keep those little emmbies snug, you both sound like you got good grades ,

Now the dreaded tww, hopfully you can keep busy, not doing too much, no baths etc and plenty of water, its soo exciting!

BP


----------



## Cate1976

Betty & Angie: Great news,  for BFP's for both of you.


----------



## Lesley08

Good luck to all those who had et today take it easy sending you lots of    

Lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

Angie and Betty, wishing you both the very best    .

Lesley, how you keeping?


----------



## emak

Betty ane Angie
           
Hope the   isn't too bad.
Lia   for tomorrow hun.
I will be thinking of you all .


----------



## betty-77

thanks for the good wishes everyone  

Angie i'm chuffed for you, 

Lia best of luck for tomorrow

heres to the 3 of us for our 2ww   

Betty xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Delighted for Angie and Betty on reaching the PUPO  . Wishing you lots of lots of luck for it.


----------



## shaz2

good luck to all girls on 2ww... and to all on tx at momment...xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Oh omg there are so many girls on here now ........its so hard to get up to date!!!!!  

So much has happened    

To start with i would like to welcome everybody that has joined in the last few months      

I will have to stop lurking    lol 

No news from my end of things still playing the waiting game ....... 4-6 months hopefully fingers crossed   

Good luck to all the girls with ET, FET, WW2 and generally with tx and not forgetting the girls that are already pg   

Just to repeat my self again OMG i have missed so much and were did everybody come from lol 

Luv Ladyhex


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi ladies, for those of you who don't know me my name is Anita and I was quite a frequent visitor to FF whilst undergoing tx last year.  My journey iro TTC came to an abrupt end when I separated from my DH last August.......these things happen unfortunately.  I wish all the girls considering and undergoing tx all the best.    

Now, for those of you who do know me........what's the  craic??!!!  I can't be  reading through all your posts, cos I'm a lazy beatch, so just blinkin tell me!!!

Hope you're all doing well........even though I've taken a slight detour where TTC is concerned, I will never forget the comfort and support I received before, during and after my tx from my FFs.  You're all one in a million........

Anita
xx


----------



## mollycat

a big welcome back to Mrs AB and hiya to ladyhex

just wanted to wish Lia a big   with et today   it all goes well for you..

fingers crossed for Betty and Angie now in their   

everyone else keep the faith........  

babypowder.....you think that letter will arrive today  

sorry not to mention everyone, on my way to work..... take care and big hugs xox

Debby x


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning Ladies 

Hi mollycat ....you were early this morning   

Mrs AB hows things going with you ....hows the last fews months been for you? 

Don't start work til 2.30pm to day and really cant be bothered.  Would love to just sit on the settee with my quilt and put the heat on  

Betty and Angie good luck for your  

luv Ladyhex


----------



## Babypowder

, Lia hope everything went well for you today,  Betty and Angie, how do you feel this morn? make sure your being waiting on hand and foot, with that precious cargo on board.

Mollycat,     you can't get in your front door later, cause of that BIG envelope thats gonna be waiting  , im still a little down, but trying to think like you said and its just a random number the girl said, though, I think they may have ran out of cash, I was moving at breakneck speed now, nothing  .


So im going to go and arrange my wee wooden box I got for all my RFC stuff, then try some PMA and then get my wee niece after school  .

Later dudes BP


----------



## yellazippy

*Hi Betty,Loopy,Emak,Cate & all the newbies i don`t know yet 

Anita godd to see you back how have you been coping since your split? I hope your keeping well 

For all you ladies ET & 2WW   

Yella*


----------



## lia.g

Hey everyone

Thanks everyone for your good wishes  

Just back from the hospital.  Had two healthy grade B embryos transferred back this afternoon by Dr Williamson.  She was so nice and friendly and had actually read my notes, commenting that I'd really been through the mill to get to this stage!  Thawed 6 to get 4 live but happy with that as it still leaves us with 15 embryos for again.  Going to get into my PJs now and snuggle up on the sofa with a good dvd  

Angie and Betty - how you girls feeling this morning? Has it sunk in yet?

Lia xo


----------



## Angie Baby

awhh Lia im so pleased for you thats amazing news now for the two week wait. we both had grade B's then! its amazing news that everything went well, how did you find the procedure.

im fine this morning though every well stomach pain im thinking "wonder if thats a sign"   too early though.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Lia
Well done . Doctor Williamson also did my embryo transfer when I was at origins. She is so nice . I remember her saying. "You've good two lovely looking embryos" 
Good luck on your PUPO status


----------



## lia.g

Angie - It was a bit uncomfortable at the start when she was putting the clamp thing on but apart from that it was fine.  A breeze compared to the e/c  

Babyrocks - Yeah, was really pleased when I saw it was Dr Williamson.  It was her I'd seen when I had the OHSS and she was lovely.


----------



## sara1

Lia - I'm so glad everything went well for you today.  Time to take it easy and relax.  Let your DH spoil you rotten.  Sending you lots of     for the .  Hoping and  ing that you will get a  .

And that goes for all you girls on your  .  Hoping 2009 will be the year for lots of   on here.

Hi to everyone else.

I've just written my letter to Social Services to say that we want to proceed for adoption.  I just hope we're not in for a long wait to get started our Home Study.

Talk Soon,
Sara


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Sara, great news on the adoption.  Hope things move nice and quickly for you


----------



## Sue30

WELL DONE ANGIE BABY. BETTY AND LIA on your sucessful ET - all the very very best for your   

Lia - we saw Dr Williamson at the Royal at our initial appointment and I thought she was lovely too!

Hoping the much anticipated brown envelopes arrived today for some  

Good luck with the adoption process Sara - I've probably said before but people across the road from us adopted last year and they have the loveliest little boy and you would honestly swear he looks like his Mum - he is gorgeous!

Hope you made it to work Ladyhex - nothing worse than motivating yourself to go to work later in the day - especially in that weather!

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Luv

Sue


----------



## holly01

well done ladies on bein PUPO      we have loads of BFP's in the coming weeks

Mrs AB!!welcome ye wee skitter ye!!was thinkin about ye one day.sorry to hear about u and DH i hope u are doin ok,if thats possible....ye hear about our weeza.....yeah she has left the boards and joined the pregnant ladies whooopeee!!i mean she has joined the bumps board IYKWHIM!!
get back on and tell us some craic 

 to all 

p.s nearly 4got to say my BF rang me at 6am from the erne she had her big boy by emergency c section and he is 9lb!!!!she was taken by ambulance blue lites flashin the whole works up the rd with 2 midwifes following, needless to say all's lucky to be alive......honestly....


----------



## Mrs AB

Shucks, Neets adopts her shy n retirin look......feels like I've never been away!!! lol Hi Holly and Yellazippy, how you both doin?

Craic? You wanna hear Craic?! Ok, we've done the split thing.....awful time but I had to go with my heart and I just wasn't happy, tbh I feel much better and contented now that I don't have to think about IF issues anymore......I became all-consumed by it - which was my fault - cos I allowed it to........anyhoo, living with my mum (passion killer or what! lol) she's treating me like a blinkin tearaway teen (I'm convinced that every time she looks at me she sees me in a wee girlie dress and pigtails...) I'm gettin lectured for drinkin too much, smokin too much, txtin too much, not keepin my room tidy and BOYS......oh my, don't get me started on the lectures about boys....I'm waiting on her to give me _the_ talk next.......lol.....

My current motto is.......Tall, dark and handsome? Apply within.......!!!! Honestly, I'm not that bad.....well, not all the time.......lol.......being back on the singles market has been a culture shock, I can tell ye......men are very forward nowadays.......there's no dinner and flowers or coy little flirting routines.......they go straight in for the kill!!! I keep reminding them that I'm a fussy lady with principles......they lsoon loose interest after that...........and the age group!!!!! So far I've managed to pull blokes ranging from.......wait for it.......19 - 26!!!!! Neets dons a smug grin.......lol......and when I tell them that I'm.......Neets looks from left to right and whispers.....32......they like me even more, I'm guessing cos they think I'm this wild, uninhibited, experienced man-eater (I wish!).

Anita (aka Neets)
xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Girls

Good luck to Angie, Betty and Lia!!!!!!!!!!

Anita good to hear from you you sound positive which is great! Remember you will always have your FF!

SB


----------



## Ladyhex

Angie, Betty and Lia good luck 

Holly hope your BF and her new baby son are keeping well   

I cant believe how cold it is, and the weather is to get really bad.........i really cant be having it lol

Sara ..... thats really good news about the adoption   

Sue......i had the phone in my hand i dont know how many times to pull a sickie ......but its not fair on the other staff    but i got motivated in the end 





Ladyhex xx


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, Betty, Angie    To you all  .

Welcome back Anita  , wow you look stunning girl, glad to hear you are getting on well .

Holly, good news about your B.F, Hope they are both doing well 

Hi to everyone else, way too many on here now to do personals


----------



## crazykate

well well well long time no see - it's great to have you back boy have i missed you -Anita -how you doing madam

Bundle of Joy - very sorry to read your news hun    - take care and BTW I fully agree with your "rant" 

Angie, Lia, Betty -        good luck on your 2ww ladies 

Hi ladyhex 

Cate - great news on receiving your schedule    

Loopyloopyloopy and Holly, Yella and everyone else too- hellllllo

OK first of all AMH levels - apparently between 5-15 is normal.  Mine was 39.2 which means that I respond super well to the drugs which is not good as it means I am more susceptible to OHSS!!! So I am going onto Menopur and something else........oh I can't remember what it is..........and will be monitored with scans and bloods etc and my body will be telling them what to do this time so I won't have a schedule as such but like a diary instead and they have to monitor a couple of AF's before tx can start so it will probably be April before I get going again  

SETS have been introduced by HFEA in January as far a I can remember but Origin told me that as I have already had tx with them I am still eligible to have 2 embryos transferred.  If you are under 35/36 and only starting tx with them then you will only have 1 transferred.......basically what Betty said   I think it was Betty    I presume this will also be happening at the Royal which means when I get my turn there it will be SET for me........right?

Was anyone else at Origin on Thursday about 12ish??

FIL's car broke down so I've gotta take them home whilst DH fixes it.  Catch you guys later.

Have a fab weekend ladies and good luck everyone

Kate.


----------



## Ladyhex

LoopyOne .....you are so right......if you miss one day the pages just keep going and going 

CrazyKate.....This TX could work better for you......... as you said your body will be doing the talking and there is nothing better to listen to at times   

hope everybody is having a good weekend?

hope you ladies on your 2WW, are being pampered BIG time

Ladyhex XX


----------



## Cate1976

Neets: Good to hear from you. You seem to be coping really well and having a good time.

Angie, Lia & Betty:      for you.  for BFP's from all of you.

Holly: Congratulations to your friend.


----------



## emak

Evening all
Anita how the heck are you ?Sorry to hear about you and DH .....but you do seem to be enjoying yourself 
Girls all this talk  about SET has got me thinking ,will the RFC be adopting this policy too.I recieved my schedule yesterday   start d/r feb 9th and e/c planned for March 19th...do you think that i will be asked to have a SET? I turn 35 on march 30th !!!! I cant wait to get started feel like i have been waiting forever for this.....i am soooooooooo nervous but also very excited 
How are all you PUPO ladies doing? Im having a very quiet weekend just chillin ,is anyone doing anything exciting?
Catch you all later.
Emma


----------



## lia.g

Morning  

Emma - yay great news about the schedule    I'm sure you can't wait to get started.  Not sure if the RFC have brought in the SET policy yet.  You should ask at your pre-treatment appointment.

Crazykate -   with tx

How are my fellow   ladies??  I've been fine.  Just relaxing and keeping positive, although I do realise its very early days.  Think the 2nd week will be much harder  

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes  

Hope everyones having a lovely wknd.  We're off to my parents for lunch and then I expect we'll be glued to the footie this afternoon as DH is a big liverpool fan and they're playing chelsea (apparently its a very important game haha  )

Lia xo


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning Ladies 

Its so COLD   

Lia ....men and there football haha    its always important ( thats what they tell us ) lol 

didn't win the lottery so back to work tomorrow  

Cate   for TX 

sorry if i have forgot anybody 

Hope everybody has a good day 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Sue30

Morning 

I totally agree about this morning Ladyhex - its freezing!!! My DH is trying to persuade me to go to the gym with him this morning and i am wondering about (of course still in my pj's) like a sultry teenager trying to avoid him!!!! My motivation for exercise has just gone totally out the window!

Great news that your schedule has arrived Emma -  

Hi CrazyKate - wasn't at origin on Thur but hopefully will bump into you over the next while - am just waiting for the delightful AF to appear this week to let them know of her (ususally dramatic) arrival! Did they give you any indication of which cycle you would be starting on - the nurse had mentioned that it might not be this one due to planning (which is fine) and now I am freaking out they won't take me on my next one either - it was just something she said about there being no waiting lists ... BUT .......!!!! My AMH was 31 something and i was told exactly the same as you - would also be susceptible to OHSS! We're going for iCSI and as I'm 32 twas told I would deffo be getting a SET but after hearing a few things on here I think I might push for 2

Going out for lunch later with parents too Lia - it will be some pantomime as my dad is on crutches after a hip replacement a few weeks ago and my Mum has torn her cartlidge in her knee and is awaiting surgery also - so limping very badly and should really be using a stick if her pride would allow her! They are both in good form though which is the main thing!

Holly - that was some ordeal for your friend - glad to hear both well!

There is nearly a weekend over for the 2WWers! Time is flying past! HOpe all is well

Sue xox


----------



## summerhill

Hi Girls
        Maybe someone can fill me in. Not to sure on the procedure now for ICSI, have just been for Blood screening and am just wondering, if any ones know will they still replace two embroys or has it changed to one already, should be going for procedure before end of March


----------



## betty-77

how is everyone?  Hope you have all had a great weekend, anyone do anything nice?

Emak, delighted you have got your schedule - you will be amazed at how quickly the time will go in from here,  wishing you loads of luck   


 Big thanks to everyone for all your good wishes and PM's.  I still cant quite believe its me thats on the 2WW  

Lia and Angie- how are you both feeling, I think this is going to be the longest 2 weeks in history!  Are either of you doing or not doing anything differently??  When is your OTD - they told me Friday 13th (Lucky for some eh!!)

Mrs AB - sorry to hear of your break up but sure seems like your having fun, good to here from you.

Shaz - have you any news for us on how you got on in London?  Hope its all good  

 to everyone else including our lurker friends  

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Hi Betty

I'm testing on 13th as well    Of all dates hey  

I've decided to take the 2 weeks off work as I have to spend 2 and half hours driving each day to and from a pretty stressful job. But not just gonna sit round worrying.  Have organised to get out plenty with friends and family.  Girls at work have given me a pile of girlie dvds to watch and I've bought myself a learn spanish cd (we go to tenerife regularly to visit friends who live out there. Have just booked to go again in March so would be nice to speak the lingo) Just been doing things as normal really although trying to eat a bit more healthly.  Feeling very tired today but didn't sleep too well last night. Was very restless for some reason.

What about you?


----------



## Tearful

HI FF 

Lurking again.  It's a hard job being a lurker you know! You might not be on for a day or two (or more) and when you pop back in there's way to much to catch up on! What was that old BT advert---'it's good to talk!' Well my goodness, we don't have do it on here. Some more than others! 

I have had a busy weeekend as have had my mum up. She's still here actually so alas again i can't stay on too long. Will have to set a day aside next week and try to write down everyone's name and where they are at at the mo! 

Good Luck to all wherever you are in tx or waiting game!   
Special wee  to all fellow lurkers .

Can anyone please tell me *when you are recieving ICSI does everyone have a spray to take first * and then injections or do some go straight to injections on day21? Any help in answering this question would be a mega help to my dilemma at mo. 

xx


----------



## betty-77

Hi Lia,

i'm pretty much the same as you.  I'm also taking the time off work, also drive quite a distance each way and can be stressful once there!  i'm trying to keep everything else normal as i can though, just avoiding heavy lifting and doing anything too strenuous, just plan to try and enjoy the next couple of weeks chilling at home.  i'm still quite tender but am feeling lots and lots better than i was thankfully as i was really quite worried for a while.

Tearful, you will take either a spray or injections (i think rfc always use spray?) to down reg 1st and then you go on to stimms and this is where you will take another injection and get a couple of scans.  as for timescales for each stage they tend to vary slightly for different people, hope this helps.

Betty xx


----------



## Tearful

Betty77 and Loopyone 

Thankyou so much for your replies and help. Tell me down reg - how long is this for and do you get scans during this part? Then stimms- is this for 2 weeks wherein you def get scans. ?

My dilemma is that A/F due any down now and then have to count my 21days. I am due to start a new job on 10thMarch where i have to go to London for 6days training. If i was taking spray and didn't need scans then i think time will be ok. But if i start injections with scans then i may not be able to take new job as i must go to training and they can't know what i am doing just yet!

Call me thick, but does everone d/r first then stim?   I'm terrible- i had read and learnt so much about this when i first started but as have been on waiting list etc so long i forgot and decided rather than torture myself for the last 2yrs that i would learn again when time came. But OMG it caught up so quickly!  

Thanks again for your help.  

P.S Betty- thankyou for your PM! It was lovely.


----------



## betty-77

Hi Loopy  

How's you, had a nice weekend?  Not stressing too much just yet     mmmm well my DH may say otherwise  

It feels strange not having injections to do everyday I feel a bit like i'm not doing anything to help this along anymore     - yes i am a bit of a control freak lol.  Not sure how much is o.k to do with regards thinks like cleaning and ironing and all the usual day to day things but i guess if i feel its wrong i won't and i shouldnt go too far wrong.

any bizz for us??

Tearful - don't worry about asking questions thats what the sites for.  Very unlikely that you wont downreg 1st as this stops your natural cycle and prepares you before starting stimms.  Although until you get your schedule you wont know how long you need to d/r for - i was around 2 weeks i think.  don't know of any reason why you couldnt be away during this time, so long as you mention it to your consultant.  I would say if you have any concerns to contact the nurse or consultant and try to put your mind at ease.  As for stimms again time will be different depending on how your body responds but yes you will have at least 1 or 2 scans during this time - i had 2.

Betty xx


----------



## Tearful

Hey Loopyone and Betty77  

Thankyou soooo much. You have both taken a weight of my shoulders.   . Over the next lot of weeks, my lurker status might change !   I could end up on here a lot more often! 

Good luck Betty on your 2ww (and anyone else who is there)   

xx  

P.s I had better sign off for now as my mum keeping herself company while i've been on this. Have to get ready to drive her home.


----------



## Cate1976

Tearful: It does vary from person to person but this was my schedule for IVF. Not sure if ICSI is slightly different though.

D/r started day 21 which was 9th November.
Stimms started 26th November.
Scans were 1st and 5th December.
EC was 8th December and ET would have been 11th but had to have freeze all of embies.

You probably know this but the spray will need to be in a plastic bag which is resealable and no more than 20x20cms (small freezer bags which have pressable closure are ok). Also if you're stimming, you'll need drs letter for the needles. More details on rules are on http://www.ba.com and click on airport you'll be flying into. Here's link to Belfast International rules http://www.belfastairport.com/en/news.asp?id=298. I've flown a few times since the liquids restrictions came in. Hope this helps.


----------



## betty-77

hey loopy,

sounds good to me    ive been in my lying about clothes since ec last Monday   
Have only had quiet weekend myself since before christmas, not even a glass of vino    must say i didnt miss it while injecting but now i would just love a wee glass    no point now though and once i know i'm pg i wont want to again anyway (like my positivity there  )  like the sound of the omagh meet but too far away for me.

Tearful good luck - it will all work out o.k for you, try not to stress.  chat soon

Betty xx


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls hope you all are having a nice weekend its so cold supposed to snow tonight!! 

betty, Lia hope you both are feeling ok, yous are lucky to be off work for the 2 weeks i have to work but i have booked my test day off, thursday 12th Feb. I am just trying to carry on as normal through out the 2ww! though not lifting heavy stuff etc and resting more, keeping hope to get some sympton as a sign to put my mind at rest.


----------



## shaz2

quick hello as going de pics soon... 

stats has been introduced in royal from january, dr trubb told us on new years eve when we were up...sorry to be bear of bad news..  

london went well, womb all intact bar having wee stitch to go in during pregnancy..  

emma...congrats on schedule...hope 2 chat 2 u tomorrow if ur on.. 

hey mrs AB welcome back, delighted ur doing well, keep it up girl ur an inspiration    

girls ill catch up tomorrow as loads of pages to get through...lol..sorry not many personals jus diving de pictures...lol

c ya..xx


----------



## Tearful

Hi Shaz2  

So what did you go and see in pics? Hope you had a good night. x

Tell me , what are stats?   

xx


----------



## weeza82

Okokokokokok, I have de-lurked!!! I may not post much any more (damn t'internet bust in work is still rumbling on) but I do still keep up with y'all!!!!!

Neets, good to see you around lady! Missed ya, but am liking your specification for men    LOL at your mum nagging at you, but does she make you your tea every night for when you come in from work? That must soften the blows  

Gosh, all you ladies on the 2ww, I hope you are all keeping relatively sane! It seems such an anti-climax when you reach the 2ww I think, no injections, no fuss, just hanging around in a sort-of limboland! I'm really hoping for good news for all of you and take it wasy everyone. The nurse in Origin told my DH he had to do all the cleaning and housework and just do as much as he possibly could for me on the 2ww. Make the most of it       

I am very shocked at the introduction of compulsory SETs here. Shouldn't that really have been announced or discussed at the support groups? It just seems to have crept up very stealthily, as if the clinics know it won't be a popular choice but are trying to avoid a commotion..........  I know in England SET is routine in many clinics and does have good success rates, but I would have thought it courteous for the clinics to inform patients and those on waiting lists of this important change in procedure. Maybe I'm just rambling..........

Oooh, this may be more relevant to the "oldies", ,ie those who were about round July time when I cracked... my sis is due in 3 weeks! Yikes, where did that go! We are speaking again, but tbh I often have to restrain myself from strangling her lol! Honestly, I have never seen someone so dis-interested in the imminent arrival! My mum had to drag her pram shopping last week (and she has since discovered the pram she bought doesn't fit in the boot of her mini which she refuses to change), she hasn't been to one ante-natal class, she hasn't packed her bag or bought a single solitary thing in preparation!!! On the flipside, it's like my parents now only have one child, HER!! It's all they can talk about or focus on and she lapps up the attention. If I didn't laugh I would cry lol! 

As glitter said, there are too many here for personals now, but hi to everyone, I hope you aren't too cold today! I must try and do better with posting   (Holly, hope you BF and her "wee" man are ok though!)


----------



## mollycat

girlies

got my big letter from the RFC today..... yikes now I'm scared 
me and DP are up for bloods on Wednesday and then the big wait for Feb's A/H which isn't due till the 24th  

wishing all you on 2WW all the best of luck and hope your not stressing to much

kisses and hugs to all   sorry for no personals ( kinda in a daze )

Debby


----------



## lia.g

Hey everyone

How cold is it today?!!  Snow is definitely on the way   

Weeza - glad to see you've de-lurked  

Shaz - great news about London  

Molly - yay, great news on your letter arriving.  The time will fly in now  

I'm actually scaring myself at just how relaxed I am (its really not natural  )  Just been into town for lunch with my mum and then went to B+Q and bought a whole pile of nice silver light swiches and socket covers for the house    DH reckons we'll be broke by the end of the two weeks if I keep sitting around the house noticing improvements which could be made  

I'm sure its just early days and the nerves will kick in very shortly but for now I'm just staying positive and keeping the faith 

Lia xo


----------



## mollycat

oh lia,

glad your so relaxed, its the best way to be, don't think i will be so calm when my time comes.... sending lots of big hugs your way!
don't forget to rest and keep them beans warm   hehe

Debby x


----------



## lia.g

Debby believe me I haven't always been this relaxed   but I think because its taken us 8 months just to get embryos transferred back that somehow it hasn't fully sunk in yet.  I'm quite sure it will, very soon  

I'm sure you'll be fine. You'll be amazed at the strength you suddenly find when going through something like this, and having the support of the girls on here really helps.


----------



## Cate1976

Mollycat: Fantastic news, I remember the day I got my letter of offer so well.

Weeza: Good to hear from you. Glad you're back on speaking terms with your sister. Time has gone so quick since July. Could you get internet at home rather than use work? 

Lia, glad to hear you're doing well. Angie & Betty, how are you?  for BFP's from all of you.

Shaz2: Glad London went well for you.

News on me is that I'm starting to feel a bit down with it coming up to anniversary of Nans death this Sunday. This time last year I was doing all the clothes washing ready for the holiday in Portugal with my parents. Told DH and he said get on with it, don't start. I miss her so much and although I know she's not in any pain or suffering, I'm still sad that I'm the only granchild that she didn't live to see having a baby. Both my sister and cousin's wife were pg with #2 when Nan died. I know that sounds selfish but Nan and I were really close.


----------



## lia.g

Cate     1st anniversaries are so hard and its only natural to feel down.  Try to focus on the good times you had with your granny.  I'm sure she's looking down on you and willing you to stay strong for the sake of your upcoming FET


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Lia. I know she's looking down on me, the happy mempories make me miss her even more at the moment.

Mollycat: Have posted something for you on waiting lists thread.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls how are you all?

molly cat great news in getting your letter hope it all goes well for you.

Lia glad your so relaxed hope it stays like that way till the end?

im getting through it fine been on my mind but im not going crazy yet 

any symptons yet betty, Lia?

i have started getting slit stomach cramps hope this is a good sign, also got lower back pain but read somewhere that this is because of the presseries.


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,  what a cold day  .  Although when you see England I think we are lucky!!!

Lia - glad that you are feeling relaxed.  My DH says we will be broke as I have a list of home improvements I want done during adoption process so that our SW thinks our home is ready for a LO.

Weeza - just think of the panic your sister will be in when she's left with a baby and not prepared for it.    

Angie - hope you are feeling relaxed like Lia.

Cate - sorry to hear you are feeling down.  I know how you feel as I was very close to my Gran but I know that she is watching over me and would really approve of our adoption.

Mollycat - great news that you got your letter.  I am sure you are really excited to be getting started tx at last

Hi to everyone else
Sara


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies 

snow is definitely on its way now (as Lia.g said) its so cold   

Sara ..... that good you are so relaxed  

weeza ....your sister wont know what has hit her when the baby comes .....she will be pulling her hair out lol   

Cate ......my granda died just before Xmas (he was like a father to me) just keep thinking of the good times  thats keeping me going !!! 

Molly cat thats great about your letter .......all engines are go now  

Angie and Betty    


so many names to remember now lol hi to all the other girls i have missed 

Ladyhex xxx


----------



## shaz2

hello girls,

its sooooo cold, 

i got re-activated on waiting list today so number 1 again...she said should get my letter soon for march tx...  

chat soon take care and stay warm...xx


----------



## Cate1976

Brilliant news Shaz.

Thanks for all the hugs and nice messages. Hard to believe it's a year.


----------



## Babypowder

Just  a quick hello to everyone, hope ya are all well in this    weather.
 to the    those who have started   and to all the waiters like me    . BP


----------



## lia.g

Morning!

Shaz - great news on getting reactivated   

Debby - has it sunk in yet that you're starting tx??  

Angie + Betty - How are things going?  I've had a few twinges in ovary area but don't last long.  Apart from that just very tired.  Despite that, couldn't sleep last night.  Was suddenly wide awake as soon as head hit the pillow. Not like me at all.  Ended up getting up and watching tv till 4am so very tired this morning    

Did anyone get snow?  We had a light layer during the night but its turned to rain now. Miserable  

To everyone else on tx or waiting for your letters  

Lia xo


----------



## mollycat

good morning girls.....

lia... yeah had snow here in coleraine last night too, but   hehe its all gone this morning and now   went out for my 15min walk and its so  .
hope your resting up today on the sofa with a big warm blanket and plenty of rubbish day time telly?  
still in shock about starting tx soon, don't think it will sink in totally till i go to the RFC...yikes

babypowder... did you get snow last night too? roll on the good weather so we can get sitting outside again. 
hope your letter comes today x

hello to everyone else hope you are all well xox

Debby x


----------



## betty-77

Morning  

Mollycat great news on your letter arriving - time will fly be, good luck 

Wow shaz great new for you too!!  so pleased for you, keep us posted.

We had snow last night in Crumlin but its all washed away this morning -   thought dh might have got the day off  

Thanks to everyone again for thinking about us on the 2ww and for all your messages and good wishes  

I'm still feel like i'm in limbo but coping well with the wait so far    feel the odd nerve creeping in now and again of course.  it's so hard not to analyse every twinge and feeling this 2 weeks but i guess every feeling is going to be the same at this stage regardless if its af on the way or 1st signs of pg    thats what i keep telling myself anyway  

Lia & Angie - keep thinking off you both    think we are all doing really well.  not impressed with cyclogest mind you  

Hi to my oldie friends and all the newbies and lurkers   

Betty xx


----------



## Babypowder

Me again, im off today as I was yesterday, getting a new kitchen in , its completely gutted, nothing but concrete walls and floor, was all ready for the tiler to arrive to do the floor before the base units go in............................he's stuck in Liverpool , was away watching the Liverpool match Sunday..........all flights cancelled due to SNOW    raging.

So back on my puter before the electrician comes and switches me off .

Mollycat no snow for me, we live in the valley here, so it seems to skip over us though its   .

This is giving me time to think what I will do on my 2ww, probably not much to be honest, think i'll be afraid to fart , are the 2wwaiters on a 2w thread? I'm not sure if I would go on and post or not, think you can get carried away over analizing , then again, im bored stupid today and i've ony been off from yesterday. BP


----------



## shaz2

hey

well ladies hows all r girls on 2ww going? hope use r all lying up nice an warm and getting waited on hand and foot...lol ..  away for use all.. 

hows all the lurkers doing??  use no who use are...ha ha ha..

well nothing much to report on this end, jus chilling watching rubbish on tv...lol..hows everyone doing?..


xx sharon


----------



## lia.g

Babypowder - a new kitchen, how lovely!  I'd love a new kitchen but might have to wait a few years as we only bought this house 4 years ago and it had just been built  .  I love all those interior design programmes and am always wanting to re-decorate much to DHs annoyance  

I see your DH is a liverpool supporter. I can sympathise as so is mine    He's off to Madrid at the end of the month to see them play.  I try not to imagine what they all get up to when they're away  

I've had a look at the 2ww boards but not posting.  Everyone is so different so I don't want to get too caught up in analysing every niggle.  Although I say that now, I'll probably be totally obsessed next by next week  

Shaz - Daytime TV is doing my head in already. I've just been watching home and away which was a bad idea since Jack just died    Got a tad emotional   

Betty - I feel a bit in limbo as well. Think its that complete lack of control now but just trying to stay as relaxed as possible and occupy my mind with other things

Molly - good luck with your app tomorrow


----------



## Sue30

Hi all

You 2ww'ers are doing so well - being so patient - I am sure I will be climbing the walls when it come round to my turn!

A new kitchen sounds lovely Babypowder - when style did you decide to go for??

Am devastated we aren;t going to get the snow that has hit England!!!  Surely we deserve a snowed in day tooooo!!!!!!!!! HAve a box set of the 'Gilmore Girls' to watch - any one seen it? 

I feel like a coiled spring today - huge amounts of PMT! Do you know the way some months you have cramps days before she decides to show her face - its one of those months and its agony! Have to phone Origin when it arrives and think thats maybe adding to it - but don't know if I will actually get started treatment this cycle! 

ANyway - night night and sweet dreams

Sue


----------



## Babypowder

everyone, hope you are all well,

Up waiting for the next installment of the kitchen, start work at 4pm today ,  we own an ex-council flat, so its not that big, we were trying to decide since last year whether to get a kitchen or not, didn't want to spend to much, plus I kept thinking what about extra tx, DP is convinced IVF will work 1st go (no pressure there then ) so a kitchen it was-I went for gloss white units and (pretend  ) granit tops, black slate floor and grey brick style wall tiles, all tied in with a bit of pink accessories for the girlies lol, classic and easy to re-sell, im an addict of property lddder, Sarah Beeny is my hero .

 To the 2WW, Mollycat let us know how the bloods went and what Royal said. 

  to all the white envelope waiters .    BP


----------



## Angie Baby

good morning girls.

hope everyone is well.

well tomorrow will be a week through my 2ww, cant beleive it the time is flying in, i have been thinking about it alot but trying not to dwell on it too much, need to go and buy some pee sticks i am putting it off buying them incase i decide to test early. had a few symtons like slight cramps but just have to be patient and what and see, half wa through so not long now! its exciting and scary

Betty and Lia been thinking about yous hope yous both are remaining positive and being patient.


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

Angie - can't believe its nearly been a week! Gosh the time has flown in some ways but dragged in others I think.  

I'm still feeling pretty calm considering    Had a few twinges last night and a nose bleed this morning which is very unusual for me but I'm feeling a bit like I'm getting a cold so might be that.

Meeting my friend and her wee boy Zac (who was an IVF baby) this afternoon.  Taking him to story time at a local cafe which should be fun.

Bought a couple of HPTs yesterday in boots just to have them.  Wasn't until I'd paid for them that I turned round and noticed my mums neighbour standing behind me    Hoping she didn't notice    I don't intend to test early but who knows what will happen next week  

Betty - hope you're doing ok  

Molly - how did the appointment go?

Babypowder - kitchen sounds lovely  

Hi to everyone else xo


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there

i have been on the girls day out thread and have been kindly directed over here  

hope i can join in with the giggles over here ! 

im BJP .. i introduced myself a wee while ago .. long story short.. mild -MOd Male factor and just had my first IUI abandoned as i have super ovaries ! 

still now im on 2ww while having started my spray .. hope to have transfer mid -late feb.. depends on flippin AF though..


----------



## mollycat

girlies,

all went well today.... spent 30Min's trying to get into the car park at the royal and was 20Min's late for our appointment,
lucky enough they still took us and bloods done now, got the big wait now for Feb's A/F

Lia Betty & Angie  glad your all staying calm in your   your all doing so good.... 

babypowder... only saw the nurse today for bloods, my next appointment will be after my Feb A/F when they said they will go threw the drugs etc......ahhh I'm so nervous.
hows the kitchen going? I'm sure its keeping you busy lol  

BJP... welcome to the thread, Ive not been that long here either, 3 weeks i think now. loads of love and wonderful advice from all the girls so stay tuned and keep posting  

everyone else a big hello and  

Debby xox


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

Hi BJP - welcome to FF. 
2WW'ers, you all seem to be holding up well - not sure I will as patient in a couple of weeks time! Sending you all lots of   and   for you all to get  

Wondering if anyone can provide any advice on thickness of lining for e/t. All the info I can find is about people reaching 8mm, but I seem to have the opposite problem. Had scan today - e/c due next Tues - and my lining is currently 11.5mm. The Dr and nurse seemed a little surprised, but didnt say if it was good or bad. Can the lining be too thick? I'm worried that if it gets too thick it might cause a bleed after e/t.

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Thanks
T.


----------



## lia.g

Tektron - I know a girl who's lining was too think and they reduced her drugs to thin it out, however I think 11.5 is within range and if the hospital don't seem overly concerned then you should be fine.  The girl I know had a lining of 18mm!  

Debby - the car park at the royal is a real nightmare unless you're going 1st thing in the morning.  Glad they saw you anyway  

BJP - glad to see you've joined us over here  

As for me, still feeling pretty relaxed which continues to shock me    Had a lovely afternoon with my friend and her wee boy who is two and was an IVF baby.


----------



## Babyrocks

Tektron 11.5 seems ok and I'm sure the doctor would have said if they were concerned. Just think your little embies will have a lovely thck duvet to snuggle into!!!
Started down reg yesterday and got a whopping migraine. Sore head all the time as a result of the meds. Looking forward to stims as that usually sorts it out. Good luck to the 2ww ladies . Praying for some good news on this thread!!!!


----------



## Tektron

Thanks Lia.G - Thats put my mind at rest now! Currently have about 13 follies, 4 at 14mm and 2 at 12mm. Others are still quite small, but another scan Sat. Tuesday, here I come... 

T.


----------



## Tektron

Thanks Babyrocks. Sorry to hear about your migraine, the DRs can be nasty. Hope you dont have to put up with it all the way through!


----------



## Sue30

Tektron - sorry I can't help with your lining query!  I would hope if they were concerned they would have said something to you at the time!  Good luck for next week!

Hi BJP - good luck with the IUI

Debby - that car park is a nightmare around visiting times - we waited 30 mins as well to get in one day - they obviously need more car parking spaces - I'll refrain from a rant!!!  Glad to hear they took you - roll on your AF  

  I was wondering if anyone could help me with this query - as I was going through my stuff looking for my letters from the RFC to fire off an email I came across a letter I received from Dr Williamson stating that my DH's SA had been within normal limits. We tried really hard to get the detail of these results before we went to Origin (without paying the £50 fee - its just the moral of the situation) to no avail so he underwent another one there which Dr Farrag described as 'terrible' and have been recommended ICSI! We are however on the NHS waiting list for IVF which apparently we aren't suitable for due to the high number of abnormal swimmers! Do I need to let the RFC know that we need different treatment? I am quite cross as we paid for a private consultation and the consultant in question who referred us for IVF (based on I don't know what - unexplained infertility I think) didn't even bother to get the detailed results and just went on the letter we had received from DR Williamson! has anyone been in a similar situation?

THanks

Sue


----------



## emak

Hi everyone 
Hope you are all keeping warm ,its freezing  .Its been trying its best to snow all evening ,lovely to look at and thats about all UNLESS i managed to get the day off work being "snowed in" 
I really must try and keep up with all the goings on about ere ,there is now soooooo many of us now its so hard to keep track.
Betty ,Lia and Angie one week down and one to go...........how are you all holding up? I have to say you all seem very chilled and relaxed which is good sending you all lots of            
Sue sorry to hear of your troubles ,i would defo let the RFC know of the SA results after all you want the best treatment possible.Good luck!!
Babyrocks sorry bout the migraine.Is that a common side effect of d/r? Ohhhhhhh the things that i have to look forward to from MONDAY !!!
Shaz thats brill that you are gonna get started at long last ....shame we wont be cycle buddies after all this waiting together.....sure we  can go to ante natal classes together   
Debby I'm sure your delighted to be starting tx soon and i sooooooooooo know what you mean about the car park ,its a nightmare.
Babypowder your kitchen sounds really nice .We put in a new kitchen about 3 years ago and it was a nightmare.I had no kitchen for 5 weeks.We were sick of take away food and microwave meals,lets just say I'm in no hurry to do it again....think i would move house first.
Cate we are both in the RFC on the same day.You are in for e/t and I'm in for e/c on the 19.03.09 might see you there  .We have our preplanning appointment on Friday at 2.30 but have to collect our drugs first,will any of yous be at the RFC on Friday?Will keep an eye open  
Loopy ,Holly ,galaxy,glitter and all the rest of my fellow FF's HI, hope you are all well.
Chat later
Emma  xxx


----------



## Lil-Lee

Hello Everybody, I'm new also to FF have been lurking for a couple of days, but thought it was time to bite the bullet and join in. A wee bit about what has happened to me, TTC since October 2005, went to the Dr March 2006, told me he couldn't do anything until we had tried for a year, went back October 2006 did bloods & SA everything came back clear, told to go away, "it would happen". Left it a few months, then got him to refer me to the Royal, DH SA over average abnormalities on their swanky test, me irregular cycle. Did 5 months Clomid big Follies twice bad side effects, I was then taken off Clomid and told a review appointment would be 1 year away!!! (meantime both us gave up smoking- 6 months tomorrow). Went for a private appointment at Origin DH SA now perfect my bloods normal, unexplained infertility, next step IUI with injectables, sending me for a HSG to check tubes are OK first, 9 week waiting list for consultation at Antrim before the Test can be done, so ended up paying privately for that too, waiting for AF so I can make appointment for the x-ray in about 3 weeks time, if everything is OK then I start IUI at the beginning of next cycle.
Really sorry for rambling, but it feels good to get it off my chest. Has anyone else been for a HSG??


----------



## Meadow

HI 

have just posted on waiting list thread just wanted to kno how you put on summary @ bottom of your posts


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Meadow if you click on yr profile, then Forum Profile Information on the left hand side you can add your details to your signature box x


----------



## Ladyhex

evening Ladies 

Lil-Lee to FF 

Babypowder i got a new kitchen about a year and what a nightmare    it will be lovely when its finished 
Emak .......don't think this cold weather is ever going to stop lol 
sue i would let the RFC know about the test and ask why they didn't pick up on the same !!   
Babyrocks sorry to hear you are getting sore heads ..... but as you say the stims will put a stop to it  
Debby ....its the worse car park i have had to park at in any hospital  
tektron.....as babyrocks said the hospital was to concerned or they would have said  
Hope everybody on   s keeping ok 

Nothing new from me working away and still waiting 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Cate1976

Sue: I'd talk to RFC and see what they say.

Emak: What time is your EC? I have to ring RFC at 10am to find out whether we have embryos to transfer. Am planning on getting 0825 bus from Omagh which gets to Belfast at 1010, will ring RFC and get 1035 bus from Europa to RFC. Then will probably head back home.


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone

Another cold one    No snow here though.

Angie and Betty - 1 week over    How you both doing?

Cate - The RFC seem to do their e/t around 12.30/1pm.  Both Angie and myself were told to ring at 10am as well and given a time of 12.30 to come in.  I wasn't actually taken till 1pm.  And don't panic if you can't get through to them.  They didn't answer the phone to me until 10.25am  

Emma - I'm sure you're excited about finally getting started tx.  Good luck with you app tomorrow  

Li-lee -    Welcome to FF and good luck with IUI  

Morning to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks, I seen on a post somewhere that the '4-head' stick is good, headaches seem to be the side effect off DR, not to mention the stress 

Tekron, good luck with ec.

Hows the 2ww? can't believe its been a week already .  Well its snowing    where I live at last, felt a bit left out .

Kitchen has been set back 2 days, for it to be so small its turning into a nightmare alright, main thing is no washing machine is driving me nuts, doing the essentials at my mums, but I would usually have 2-3 washes a day . But im sure the  girls that would agree it was a nightmare, also know how nice it is when its finshed, I cant wait to get it all arranged...........line up my beans 

 to everyone else, and to the new girls, welcome 

BP


----------



## Ladyhex

morning Ladies 

babypowder .....awwwww snow your lucky i haven't seen one wee bit yet ....i still    for some lol 
2WW'ers one week down and one to go GOOD LUCK     
Cate it wont be long now ....you  are full steam ahead now  

I'm just of the ticketmaster website and OMG i just spent £200 on tickets (going to see Disney on ice and Pink cant  wait)

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Tektron

Mornin everyone - just lovin the snow!!!  

Sue, I have almost exactly the same situation as you. At RFC DH's 1st SA was dreadful, but his 2nd was within normal range, so I am on the waiting list for IVF. However, when we went to Origin last Nov, DH again had one really bad sample and one borderline OK. At Origin they said his levels went up and down so much they would prefer to go for ICSI as they couldnt be sure what type of sample we would get on the day it mattered. I am due for e/c at Origin next week, and really praying it works. If not we will be going ahead with the IVF at RFC. However, RFC wont change my treatment to ICSI. DH has been taking zinc supplements to try and boost quality of wrigglers in the meantime.

T.


----------



## betty-77

I cant believe its 1 week down for us on the 2ww - to think this time next week....... 
Lia and Angie - how are you?  anything strange happening - i feel strangely normal, still getting mild af like pains but have had that right from day of et so not really thinking about it too much - other than that and very sensitive boobs nothing else 

emak - is your appt tomorrow? best of luck so excited for you

Babyrocks - i got loads of headaches while d/r but it does stop with stimms.  i was drinking at least 2-3 litres of water / day and that helped a lot 

lil - lee - welcome to FF - i had hsg done a couple of years ago, for me it was very painful but turns out i have 2 blocked tubes so thats why - a lot of people have no bother with them at all.

Loopy - how you doing? hope work has calmed down a bit for you?  are you going to off for a break soon?

big hello to everyone else and good luck to everyone who has started tx  

Betty xx


----------



## yellazippy

*Hi All

So pleased all you ladies on the 2ww seem to be sooooo calm & relaxed  

Lil Lee I had a hsg done as well though unlike Betty my tubes weren`t blocked so i had very little discomfort at all 

It will be good for you to know one way or the other so good luck 

I`m in work (banbridge) and it still snowing lovely to look at but i`m afraid of slipping and ending up on my ass everytime i go over the door  

Time for a coffee me thinks 

Yella*


----------



## betty-77

Yella,
how you doing?  i'm with you on the snow, lovely to look at but i'm so afraid to leave the house incase i fall  
Betty xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks for the water advice Betty!!! Hadn't thought of that!!
Sue, I can help with this question!!! I had the  same challenge. Have been on the NHS waiting list for a year and a half. Initilaly I was on the IVF waiting list because by DH sperm analysis was border line so they decided to go for IVF at Orgins . Meanwhile I have had 2 IVFs attempts at origins (5 eggs & 2 embies 1st time and 10 eggs and no fertilisation 2nd time) With 15 eggs in total collected and only 2 eggs fertilised, Dr Williamson suggested changing from the IVF list to the ICSI list but the good news was that you do not need to go to the back of the bottom of the  list you just move across and the waiting list was actually shorter for ICSI when I moved( only marginally) Doctor Williamson said to email her at the Royal if I wanted to switch from the IVF NHS list to the ICSI NHS list. She gave me her email address. I suggest you do this. Give Doctor WIlliamson a call. She's such a lovely lady. Hope this helps


----------



## yellazippy

*Heh Betty

I was gona try to blag the day off but i knew my dad would have none of it  

Have you taken the 2 weeks off? if so good for you you seem to be doing really well on 2ww or is it a facade and your secretly climbing the walls 

I`m      you get the result you deserve

And i`m sure Cate will be pleased to hear i`m actually saying a proper for real little prayer for you all 

Keep the faith girls Xx*


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls hope hope you all are well.

we have snow today!!

well thats the first week over, so this time next week i will know, have to say though not feel very calm or relaxed now feel like i have hit a brick wall feel very low today and not positive at all, this 2nd week is going to be hard. i have been very restless in bed last few nights even dreaming about it just cant seem to stop thinking about it now. i have just had slight stomach cramps round my ovaries.

Lia, Betty how are you both any strange feelings, hope yous are remaining calm  

good luck to anyone who is starting treatment, going through treatment or waiting.


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls

its snowing here too!!! bloody typical i get snowed in on my only day off this week!! 

just popping on to see how all you girls are getting on during all your diff stages of tx, hope your all keeping well....esp the 3 girlies on 2ww!!! 
i haven't been posting much as im only waiting on tx but i check on you all everyday!


----------



## lia.g

Angie, have to say I've had a bit of a wobble today as well.  Think its only natural to have good days and bad.  Was watching neighbours (yes I really am 32  ) and there was a story about teenage pregnancy and they were doing a test and it just hit me "what if I get a negative"    Had a bit of a cry and feeling much better again now.  No real symptoms other than a few twinges in ovary area.


----------



## shaz2

hey girls, 

hows all r girls today??  

well girls 1 week down an 1 to go.  .im praying away for use all and for all those in middle of tx or about to start tx. .
         

emma good luck tomorrow u will be grand this is what u have waited all this time for so all the very best...             

girls try not to analyse everything i no its easy said than done but everyones body is different so wats a bad sign for someone may not nessesary be a bad one for u..i had really bad leg cramps at night during my last 2ww it was agonising an belive it or not i still get it, but another girl had it as well and got a bfp. so jus goes to show everyones signs r different..im so excited for the 3 girls on2ww i hope and pray this year is going to see loads an loads of bfp for us all...xx


----------



## betty-77

hey Yella, yes i decided to take the 2ww off work, trying just to enjoy the 2 weeks after all it took a long time to get here!! 

Lia / Angie hope you are feeling a bit better now    We are half way there and i think we are all doing great  

Betty xx


----------



## Sue30

Evening all 

I was snowed in today .... yeah yeah yeah!!! - well ... to be honest I could have made it in if I had really tried hard enough but at 8.30 I couldn't have got down our hill in the car and there were no buses so there you go - ended up walking over to my parents for lunch instead - then came home and had a sneaky hour in bed whilst watching diagnosis murder!!  Oddly by DH managed to make it into work - he did leave an hour earlier than me  - but it  does look bad!! I have a lovely boss and she told me not to risk anything so I didn't  

Thanks  for your responses re the transfer to ICSI list at the royal - I really appreciate it!! Think I will send an email when I get a response back about my number on waiting list - I'll give them the benefit of the doubt of not replying today due to the weather!

Lil Lee - welcome to the board!! I have had two HSG's and I found them ok - I'll not deny there was a little bit of discomfort but it couldn't last for more than 30 secs and for me it was like heavy period cramping! It was over in a flash and after going home and having a good soak in the bath I was out for a pizza with my friends that night!

Lia G and Angie - sorry to hear you have both felt a little low today -  I can only imagine how tough a 2ww is! Betty - nothing worse than sensitive boobs - hang on in there guys - we are all rooting for you!! 

Good luck tomorrow Emma - am sure you can't wait to get started

Hi to everyone else 

Sue


----------



## Babypowder

Hi lil-lee, I had a HSG at Whitabbey hospital, but the consultant from Antrim travelled down, he was called Dr McMillan. I unfortunately found it abit of an ordeal, I was screamming the place down in pain, more than periord cramps for me , my tubes where blocked so the dye obviously couldn't get through, but as you can see other girls had no bother really, think it traumatised me, even to this day I panic if anyone touches my stomache , weird I know  You'll hopefully be alright, just get yourself home and put your feet up afterwards.


----------



## glitter girl

Good evening all  ,

Nice weather we are having, eh   .

Thinking of all you girls on  ,   to you all. I do remember feeling a bit weepy after the first week of 2ww, but it does pass, so hang on in there .

Sue 30, just noticed your post about trasnsferring from icsi to ivf list with RFC. Same thing happened me. Was told i needed ivf by RFC, when i went to Origin was told it was ICSI. After a BFN with Origin Im now awaiting my NHS go with RFC, asked them to transfer me to ICSI list. They would not do that until I sent them a copy of all my notes from Origin stating that I required ICSI and they also said they will go by the sperm analysis that they do again so theres no guarantee that we will get ICSI. I would advise you to get it in writing from them that they will transfer you to ICSI list. I know also that they only do 3 icsi per month on Southern board compared to 5 ivf. Good luck, hope you get sorted  .


B.P, I too suffered badly with HSG, due to my remaining tube being blocked. The pain was excruciating when they put the dye in, will never forget that  , the nurse told me that it was similar to labour pains  . But thats just my experience lil-lee, so please dont let that put you off, as im sure yours will be fine .

Hi to all you other girls


----------



## Tearful

Hi Girls  

Forgive me for no personals. I haven't even read over last few pages to see what everyone up to. I just thought i would let you know what my email from Dr Williamson said today. Someone may have already posted this info somewhere but just incase they didn't :

(Copied and pasted this from my email so these are her words exactly):

1. We are doing SET but not for everyone. The HFEA have demanded that we have a policy in place to reduce our twinnig rate to less that 24%. We looked at the twins born last year and decided that if we had put back only one embryo for those people who had one or more TOP quality embryo we would have cut the twinning rate by about half.This applies only if you have a perfect looking embryo (not that common) We will still put back two if the embryos are very nice but not absolutely perfect. (much commoner) This is still a good pregnancy rate. This only applies in a first cycle and for patients under 38.
If we dont have a policy in place, one will be imposed on us. We suspect that we will be alowed to replace only one for everyone under a certain age so we feel its better to go for our own option.

2. No we are still adding patients to the private waiting list however iit has barely moved in the last six months. I am told that it will be up and running again from 1st April however I can't guarantee that. RFC price is currently £2781.00 plus drugs for IVF and 3210.00 plus drugs for ICSI.

3. We have only a very short waiting list for FET and it is going ahead as normal.

Hope this is of some use to some folk   

Best wishes to all no matter what stage you are at xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Tearful,

Thanks for sharing that with us . What do you make of her response?


----------



## Lil-Lee

Thank-you Yella, Ladyhex, Baby Powder, Lia, Betty & Sue  
BabyPowder & Betty, sorry Girlies that must have been terrible for you 
Sue- Thank-you for giving me some hope 
Angie- hang in there  
Baby Rocks- I  heard 4-Head really works too, I suffer with migraines, a really cold face cloth over your head and eyes, lying in a dark room helps!!! 
Glitter Girl- Thanks, what will be, will be. Anything to get a BFP!!! 
Tearful - Hello, It's sh1t isn't it, haven't they heard of the credit crunch!!!

Lil-lee x


----------



## Cate1976

lil lee: Welcome to FF. I had HSG done back in May 06 and was fine while they were doing it, slightly uncomfy but ok. After had AF type pains but not too bad.

Yella: Thanks for  ers. Would appreciate a few over the weekend as its first anniversary of Nan's death on Sunday and we were really close. I'm the only grandchild that she didn't live to see getting pg and having a LO. 

Baby Rocks: Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning all 

Its finally snowing here    and its lying yeeha 

any plans for the weekend ladies ?

ladyhex xx


----------



## Babypowder

Yeah Ladyhex snow 

Glitter if that HSG was like labour and im lucky enough to get the chance then    OMG drug me to the max please , there's no way I could cope, and I always thought I had a high pain threshold .

I have read the post over and over about the SET at RFC but just can't get my head round it, do I agree or not, I really don't know yet, but thanks for the post least we know what we might be facing .

Another ? that I often think about, if were all lucky enough to get BFP what hospital would you girls choose, I would feel obliged to go to the Royal, but my 1st choice would be the new facility at Dundonald. Any thoughts?


----------



## lia.g

Morning

We still appear to have escaped the snow, although did just have a hail shower.  I've been burning the oil constantly being at home all day  

Well todays the halfway point of the dreaded   for me.  Had a bit of a wobble yesterday but feeling ok today (so far  )  Had a lot of quite sharp twinges last night while watching tv but they soon went away and feel quite normal today apart from boobs being ever so slightly tender.

Getting a new carpet laid in our living room tomorrow morning so have to start and clear the room today. New sofa coming next week hopefully      Just planning a chilled out wknd, probably watch the rugby.

Cate - will be thinking about you this wknd  

Angie and Betty - hows it going girls?  I've just been reading through some of the 2ww pages and to be honest I think we're all doing remarkably well    

Tearful - thanks for sharing.  Very interesting indeed

Babyrocks - migranes are awful.  I used to get them all the time but strangely haven't had one since starting treatment  

Babypowder - funny I was just thinking about the hospital thing and wondering if you have to have the baby at the royal. I live in Ballymoney so it takes me a good hour to get to belfast wheras Coleraine hospital is only 10 mins down the road.  Would make more sense!

Hi to everyone else whichever stage of tx and those patiently waiting 

Lia xo


----------



## Moonbeam08

HI ladies 

just popping along to say hi !  

have been trying to catch up on all the gossip that i have missed over last couple of days but 'work'  
seems to be getting in my way !

DH went along to his GP yesterday about his skiing injury   his GP asked if we had got PG yet and DH informed him that we hadnt.. he told him i was back on THE SPRAY and had had an abandoned cycle.. the GP said (in  a knowing fashion) AH HHHHH THE SPRAY.....  I have had many reports of  THE SPRAY ....   (knowingly in reply DH said he responded) 'yes.. i know .. im trying to remain PASSIVE.... (last time it turned me into a bit of a monster ) but bless DH for realising that it was the EFFECTS and not just ME being a moody MOOOO ! Bless the GP for confirming this


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon all

Your poor DH BJP2008   

   Cate#

Babypowder i work for the SET and the dundonald maternity is lovely the home from home suite is beautiful  

hello to all the ladies lurking 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Cate1976

You don't have to give birth in Royal if you get BFP. Dr Traub told us that we could go to hospital of our chice for the birth. Craigavon would be my first chioce cos of the Midwife led unit, Royal would be next choice.


----------



## Babypowder

Lia as you've probably seen from Cates post you can go to any hospital you want, Ladyhex said Dundonald is lovely, I've had two friends give birth there in the last year and they couldn't praise it high enough, also Ladyhex will know the proper name for this im sure..... but they are the only hospital to use the new pain-relief drug, they give you a button to push (kinda like with morphine) and you push it whenever you get a pain ,
The next day after my friend gave birth, she was wondering why her thumb was so sore.........then she remembered the button 

Around the same time my other friend (how did I ever cope ) gave birth in the Royal, she paid to have a private side room, she ended up having a c-section or as she called it out the sunroof , she said she had gotten blood on the floor of her room and throughout her whole stay no-one came to clean, on the day she was leaving a girl came in with a mop, my friend said to I wouldn't bother, its been lying there for   days! . Sh said she would NEVER go back.


----------



## yellazippy

*Hi Ladies,how are you all this morning 

On the subject of the private lists being temporarily suspended at the RFC and our NHS go looking now at being a year away we have been talking about Origin

The reason we didn`t go down that route for private treatment originally was simply because Origin was so much more expense and we didn`t want to put ourselves under too much

financial strain but its now looking like an option we might be able to consider

Without being too personal can i ask the ladies that are with Origin what the costs are though i know the price of drugs is different for everyone

The RFC if i remember correctly is about £2800+drugs for IVF  

Yella*


----------



## Sue30

Afternoon everyone!!

Managed to make it into work this morning by walking 45 mins to the bus stop!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!  Still big drifts of snow and very icy up by us so no chance of me taking the car out!

Babypowder - funny you bring up the discussion of hospitals!! A few friends over the past year and a few to come over the next few months decided to go to Dundonald!! I have to say when I was up visiting a new arrival last year I was very impressed  - and is it true every one gets there own room? The one I was in was lovely with its own ensuite! We prob live half way between both the Royal and Dundonald but I was thinking if we had to get to one of them in a rush it would prob be easier to get to Dundonald .. ohh if only I had issues like this to be pondering for real!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so going to use the 'Sunroof' phrase when talking about C sections from now on ... love it!!!!

lots of     for the 2ww'ers! 

Cate - sorry you feel so down about the weekend - I'll say a little   for you too!!

Good luck to anyone heading off to appointments today  

Got confirmation from Origin today that I won't be going with my Feb cycle as they have no free slots (very busy apparently) but will deffo be going with my March cycle with EC provisionally booked in for w/b 20/4! I thought I would be disappointed but to be honest I'm ok with it - April I think is better for me as I am off for easter the fortnight before so I will be totally destressed come the 2ww all being well! 

Have a lovely weekend! 

Sue


----------



## glitter girl

Yellazippy,

When i had ICSI with Origin last august we didnt get much change from £5000 , having said that I did find the staff extremely professional and approachable at all times. If I had the money ( if only )  i wouldn't hesitate about going back to Origin. Yes it is expensive but well worth it in my view, even tho I got a BFN .  You can try to save some money by getting your fsh levels, hiv/blood tests done by your G.P. Hope this helps, wishing you well in whatever you decide to do


----------



## yellazippy

*Thanks Glitter  You can`t put a price on what we all strive for but financially it can be a struggle to meet such high costs £5000 is staggering 

Sue i replied to your pm but i`m not convinced the "system" hasn`t gobbled it up 

Hi Betty and all the other 2ww have as relaxing and stress free weekend as possible  

And to everyone else have a great weekend whatever you`re up to

I intend to catch up on a few xmas dvds i`ve yet to watch and a glass of red wine as i`ve been a good girl this week 

Yella*


----------



## betty-77

Hi yella - PM for you


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for all the messages. This time last year DH and I were in Portugal, we'd got early am flight from Dublin - Faro and parents flight from Stansted got in 1 hour after ours. Went shopping in afternoon and then out for meal in evening. I just miss Nan so much.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Hope you are all enjoying the snow!!!
We we had our pre-planning app today and all went well....just can't wait to get started.I had a wee look at the waiting list times and it said that private tx will be starting again in April but i think Tearful has already metioned it in her post on the waiting list thread.
The lovely nurse we seen gave us a leaflet to read about SET ,to be honest i'm not even gonna think about it as the decision will not be mine and if we do SET then it means we have some super embies  
Girls thank you all for your messages of good luck for today.
Quick question for any of you gals that have been through tx before...did you take the whole of the 2ww off work ,and if so did you use hols or did your DR give you a sick note? I was thinking of taking the 2nd week off on 2ww but im now liking the idea of the whole 2 weeks off.I'm not sure if my doc would give a line for tx ,did any of yous get one? 
Cate im thinking of you this weekend      
To all you *PUPO* girlies one week down and one to go....how are you all coping?
Girls gonna have to cut this short my dinner is ready.Will be back later.
Emma


----------



## betty-77

hi emak,

I've been off from day of EC and will be off until end of 2ww.  I had told my work i would be doing this though and told them this would be sick leave which i am lucky they agreed to.  with so much going on in my head i havent actually went to the doctor for a line yet    hoping now that wont be a problem, i always just assumed doctors would cover you?  

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Emma, I've taken the 2 weeks off sick as well.  My Dr is great and had absolutely no issues in giving me one. In fact he told me if I need any time after the result to come back to him.


----------



## sunbeam

Hi emak LIA.g AND Betty-77 and all you girls!

Im glad to hear when it comes our turn I will be able to take sick leave.  Think I would be that nervous that I would be unable to concentrate anyway.  Lia.G did your DR actually write the reason for your leave on the sick note?

SB x


----------



## sunbeam

Weeza82

Hi its sunbeam just wondering how you are getting on........hope all is going well!  

SB x

PS I have only recently started posting again from last summer and would love to get a catch up on your progress....congratulations!


----------



## Cate1976

I'm going to ask gp for sick note for 2ww and then if I get BFP get another to cover me until first scan. My job involves using ladders. Quick question, what is the advice on travel during early pg? Reason I'm asking is that DH and I have invite to a wedding reception on Easter Sunday, it's in England. If all goes to plan pg test is 2nd April and we'd travel over on 9th and back on 14th. If we go, we won't fly (some studies say flying can contribute to mc, others say no) but would use rail and Sail with Irish Ferries. Am going to ask nurse on Monday whether it'd be ok.


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Cate1976,

Hope this is helpful my friend came home from Canada last February and she did not realise at that stage that she was pregnant.  She did so with no ill effects.  Her family then emigrated back home in July and I know at that time it varied between airlines that you could only fly long haul up to between 28-32 weeks.I think!  She flew with no bother!

I think you should be ok on a short flight but its a good idea to ask the nurse!

How you feeling are you nice and relaxed or are you nervous?

Im hoping to take the same sick leave as you will just have to check when the time comes with my GP and employer!

SB x


----------



## lia.g

SB - Dr just wrote general debility on sick line but would have put treatment if I'd wanted him to.


----------



## Babyrocks

Cate , on  the flight situation, my friend had 5 IVFs and got pregnant on the 5th go when she was doing more flying back and forward to England than ever. Other times when she got a BFNs she was actually off work and relaxing so you're fine I think. I remember asking dr Williamson last time and she said no problem to fly.


----------



## yellazippy

*Morning Ladies

We`ve a squiff of snow over night,garden looks lovely but very cold

Thanks to all the ladies that kindly PM me with some answers 

Thinking of all you 2ww  

My ego is a bit bruised this weekend 

I had arranged a girls weekend away back in november for this weekend for 4 of my closest friends

Lets just say one of them let me down badly with no good excuse at the last minute

And to cut a long story short we had words and our friendship is most defo over

It became too expensive for just 3 of us so another of my friends invited some other people along to make up numbers

The only problem being she didn`t ask me first and i really dont get along with the extra additions so i just pulled out and

let them go ahead as they now had enough people to cover the costs

It was hard enough to give up the weekend i had arranged but now i find out the original and now ex best friend is going  

Lets just say i feel s**t on from a great height i`m both angry and very hurt 

I am a good friend whose always there when my friends need me but my DP says i do too much and don`t get the same back

Its horrible feeling my friends dont value me

Anyhow rant over i just needed to get that out of my system no point feeling sorry for myself eh 

Yella*


----------



## lia.g

Oh yella  

Thats awful hun and believe me I can totally sympathise. Going through this tx has really showed me that often its the people you think are your closest friends that let you down the most. I'm feeling really let down by my two best friends at the moment. One of them sent me a text on the day of transfer to say good luck and hasn't been in touch since. The other rang me on Thur, said she was really busy at work so only had a couple of minutes but would _try_ to ring me before I test! I just felt like saying "well don't put yourself out on my account"

My DH says the same as yours. He reckons I do too much and has told me just to back off and not contact them and they'll soon realise. In the past I have told my friends how I feel and very often they hadn't realised. I think that some people can just be so caught up in their own lives that they don't consider the impact on others. Often its not intentional but that doesn't mean it hurts any less.

It is horrible to feel that you're not valued but I'm sure you and your friend will sort things out once the dust settles. Perhaps you could write her an email explaining how you feel then leave her to consider her actions. I'm sure once shes had time to think about it she'll get back in touch.

Anyway, easier said than done, but try not to dwell on it and make the most of your wknd with DH 

Angie and Betty - Hows my fellow  girlies doing?

Lia xo


----------



## yellazippy

*Thanks Lia

I think your right about people being wrapped up in their own world and this particular friend can be selfish its always about her

only occasionally would she stop and ask about me,shes a little younger and still slightly immature i think i`ve been the big sister

rather than friend.But this is the second time we have fallen out in the last 2 years so i think theres no going back she just doesn`t

get it 

Think i`m gona be bad and have my favourite comfort food...a bacon & coleslaw butty if that doesn`t cheer me up then nothing will  

Yella x*


----------



## yellazippy

*Talking about being caught up in your own world  

I never even asked how you`re feeling this morning Lia   *


----------



## lia.g

Haha, never worry    I'm fine.  Day 8 of the 2ww and feeling pretty normal (if thats possible).  Had been having the odd twinge over the past few days but none so far today, just slightly tender swollen boobs    Trying not to read into things and just take it as it comes.

As for the friendship thing, I think you're right.  Sometimes relationships just run their course and sad as it is, if its making you miserable its best to walk away.  

Hope the bacon butty does the trick  

lia xo


----------



## betty-77

morning  

i got a letter from rfc in post this morning telling me about private list being suspended until 1st april and that april will have limited no's called for.  to be honest there is nothing in the letter that we havent heard from these boards already, just about problems with staffing at rfc and nhs patients have to take priority over private and that the extra funding is going to nhs to sort that out before things are back to normal with private again.  it did say anyone joining the private list at this time would expect a 12 month wait but didnt say how long for those already on the list.

Yella, sorry to hear about your friends, unfortunatley i can fully understand where you are coming, i do hope you if its a true friendship that things will work out.  think you are just right to spoil yourself a bit (ok a lot) today!!

Lia i'm not feeling too bad, really convinced its all worked one day and convinced it hasnt the next, have to say my head is fried now, not sleeping great either and still getting af like pains.  What about you how are you feeling?

I've got friends coming to stay with us tonight with their 6 month old baby.  We just recently got in touch with them again after years of drifting apart.  They were good friends of DH before we got together and we spent a lot of time with them in our ealy days, well before the thought of marriage, mortgages and babies!!  i'm gonna have to go get the spare room ready and get the cleaning done    hope i cope with baby in the house for the weekend    it seemed like such a good idea to invite them when i was having a good day  

Hi everyone else    

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Betty, I'm the same. Really positive one minute then convinced it hasn't worked the next. Think its because I don't really _feel_ any different than normal. Lack of sleep doesn't help either, although I have to say I had a pretty good sleep for the 1st time last night apart from really vivid dreams.

I'm sure you'll cope just fine with the baby this wknd. It'll be lovely to catch up with your old friends again and might take your mind of things.

I reckon this week is going to be a bit of a rollercoaster and we'll probably all be  before the end of it but can only hope and  for positive outcomes


----------



## yellazippy

_*Hi Betty,

I`m sure once your friends arrive and your all settled in for the evening you`ll really enjoy seeing them after so long

Though i sympathise with the baby being there at such a sensitive time for you  lets hope it doesn`t cry all nite 

I remember some of the other girls said little af type pains can be a sign of implantation so keep up the PMA girl  

Bacon butty hear i come 

Yella*_


----------



## Cate1976

Yella:      to you, I try to be a good friend to those I care about. I've been lucky enough that I've not been on receiving end of being let down by friends very often. I've lost touch with friends, some of which I was sad to lose touch with but have managed to get back in touch with loads from school/uni and the voluntary organisation I was involved with during Uni and until I moved to NI since getting on ********. I had a pretty big fall out with a friend of mine back in 2002 and it wasn't until Christmas 2004 that we managed to get back on speaking terms and since then we've rebuilt the friendship.

Betty: Hope the weekend goes ok for you and that you don't find it too hard having your friend's LO in the house.

News on me is that tomorrow is hurting and when I told DH that it's anniversary of Nan's death, he said don't go there. Have packet of Jaffa cakes though to eat.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi everyone

cate im thinking of you on your nans anniversay 

lia, betty how are yous doing. my head is also very fried too day 9 so only 5 days to go have to admit i have been tempted to test early msybe tuesday or wednesday but i have been putting it off buying pee sticks will maybe buy them on monday. the 2nd week is definetly the hardess, keep hoping to find implantation bleed which is like brown spotting apparently between day 8 and 10. i think im looking into to much symptons im driving myself cazy. still got twinges on and off each day back pain dizziness, and very tender nipples.   really havent a clue what the outcome will be.


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Loopy 

Angie - Not everyone has an implantation bleed so don't worry to much about that. It really is a head fryer. I really haven't a clue what outcome will be as don't feel much different apart from some twinges (like ovulation twinges) and tender nipples. You're brave to test early, I was just saying I don't even want to test the day I'm supposed to  Too scared or seeing a negative 

Cate -


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for the hugs and messages, it means a lot that you care. Packet of Jaffa Cakes been eaten in one go. Waiting for DH to come home to do dinner. Bottle of wine in back porch is calling me but DH wouldn't be too pleased. Might suggest to him that we drink it tomorrow to celebrate starting tx on Tuesday. It was given to us at Christmas by friends from church.

  ing for BFP's from Lia, Angie and Betty.


----------



## lia.g

Morning all 

Another cold one  Didn't want to get out of bed  Day 9 of the 2ww for me. Had a few quite strong af type pains last night but they went away and have had nothing since. Boobs still quite tender but apart from that I'm feeling pretty normal 

Going to the Ramore in Portrush for lunch today then maybe the cinema this evening.

Angie - How you feeling today? Any more symptoms?

Betty - Hows it going with your friends and their baby?

Cate - Hope you're coping ok  I think its a lovely idea to have the wine to celebrate starting tx again

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good wknd 

Lia xo


----------



## Sue30

Morning All

Hows everyone this fine Sunday morning!!!! Hope everyone had a lovely Saturday night! We went out for a pizza with my Dh's sister and her fiance who came up for the night!! They are both great criac - however my DH didn't come to bed until 5 AM  - goodness only knows what crap they were talking about until that time of the morning after a few beers - I was long gone at about 12.30, hence up bright and breezy this morning!

Hey Yella - got your pm - good luck with what ever you decide to do!!! Sorry to hear about your weekend - When you get hurt by a friend, boy does it hurt!! Nothing like feeling of being let down - some people do simply just care about themselves!!! Sounds like you have other friends who do actually care about you (even if they forgot to mention that they were inviting other people). You need to look after no 1 at the minute and if they are true friends they'll be there for you - I truly believe that! 

I didn't get a letter re the Private treatment at the Royal (will prob come on Monday) - for a while now I have been thinking how rude it is of those private consultants not to individually let us know what is happening with their lists! They were happy enough to take the money for the consultation - the least they could do is let us  know that there was a problem out side of their control!!!  

Emma - glad to hear your appointment went well!! I think you had a good point to make about SET   I am planning to take the 2ww off as sick leave as well as the week of EC and ET - yikes - I've never had a sickline before - think I am just going to say I am going in for a small operation and its private or something non discript like that!

Betty - how did you get on with the baby staying - am sure if was great if they slept all night  

Cate -   for today

Lia G, Betty and Angie -      for a BFP this week!

And Lia - am so jealous - love the RAmore - enjoy your lunch

Sue30


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon ladies its     

 -big hugs cate thinking of you today 

       for our 2wwers 

Well........much to my surprise when I contacted Origin with day 1 they phoned me back to say I have a planning appt on 24th Feb!! And if all goes to plan they expect EC to take place on 17th March     Glad the topic of sickleave came up girls cos I'm contemplating it myself this time.  The first time I just carried on as usual, second time I had a few days off and then went back so this time think i'll take the 2ww off.  Don't know whether to discuss it with my boss first or just put a line in I've never been off sick in my 14 years with this firm  

Loopy -think at Origin you were looking a good £4-5k including drugs and your £500.00 deposit! Though this time they have said ours may be a little cheaper as the drugs aren't so expensive  

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## lia.g

Quiet on here today 

Crazycate - great news about tx  I'm sure you can't wait to get started. The time will fly in.

Sue - the Ramore was lovely as always. Was beautiful sitting at the window watching the snow over the harbour. Was beginning to think we might get snowed in at one point....imagine that, how awful with all that lovely food and drink


----------



## Sue30

...and that big table of lovely desserts ... now that would have been tragic


----------



## lia.g

Tragic indeed 

I usually get the strawboffee to take away as I'm usually too stuffed to eat desert straight away. Managed to polish of a chilli beef pita followed by strawberry mouse today though


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone. Thanks for the hugs, I'm not feeling as bad as I thought I would. Wales beating Scotland in the 6 Nations has cheered me up. I'm quarter Welsh through Mum's side of the family. Off to Belfast tomorrow to get drugs for starting FET on Tuesday.


----------



## shaz2

hey this is my post from waiting lists but probably should have posted on here instead...

hey girls,

just been looking over the last few comments. i too am on the western board although i do have to say that Ive waited 6 years(although first miscarriage was near 12 years ago now!) and had to fight to even get excepted for ivf due to my husband having a previous child, so feel i can totally understand where use are coming from regarding the long wait. i also was called for January tx but had to be frozen on the list due to medical problems but since have been re activated and am currently no 1, however after reading some of the posts I'm now feeling a bit scared to post on the site in case of offending someone who may be opposed to people being re activated at top of list, or who feels they have waited longer than myself so therefore should be offered tx first! 

i genuinely feel for each and every girl either on tx or waiting tx at the end of the day everyone wants it to be there turn and we all are going through the same thing so we should be supporting each other!

The lists in general are an absolute disgrace and i totally agree with the lists being emerged to make it fair for everyone. last year myself and my husband where used in the debate in stormont regarding fertility by the sdlp party who were fighting for better service etc.. they also represented another couple who were from a different board and due to the long waiting time the lady in question since turned 40 b4 her tx was due to start so was therefore no longer allowed it on the nhs...a certain MP from a different party who opposed wat the sdlp were trying to do asked if myself and dh would prepare to be kept on list longer in order for the other couple to get tx sooner due to her age and we answered yes!!  

My point being we all want the same outcome but there is some people who are approaching the dead line so to speak regarding their age so i think that yes they should receive tx b4 the likes of me who is young enough to hold out for another year, and the only way off this happening is if lists are combined and the selection(so to speak) process changed.

sorry for the rant but thats jus my opinion
take care
sharon


----------



## shaz2

to all the 2ww good luck im   away for use...xx


----------



## yellazippy

*Morning Ladies

Its very quiet this morning or perhaps i`m the only one who isn`t busy  

Thought i`d give you some further details in the "friends" saga i had this weekend

So all my friends including the now notorious ex-friend and 2 additions i detest headed off for the weekend i arranged while i sat at home feeling sorry for myself 

My best friend phoned this morning to tell me NEVER AGAIN it was a disaster one girl fell and twisted her ankle so badly she spent most of the weekend in her room

Two of the others had a stand up row after too much wine on the first night(gutted i missed that ) and it divided into two un-speaking camps

She said it was like being back in school and everyone couldn`t wait to get home

Im sorry but oh how i laughed   

God bless karma  

How are all you 2ww out there thinking of you  

Yella*


----------



## glitter girl

shaz2 said:


> hey girls,
> 
> i also was called for January tx but had to be frozen on the list due to medical problems but since have been re activated and am currently no 1, however after reading some of the posts I'm now feeling a bit scared to post on the site in case of offending someone who may be opposed to people being re activated at top of list, or who feels they have waited longer than myself so therefore should be offered tx first!
> 
> i genuinely feel for each and every girl either on tx or waiting tx at the end of the day everyone wants it to be there turn and we all are going through the same thing so we should be supporting each other!
> 
> sorry for the rant but thats jus my opinion
> take care
> sharon
> 
> Shaz 2 , please dont feel afraid to post your views on here, that is what this forum is for. You should not feel intimidated either as you are just as entitled to your treatment as any one else is. You have waited ( probably one of the longest waiting times ) and I dont think anyone on here would begrudge you your turn. I know tensions can rise at times on here but I think that is to expected, as you say we are all going through the same thing and I agree totally that we should all stick together and support each other.
> Im sure some of the others will be along shortly to reassure you also   to us all in these trying times  Glitter xx


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls.

Lia and betty not long now are yous getting nervous?

Last night i had a crisis thought my af came on but when i went to the loo it was a small amount of brown discharge so im taking this is an implantation bleed but just have to wait and see.

only 3 more days to go- there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## lia.g

Angie that sounds positive.  I doing ok.  Had no symptoms yesterday other than sore (.)(.) Today I've had some pulling type sensations in lower tummy and (.)(.) still sore.  Other than that nothing to report.

Are you still thinking of testing early?


----------



## glitter girl

Angie, Lia, Betty    to you all    

YELLA, what goes around, comes around!!!!!  .

Girls, Im off work for a week, mid term in school


----------



## yellazippy

*A week off work Glitter i`m green with envy  *

*Lia & Angie good to hear from you both this morning just a few more days  

Betty Give us a shout girl let us know your ok thinking of you 

Yella*


----------



## Angie Baby

Lia im scared to test early incase its a negative so just going to hold off till thursday to be sure, day 11 for me so not long now. i have had alot of heart burn recently.


----------



## lia.g

Angie - same here. Its funny how you wait so long to get to this point then don't want to test. At least you can still hope while you haven't tested! 

Glitter - Doing anything nice on your week off?

Betty - did you have a good wknd with your friends?

Hi Yella and everyone else


----------



## weeza82

Evening ladies!!!

Hope you are all well 

First up to the 2wwers...... DO NOT TEST EARLY. You are all doing so fantastically, only a few more days then you probably won't even want to test  I know I was like that! Don't rely too much on implantation bleeds either, if you have a late implanter, then you will only drive yourself up the wall thinking it's all over. I had some staining the day before D-Day and I was convinced that was it, close but no cigar if you will. DH had to drag me out of bed the next morning to test and tbh I was just doing it as a formality to confirm what I thought I knew. I don't know whether it's relevant or not, but I had all but the last 3 days of my 2ww off work, ec/et and 2ww all coincided with my annual 2 weeks off work, so I chilled and went to the cinema a lot and bummed about the house  If ec/et had been later, I would have had no hesitation getting a sick line (never had one before either Kate!), you have just had a surgical procedure and been under sedation afterall!

Anyhoo, back on track, keep strong and thinking bout all you 2wwers!

Kate, yay that you are ready to go with Origin again!     

Emma, how did you get on starting today? Thinking bout you loads, even though I haven't that in the post for you yet  bad Weeza!

Just wanted to add my 2pence worth on Karin Jackson's email, I think it has been well looked into and her proposal is the lesser of 2 evils when you consider an HFEA policy may have been enforced instead. Hopefully not too many will be affected by it, though as Emma says if you do end up with SET, it means you have super-dooper fab embies!!!

Hi to everyone else and hi Sunbeam, good to see you again!!! Home time is calling.........


----------



## betty-77

hello  

lia and angie sounds like your doing great, keep up the PMA, i've toyed with the idea of testing early but defo wont as i dont think you could honestly trust the result either way until  test day.  i'm really getting very nervous from today i have to say.

i had a great time with my friends staying at weekend, their wee boy is just georgeous i totally in love with him.  On Sunday i started getting the sympotms i had after ec/et - really sore and very swollen again just like onset of ohss again, have to say i really felt scared as i thought it had gone away last few days.  i had stopped drinking so much water though so i got straight back to that yesterday and not so bad now.  just feel like i have strained muscles in lower tummy, agony when i sneeze especially?

good luck to Kate, emak, cate and everyone else starting or just started tx   

weeza, nice to hear from you and i totally agree with you on the not testing early and on SET.  how far into your pregnancy are you now?  hope you are keeping well.


Shaz, i don't think there is anyone who would go against someone being called after they have been frozen, after all they will have waited their time and are rightly at the top of the list.  The conversation on other board was more about how the lists will be merged with regards to different boards and current waiting times and how that will effect some people having to wait a bit longer which most of would agree is the only fair way so far.  i am really chuffed for you starting tx and will be   your dreams come true you really do deserve it.

Loopy hun how are you    are you  going to be off for mid term soon??

yella, i'm sure your so glad you were not there at the weekend    funny how things work out isnt it!!

sorry i havent mentioned everyone, hope you are all o.k 

Betty xx


----------



## betty-77

ooooooooooooops cant believe i forgot to say it.......

*Happy Birthday Loopy, hope your having a great time  *


----------



## glitter girl

* LOOPY*


----------



## yellazippy

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOOPY HOP YA HAD A GOOD ONE *_


----------



## shaz2

happy birthday loopy...............xx


----------



## lia.g

Happy birthday Loopy 


Betty - Glad you had a good wknd but sorry to hear you're feeling sore again. I'm swinging constantly from thinking its worked to thinking it hasn't. Is becoming harder by the day isn't it 

Weeza - thanks for the advice. Believe me I have no intention of testing early. Am dreading Friday 

Hi to everyone, whatever stage of treatment or waiting


----------



## Babyrocks

[fly]Hi Loopy














[/fly]


----------



## holly01

to the 2WW'ers!!

      
[fly]HAPPYYYY BERTHDAYYYYY YE LOOPY ONE!![/fly]


----------



## Cate1976

Loopy:  hope you've had a great day.

Lia, Betty & Angie:      and      for BFP's from you. In case anyone is thinking of testing early .

Weeza: Good to hear from you, how many weeks are you now?

Shaz: Conversation on waiting List thread was about how lists being merged might mean some people go down. I didn't word things too well in my first post on the subject and there was a slight misunderstanding. It's only fair that if you have to delay tx for medical reasons that you move up and still get tx at time you would have if not frozen.

Went for pre tx appointment today and nurse was really nice, got measure of me quick enough as in I'm the optimist and DH is the realistic one, she did say that a balance between the 2 is needed. She warned of what can go wrong but will put that in my diary. She asked consultant about us going to England week after testing if I get BFP and he said flying will be ok but she also said that if I'm likely to regret doing something later on then don't do it. More on that in my diary.

Also SET came up when we were saying about having 2 embies put back. SET isn't used for FET's and only if you meet certain criteria. Reason being risks assiciated with twin pgs. I did say that I have researched it and would rather have 2 put back 'risking' twins and have 1 than have 1 put back and get a BFN. Nurse could understand that and I can't remember her name but she has long fair hair and is really nice.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned.


----------



## emak

Evening all
Loopy     Are you doing anything nice
Holly you are soooooooooooo right ,isn't he (Harley) just the cutest puppy............i wouldn't be without him ,my little furry baby!!!!
Betty sorry to hear your not feeling too good at the moment ,what day are you testing?
Lia and Angie how are you both bearing up......not long now for both of yous    
Glitter are you enjoying your hols ,i can't wait til i have a wee week off to myself...........won't be until end of March when on 2ww which i have decided to take off (yes all of it on sick leave)  afterall as Wezza has said it is a surgical procedure!!!
Wezza how u keeping hun? Don't be panicking about the CD............we have loads of time before e/c and e/t 
Yella , hows you ? Bet you are well pleased you weren't away on the girls weekend......I'm sure it didn't feel like it at the time BUT looking at what happened your better off out of it  
Cate are you starting d/r tomorrow? I had my first day of sniffing and all has gone well ,except for my mood.I am feeling so low at the moment and i know that i can't blame the drugs as i only started today!!!! Things at work are really stressing me out which is the last thing i need at the moment ,i felt close to tears all days and when i got home the flood gates opened   .I just hope that i will be able to calm myself down ,god i feel sorry for DH day1 and I'm cracking up already 
Right I'm off catch you all later
Emma  xxx


----------



## betty-77

Emak congrats on starting d/reg   

Please don't be so hard on yourself hun, you have been through so much just to get to this point your body just finds it needs a release.  the day i started d/reg i started crying about 30 mins after my injection and i didnt stop until i arrived at my brothers for xmas dinner the next day!!  you are not on your own, trust me you will start to feel better when it all sinks in.  Remember to drink loads of water i'm convinced i def would have had ohss if i hadnt, i really think i have been keeping it at bay by drinking the water.  remember we're all here for you every step of the way  

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: Sorry you're having a tough day , for me side effects from d/r didn't start till 9/10 days in just in time for weekend before my birthday (was thinking about Nan) and also Baby P being in the headlines. I think that starting tx can be emotional time. Work stressing you out probably doesn't help, you can only cope with so much at a time. If all goes to plan when is your OTD? Think we might be quite close.

Betty: I think it was drinking plenty and staying active that stopped me getting OHSS, the nurse told me that there was a strong chance that I'd get it.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Just a quickie.  Few of u know me now but for those that do just wanted to say that got sick waiting for RFC so start next tx at Origin next week.  V excited but feels so much more emotional due to m/c.

Hoping all of you here get ur BFP's & that this time our wee one/s stay put.

Love Sharon
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

shoppingqueen: I really do hope and pray that this tx has a happy ending for you.


----------



## lia.g

Morning all

Sharon - great news about Origin. Best of luck with starting tx 

Emma - Sorry to hear you had such a difficult day yesterday  As Betty said, its probably just the emotion of finally starting tx after such a long wait and the stress of work won't be helping. We all understand so don't feel bad about having a rant on here 

Angie - Not long to go? Have you had any more spotting?

Betty - Are you feeling any better? Praying for BFPs for us all  

Cate - Good luck with starting tx again. Read your diary and as the nurse said you do need to be prepared for the lining not thickening but Angie and me are proof that this can be overcome with additional drugs so don't worry too much about that 

Up early this am as didn't sleep very well. Think I'm just getting increasingly nervous about testing on Friday. Really can't call it either way as have no real symptoms other than sore (.)(.) and they don't even feel as sore today. I'd always imagined that if I was pregnant I'd _feel_ pregnant  but I just feel normal so who knows 

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the bubbles whoever it was 

Lia xo


----------



## weeza82

lia.g said:


> I'd always imagined that if I was pregnant I'd _feel_ pregnant  but I just feel normal so who knows


Morning Lia! Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight and don't stress about not "feeling" pregnant. I'm 25 weeks now and tbh a lot of the time still don't feel pregnant yet my mate says she knew before she pee'd on the blinking stick  This last 3 days will drag in but you will be fine    

Emma, glad the first sniff went well and who cares about being emotional! This is a HUUUUUUGE event in your life and becoming emotionally overwhelmed every so often is no crime! I heard a phrase on Ugly Betty, when Wilhelmina was going through her IVF to get pregnant with Bradford's child (love that show), she said she was feeling so hormotional  Isn't that the frikking funniest and so true?!?!?! It makes me laugh every time and if I'm having a rough day, DH says to me in a really patronising voice "Are we a bit hormotional today" which usually breaks the ice.

Loopy, happy birthday chica!!!    hope the vino went down well 

Sharon, hi hun, good to see you again! Good luck with Origin     when are you starting? I wil be thinking of you and DH so much  

Morning to everyone else


----------



## betty-77

morning  

Lia and angie   
I cannot get pee sticks out of my head!!! i am dreaming about them all night, woke up talking about them.   On day 12 of 14 of 2ww and its now officially torture     I'm not feeling so bad anymore, pain def going away and swelling down again, although i sneezed and thought my side was going to split open - don't know what thats all about.

Sharon, best of luck with origin i really hope this will work out for you  

Emak hope your feeling better today  

Loopy hope the head isn't sore   

Betty xx


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls.

Lia and betty know what you mean by not sleeping well last few nights i have been waking up around 3am and lying awake for a while, eventually bought my pee sticks so heres   for thursday morning i will be up first thing doing my test. not much spotting but alot of white discharge, prob the presseries, but i didnt have this much leakage from them since starting them only been last 3 days? strange!!


----------



## lia.g

Weeza - Hormotional  love it. I'm certainly that 

Angie - the pessaries are just horrible. I find lying down for 30 mins after stops them leaking so much so I use them just before bed and 1st thing in am then go back to bed for a bit.

Betty - if you're day 12 do you test on thur then? I'd somehow thought you were testing on Friday. Glad you're feeling a bit better

I've found another side effect to the hrt patches is my increased appetitie. Put a pair of jeans on this morning that were slightly too big a few weeks ago and now I'm just about fitting into them


----------



## betty-77

there has been a bit of confusion over my test date as the nurse said it would be Friday but she also said 14 days which to me would be Thursday so i'm testing on thursday - i would love to test tomorrow though


----------



## lia.g

I had wondered since you had e/t the same day as Angie.  You're braver than I am to want to test    I'm dreading Friday as it!


----------



## glitter girl

Morning all 

Im thinking of all you girls who test this week , really hoping that its good news for everyone of you  

Shopping queen, thats great news hun, Origin are great,  to you.

Loopyone,  bet you had too much  yesturday, hope you had a lovely day 

Hi Holly, Weeza, Cate .

Emak, loving being off, just trying to get my house in order and having some nice wee lye ins  .

Girls, my D.P was sent home from work yesturday as there is absolutely no work at all at the minute , this credit crunch is a nightmare. Hopefully he will be returning end of the week if more orders come in, but theres no guarantee . You think these things only happen to other people until its comes to your own door  Sorry for the deppressing mood, but needed to get that off my chest


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Lia, i have been eating like mad too, you should test on thursday with me and betty so we all test same day . the patches have given me a rash on my   and they get very ichy sometimes.


----------



## lia.g

Angie - I'm too chicken to test early    Will be a bundle of nerves come Thur.  My friend from work who has a wee girl via IVF is coming down to visit on Thur and help take my mind of things.  Her wee girl is 2 now and so adorable.  My friend is now 5mths pregnant again, though was a natural conception this time  

Glitter - sorry to hear about your DPs work.  The credit crunch is really hitting hard.  Hope things pick up soon


----------



## betty-77

girls i'm not on any patches but i'm eating way too much these past 2 weeks, always seem to  be hungry - must be comfort eating.

just looked out the window and its snowing here!!  wow i didnt think that was forecast for today.

angie tut tut encouraging early testing


----------



## lia.g

I do have to admit that I read my stars this morning and they said I would get good news today, so for a split second I did consider testing before catching myself on


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: Thanks for that, I'm the optimist and Dh is the realistic one.

Lia, Angie and Betty:  sorry. Having said that, friend of mine had IVf and got faint + 9days after ET.

Glitter: Hope your Dh's work picks up soon. This credit crunch is a nightmare, loads of shops have closed in Omagh, 2 possibly were only going to be there for short time anyway but we've lost Adams and Priceless Shoes will be going.

Me, well I've started d/r and am feeling really positive at the moment. DH and I have decided not to go to England for the wedding but are going to go over to parents weekend that Truckfest is on in Peterborough (Peterborough not too far from parents).


----------



## crazykate

Belated ^happy birthday^ loopy - sorry I'm late   - hope you got lots nice.

Good luck all you ladies who are testing soon I will try to get on over the next few days to see how you get on - I'm wishing you all everything positive      

Went to the doc's this pm about a sickline during 2ww.  Didn't think I was gonna get it.......she rattled on about how many women work on not even knowing they are pg etc and then said "having said that......self certify for 1 week and she will sign me off for the next one"

ShoppingQueen/Sharon - hiya Mrs think you may be cycling with me again.....were you in Origin last Thursday??  I'm starting on 24th Feb I think 

Cate - keep positive


----------



## shoppingqueen

Yes Cate I was!!!! 

Weeza can't believe ur more than hsalfway thru!  How u keeping?

Have been AWOL from this site  - just PM's to Fionab.  Nowt personal - was just tough & wanted to stay away thinking I may get an "au natural" BFP if IF not so all consuming.  Yeah right!

Anyway prob won't be on too much but really just wanted to say hello.

Weeza do pls take care!

Love Sharon
xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck Sharon hope things work out this time will be thinking of you??

Good luck to everyone else especially those testing this week......

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey sharon goodluck with everything ill be   away for use,   

emma,   hope things start to feel better for u soon, stay strong and think of wats at the end of all this. it probably just finally hit u that this is it...what you have waited so long for and which seemed a lifetime away..im praying away for u all the time hope we are meeting in the labour ward soon...lol...xx

loopy how was the birthday?? u got a sore head??..xx

lia, angie and betty fingers are crossed bit time for use all   ..xx

hi weeza yella betty cate and everyone...xx


----------



## lia.g

Morning

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and wishes    Day 12 for me now so only 2 days till d-day and still can't call it either way.  Panicked a bit this am when I woke up and (.)(.) didn't feel as tender which usually happens me before af arrives, however they're starting to feel a bit sorer now I'm up and about. Absolutely no other symptoms.  Not feeling as positive today  

Crazycate - I have always found male drs to be more sympathetic than females drs in my surgery.  I just refuse to go the female ones now as they always make me feel guilty.  What a stupid thing for your dr to say    Women who work on not knowing they're pregnant clearly haven't been through what we have to get pregnant then!!  Still at least she agreed to give you a line.

Cate - glad your feeling positive about tx  

Emma - how are you doing now?  

Weeza - hope you and bump are keeping well  

Angie and Betty - how are you girls doing? Big day tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else

Lia xo


----------



## yellazippy

_*Morning All

Just want to send some     energy to Angie,Lia & Betty  

Weeza good to hear from you time has flown how big is the bump now 

Crazykate & Sharon best of luck to both of you both on this cycle  

My AF is driving both me and my DP to breaking point  

DP reckons he gona move out for 2 weeks each month if i don`t stop throwing things at him  

Lia i`m defo a candidate for one PYSCHO HORMOTIONAL COW  

Hi to everyone else

Peace & Love  

Yella*_


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

Just thought I would update you. Had ec yesterday, 18 eggs collected. One of my ovaries decided to hide behind my uterus, and so had a lot of shunting and pushing, but it was worth it, as that one had 12 of the eggs. Was pretty out of it for most of yesterday, but ok today, and only a few twinges.

Had phone call from clinic this morning. 16 of the eggs were mature, but unfortunately only 3 fertilised. The 3 are still at single cell stage (apparently thats normal at this stage). Hopefully will get go ahead for et on Friday am.

Am trying be positive about the 3, but a bit devastated about the 13 that didnt fertilise, so had a good cry this morning. I had hoped we would have enough left over to be frozen in case this go doesnt work.

Am  that the 3 embies continue to grow!

 and   for those of you testing tomorrow or Friday. Good Luck!

T.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi tektron. Just remember all you need is one embie for a little baby. Praying they all grow for you x x


----------



## lia.g

Tektron -  E/C sounds like quite an ordeal    As babyrocks says, it only takes one healthy embryo so   they all grow well for you.

Yella - poor you    and poor DP  

Betty and Angie - will be thinking about you tonight and   for positive outcomes for you both         

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Just wanted to pop on to wish good luck to those of you testing in the next 24 or so hours!!!      

Good luck also to those about to start tx again soon theres a fair bit of movement again and its good to see people getting to the top of those waiting lists at last!!

       

Lesley xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

New Home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177821.0


----------

